# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Ի՞նչ է աղանդը.  սկզբունքները և հետևանքները

## Ambrosine

Հայաստանը վխտում է աղանդավորներով: Ինչ ենք անելու? Որոնք պետք է լինեն առաջին հերթին ոչ թե քրիստոնյա, այլ հայրենասեր հայի հետագա քայլերը?Հաշվի առնենք նաև այն, որ մեր կրոնը մեր ազգը համախմբող գործոններից մեկն է... Մի խոսքով ձեր բոլոր կարծիքները այստեղ...

----------


## Basaeff

> թե


Հարց. ի՞նչ իրավական հիմքերով եք պատրաստվում դիտարկել աղանդներն ինչ որ այլ բանի կոնտեքստում, քան խղժի ազատությունը:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հարց. ի՞նչ իրավական հիմքերով եք պատրաստվում դիտարկել աղանդներն ինչ որ այլ բանի կոնտեքստում, քան խղժի ազատությունը:


Նախ շնորհակալություն թեման բացելու համար, իրոք, որ շատ ցավալի հարց է մեզ համար: Իհարկե, ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ այսպիսի պատասխաններ կլինեն: Հարգելի Basaeff, եթե մի բան հակասում է պետության և ազգի շահերին, դա իրենով իրավական հիմքեր ունենալ չի կարող: Հետո, այստեղ հարցը իրավական ոլորտում դրված չէ, և, եթե դու անհանգստանում ես, ապա դրա կարիքը չկա, դժվար թե այստեղ որևէ մեկն ինչ-որ իրավական պահանջներ ներկայացնի աղանդավորներին: Ուղղակի խնդիրը ավելի շատ պետք է դիտարկել բարոյականության տեսանկյունից: Այս աղանդավորների մեծ մասը գործիք է այլ պետությունների ու կազմակերպությունների դեպքում, որոնք առանջնորդվում են մի պարզ սկզբունքով՝ բաժանիր, որ տիրես:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Հետաքրքիր ցավալի ու վիճելի հարց է  :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն թեման բացելու համար:
Հարցին կարելի է մոտենալ տարբեր տեսանկյուններից, և ամեն տեսանկյունից էլ աղանդը կարելի է արդարացնել կամ դատապարտել, սակայն պետք է հասկանանք որ բացարձակ ճշմարտություն չկա ամեն ինչ ճիշտ կամ սխալ է այս կամ այն կոնտեքստում:
Եթե խոսում ենք խղճի և խոսքի ազատության տեսանկյունից ապա եկեք օրինակ վերցնենք եվրոպական երկրներից, որոնք հենց այդ արժեքների ստեղծողներն ու տարածողներն են: Մասնավորապես այնտեղ քրեորեն դատապարտելի են բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր կհամարձակվեն ժխտել հրեական ցեղասպանությունը; Արդյո՞ք սա խոսքի ազատության սահմանափակում չէ: 
Կրկնում եմ կան արժեքներ որոնք գին չունեն դրանցից է երկրի անվտանգությունը և հանուն նրա շատ երկրներ մեծ որոշակի արդարացված զոհողությունների են գնում: Շատ հետաքրքիր է ինձ թե որտեղից են ֆինանսավորվում այդ աղանդները և վերջնական ի՞նչ նպատակ են հետապնդում: Աստծու արքայության հաստատումը՞  այս երկրում: Դժվար թե: 
Նույնիսկ եթե նրանք լավ նպատակներ են հետապնդում ապա նրանց գործունեությունը բերում է հակառակ արդյունքի, նրանք քարոզում են ոչխարային հնազանդություն «Աստծուն»/երկնային իշխանությանը/ և նույնի ճիշտ հակառակը՝ ոչխարային անհնաազանդություն երկնային իշխանություններին:   
Հ.Գ.
Ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա թե ինչու այս թեման բացվեց «Պատմություն» բաժնում: Որոշ ժամանակ այսպես էլ կթողնեմ եթե պատմությունից հեռանանք կտեղափոխեմ «Քաղաքականություն» բաժին:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Ըստ իս՝ աղանդները ստեղծված են այն նույն «Բաժանիր եվ Տիրիր» սկզբունքով, այն նույն «մարդկանց» կողմից:

----------


## Basaeff

> Նախ շնորհակալություն թեման բացելու համար, իրոք, որ շատ ցավալի հարց է մեզ համար: Իհարկե, ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ այսպիսի պատասխաններ կլինեն: Հարգելի Basaeff, եթե մի բան հակասում է պետության և ազգի շահերին, դա իրենով իրավական հիմքեր ունենալ չի կարող:


Stop. Այսինքն ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ որ բան կարող է օրենքից վեր լինել: Կարող է կատեգորիկ նաեմ, բայց 37 թվի հիշողություններ են գալիս նման դատողություններից:
Էս երկիրն ունի սահմանադրությւոն, ու ունի դրան էշը ցեխից հանելով համապատասխանող օրենք, որը ոչ մի տեղ չի նշում, որ «ազգի շահ» աբստրակտ հասկացությունը գերադասելի է իրավական նորմին: Ազատությունը իրավական ուժ ունի միշտ:



> Հետո, այստեղ հարցը իրավական ոլորտում դրված չէ, և, եթե դու անհանգստանում ես, ապա դրա կարիքը չկա, դժվար թե այստեղ որևէ մեկն ինչ-որ իրավական պահանջներ ներկայացնի աղանդավորներին:


Հարցը իրավական դաշտում էլ է դրված: Ես ցավոք այնքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չեմ խնդրին, բայց իմացող մարդկանցից լսել եմ, որ իրավական դաշտում էլ են խնդիրներ եղել: Այնպայման չէ ինչ որ բան պահանջել՝ բավական է օրինակ արգելել ինչ-ինչ որպեսզի հարցը իրավական կողմով դրվի:



> Ուղղակի խնդիրը ավելի շատ պետք է դիտարկել բարոյականության տեսանկյունից: Այս աղանդավորների մեծ մասը գործիք է այլ պետությունների ու կազմակերպությունների դեպքում, որոնք առանջնորդվում են մի պարզ սկզբունքով՝ բաժանիր, որ տիրես:


Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում _առանջնորդվում են մի պարզ սկզբունքով՝ բաժանիր, որ տիրես_
Կան կոնկրետ դեպքեր որտեղ այս-այս կազմակերպությունները դիմել են սաբոտաժի, ինչ -որ ապացուցելի վնասակար գործունեության՝ պետք է նրանց դատել:
Կան կոնկրետ դեպքեր որտեղ նրանք քարոզել են միջռասսայական եւ այլ թշնամանք, ֆաշիզմ եւ այլ կեղտ՝ առավել եւս:
Բայց տվյալ դրվածքով ես չեմ տեսնում որեւէ խնդիր:

----------


## dvgray

Պետք է աշխատել զարգացնել "երկրի" բնակչությանը: 21-երորդ դարում մեր երկիրը պառակտում-քանդում է անգրագիտությունը, գաղափարի սովը, և ոչ թե "գաղափարը": Ցանկացած գաղափար, որ կարող է շարժել մեր ազգի դարավոր "ժանգոտված" ուղեղը, ես էս պահին համարում եմ օգտակար: Ժանգը թափելուց հետո վստահ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ իր հունով կգնա  :Smile:  

Մի հարց "աղանդներին" բոլոր դեմ լինողներին: 
-Դուք երբեվէ  ներկա գտնվե՞լ եք էդ հավաքներին: Ծանո՞թ էք նրանց հետ, ովքեր հաճաքում են այդտեղ : Գիտե՞ք , թե ինչ կյանքով  են ապրում էդ մարդիկ:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Մի հարց "աղանդներին" բոլոր դեմ լինողներին: 
> -Դուք երբեվէ  ներկա գտնվե՞լ եք էդ հավաքներին: Ծանո՞թ էք նրանց հետ, ովքեր հաճաքում են այդտեղ : Գիտե՞ք , թե ինչ կյանքով  են ապրում էդ մարդիկ:


Անձամբ ես մեկ անգամ եղել եմ այդ հավաքներից մեկին: Չգիտեմ թե ինչ աղանդի ներկայացուցիչներ էին: Կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանց հավաքը նման էր հեռուստացույցով հաճախ ցուցադրվող կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում տեղի ունեցող հավաքներին: Այսինքն քարոզից հետո երգում էին (իրենց պաշտելի Աստծուն նվիրված երգեր) ու ուրախանում: 
Դրանից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին կարողանար քարոզչության մեջ փոքր ինչ հետաքրքրություն մտցնել, ապա առաքելական եկեղեցու քրիստոնյաները կշատանային:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պետք է աշխատել զարգացնել "երկրի" բնակչությանը: 21-երորդ դարում մեր երկիրը պառակտում-քանդում է անգրագիտությունը, գաղափարի սովը, և ոչ թե "գաղափարը": Ցանկացած գաղափար, որ կարող է շարժել մեր ազգի դարավոր "ժանգոտված" ուղեղը, ես էս պահին համարում եմ օգտակար: Ժանգը թափելուց հետո վստահ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ իր հունով կգնա  
> Մի հարց "աղանդներին" բոլոր դեմ լինողներին: 
> -Դուք երբեվէ  ներկա գտնվե՞լ եք էդ հավաքներին: Ծանո՞թ էք նրանց հետ, ովքեր հաճաքում են այդտեղ : Գիտե՞ք , թե ինչ կյանքով  են ապրում էդ մարդիկ:


Բայց չէ որ աղանդավորներն էլ են ժանգոտում մեր հասարակության ուղեղը/հոգու փրկություն, հավիտենական կյանք, բոլոր հոգսերը, հիվանդությունները վերացնելու հնարավորություն և այլն/: Սա էլ մի միջոց է դարձել բանակից խույս տալու համար, ինչը մեր պետության համար կործանարար է: Եթե ԱՄՆ-ում կա, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի խանգարում, որովհետև պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակ է, իսկ հետաքրքիր է, եթե մեր բանակը սարքեն պրոֆեսիոնալ, աղանդավորներն էլ պիտի փող վճարեն չծառայելու դիմաց, թե նորից պիտի ասեն <<մեր հավատքը մեզ թույլ չի տալիս>>: Տենց լինի, ցանկացած հիմար կարող է աղանդավորական իր խումբը բացել և բանակից <<փրկել>> հարյուրավորներին: Մեր պետությունը այն պետություններից չէ, որ ասենք խղճի ազատություն ա, դեռ շատ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք, կարծում եմ` պետք է հալածել աղանդավորներին, թույլ չտալ վրդովել մեր երկրի, առանց այդ էլ ոչ կայուն անդորրը...

Իհարկե ցանկություն կա գեթ մեկ անգամ տեսնել ու լսել, թե դրանք այդ ինչ <<ազգանվեր>> գործով են զբաղված: Տարբեր կարգի մարդիկ կարող են աղանդավոր լինել, իսկ ինչ կյանքով նկատի ունես?

----------

DavitH (15.08.2012)

----------


## Selene

> Պետք է աշխատել զարգացնել "երկրի" բնակչությանը: 21-երորդ դարում մեր երկիրը պառակտում-քանդում է անգրագիտությունը, գաղափարի սովը, և ոչ թե "գաղափարը": Ցանկացած գաղափար, որ կարող է շարժել մեր ազգի դարավոր "ժանգոտված" ուղեղը, ես էս պահին համարում եմ օգտակար: Ժանգը թափելուց հետո վստահ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ իր հունով կգնա  
> 
> Մի հարց "աղանդներին" բոլոր դեմ լինողներին: 
> -Դուք երբեվէ  ներկա գտնվե՞լ եք էդ հավաքներին: Ծանո՞թ էք նրանց հետ, ովքեր հաճաքում են այդտեղ : Գիտե՞ք , թե ինչ կյանքով  են ապրում էդ մարդիկ:


Հետաքրքիր է, թե ըստ ձեզ ո՞րն է ուղին զարգացման: :Think:  Բազում աղանդնե՞րը, որ մարդկանց մեջ մոլորություն են սերմանում, մարդի՞կ, որ բավականին երիտասարդ տարիքի, տարբեր կրոնական գրքույկներ վերցրած, փողոցում կանգնեցնում են անցորդներին ու փորձում համոզելով համալրել իրենց շարքերը, կամ բավակնին համառներն էլ կան, որ այցելում են բնակարաններն ու անգամ տանտիրոջ ոչ այդքան հյուրընկալ վերաբերմունքից էլ վատ չեն զգում, որ հեռանան: 
Միգուցե փորձեք արդարացնել աղանդավորներին՝ ասելով, որ նրանք քարոզում են հավիտենական կյանք ևայլն, և այլն, որ մեր բարօրության, մեր լավի համար են ասում, կներեք, բայց չեմ ընդունում, որովհետև այն դարում չենք ապրու, որ մարդիկ դիմացինի լավը ցանկանալու համար ոտնատակ տան սեփական ինքնասիրությունը, անունը, շատ հաճախ՝ նաև շրջապատի ջերմ վերաբերմունքն ու հարգանքը: Իսկ ու համար է գաղտնիք, որ բազում մեր ազգակիցներ, ընդկրվելով այս աղանդավորականների խմբերում, ավելի հեշտությամբ են կարողանում մեկնել Եվրոպա, կամ ասենք, անդամակցելով՝ ստանում են բարձր նպաստներ, կամ էլ՝ որոշ երիտասարդներ, ինչպես արդեն վերևում նշվեց, խուսափում են բանակում ծառայելուց:
Նաև այս նույն աղանդների արդյունքում էր, որ մի ժամանակ այս անմիտ գաղափարներից ոգևորված, մի քանի խեղճ անչափահասներ ինքնասպան են եղել՝ դրախտ գնալու գաղափարներով տարված:
Գիտեք, ես ինքս աղանդավորների նկատմամբ միանշանակ չեզոք կլինեի, եթե նրանք իրենց հավատքին միայն հավատային, այլ ոչ թե այստեղ- այնտեղ քարոզեին, մարդկանց փորձեին համոզել: Այ մարդ հավատում եք, հավատացեք, խնդրեմ, ոչ ոք իմ կարծիքով դեմ չի լինի, բայց զոռով մարդկանց մի քաշեք ձեր շարքերը :Angry2:  
Ես ինքս քրիստոնյա եմ, հավատում եմ իմ Աստծուն, գնում եմ եկեղեցի, մոմ վառում, հնարավորիս չափով աշխատում եմ լինել բարեխիղճ քրիստոնյա, բայց ոչ ոքի չեմ համոզում, որ ինքն էլ դառնա քրիստոնյա: Վերևում նշվեց ազատության մասին. իսկ արդյո՞ք աղանդավորնենրն իրենք հարգում են այլոց ընտրության ազատությունը.վերը թված փաստարկներից ելնելով, այդքան էլ չէ :Xeloq:  
Ինչ մնում է իրենց հավաքներին ներկա գտնվելուն, ես երբևէ ցանկություն չունեմ ներկա լինելու իրենց հավաքներին, ինձ բնավ չի հետաքրքրում: Իսկ աղանդավորներն էլ ապրում են այն նույն կյանքով, ինչ մնացած բոլոր հասարակ մահկանացուները՝ իրենց բնորոշ լավ ու վատ արարքներով հանդերձ:
Հ.Գ.Գրառումս արտահայտում է իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, որով ես ոչ ոքի չեմ ցանկացել վիրավորել:

----------


## Երվանդ

*Մոդերատորական: Սկիզբը ջնջված է:*

...միանշանակ սխալ եմ համարում Եվրոխորհրդի կողմից պարտադրված , հավատքի ազատության մասին օրենքի ընդհունումը, օրենքից հետո դրանք վաբշե են լկտիացել, ինչա նշանակում 10 անգամ իրար հետևից գնալ մարդու տուն ու փորձել համոզել որ իրենցից դառնա, ափսոս մենակ որ միշտ կին քարոզիչներ են կոնկրետ մեր տուն այցելել :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## dvgray

Շատերտ հարց եք բարցրացնում, կապված բանակի հետ: 
Բանակից խուսափում են ոչ թե "աղանդավորները", այլ "փողավորների" եվ "պաշտոնավորների" տղաները : Օրինակները ձեր բոլորի շրջապատում բազում են: Դրանց քանակը տասնյակ-հարյուրավոի անգամ ավել է: Ընենց որ, են տեղում չէ. որ "վհուկների" որս եք կազմակերպել: Եվ ճիշտ կլինի մի անգամ գոնե ամեն մեկտ ձեր վերաբերմունքը արտահայտեք նրանց, երբ որ նրանց հետ "ուտուշ - խմուշներ" եք կազմակերպում, կամ առօրյա հանդիպում եք համալսարաններում:  :Wink:  

Աղանդները- էսօր վհատված, հուսալքվաց մառդկանց տալիս են հույս ու հավատ կյանքի նկատմամբ: Կարեկցանք: Նայեվ օգնում են նյութապես: Դրա կարիքը էսոր  ունոն բազում մարդիկ: 
Եթե նրանք էս ժամանակահատվածում չլինեին, ապա Կիեվյան մոստից քցվողներին չէին էլ հասցնի հավաքել: 

Էտ աղանդերի հավաքներին ոչ մեկին էլ ավտոմատով չէն  տանում: Ինչ որ նրանց տալիս են "աղանդերը", թող տա Առաքելականը, ու վստահ եմ որ բոլոր աղանդաորները երկու րոպեում կդառնաին Առաքելական, քանի որ կա մի ֆակտոր - սովորույթի ուժ: 

Selene
Զարգացում ուղին - դա այն ուղին է, որը մոտեցնում է մարդուն իր պոտենցիալի օգտագործմանը: էտ ուղիները բազմաթիվ են: Եվ հեչ պարտադիր չէ, որ բոլորը անցնեն քո ուղիով, իսկ ով ուրիշ ճանապարհով է գնում - նրան վառել խարույկի վրա: Թեկուզ վիրտուալ:  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Ես էլ ՇԱՏ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, երբ յազվություն են անում: Սակայն երբեք չէմ կոպտում եվ վիրավորում: Սկսում եմ ես էլ իրենց բացատրել քվանտային մեխանիկաի օրենքները  :LOL:  , ու... էլ իրենց չէմ տեսնում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ուրեմն սենց,պատասխանեմ ՀՀ Սահմանադրութան Հոդված 26-ով,երևի քչենղ են ծանոթ,
 Յուրաքանչյուր ոք ունի մտքի, խղճի եւ կրոնի ազատության իրավունք: Այս իրավունքը ներառում է կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատությունը եւ դրանք ինչպես միայնակ, այնպես էլ այլոց հետ համատեղ քարոզի, եկեղեցական արարողությունների եւ պաշտամունքի այլ ծիսակատարությունների միջոցով արտահայտելու ազատությունը: 
Այս իրավունքի արտահայտումը կարող է սահմանափակվել միայն օրենքով, եթե դա անհրաժեշտ է հասարակական անվտանգության, առողջության, բարոյականության կամ այլոց իրավունքների եւ ազատությունների պաշտպանության համար:
 Սրանից ես հետևություն եմ անում,որ աղանդները արգելելը հնարավոր չէ,սակայն կարող է արգելվել բնակարանների այցելությունը և այդ տաղտկալի թակարդը քցելու այլ միջոցները,քանի որ դրանք հենց հասարակական անվտանգության, բարոյականության  խախտումներ են հանդիսանում:
 Բացի դրանից այսօրվա վիճակի ամենամեծ մեղավորը դա մեր եկեղեցին է,որը իր պասիվությամբ ոչ մի հաստատուն քայլ չի ձեռնարկում այսպես ասած "քարոծչական հարված" հասցնելու այդ մոլորված մարդկանց,որոնց պետք է ուշքի բերել:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Բայց չէ որ աղանդավորներն էլ են ժանգոտում մեր հասարակության ուղեղը/հոգու փրկություն, հավիտենական կյանք, բոլոր հոգսերը, հիվանդությունները վերացնելու հնարավորություն և այլն/: Սա էլ մի միջոց է դարձել բանակից խույս տալու համար, ինչը մեր պետության համար կործանարար է: Եթե ԱՄՆ-ում կա, դա ոչ մի կերպ չի խանգարում, որովհետև պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակ է, իսկ հետաքրքիր է, եթե մեր բանակը սարքեն պրոֆեսիոնալ, աղանդավորներն էլ պիտի փող վճարեն չծառայելու դիմաց, թե նորից պիտի ասեն <<մեր հավատքը մեզ թույլ չի տալիս>>: Տենց լինի, ցանկացած հիմար կարող է աղանդավորական իր խումբը բացել և բանակից <<փրկել>> հարյուրավորներին: Մեր պետությունը այն պետություններից չէ, որ ասենք խղճի ազատություն ա, դեռ շատ երկար ճանապարհ ունենք, կարծում եմ` պետք է հալածել աղանդավորներին, թույլ չտալ վրդովել մեր երկրի, առանց այդ էլ ոչ կայուն անդորրը...
> 
> Իհարկե ցանկություն կա գեթ մեկ անգամ տեսնել ու լսել, թե դրանք այդ ինչ <<ազգանվեր>> գործով են զբաղված: Տարբեր կարգի մարդիկ կարող են աղանդավոր լինել, իսկ ինչ կյանքով նկատի ունես?


Հալածանքը մարմնական իմաստով կ'արմատաւորի նրանց ''հաւատքը'': Կարծում եմ ''հալածանքը'' պէտք է լինի բանաւոր. թէ եղբայր, դու ի՞նչ չես գտնում աւանդական եկեղեցումդ, որ անդամագրուել ես այս օտար եկեղեցուն: Ջազային ռիթմով պարեր՞ը, ձրի գրականութիւն՞ը, ընկերային ապահովութիւն՞ը, դաւանական համոզմունք՞ը, թէ ի՞նչ:
Առհասարակ հաւատորսները փնտրում, գտնում եւ ''դարձի'' բերում են տկարներին, ունայնութեան մէջ ապրողներին, հոգեւոր դատարկներին:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Stop. Այսինքն ըստ քեզ ի՞նչ որ բան կարող է օրենքից վեր լինել: Կարող է կատեգորիկ նաեմ, բայց 37 թվի հիշողություններ են գալիս նման դատողություններից:
> Էս երկիրն ունի սահմանադրությւոն, ու ունի դրան էշը ցեխից հանելով համապատասխանող օրենք, որը ոչ մի տեղ չի նշում, որ «ազգի շահ» աբստրակտ հասկացությունը գերադասելի է իրավական նորմին: Ազատությունը իրավական ուժ ունի միշտ:


Ես չեմ ասում, որ ինչ-որ բան օրենքից վեր կարող է լինել, չնայած որ կան որոշ բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք ամրագրված չեն ոչ մի երկրի ոչ մի օրենքում, սակայն ինձ և շատ-շատ մարդկանց համար դրանք ամեն ինչից վեր են: Ես էլ կատեգորիկ չլինեմ, բայց քո դատողությունները իսկական 21-րդ դարի ոճով են գրված: Ազատություն չի նշանակում ամենաթողություն: Մարդ ազատ է իր գործողությունների մեջ, եթե դրանով նա չի հակասում այն երկրի շահերին, որտեղ նա ապրում է, առվել ևս, եթե այդ երկիրն իր հայրենիքն է: Համոզված եղիր, որ ոչ մի երկրում չեն ընդունի այնպիսի օրենք, որը կհակասի ազգի և պետության սեփական շահերին: Այստեղ ոչ թե «ազգի շահ» աբստրակտ հասկացությունն է գերադասելի իրավական նորմից, այլ ազգի և պետության շահն արտահայտող օրենքները գերադասելի են, այսպես ասած, մարդկանց կարծեցյալ ազատությունից:




> Հարցը իրավական դաշտում էլ է դրված: Ես ցավոք այնքան էլ լավ ծանոթ չեմ խնդրին, բայց իմացող մարդկանցից լսել եմ, որ իրավական դաշտում էլ են խնդիրներ եղել: Այնպայման չէ ինչ որ բան պահանջել՝ բավական է օրինակ արգելել ինչ-ինչ որպեսզի հարցը իրավական կողմով դրվի:


Կարող է իրավական դաշտում պրոբլեմներ լինել, մեր քրեական օրենսգրքի անկատար լինելու պատճառով: Բայց ես ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեի:




> Մի քիչ չեմ հասկանում ինչ է նշանակում _առանջնորդվում են մի պարզ սկզբունքով՝ բաժանիր, որ տիրես_
> Կան կոնկրետ դեպքեր որտեղ այս-այս կազմակերպությունները դիմել են սաբոտաժի, ինչ -որ ապացուցելի վնասակար գործունեության՝ պետք է նրանց դատել:
> Կան կոնկրետ դեպքեր որտեղ նրանք քարոզել են միջռասսայական եւ այլ թշնամանք, ֆաշիզմ եւ այլ կեղտ՝ առավել եւս:
> Բայց տվյալ դրվածքով ես չեմ տեսնում որեւէ խնդիր:


Մի հարց տամ քեզ, դու էլ ե՞ս աղանդի անդամ: Եթե այո, ապա ամեն ինչ պարզ է, և դա բնական է, որ դու չես հասկանա, կամ այնպես ցույց կտաս, որ չես հասկացել, թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա հարցիս համար կներես, մենք կարող ենք շարունակել քննարկումը:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

*dvgray*, կներես, քանի՞ տարեկան ես: Իսկ որեվէ աղանդի մասնակցու՞մ ես: Տո բա որ չէ, խի՞ ես էտ ... արարածներին մի հատ էլ պաշտպանում: Իրանք էլ են քո ազգը քանդում, ու քո նման մտածողների հաշվին էլ քեֆ են անում. վաղը մյուս օր էլ կհելնեն գլխիդ կնստեն, կասեն «քշի Աբարան»:
Մի խոսքով ես դեմ եմ ամեն մի կրոնի, որ քարոզում է այլապաշտություն, իսկ քրիստոնեությունն ու նրա ածանցյալներն այդպիսինն են:

----------


## Array

> Աղանդները- էսօր վհատված, հուսալքվաց մառդկանց տալիս են հույս ու հավատ կյանքի նկատմամբ: Կարեկցանք: Նայեվ օգնում են նյութապես: Դրա կարիքը էսոր ունոն բազում մարդիկ: 
> Եթե նրանք էս ժամանակահատվածում չլինեին, ապա Կիեվյան մոստից քցվողներին չէին էլ հասցնի հավաքել:


Ցանկացած բան,որ վնասում է,կամ կարող է վնասել ազգի միասնականությանը չի կարող լինել ժողովրդի շահերից է 



> Աղանդները- էսօր վհատված, հուսալքվաց մառդկանց տալիս են հույս ու հավատ կյանքի նկատմամբ: Կարեկցանք: Նայեվ օգնում են նյութապես: Դրա կարիքը էսոր ունոն բազում մարդիկ: 
> Եթե նրանք էս ժամանակահատվածում չլինեին, ապա Կիեվյան մոստից քցվողներին չէին էլ հասցնի հավաքել: 
> 
> Էտ աղանդերի հավաքներին ոչ մեկին էլ ավտոմատով չէն տանում: Ինչ որ նրանց տալիս են "աղանդերը", թող տա Առաքելականը, ու վստահ եմ որ բոլոր աղանդաորները երկու րոպեում կդառնաին Առաքելական, քանի որ կա մի ֆակտոր - սովորույթի ուժ:


Պարտադիր ա ավտոմատով տանեին,որ լիներ հոգեորսությու՞ն:Բա էս ներքևում գրածդ ինչ ա, ավտոմատով չեն տանում հո էտ քո ասած վհատված ու հուսալքված ժողովրդին,հազար ներեզություն արտահայտությանս համար,բայց կտեր տալով են տանում:Կամ մարդուն ասում են եսքան մարդ բեր մեր կազմակերպություն փող կտանք,էրեխուն էլ ա զոռով, ստիպելով իրեց խմբերը մտցնում:Ի
Ինչ ա եղել որ, մի բուռ ազգ ենք,կեսս կլինենք «Եհովայի վկա»,մի մասը`հիսունական,դե մի քանի հատել մանր մունր,ու կսկսենք իրար հետ կռիվ կռիվ խաղալ,հետո էլ Հայաստանը կծախենք թուրքերին,սաղով կգնանք մեր հայրենի Ամերիկա

----------


## dvgray

> *dvgray*, կներես, քանի՞ տարեկան ես: Իսկ որեվէ աղանդի մասնակցու՞մ ես: Տո բա որ չէ, խի՞ ես էտ ... արարածներին մի հատ էլ պաշտպանում: Իրանք էլ են քո ազգը քանդում, ու քո նման մտածողների հաշվին էլ քեֆ են անում. վաղը մյուս օր էլ կհելնեն գլխիդ կնստեն, կասեն «քշի Աբարան»:
> Մի խոսքով ես դեմ եմ ամեն մի կրոնի, որ քարոզում է այլապաշտություն, իսկ քրիստոնեությունն ու նրա ածանցյալներն այդպիսինն են:


*Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ*
Ասեմ, որ անկապ տարիքի եմ / անկապ ես խնդրի հետ/ :Smile:  : 
Որեվէ աղանդի չէմ մասնակցում, բայց իմ կողքին կան մարդիկ, որ մասնակցել են ու մասնակցում են: Տարիների կտրվածքով որ նայում եմ, նրանք "աճել" են, որպես մարդ զարգացել: Կան, որոնք անելանելի դրությունները հաղթահարել են: Ունեն ընտանիք, երեխաներ, ու չէն դարձել հանցագործներ կամ ինքնասպաններ: Դա ես անձամբ դիտում եմ մեծ օգուտ ինձ, իմ ազգին: Ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ էտ գործառույթը վերջապես իր վրա վերցնի մեր ավանդական եկեղեցին: Ու համոզված եմ, որ երբ որ վերսկսի կատարել իր հիմնական գործառույթը - ապա չնչին բացառությամբ բոլորը կվերադառնան իր գիրկը: Անգամ Թուրքիայի մեր ազգակից մուսուլման հայերը: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան, որ ես "Էշ" եմ նրանց համար, ապա եթե  այդպես է/*եթե*/, ուրեմն նայև օրինաչափ է, որ ինչ որ մեկը "հեծի" ու ասի քշի Ապարան  :Smile:  Ընենց որ իմ անձի մասին իլուզիաներ  չունեմ ոչ թերագնահատման, ոչ գերագնահատման մասով : Հանգիստ եղիր:  :Tongue:  

Դու ինքտ կարող էս դեմ լինել կամ կողմ "ամեն մի կրոնի, որ քարոզում է այլապաշտություն, իսկ քրիստոնեությունն ու նրա ածանցյալներն այդպիսինն են":
Իսկ ես էլ դեմ եմ, որ ինձ ,անգամ սիմվոլիկ, *դու* անվանես "Էշ":  
Ու լավ կլինի սկսենք սրանից: Նրանից, որ ձեզ դրել եք միակ ու անվերապահ ճշտի կրողի տեղ:
Մեկը ասում է, որ "աղանդաորներին պետք է վառել", մյուսը-ընդհանրապես բոլոր քրիստոնյաներին.... Վաղը կրակապաշտ-հեթանոսներին "կկախենք": Հերի՞ք չի իրար "վառենք ու կախենք": 
......................................................................
 իրականությունը էն է, որ մարդ ինչքան սխալ ու թույլ է լինում, էնքան ագրեսիվ ու "դեմ" է լինում: :Wink:  
Միտքս պա՞րզ արտահայտեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

*Հասկանում եմ, որ թեման ցավալի ու վիճելի է, սակայն մի ստիպեք փակել այն: Կոչ եմ անում հարգել ինչպես խոսակցի, այնպես էլ այլ մարդկանց կարծիքը, ապրելակերպը, հայացքները:*

Ինչ վերաբերվում է թեմային: Ասել եմ ու կասեմ: Դեմ եմ աղանդների արգելմանը: Նրանք կարող են լինել ու լինել ազատ: Չեք ուզում մարդիկ անդամագրվեն աղանդավորական սեկտներին, ուժեղացրեք հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին, ուժեցաղրեք ուղղափառ եկեղեցին, ուժեղացրեք բուդդիզմը կամ մուսուլմանությունը:

----------


## Basaeff

> Ես չեմ ասում, որ ինչ-որ բան օրենքից վեր կարող է լինել, չնայած որ կան որոշ բարոյական նորմեր, որոնք ամրագրված չեն ոչ մի երկրի ոչ մի օրենքում, սակայն ինձ և շատ-շատ մարդկանց համար դրանք ամեն ինչից վեր են: Ես էլ կատեգորիկ չլինեմ, բայց քո դատողությունները իսկական 21-րդ դարի ոճով են գրված: Ազատություն չի նշանակում ամենաթողություն: Մարդ ազատ է իր գործողությունների մեջ, եթե դրանով նա չի հակասում այն երկրի շահերին, որտեղ նա ապրում է, առվել ևս, եթե այդ երկիրն իր հայրենիքն է: Համոզված եղիր, որ ոչ մի երկրում չեն ընդունի այնպիսի օրենք, որը կհակասի ազգի և պետության սեփական շահերին: Այստեղ ոչ թե «ազգի շահ» աբստրակտ հասկացությունն է գերադասելի իրավական նորմից, այլ ազգի և պետության շահն արտահայտող օրենքները գերադասելի են, այսպես ասած, մարդկանց կարծեցյալ ազատությունից:


Թեմային այնքան էլ չի առնչվում, ուղղակի ասեմ, որ քսանմեկերրորդ դարը իրենով ընդունված իրավական նորմերի մեջ որեւէ նոր բան չի բերել: Այն ինչ դու անվանում էս «21-րդ դարի ոճ» իրականում կար դեռ քսաններորդ դարի սկզբներում /որոշ երկրներում եւ ավելի վաղ/: Ուղղակի սովետի փլուզումից հետո չգիտես ինչու հայերը /եւ ոչ միայն/ դիտում են արեւմտյան արժեքները որպես 21-րդ դարին պատկանող:

Բուն թեմային: ՀՀ Սահմանադրությունը գրված է հենց այդ ոճով՝ ուզում ես 21, ուզում էս 1770-ականների ԱՄՆ-ի ոճով (էականորեն նույնն է): Ուզում ենք թե չէ, էս երկրի իրավական դաշտը չի կարող եւ չպիտի չհետեւի այդ նորմերին:


Ես այնուամենայնիվ չեմ հասկանում (նույն հարցն էլ տվեցի վերեւում) թե ինչն է այստեղ պետության շահը եւ ով է այն սահմանում: Ինչով է աղանդը հարվածում պետության շահին: Եթե այն հարվածում է ՀՀ ՔՐՕՐ ի տակ ընկնող որեւէ հոդվածով՝ խնդրեմ՝ թող դատեն:  Եթե ոչ, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա:

Եվ վերջում, ինչ վերաբերվում է պետության շահին հակառակ օրենքներ ընդունելուն: Օրենքը ընդունում է օրենսդիր մարմինը, որը նորմալ երկրներում կազմում է իշխանության բավականին անկախ մաս: Պետության շահերի մասին հիմնականում մտածում է գործադիր իշխանությունը՝ նախագահից սկսած, մինչեւ փողոցի մլիցեն: Նորմալ երկրում այս երկուսը բավականաչափ անջատ են, որպեսզի օրենքը գրվի ելնելով ոչ միայն գործադիր իշխանության պահանջներից: 
Քո դատողությունյունների բազմաթիվ կոնտրօրինակներ կան, թեկուզ ԱՄՆ՛ում բազմիցս անցակցված դեկլասսիֆիկացիայի օրենքները, որոնք ստիպել են իշխանություններին բազմաթիվ գաղտնի փաստաթղթեր բաց անել:




> Կարող է իրավական դաշտում պրոբլեմներ լինել, մեր քրեական օրենսգրքի անկատար լինելու պատճառով: Բայց ես ուրիշ բան նկատի ունեի:


Անպայման չէ քրեական օրենսգրքի:
Մի պարզ օրինակ, վերջերս քննարկվում էր եկեղեցուն առնչվող օրենքը, որում կային բացահայտ ակնարկներ առաքելական եկեղեցու գերադասելի դիրքի մասին: Մի երկրի համար, որը չունի պետական կրոն սա նորմալ չէ:




> Մի հարց տամ քեզ, դու էլ ե՞ս աղանդի անդամ: Եթե այո, ապա ամեն ինչ պարզ է, և դա բնական է, որ դու չես հասկանա, կամ այնպես ցույց կտաս, որ չես հասկացել, թե ինչ եմ ուզում ասել, իսկ եթե ոչ, ապա հարցիս համար կներես, մենք կարող ենք շարունակել քննարկումը:


Ոչ: Ես առհասարակ հավատացյալ մարդ չեմ: Մեծացել եմ քրիստոնյա շրջապատում, որպես բարոյական նորմեր (որոշակի վերապահումներով) ընդունում եմ քրիստոնեական նորմերը, բայց եւ այդպես հավատացյալ չեմ: Աղանդների նկատմամբ խիստ անտարբեր են՝ նրանք ինձ չեն խանգարում:

----------


## Philosopher

> Հայաստանը վխտում է աղանդավորներով: Ինչ ենք անելու? Որոնք պետք է լինեն առաջին հերթին ոչ թե քրիստոնյա, այլ հայրենասեր հայի հետագա քայլերը?Հաշվի առնենք նաև այն, որ մեր կրոնը մեր ազգը համախմբող գործոններից մեկն է... Մի խոսքով ձեր բոլոր կարծիքները այստեղ...


Աղանդների թեման դարձել է սեփական հայրենասիրությունը ու ազգային անվտանգության հարցերից սեփական տեղեկացվածությունը ցույց տալու չափազանց հեշտ ու հասանելի միջոց։ Հերիք է, որ խոսքը գնա աղանդների մասին, անմիջապես պարզ է դառնում, թե ում կողմը պետք է բռնի մտածողության ստանդարտացման ճանապարհն անցած հասարակության միջին վիճակագրական անդամը, որին չգիտես ինչու՝ համոզել են և նա չգիտես՝ ինչու համոզվել է, որ ինքը բացառիկ ու անկրկնելի քրիստոնյա է, իսկ մնացած բոլորը աղանդավորներ են։ Այս մարդիկ մոռանում են, որ Քրիստոսը ևս եղել է աղանդավոր, ընդ որում՝ բավականին վտանգավոր և ծայրահեղական աղանդի ներկայացուցիչ. որոշու՞մ է արդյոք դա նրա կրոնի բնույթը, եթե այո, ապա որևէ քրիստոնյա որևէ աղանդի դեմ խոսելու բարոյական իրավունք չունի, այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ինքն էլ է ընդունում, որ իր կրոնի հիմնադիրը աղանդավոր է եղել։ Չի որոշում, ուրեմն հավասարապես որևէ կրոնական տեսության բնույթը չի կարող որոշվել ըստ այն հանգամանքի, թե այն համարվում է աղանդ թե ոչ։ Գուցե մերօրյա աղանդներից մեկը վաղը կդառնա պետական կրոն, և 1700 տարի հետո՝ 1700 կույսերի մասնակցությամբ տեղի կունենան "հայ ժողովրդի մեծ դարձի" 1700–ամյակի տոնակատարությունները։ Ասել է թե՝ տաք–տաք հայտարարությունների անելուց առաջ պետք է գիտակցել, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, գիտակցել, որ կա կրոնական մտածողություն ու կրոն՝ ընդհանրապես, որ այն կարող է ունենալ անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներ և որևէ մեկը որևէ մեկին իրավունք չունի վառելու կամ ուտելու, եթե նա կողմնորոշվում է դեպի որոշակիորեն այլ սկզբունքներ, քան ընդունված են տվյալ հասարակության մեջ։ Այլ խնդիր է, որ աղանդները կարող են օգտագործվել որոշակի քաղաքական նպատակներով, ինչպես, ի դեպ, օգտագործվում է նաև Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, ինչը պետք է կարգավորվի օրենքով։ Այլ խնդիր է, որ աղանդների բերած հավատի մշակույթը բոլորովին հայկական չէ և կարող է ընդհատել 1700 տարում լավից–վատից ձեռքբերված ավանդույթները։ Բայց դա ասելով՝ պետք է չմոռանալ, որ այդ ավանդույթները ևս այլևս կյանք չեն տալիս հայ մարդուն և գուցե դրանց ընդհատումը բոլորովին էլ վատ չէր լինի։ Հեգելը կամ Նիցշեն ևս կարող են ընդհատել համարյա գոյություն էլ չունեցող "հայ փիլիսոփայական մտքի ավանդույթը", բայց ուր էր թե ընդհատեին... Մի խոսքով, աղանդների հարցը բարդ հարց է. այն ունի մի քանի՝ զուտ կրոնական–գաղափարական, մշակութային, հասարակական–քաղաքական ասպեկտներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը առանձին քննարկման և խորը վերլուծության կարիք ունի, առանց ինչի դրանց նկատմամբ բացասական վերաբերմունքը կվերածվի մարգինալ հոգու հասարակ պաշտպանողական ռեֆլեքսի՝ օտար ու անծանոթ երևույթի նկատմամբ։

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչով է աղանդը հարվածում պետության շահին:


Աղանդավորականները հարվածում են հասարակության շահերին,ոչ բոլորը իհարկե,այլ նրանք ովքեր իրանց բնակարան այցլելելով ու ամբախ զամբախ խոեսլով (խոսքի միացեք մեզ եթե ուզում եք փրկվել և դժոխքի փոխարեն դրախտ ընկնել) :Angry2:  ,
այ ետ երևույթին բեսամփ դեմ եմ,սակայն գտնում եմ որ ետ մարդիկ կարան իրանց համար առանց մյուսներին խանգարելու դավանեն ինչ ուզումեն:
հուսովեմ մոդերները գրառումս չեն ջնջի :Wink: 
*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը մասնակի խմբագրված է կոպիտ, ագրեսիվ և վիրավորական լինլու պատճառով: Խուսափեք այդպիսի գրառումներ կատարելուց:*

----------


## Mari

Մի  քանի  տարի  առաջ  անտարբեր  էի  դրանց  նկատմամբ: Բայց  հիմա  արդեն  չեմ  կարող  վրդովմունքս  չարտահայտել: Չեմ  զարմանա, եթե  մի  օր  էլ  պարզվի, որ  դրանք  ադրբեջանից  ու  թուրքիայից  են  ֆինանսավորվում:   
   Բերում  են  աղանդները  գրանցում  են  պաշտոնապես  ու  որոշակի  արտոնություններ  էլ  հետը  տալիս: Մենք  մեզ  նման  «շքեղություն»  կարայինք  թույլ  տայինք  մենակ  էն  ժամանակ, երբ  որ  կունենայինք  ասենք  գոնե  10  մլն  բնակչություն: 
Ինչ  է  նշանակում՝ որոշակի  աղանդի  ներկայացուցիչը  այլընտրանքային  ծառայելու  իրավունք  ունի: Կարա  զենք  չվերցնի  և  այլն: Մի  անգամ  դրանց  ասում  եմ, եթե  քո  ընտանիքի  վրա  զենք  պահեն, չե՞ս  կրակի: Ասեց, եթե  Եհովան  ցանկանա, կենդանի  կմնան: Ու  լիքը  նման  մեղմ  ասած  «անհամություններ»:  :Angry2:  Հիմա  էլ  բանակից  խուսափելու  «այլընտրանքային»  «էժան»  ձևն  է  մոդա  ընկնելու:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ես այնուամենայնիվ չեմ հասկանում (նույն հարցն էլ տվեցի վերեւում) թե ինչն է այստեղ պետության շահը եւ ով է այն սահմանում: Ինչով է աղանդը հարվածում պետության շահին: Եթե այն հարվածում է ՀՀ ՔՐՕՐ ի տակ ընկնող որեւէ հոդվածով՝ խնդրեմ՝ թող դատեն:  Եթե ոչ, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա:
> 
> Եվ վերջում, ինչ վերաբերվում է պետության շահին հակառակ օրենքներ ընդունելուն: Օրենքը ընդունում է օրենսդիր մարմինը, որը նորմալ երկրներում կազմում է իշխանության բավականին անկախ մաս: Պետության շահերի մասին հիմնականում մտածում է գործադիր իշխանությունը՝ նախագահից սկսած, մինչեւ փողոցի մլիցեն: Նորմալ երկրում այս երկուսը բավականաչափ անջատ են, որպեսզի օրենքը գրվի ելնելով ոչ միայն գործադիր իշխանության պահանջներից: 
> Քո դատողությունյունների բազմաթիվ կոնտրօրինակներ կան, թեկուզ ԱՄՆ՛ում բազմիցս անցակցված դեկլասսիֆիկացիայի օրենքները, որոնք ստիպել են իշխանություններին բազմաթիվ գաղտնի փաստաթղթեր բաց անել:


Օրենքները ընդունում է Ազգային Ժողովը, իսկ դրանք օրակարգ են մտնում հիմնականում կառավարության,  կամ առանձին քաղաքական ուժերի  առաջարկով:
Չե՞ղավ.որ պետությունն է երկրի շահը պաշտպանում է պետությունը:
Ես խոսել եմ աղանդավորների հետ: Մասնավորապես այս հարցերը տվել եմ ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ անձնավորությանը, և ստացել այս ինձ համար տխուր պատասխանները, սակայն ես հույսս չեմ կորցրել նա իրականում այսպիսին չի այսպիսին նրան դարձրել են և հուսով եմ ետ դարձի ճանապարհ դեռ կա:
Հարց 1.
_Ի՞նչ է հայրենիքը քեզ համար, այսինքն որևէ արժեք ունի քեզ համար Հայաստանը, լավ գոնե ձեր գյուղը որտեղ դու մեծացել ես:
Պատասխան 1.
_Ինձ համար ամենաթանկ արժեքը Աստծու խոսքն է, որը ասում է մեր հովիվը, և որը գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Դուք նյութապաշտ եք ինչպես կարելի է սիրել հողը, երբ որ Աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսք գոյություն ունի: Ես ինձ ամեն տեղ լավ կզգամ, միայն թե առաջնորդվեմ Աստծո խոսքով և ապրեմ ըստ Կտակարանի:
Հարց 2.
_Իսկ դու կպաշտպանե՞ս քո ընտանիքը, քո հարազատներին թշնամու հարձակման պահին: 
Պատասխան 2
_Աստվածաշնչում գրված է ՄԻ' ՍՊԱՆԻՐ: Ես մարդ չեմ սպանի երբեք և ոչ մի պարագայում;
_Բայց այդ դեպքում քեզ կսպանեն:
_Դուք չեք հասկանում այս կյանքը իրական չէ, անցողիկ է իսկական ու հավիտենական կյանքը գալու է մահից հետո և եթե ես ապրեմ ըստ Կտակարանի ապա կընկնեմ դրախտ, ես Աստծո պատվիրանները չեմ խախտի:
Հարց 3.
_Աստվածաշնչում գրված է <<Վտանգի պահին շապիկդ ծախիր և զենք գնիր անձդ պաշտպանելու հմար>> այդպես չէ՞
Պատասխան 3 
_Այդպես է,  բայց դուք նորից չեք հասկանում, խոսքը հոգևոր զենքի մասին է քանի որ փրկելով հոգիդ դու կարժանանաս հավիտենական կյանքի: Մենք այժմ ապրում ենք սատաբայի արքայությունում և պետք է հոգևոր զենքով պաշըպանվենք նրանից Աստվածաշնչուը դա ի նկատի ունի:

Դե ի՞նչ ասեմ, այո այս մարդը ինքնասպան և ավազակ չի դարձել, բայց համոզված եմ նա այդ ճանապարհներով չէր գնա նույնիսկ եթե աղանդավոր չլիներ:
Այս մարդուն ճանաչում եմ շատ վաղուց և գիտեմ նրա աղանդավոր դառնալու պատճառը: Եվ այս ամենից հետո ասում եմ աղանդից վտանգավոր բան չկա: Երորդ այժմ պատերազմները ընդանում են ոչ միայն ռազմի դաշտում, այլ այստե'ղ` մեր կողքին, և մենք այդ պատերազմը ցավոք տանուլ ենք տալիս:
Եթե այսքանի մեջ դուք վտանգ չեք տեսնում, ապա հանեք ձեր վարդագույն ակնոցները, հետո ուշ է լինելու:

----------


## Basaeff

> Օրենքները ընդունում է Ազգային Ժողովը, իսկ դրանք օրակարգ են մտնում հիմնականում կառավարության,  կամ առանձին քաղաքական ուժերի  առաջարկով:
> Չե՞ղավ.որ պետությունն է երկրի շահը պաշտպանում է պետությունը:


Միայն օրենքը չէ, որ սահմանում է պետության շահը, առավել եւս հենց այդ շահ ասածը հիմնանում գործադիր իշխանության վզին է:

Մի պարզ օրինակ. ԱՄՆ-ի շահերում ակնհայտորեն չէ ցեղասպանության ընդունումը, սակայն կոնգրեսսը ամեն տարի քննարկում է այդ հարցը եւ այս տարի շատ մոտիկ է ընդունելուն: Խոսքս հենց սրա մասին է:




> Ես խոսել եմ աղանդավորների հետ: Մասնավորապես այս հարցերը տվել եմ ինձ շատ հոգեհարազատ անձնավորությանը, և ստացել այս ինձ համար տխուր պատասխանները, սակայն ես հույսս չեմ կորցրել նա իրականում այսպիսին չի այսպիսին նրան դարձրել են և հուսով եմ ետ դարձի ճանապարհ դեռ կա:
> Հարց 1.
> _Ի՞նչ է հայրենիքը քեզ համար, այսինքն որևէ արժեք ունի քեզ համար Հայաստանը, լավ գոնե ձեր գյուղը որտեղ դու մեծացել ես:
> Պատասխան 1.
> _Ինձ համար ամենաթանկ արժեքը Աստծու խոսքն է, որը ասում է մեր հովիվը, և որը գրված է Աստվածաշնչում: Դուք նյութապաշտ եք ինչպես կարելի է սիրել հողը, երբ որ Աստծո ճշմարիտ խոսք գոյություն ունի: Ես ինձ ամեն տեղ լավ կզգամ, միայն թե առաջնորդվեմ Աստծո խոսքով և ապրեմ ըստ Կտակարանի:
> Հարց 2.
> _Իսկ դու կպաշտպանե՞ս քո ընտանիքը, քո հարազատներին թշնամու հարձակման պահին: 
> Պատասխան 2
> _Աստվածաշնչում գրված է ՄԻ' ՍՊԱՆԻՐ: Ես մարդ չեմ սպանի երբեք և ոչ մի պարագայում;
> ...


Չեմ մանրանալու որովհետեւ զգացի որ այս թեման մի քիչ անիմաստ է: Ասեմ երկու բան:

37 թվին այդ «պետության շահ» կոչվածի  «խաթր» զոհ գնացին միլիոնավոր մարդիկ: Իմ ուզածն այստեղ մեկն է՝ հասկանալ, թե ոնց են մարդիկ, որոնք առաջարկում են սահմանափակել հիմնարար ազատությունները հանուն ինչ-որ աբստրակտ գաղափարի, խուսափելու հենց այդ վերջից:

Երկրորդ ասածս կարող է դուր չգալ շատերին, բայց այնուամենայնիվ: Ես հասկանում եմ որ առանձին մարդիկ ընդունում են ձեր նկարագրած գաղափարներն ինչ-որ լուրջ անհատական պրոբլեմների, հոգեվիճակից ելնելով, սակայն եթե մարդիկ մասսայաբար նման ծայրահեղական արժեքներ ընդունեն (ինչից այդքան շատ են վախում՝ մասնավորապես, ինչքան հասկանում, եմ նաեւ դուք) ապա ես գտնում եմ, որ նրանք լրիվ արժանի են այդ արժեքների հետեւանքներին: Աշխարհում դեռ ոչ մի պետություն աղանդից չի կործանվել, ավելին, ժամանակակից պատմության մեջ որեւէ լուրջ խնդիր չի եղել սրա հետ կապված: Եթե հայերս լինենք առաջինը՝ ապա ինչ ասեմ, ուրեմն էտ էլ մեր գեներից է, так уж быть:

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Աշխարհում դեռ ոչ մի պետություն աղանդից չի կործանվել


Թէ այդպէս է. ունենանք ուժեղ պետութիւն, զի չքանդուենք: Ունենանք եւ ուժեղ բանակ, զի բացառենք 3րդ ոյժի գործօնը:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Աշխարհում դեռ ոչ մի պետություն աղանդից չի կործանվել:


Կործանվել է. Հայաստանը 1700 տարի արաջ հենց աղանդից կործանվեց.
Ցավոք՛ պատմությունից դասեր չքախած ազգերը դատապարտված են.

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կործանվել է. Հայաստանը 1700 տարի արաջ հենց աղանդից կործանվեց.
> Ցավոք՛ պատմությունից դասեր չքախած ազգերը դատապարտված են.


ետ 1700 տարվա "աղանդի" շնորհիվ է որ դուք հիմա ձեզ Հայ եք կոչում

----------

DavitH (15.08.2012), Freeman (27.07.2010)

----------


## docart

Նախօրոք ասեմ որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցու անդամ եմ: ԻՆչ վերաբերվում է աղանդավորների բանակից խուսափելու մասին, ապա նրանք տարվա կտրվածքով այնքան փոքր թիվ են կազմում, որ հաստատ ազգային անվտանգության մասին խոսելը անիմաստ է: Իսկ դրա փոխարեն այսօր փող ունեցողներն այնքան շատ են ազատում իրենց երեխաներին բանակից, որ նրանց փոխարեն բանակ են զորակոչվում խեղճ , հիվանդ գյուղի տղաներին, որ նրանց արողջական վիճակը դա թույլ չի տալիս: Հետո, պետք է տարբերակել քրիստոնեական աղանդները ոչ քրիստոնեական աղանդներից: Նախորդ գրառումներում նշված վնասները հիմնականում գալիս են ոչ քրիստոնեական աղանդներից: Իսկ Քրիստոնեական աղանդները տարբերվում են իրենց վարդապետությամբ,: Ամեն մի աղանդ շեշտը դրել է ինչ-որ մի բանի վրա: Ի դեպ, հենց կաթոլիկությունը իր առաջացման սկզբում եղել է աղանդ, պարզապես այն այնքան է հզորացել ու մեծացել , որ վերջում դարձել է տիեզերական եկեղեցիներից մեկը: Եվ համաձայն եմ, որ եթե առաքելական եկեղեցին մի փոքր փոխեր իր մոտոցոումը ժողովրդի հանդեպ, օրինակ շաբաթվա մեջ մի օր քարոզեր, ինչպես մյուս եկեղեցիներն են քարոզում , ապա աղանդավորական եկեղեցիների քանակը այդքան չէր լինի: Եվ վերջին հաշով , եթե մարդ հավատում է Աստծուն, ընդունում է Քրիստոսին, ապա միթե այդքան կարևոր է այդ դեպքում , թե նա կաթոլիկ է, առաքելական , ուղղափառ, կամ էլ մի ուրիշ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցուց: Չէ որ Աստված մեկն է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աղանդների թեման դարձել է սեփական հայրենասիրությունը ու ազգային անվտանգության հարցերից սեփական տեղեկացվածությունը ցույց տալու չափազանց հեշտ ու հասանելի միջոց։ Հերիք է, որ խոսքը գնա աղանդների մասին, անմիջապես պարզ է դառնում, թե ում կողմը պետք է բռնի մտածողության ստանդարտացման ճանապարհն անցած հասարակության միջին վիճակագրական անդամը, որին չգիտես ինչու՝ համոզել են և նա չգիտես՝ ինչու համոզվել է, որ ինքը բացառիկ ու անկրկնելի քրիստոնյա է, իսկ մնացած բոլորը աղանդավորներ են։ Այս մարդիկ մոռանում են, որ Քրիստոսը ևս եղել է աղանդավոր, ընդ որում՝ բավականին վտանգավոր և ծայրահեղական աղանդի ներկայացուցիչ. որոշու՞մ է արդյոք դա նրա կրոնի բնույթը, եթե այո, ապա որևէ քրիստոնյա որևէ աղանդի դեմ խոսելու բարոյական իրավունք չունի, այն պարզ պատճառով, որ ինքն էլ է ընդունում, որ իր կրոնի հիմնադիրը աղանդավոր է եղել։ Չի որոշում, ուրեմն հավասարապես որևէ կրոնական տեսության բնույթը չի կարող որոշվել ըստ այն հանգամանքի, թե այն համարվում է աղանդ թե ոչ։ Գուցե մերօրյա աղանդներից մեկը վաղը կդառնա պետական կրոն, և 1700 տարի հետո՝ 1700 կույսերի մասնակցությամբ տեղի կունենան "հայ ժողովրդի մեծ դարձի" 1700–ամյակի տոնակատարությունները։ Ասել է թե՝ տաք–տաք հայտարարությունների անելուց առաջ պետք է գիտակցել, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, գիտակցել, որ կա կրոնական մտածողություն ու կրոն՝ ընդհանրապես, որ այն կարող է ունենալ անկանխատեսելի զարգացումներ և որևէ մեկը որևէ մեկին իրավունք չունի վառելու կամ ուտելու, եթե նա կողմնորոշվում է դեպի որոշակիորեն այլ սկզբունքներ, քան ընդունված են տվյալ հասարակության մեջ։ Այլ խնդիր է, որ աղանդները կարող են օգտագործվել որոշակի քաղաքական նպատակներով, ինչպես, ի դեպ, օգտագործվում է նաև Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, ինչը պետք է կարգավորվի օրենքով։ Այլ խնդիր է, որ աղանդների բերած հավատի մշակույթը բոլորովին հայկական չէ և կարող է ընդհատել 1700 տարում լավից–վատից ձեռքբերված ավանդույթները։ Բայց դա ասելով՝ պետք է չմոռանալ, որ այդ ավանդույթները ևս այլևս կյանք չեն տալիս հայ մարդուն և գուցե դրանց ընդհատումը բոլորովին էլ վատ չէր լինի։ Հեգելը կամ Նիցշեն ևս կարող են ընդհատել համարյա գոյություն էլ չունեցող "հայ փիլիսոփայական մտքի ավանդույթը", բայց ուր էր թե ընդհատեին... Մի խոսքով, աղանդների հարցը բարդ հարց է. այն ունի մի քանի՝ զուտ կրոնական–գաղափարական, մշակութային, հասարակական–քաղաքական ասպեկտներ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը առանձին քննարկման և խորը վերլուծության կարիք ունի, առանց ինչի դրանց նկատմամբ բացասական վերաբերմունքը կվերածվի մարգինալ հոգու հասարակ պաշտպանողական ռեֆլեքսի՝ օտար ու անծանոթ երևույթի նկատմամբ։


Բայց քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ չի: Աղանդը որևէ կրոնի մեջ առաջացող և կրոնից որոշակի շեղվող տեսությունն է: Իսկ քրիստոնեությունը էականորեն տարբերվում է ժամանակին գոյություն ունեցած կրոններից: Ուստի կարելի է քրիստոնեությունը համարել ուրիշ, այն ժամանակների համար նոր կրոն: Եթե նոր չլիներ, աղանդ լիներ /այսինքն` ինչ-որ կրոնի բաղկացուցիչ մաս լիներ/, ապա այդպես չէր հալածվի...

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

Քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ է, ստեղծված բազմաթիվ հեթանոսական աստվածների դիցերգությունների աղավաղումից, պլյուս դրան բարոյական նորմեր, որոնց, առանց դրա էլ, մենք հետեվում էինք: Իսկ դիցերգություններից ամենաշատը ցրած է Միտրա/Միհր աստծո մասին ուսմունքի գաղափարներից:
*Astgh* ջան, քրիստոնեությունը ալյ կրոններից հիմնականում տարբերվում էր հիմնականում նրանով, որ ի տարբերություն այլոց՝ իր գաղափարական հիմքը վերցված է մինչ այդ գոյություն ունեցող կրոններից, որոնք տեղից էլ մեծ մասսայականություն էին վայելում (թշնամուդ դեմ նրա զենքով, իր աստծով պայքարի): Իսկ հալածվում էր այն նրա համար, որովհետեվ չէր ճանաչում ծագում, իշխանություն (պարզ է, որ կայսրին դա ձեռնտու չէր, քանզի այդպիսով այն պետականություն քանդող կրոն էր):
*Հ.Գ.*
Եթե Հիսուսն իմանար, թե ինչի է վերածվել իր քարոզած ուսմունքը եվ որքան մարդկանց ... նա հաստատ ինքնասպանություն կաներ:
*Հ.Հ.Գ.*
Կրկնում եմ՝ *Հիսուսը Իեշուայի կրճատ ձեվն, ինչը հին-եբրայերեն/արամերենից թարգմանած նշանակում «Յահվեն է փրկիչը», իսկ Քրիստոս՝ մեսսիահ, помазанник*: Սա փաստորեն, եթե սկզբնաղբյուր որպես ընտրենք նույնիսկ Եհովայի ուսմունքը (Հին Կտակարան), կրկին աղանդ էր, սերած վերջինիցս:

----------


## REAL_ist

Աղանդ ասելով ինչ եք հասկանում,որ ասում եք Քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ է?
եթե ես փորցեմ սահմանեմ աղանդը հետևյալը կստացվի`
աղանդը կազմակերպութուն է,որի անդամները միավորվում են իրենց`հիմնական կրոնական ուղղություններին չհամապատասխանող համոզմունքներով և որոնք դեմ են պաշտոնական եկեղեցու գոյությանը:մոտավորապես այսպես,իսկ այս սահամանման հետ այսօրվա Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի

----------


## Պանդուխտ

«Աղանդ է» ասելով ուզում է հասկացնել. «աղանդ էր»:
Սկիզբում հրեայ ուղղափառ «եկեղեցուց» շեղուած վարդապետութիւն էր Յիսուս Նազովրեցու ուղին, հենդ այդ պատճառով էլ հրեաների կրօնական առաջնորդները հետապնդեցին նրա վերացումը (խաչելութիւնը):
Նոր կտակարանի ներկայացրած պատմութիւնից հետեւեցնում են թէ՝ հռովմայեցի նահանգապետը, նոյն իսկ Յուդայի խամաճիկ թագաւորը այնքան խանդավառ չէին Յիսուսը պատժելու հարցում, բայց հրեաստանի կրօնապետի եւ իր աւազակախումբի աշխարհիկ շահերը վտանգւում էին Յիսուսի քարոզներով, դաւանանքով:
Յիսուսի աղանդը կրօնի վերածուեց հրեայ ծագումով, հռովմի քաղաքացի Պօղոս-Սաւուղի շնորհիւ: :Smile:

----------


## Հեթանոս Հրեշտակ

ԵՎ նրանք շտապեցին այդ աղանդը օգտագործել նրանց դեմ, ովքեր ընդունել ու հավատացել էին դրան:

----------


## REAL_ist

> «Աղանդ է» ասելով ուզում է հասկացնել. «աղանդ էր»


այ ետ ուրիշ բան,դրա վրով բան չունեմ ասելու,
սկզբում աղանդեր,բայց հիմա Քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ անվանել ճիշտ չի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ է, ստեղծված բազմաթիվ հեթանոսական աստվածների դիցերգությունների աղավաղումից, պլյուս դրան բարոյական նորմեր, որոնց, առանց դրա էլ, մենք հետեվում էինք: Իսկ դիցերգություններից ամենաշատը ցրած է Միտրա/Միհր աստծո մասին ուսմունքի գաղափարներից:
> *Astgh* ջան, քրիստոնեությունը ալյ կրոններից հիմնականում տարբերվում էր հիմնականում նրանով, որ ի տարբերություն այլոց՝ իր գաղափարական հիմքը վերցված է մինչ այդ գոյություն ունեցող կրոններից, որոնք տեղից էլ մեծ մասսայականություն էին վայելում (թշնամուդ դեմ նրա զենքով, իր աստծով պայքարի): Իսկ հալածվում էր այն նրա համար, որովհետեվ չէր ճանաչում ծագում, իշխանություն (պարզ է, որ կայսրին դա ձեռնտու չէր, քանզի այդպիսով այն պետականություն քանդող կրոն էր):
> *Հ.Գ.*
> Եթե Հիսուսն իմանար, թե ինչի է վերածվել իր քարոզած ուսմունքը եվ որքան մարդկանց ... նա հաստատ ինքնասպանություն կաներ:
> *Հ.Հ.Գ.*
> Կրկնում եմ՝ *Հիսուսը Իեշուայի կրճատ ձեվն, ինչը հին-եբրայերեն/արամերենից թարգմանած նշանակում «Յահվեն է փրկիչը», իսկ Քրիստոս՝ մեսսիահ, помазанник*: Սա փաստորեն, եթե սկզբնաղբյուր որպես ընտրենք նույնիսկ Եհովայի ուսմունքը (Հին Կտակարան), կրկին աղանդ էր, սերած վերջինիցս:


Հազար ներողություն, որ այսքան ուշ եմ արձագանքում, բայց...
միթե քրիստոնեությունը հնազանդություն չէր քարոզում? Ասում էր հարմարվել կյանքի դժվարություններին և այլն:

----------


## Lion

Երկիրը պառակտելու միջոց :Sad:   Սա միանշանակ է...

----------


## Mari

Հենց  նոր  ռադիոյով  նորություններով  հայտնեցին. Այսօր  առավոտյան  ոմն  մեկը  մտել  է  ս. Էջմիածին, բարձրացել  խորան,  ու  այնտեղ  գտնվող  սրբապատկերներն  ու  իրերը  սկսել  է  այս  ու  այն  կողմ  շպրտել: Հոգևորականներին  հաջողվել  է  վերջինիս  իջեցնել  խորանից  ու  հարցրել  են, թե  ինչու  է  այդպես  անում: Սակայն  նրան  հաջողվել  է  փախչել: Ներկա  գտնվողները  ճանաչել  են  այդ  մարդուն՝  ասելով, որ  վերջինս  բնակվում  է  Էջմիածնի  հարակից  գյուղերից  մեկում  և  եհովական  է:

----------


## Էդգար

> Զանազան գրառումներ ու կարծիքներ


Այ ժողովուրդ աղանդը եթե վնասում ա պետության անվտանգությանը  օրինակ եհովայի վկայությունը ուրեմն թքած ունեմ ցանկացած ազատության վրա ու ընդհանրապես ինչ վնասում է պետությանը պետք է արմատախիլ արվի թեկուզ կրոնական խմբակը:
Հ.Գ. Ես կրոն չունեմ իմ կրոնը Մեծ Հայքն է(չօղորմի քեզ, հողը վրեդ 100 տոննա լինի դոկտոր Նազըմ)

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> 


Պետք չի տենց դեմք ընդունել, ուժերի ներածին չափով գործել ա պետք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ ժողովուրդ աղանդը եթե վնասում ա պետության անվտանգությանը  օրինակ եհովայի վկայությունը ուրեմն թքած ունեմ ցանկացած ազատության վրա ու ընդհանրապես ինչ վնասում է պետությանը պետք է արմատախիլ արվի թեկուզ կրոնական խմբակը:
> Հ.Գ. Ես կրոն չունեմ իմ կրոնը Մեծ Հայքն է(չօղորմի քեզ, հողը վրեդ 100 տոննա լինի դոկտոր Նազըմ)
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> Պետք չի տենց դեմք ընդունել, ուժերի ներածին չափով գործել ա պետք


Այ ես այսպես մտածելով եմ այս թեման բացել: Թե չէ մարդիկ կան ասում են`ինչ իրավունքով եք ուզում վերջ տալ այս ամենին, որ աղանդը չի խանգարում մեր պետությանը: Մոլեռանդ հավատացյալ չեմ, բայց Էջմիածնում կատարվածը համարում եմ սրբապղծություն: Ու դրա մասին չեն հայտնում լուրերով ու չեն զգուշացնում մարդկանց, որ հեռու մնան երկիրը քանդողներից:

----------


## Էդգար

Բայց գիտեք ուրիշ ինչ եմ մտածում:ԱՎելորդ գլխացավանքներից ազատվելու համար, որպեսզի Եվրոպան մեզ չմեղադրի մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման մեջ պետք չէ կոշտ քաղաքականություն վարել պետական մակարդակով:Ելնելով այն բանից, որ աղանդը զանազան երկրների ձեռքում գործիք երկրիը պառակտելու համ և բիզնես, ապա պետք է ստեղծել այնպիսի պայմաններ, որ յդ բիզնեսը Հայաստանում օգուտ չբերի:

----------


## wagamaffia

ԷՍ ի՜նչ գրել եք գրում, պետականությունը խառնում եք կրոնականին, մոռանում եք ամեն մի հարցի նայել *տարբեր կողմերից*:

Հիմա Հայաստանում այնպիսի խառնաշփոթ է աղանդների մեջ, որ ոչ մի քաղաքացի Չգիտի, թե որ աղանդը ինչ է պարունակում իր մեջ... միայն գիտեն անվանումներ ու գոռում-բոչում են նրանց "տարօրինակ" լինելու մասին և անգամ չեն էլ ուզում այդ թեմայով հետաքրքրվել.

*Ա*. Ամեն մի ոք կարող է _ազատորեն է հավատալ_ ինչին նա ցանկանում է կամ ինչին նա հակում ունի, երկրի սահմանված օրենսդրության սահմանների մեջ: 
_մոտիվացիա_. ինչպես *Հեթանոս Հրեշտակի և ուրիշ ակումբցիների* նմանները  հիվանդագին _դեմ_ են քրիստոնեությանը..... այս երևույթը ես համարում եմ նաև մի աղանդի տեսակ: Իսկ այնքա՜ն մարդիկ կան որ դեմ են ԱՆհավատներին, ուրեմն  ո՞րն է այստեղ ճիշտը:
(ու ի՜նչ եք ամեն անգամ հիշատակում դարեր առաջվա Հայաստանը)..

*Բ.* Օրինակ, կրոնական խմբերին կարող են արգելեն միայն այն դեպքում, (2007թ.  :Hands Up: )երբ այդ "կազմակերպությունները" իրենց գործողությամբ բացասականորեն սպառնում են ՀՀ-ի անվտանգությանը կամ քաղաքական մթնոլորտին: Դուք նշեք այդպիսի մի "աղանդ" բացի Եհովայի վկաներ-բանակ պահը:

*Գ.*Իսկ կրոնը արմատացնելու հարցում Հայաստանում շատ պասիվ են Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցիները, քանի որ նրանց կարծիքով աղանդները շեղում են ժողովրդին... Դե իմ սիրելի և հավատարիմ Եկեղեցի (սա հեգնորեն չեմ ասում), կազմակերպիր կրոնի շաբաթ և վիճաբանիր, ու համոզիր աղանդավորների ղեկավարներին՝ պարզելով այս թեմայի շուրջ առաջացող ամեն մի կրոնական-հասարակական հարց:
Ավետարանում գրված է նաև, որ ոչ մի կենդանի զոհաբերել չի կարելի, որովհետև Քրիստոսը արդեն իր արյունով մաքրել է մեր մեղքերը, իսկ Եկեղեցին ինչու՞ անում այս, տարօրինակ չի՞ այս, կամ Տերնընդձեզի կրակի վրայով թռնելը, որը Իրանական "Նորուզ" Նոր Տարվա միջոցառում է:

Իսկ ես սովորական հայ եմ՝ ազատ, ռացիոնել մտածելակերպով, բոլորովին ֆանատիկ չեմ, Առաքելական Քրիստոնյա եմ. հավատում եմ Տեր Աստծոն՝ տիեզերքի արարչին ու նրա որդուն Հիսուսին.... Ում սրտանց աղօթել եմ և ստացել եմ ինչ որ խնդրել եմ.... բացի այդ, հոգեպես հանգստացել եմ....  :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

> միթե քրիստոնեությունը հնազանդություն չէր քարոզում? Ասում էր հարմարվել կյանքի դժվարություններին և այլն:


Հնազանդությու՞ն.. : Երևի բուդդիզմի հետ ես շփոթում. այդ նրանք են ասում, որ կյանքը տառապանք է... Լավ, սա կապ չունի թեմայի հետ:

Կարող եք համարել, որ ես էլ, ինչպես Հեթանոս Հրեշտակը, «հիվանդագին» դեմ եմ քրիստոնեությանը. ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած կրոնի: Ազատ եմ արտահայտել իմ կարծիքը, չէ՞: Գրում ենք որևէ բան քրիստոնեական կրոնի դեմ, կամ թեկուզ ոչ դեմ, այլ պարզապես ինչ-որ քննադատող բան, և ահա... բոլորը թափվում են գլխիդ, թե «վիրավորում եք հավատացյալների զգացմունքները»... Իսկ մի՞թե նրանք էլ իրենք հերթին մեր «զգացմունքները չեն վիրավորում»: Խղճի ու դավանանքի ազատությունից չե՞նք խոսում բոլորս...

----------


## wagamaffia

> Կարող եք համարել, որ ես էլ, ինչպես Հեթանոս Հրեշտակը, «հիվանդագին» դեմ եմ քրիստոնեությանը. ես դեմ եմ ցանկացած կրոնի: Ազատ եմ արտահայտել իմ կարծիքը, չէ՞: Գրում ենք որևէ բան քրիստոնեական կրոնի դեմ, կամ թեկուզ ոչ դեմ, այլ պարզապես ինչ-որ քննադատող բան, և ահա... բոլորը թափվում են գլխիդ, թե «վիրավորում եք հավատացյալների զգացմունքները»... Իսկ մի՞թե նրանք էլ իրենք հերթին մեր «զգացմունքները չեն վիրավորում»: Խղճի ու դավանանքի ազատությունից չե՞նք խոսում բոլորս...


Իսկ ի՞նչու ես հիվանդագին դեմ քրիստոնեությանը, կամ ուրիշ կրոնի, կարող ե՞ս նկարագրել կոնկրետ երևույթներով. 

Ախր հարցը նրանումն է, որ քրիստոնյաները  քեզ չեն քննադատում այն փաստի համար, որ դու հեթանոս ես, կամ անհավատ, այլ քո կողմից քննադատ*վ*ում են, որ հավատացյալ են ու որոշում ես քրիստոնեության ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելը... փաստորեն դու դեմ ես կրոնական ազատությանը: 

Եթե քննադատում ես անգամ մի տողով, քո քննադատությունը պետք է նաև վերլուծես ու ապացուցես պետք եղած դեպքում: 




> բոլորը թափվում են գլխիդ, թե «վիրավորում եք հավատացյալների զգացմունքները».Իսկ մի՞թե նրանք էլ իրենք հերթին մեր «զգացմունքները չեն վիրավորում»


Ուրեմն, որ հավատացյալները քեզ ասում են մեր կրոնական քայլերը մի քննադատի, դու քո մտքի և խոսքի ազատության մեջ քեզ պարփակված ես զգու՞մ:  

Խոսքի ազատությունը ունի նաև վերջին կանգառ՝ դա վիրավորանքի ու հարգանքի սահմանն է: (c) Եթե քո քննադատումը առաջացնում է որոշ մարդկանց մոտ վիրավորանքի զգացում, ուրեմն դու պետք է հարգես առաջին հերթին էթիկայի քո կանոնները և ըմբռնես երևույթը…

----------


## Amaru

Էթիկա՞... Եթե կարծիքները պարզապես չեն համընկնում, ի՞նչ էթիկա: Երևույթը, ինչպես դու ես ասում, միայն իմ կողմից չէ, որ պետք է «ըմբռնվի»... Ինչո՞վ է հավատացյալ մարդը ինձանից լավ կամ բարձր... Նա մո՞տ է աստծուն, հա՞: Էս դեպքում, ասելով «ես», ի նկատի ունեմ ուրիշ ցանկացած աթեիստի: Մեր ներկայիս «քրիստոնյաների» մեծագույն մասը ինչ-որ հեթանոսա-մուսուլմանա-խառը, կներեք բառիս համար, երևույթներ են: Գիտեք՝ ինչն է վիրավորում... որ ինձ քննադատողին աստվածաշնչից հարց եմ տալիս, իսկ նա, բացի հարցիս մասին ընդհանրապես գաղափար չունենալուց, նաև ծիծաղում է, բա «ես հո հավատացյա՞լ չեմ»... Ի՞ն չ վատ բան կա «հավատացյալ»  բառի և երևույթի մեջ... Ուրեմն հավատում ես մի բանի, սակայն ինքդ էլ չգիտես, թե ինչի... այսպես չի՞ ստացվում:

----------


## Array

> Էթիկա՞... Եթե կարծիքները պարզապես չեն համընկնում, ի՞նչ էթիկա: Երևույթը, ինչպես դու ես ասում, միայն իմ կողմից չէ, որ պետք է «ըմբռնվի»... Ինչո՞վ է հավատացյալ մարդը ինձանից լավ կամ բարձր... Նա մո՞տ է աստծուն, հա՞: Էս դեպքում, ասելով «ես», ի նկատի ունեմ ուրիշ ցանկացած աթեիստի


Ամառու ջան աթեիստությունն էլ ա կրոն համարվում;
Հետո ինչ,որ իսկական ՙՔրիստոնյա՚ քիչ կա,էտ չի նշանակում,որ Քրիստոնեությունը սխալ բան ա,հեն ցանկացած մուսուլմանի հարցրու ՙՀուրանից՚,անգիր գիտեն,բայց մեչն ինչ կա,մեծ մասը մենակ անգիր ա անում

----------


## Էդգար

Ես համարել եմ ու միշտ էլ կհամարեմ, որ աղանդը պառակտում է երկիրը: Աղանդը  եթե սահմանենք կստացվի այսպես կրոնական ուղղվածություն, որը  ԴԵՄ է եկեղեցական գաղափարներին, իսկ քանի-որ եկեղեցին գտնվում ա պետության մեջ հետևաբար ԴԵՄ ա պետությանը

----------


## Amaru

> հեն ցանկացած մուսուլմանի հարցրու ՙՀուրանից՚,անգիր գիտեն,բայց մեչն ինչ կա,մեծ մասը մենակ անգիր ա անում


Մեծ մասը չէ, բոլո՛րն են անգիր անում... Ինչպե՞ս՝ մեջն ինչ կա: Էն կա, որ նրանց կյանքը հիմնված է ղուրանի վրա, նրանք, կարծեմ պետական օրենսգիրք էլ չունեն, քանի որ ղուրանի ուժը այնքան մեծ է, որ դրա կարիքն էլ չկա: Անգիր անելը աննպատակ չի... Համ էլ նրանց՝ ղուրանը անգիր անելու «մեջ բան չլինելը» (պարզ գրել չէի կարա) չի արդարացնում «քրիստոնյաների» աստվածաշունչ չկարդալը: 

Քրիստոնեությունը սխալ ու ճիշտ լինել չի կարա...

Օրինակ՝ ԱՄՆ-ում. ինչքան մարդ կա, այնքան էլ կրոնական ուղղվածություններ ու աղանդներ... 
Երկիրը պառակտող շատ ավելի մեծ բաներ կան...

----------


## Array

Էտ կրոնական ուղղվածությունները հենց սաղ Ամերիկայից են եկել ժամանակին,ու էտ ԱՄՆ-ի վարած ռազմավարություններից մեկն էր՝Սովետական միությունը քանդելու;



> Քրիստոնեությունը սխալ ու ճիշտ լինել չի կարա...


 ուզում եմ ասել,որ, եթե քչերն են հասկանում Քրիստոնեությունը,ու քրիստոնյաների մեջ քաղքենիների թիվը մեծ է, դա չի նշանակում,որ ավելի լավ է անհավատ լինել

----------


## wagamaffia

> Անգիր անելը աննպատակ չի... Համ էլ նրանց՝ ղուրանը անգիր անելու «մեջ բան չլինելը» (պարզ գրել չէի կարա) չի արդարացնում «քրիստոնյաների» աստվածաշունչ չկարդալը: 
> 
> Քրիստոնեությունը սխալ ու ճիշտ լինել չի կարա...
> 
> Օրինակ՝ ԱՄՆ-ում. ինչքան մարդ կա, այնքան էլ կրոնական ուղղվածություններ ու աղանդներ... 
> Երկիրը պառակտող շատ ավելի մեծ բաներ կան...


*Amaru*, մի քիչ երկար է, բայց կարդա բոլորը ուշադիր ու ասա ճիշտ եմ թե չէ

գիտես ո՞նց եմ ուզում քո և մյուս հեթանոսների մտածելակերպը հասկանալ ու հասկացել եմ կարդա ու կտեսնես(չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկի պիտակ կպցնեմ ու վիրավորեմ...ներքևում կգրեմ իմ եզրակացությունը այս ամենի մասին). այս թեմայում գրել եմ արդեն, բայց ուզում եմ նորից ասել, որ ամեն մի անձ ունի իր իրավունքը, հավատալու նրան` ինչին նա ցանկանում է. դա մենակ չի ընդունվում հետամնաց երկրներում...

..... գրառմանդ մեջ ասում ես «հավատացյալները ի՞նչով են ինձնից լավը».... 


Ինչպես բոլոր գրածներից *գուշակում եմ*, քեզ դուր չեն գալիս որոշ քրիստոնյաներ, կամ հավատացյալներ, որոնք կարդալով և հետևելով Ավետարանը, ցույց են տալիս իրենց՝ Աստծո հետ կապված լինելը, բայց անում են բաներ, որը դեմ է իսկական քրիստոնյաների պահվածքին....

*Եզրակացնում* եմ նաև, որ դու կողմ ես մարդ արարածի ինքնավստահությանը, այն որ մարդը ինքն իրեն հավատալով, այսինքն ես բնությունից ստացել եմ ուղեղ, ըմբռնում եմ ամեն ինչ, կարող եմ նաև առանց ինչ-որ (մարգարեի, այնուամենայնիվ մարդու ձեռքով գրված մի գրքի) կյանքում կողմնորոշվել ու անել այն ինչ որ արել են օրինակ 3000 տարի առաջ, այսինքն նրանք էլ են ապրել, սնվել ունեցել մշակույթ և այլն օրինակ Եգիպտոսը): 

Քո գրառումներից *տպավորություն եմստանում* /եզրակացնում եմ, որ դու բարկացած ես այն փաստի համար, որ հավատացյալները քեզ կամ մյուս անհավատներին թերագնահատում են անիմաստ՝ այսինքն առանց Աստծո կյանք վարելու համար և բարկացած ես մարդկանց վրա օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ից եկած կրոնական տարբերակները ընդունելու և այդ հետևելու համար կամ զզվում ես Հայաստանում կրոնական խառնաշփոթությունից, Եհովա, այս այն..... ու որ ամեն մեկը ստիպողաբար համոզում է իր Աստծոն հավատալ.... 

Դու միայն այս պատճառների դեպքում կարող ես դեմ լինել ամեն մի կրոնի, ինչպես նաև Քրիստոնեությանը..... Ես քրիստոնյա եմ, ու ինձ բնականաբար դուր չի գա մարդկանց բացասական գրառումները այն մասին, թէ քրիստոնյա*ները* վատն են, կամ Քրիստոնեության շնորհիվ այսօր հասանք ազգությամբ անդունդի եզրին..... դու մի մոռացիր այն փաստը, որ մարդիկ ամեն օր գործում են մեղքեր, զանազան հավատացյալներ ըմբռնում են Աստծո խոսքը լրիվ ուրիշ կերպ՝սխալ հասկանալով ու մեկնաբանելով..... 

Օրինակ ասում են, ինձ Աստված ասել ա, մի աշխատի ես քեզ հաց կտամ, և իսկապես Հիսուսն ասել է «տես ճնճղուկները ոչ ցանում են, ոչ հնձում բայց սոված չեն մնում», *բայց* նրանք չեն ըմբռնում ,որ ճնճղուկը գետնին չի նստում ու սպասում, որ ուտելիքը մտնի իր բերանը, այլ աշխատում է այն փնտրել, հավաքել, հետո ուտել այն իր բնում, որը ևս անձամբ է սարքել..... 

Սա նման է մի սովորական դասարանի օրինակի.... Հասկանու՞մ են արդյոք ուսուցչի ասածը նույն ձևով..... Պատասխանը սա է ՈՉ !!!!!

Ասեմ նաև, որ ես անձամբ նայում եմ դիմացինիս, ամենասկզբում որպես մարդու. նրա կրոնը, գույնը կամ քաղաքական դիրքը իմ վրա ազդեցություն չի գործադրում դրա համար էլ նրա հանդեպ ուրիշ կերպ վարվելու կամ անտեղի վիրավորելու հակում չեմ ունենում....

----------


## Amaru

> Էտ կրոնական ուղղվածությունները հենց սաղ Ամերիկայից են եկել ժամանակին,ու էտ ԱՄՆ-ի վարած ռազմավարություններից մեկն էր՝Սովետական միությունը քանդելու


Նման բան առաջին անգամ եմ լսում... Ոչ թե ԱՄՆ-ից են եկել, այլ բոլորը հավաքվել են ԱՄՆ-ում:




> Ինչպես բոլոր գրածներից գուշակում եմ, քեզ դուր չեն գալիս որոշ քրիստոնյաներ, կամ հավատացյալներ, որոնք կարդալով և հետևելով Ավետարանը, ցույց են տալիս իրենց՝ Աստծո հետ կապված լինելը, բայց անում են բաներ, որը դեմ է իսկական քրիստոնյաների պահվածքին....


Հա, լավ էլ ասեցիր՝ ցույց են տալիս... ինչպե՞ս մարդը կարող է հա՛մ հետևել աստվածաշնչին, հա՛մ քրիստոնյա մարդուն հակասող բաներ անել...




> կարող եմ նաև առանց ինչ-որ (մարգարեի, այնուամենայնիվ մարդու ձեռքով գրված մի գրքի)


գիրքը գրվել է մարգարեի ձեռքով՝ աստծո թելադրանքով... 




> Քո գրառումներից տպավորություն եմստանում /եզրակացնում եմ, որ դու բարկացած ես այն փաստի համար, որ հավատացյալները քեզ կամ մյուս անհավատներին թերագնահատում են անիմաստ՝ այսինքն առանց Աստծո կյանք վարելու համար


Հավատացյալները չեն թերագնահատում ինձ կամ իմ նման մտածողներին... թերագնահատողները իմ ասած «հավատացյալներն» են:

Ուսուցիչ ասացիր՝ հիշեցի... Էս վերջերս եկեղեցու պատմության ուսուցչուհիս ասաց ինձ. «Երկնքի դարպասները փակ են քո առջև»: Մի՞թե աստված բարի չէ և անսահման գթասիրտ... ինչու՞ նա ինձ ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց չի տալիս... նրա կամքն է երկրիս վրա և երկնքում, հապա ինչու՞ է նա թույլ տալիս, որ իմ հոգին կորստյան մատնվի... չէ՞ որ ես էլ եմ նրա արարածը... նա չի՞ ուզում, որ ես էլ փրկվեմ... ինչու՞, ինչպե՞ս... 

*ԻՆՉԻ՞Ց ՓՐԿՎԵՄ...*

----------


## dvgray

> Ուսուցիչ ասացիր՝ հիշեցի... Էս վերջերս եկեղեցու պատմության ուսուցչուհիս ասաց ինձ. «Երկնքի դարպասները փակ են քո առջև»: Մի՞թե աստված բարի չէ և անսահման գթասիրտ... ինչու՞ նա ինձ ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց չի տալիս... նրա կամքն է երկրիս վրա և երկնքում, հապա ինչու՞ է նա թույլ տալիս, որ իմ հոգին կորստյան մատնվի... չէ՞ որ ես էլ եմ նրա արարածը... նա չի՞ ուզում, որ ես էլ փրկվեմ... ինչու՞, ինչպե՞ս... 
> *ԻՆՉԻ՞Ց ՓՐԿՎԵՄ...*


*Amaru* ջան  :Smile: 
Ուսուցիչտ վարվել է նույն կերպ, ինչպես ես ՝ քեզ հայտնի թեմայում  :Blush:   :Smile: ... 
*ճանապարհը* քեզ ամեն քայլին էլ ցույց է տրվում: Սակայն  *Ճանապարհը* դու էս ընտրում...

----------


## wagamaffia

> Հավատացյալները չեն թերագնահատում ինձ կամ իմ նման մտածողներին... թերագնահատողները իմ ասած «հավատացյալներն» են:


Էս մասը չհասկացա :Blush: 




> Ուսուցիչ ասացիր՝ հիշեցի... Էս վերջերս եկեղեցու պատմության ուսուցչուհիս ասաց ինձ. «Երկնքի դարպասները փակ են քո առջև»: Մի՞թե աստված բարի չէ և անսահման գթասիրտ... ինչու՞ նա ինձ ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց չի տալիս... նրա կամքն է երկրիս վրա և երկնքում, հապա ինչու՞ է նա թույլ տալիս, որ իմ հոգին կորստյան մատնվի... չէ՞ որ ես էլ եմ նրա արարածը... նա չի՞ ուզում, որ ես էլ փրկվեմ... ինչու՞, ինչպե՞ս... 
> 
> *ԻՆՉԻ՞Ց ՓՐԿՎԵՄ...*


Ուսուցիչդ չի հասկանում ինչ ա ասում, որովհետև ինքը չի կարող երաշխիք տալ «Երկնքի դարպասների» մասին: Դու վաղը կգնաս դպրոց ու իրան մի հատ *մեծ 2* կդնես :Hands Up:  
ու ես հարցդ, որ գրել ես կտաս նաև իրեն, տես ի՞նչ կպատասխանի:

Իսկ քո հարցերին կպատասխանեմ այսպես;
Աստված բոլորին էլ սիրում է և նա գթասիրտ է.... Աստված մեր ամեն մեկի մեջ կա,  ում հոգին որ մաքուր է, չի նախանձում, վատություն ու չար բաներ չի անում, մարդկանց սիրում  է և օգնում, և այլն և այլն նա Աստծո կողմից օրհնված մարդ է....
Պահեր կան որ մարդիկ մեղք են գործում ու դրանից հետո իրենց գործերը վատ են գնում,  ու դրանից ավելի են սկսում վատ բաներ անել....օրինակ եթե ուրիշ ճանապարհով ձեռք բերած փողեր ունեն, մի օր այնպիսի վատ բաների վրա են ծախսում.... ու դա նշանակում է որ նրանց սիրտը արդեն անՏեր է, Աստվա՛ծ իրենից հեռացել է....մինչև ինքը իր մեջ մեղքերի թողություն այսինքն սխալների ուղղում չանի
....  օրինակ հիմա ես ասենք թե քեզ վատ բաներ ասեմ ինձ նույն պահին ֆորումից կհանեն... մինչև ներողություն չխնդրեմ չեն թողի ներս....նույնն բանն ա համարյա:

Քո կյանքը կամ հոգին չի մատնվի երբեք կորստյան.... Իսկ երբ նեղն ես ըկնում խնդրի Աստծուն, ասա սրտանց, Տեր օգնի ինձ խնդրում եմ, հանի ինձ վատ վիճակից ու նա քեզ կլսի, որովհետև ամեն մեկի սրտի մեջ Աստված կա

Ու որ մարդիկ ասում են Աստված այս կերպարանք ունի, այս ձևի է դա աբսուրդ է, ամեն մի մարդ զգում է իր կապը Աստծո հետ յուրովի, դա ոչ ոք չի կարող նկարագրել, բայց ամեն մեկն ունի այդ, պետք է միայն հավատաս
Որ գնաս մի օր եկեղեցի այս հարցերդ տուր տերտերին ինքը ավելի լավ կպատասխանի բոլոր քո հարցերին:

----------


## Kheranyan

Նախ ասեմ որ չեմ ընդունում աղանդները ընդհանրապես, իմ կարծիքով դա որոշակիորեն նման է մի երևույթի, երբ ասենք երկրի կառավարման համակարգում լինեն մի քանի տեսակի իշխանություններ,օրինակ լինի մի քանի նախագահ, մի քանի վարչապետ… դրանից լավ բան իմ կարծիքով չի ստացվի: 
Լինենք մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ. աղանդները դրանք կրոնի տարբեր մեկնաբանություններն են, տարբեր ընկալումներ, և դա որոշ չափով օրինաչափ է, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր ոք յուրովի է հասկանում, ընկալում ցանկացած երևույթ: Մարդ ազատ է իր ընտրության մեջ, նա ինքն է ընտրում իր գաղափարակիցներին, և ինքն է ընտրում այն կրոնը, որի գաղափարները ըստ նրա ավելի մոտ են իրեն և մենք բարոյական իրավունք չունենք նրանց դատապարտելու: 
Այժմ ասեմ ինչու չեմ ընդունում աղանդները, համենայն դեպս մեր երկրում չեմ տեսել մի աղանդավորի (որոնց հետ, հավատացեք շատ շատ եմ շփվել) ով իր գաղափարներից ելնելով է դառել աղանդավոր կամ ընդունել այդ ուղություննը սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, ինձ հանդիպած բոլոր աղանդավորականները, և կարծում ինձ չհանդիպածների առնվազն 90%ը, եղել են կամքից և գաղափարից թույլ մարդիք (խնդրում եմ սա չընդունել որպես վիրավորանք կամ անձնական հակակրանք), որոնք ընդունել են աղանդը այնպես ինչպես որ տվյալ ուղության հիմադիրները ուզեցել են որ  նրանք ընդունեն: 
Հարց եմ տալիս Ձեզ (պատասխան չեմ ակնկալում), միթե՞ Ձեզ չեն փորձել համոզել ներգրավվելու իրենց շարքերը, դառնալ իրենց գաղափարակիցը, և այդյո՞ք դա ազդել է Ձեզ վրա, միթե ճիշտ եք համարում կրոնի (ինչպես իրենք այն անվանում) տարածումը *դռնեդուռ ընկած համոզելով*:

----------


## Amaru

> Ուսուցիչդ չի հասկանում ինչ ա ասում, որովհետև ինքը չի կարող երաշխիք տալ «Երկնքի դարպասների» մասին: Դու վաղը կգնաս դպրոց ու իրան մի հատ մեծ 2 կդնես 
> ու ես հարցդ, որ գրել ես կտաս նաև իրեն, տես ի՞նչ կպատասխանի:


Ցավոք ուսումնական տարին ավարտվել է  :Smile:  Ես լավ գիտեմ, թե ցանկացած հարցիս նա ինչպես կպատասխանի... Ոչ մի նոր բան չեմ լսելու, հաստատ:




> Որ գնաս մի օր եկեղեցի այս հարցերդ տուր տերտերին ինքը ավելի լավ կպատասխանի բոլոր քո հարցերին:


Եկեղեցի... Դա իմ համար պարզապես գեղեցիկ շինություն է, ոչ ավելին:




> Իսկ երբ նեղն ես ըկնում խնդրի Աստծուն, ասա սրտանց, Տեր օգնի ինձ խնդրում եմ, հանի ինձ վատ վիճակից ու նա քեզ կլսի, որովհետև ամեն մեկի սրտի մեջ Աստված կա


Սրտումս ոչինչ չկա: Նեղն ընկած ժամանակ իմ հույսը միայն ու միայն իմ վրա է: 
Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ այսքան գրել եք  :Smile: 

Չէ, եկեք իմ համոզմունքների վրա չկենտրոնանանք հիմա:




> համենայն դեպս մեր երկրում չեմ տեսել մի աղանդավորի (որոնց հետ, հավատացեք շատ շատ եմ շփվել) ով իր գաղափարներից ելնելով է դառել աղանդավոր կամ ընդունել այդ ուղություննը սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ


Ահա, մեկ էլ, ըստ իս՝ նրանց «առաջնորդները» իրենց քարոզածներին չեն հավատում... Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու է նման կարծիք կազմվել... Ինձ թվում է, որ նրանց համար կարևորը նոր անդամներ ներգրավելն է, օգուտ ունեն, հա՞:

----------


## Kheranyan

> Ահա, մեկ էլ, ըստ իս՝ նրանց «առաջնորդները» իրենց քարոզածներին չեն հավատում... Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու է նման կարծիք կազմվել... Ինձ թվում է, որ նրանց համար կարևորը նոր անդամներ ներգրավելն է, օգուտ ունեն, հա՞:


Ես չգիտեմ թե նարնց «առաջնորդները» ինչ են քարոզում, դա ինձ ամենևին չի հետաքրքրում,  ես ուղակի ասում եմ, որ ինձ հանդիպածները իրենց ուղեղով չէ որ դառձել են աղանդավոր, այլ ընդամենը ընկել են որոշ ազդեցության տակ, իսկ թե նարնց «առաջնորդների» իրական նպատակը որն է, ես հաստատ չգիտեմ:

----------


## wagamaffia

> Սրտումս ոչինչ չկա: Նեղն ընկած ժամանակ իմ հույսը միայն ու միայն իմ վրա է: 
> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ, որ այսքան գրել եք 
> 
> Չէ, եկեք իմ համոզմունքների վրա չկենտրոնանանք հիմա:


Ես քեզ ամենևին չեմ ուզում համոզել, քարոզել կամ հեղափոխել, դա իմ մաստագիտությունը չի  :Smile: .... Ես այսքան գրել էի քո հարցերին պատասխանելու ցանկությամբ :Wink: .... 
իմ պատասխաններից ոչ մի սխալմունք մի եզրակացրու խնդում եմ....

----------


## dvgray

> Այժմ ասեմ ինչու չեմ ընդունում աղանդները, համենայն դեպս մեր երկրում չեմ տեսել մի աղանդավորի (որոնց հետ, հավատացեք շատ շատ եմ շփվել) ով իր գաղափարներից ելնելով է դառել աղանդավոր կամ ընդունել այդ ուղություննը սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ, ինձ հանդիպած բոլոր աղանդավորականները, և կարծում ինձ չհանդիպածների առնվազն 90%ը, եղել են կամքից և գաղափարից թույլ մարդիք (խնդրում եմ սա չընդունել որպես վիրավորանք կամ անձնական հակակրանք), որոնք ընդունել են աղանդը այնպես ինչպես որ տվյալ ուղության հիմադիրները ուզեցել են որ  նրանք ընդունեն:


Չգիտեմ, թէ ինչ սանդղակով էս չափել ու հասկացել, թէ աղանդավորները ինչքան կամք ու գաղափար ունեն  :Cool: , սակայն մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք ունեցել են կարիք, որը բավարարվել է  :Wink: : 



> Հարց եմ տալիս Ձեզ (պատասխան չեմ ակնկալում), միթե՞ Ձեզ չեն փորձել համոզել ներգրավվելու իրենց շարքերը, դառնալ իրենց գաղափարակիցը, և այդյո՞ք դա ազդել է Ձեզ վրա, միթե ճիշտ եք համարում կրոնի (ինչպես իրենք այն անվանում) տարածումը *դռնեդուռ ընկած համոզելով*:


Ասում ես դռնեդուռ ընկա՞ծ  :Think: : Ճիշտ ասած ես շատ եմ երազում , որ  օրերից մի օր "դռնեդուռ" կընկնի  Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու սպասավորը: Կգա, կօրհնի օջախը, կհարցնի որպեսությունը, կբացատրի անհասկանալի հարցերը,  կհանգստացնի հոգու խռովքը... 
Ֆանտաստիկաի ոլորտից է, չէ՞  :Smile: :

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010)

----------


## Kheranyan

> Չգիտեմ, թէ ինչ սանդղակով էս չափել ու հասկացել, թէ աղանդավորները ինչքան կամք ու գաղափար ունեն , սակայն մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանք ունեցել են կարիք, որը բավարարվել է :


Հենց այն սանդղակով, որը նշեցիր դու, նրանք դառել են աղանդավոր կարիքից ելնելով, բայց ոչ հոգեկան բավարարվածության կամ գաղափարական համախոհության կարիքից ելնելով, այլ կենցաղային կամ սոցիալական կարիքները բավարարելու նպատակով, իսկ դրա համար, իմ կարծիքով, ամենևին կարիք չկա  փոխել հավատքը կամ ընդունել հավատքի այլ ուղղություն, կարիքը բավարարելու համար կան շատ ավելի լավ միջոցներ:




> Ասում ես դռնեդուռ ընկա՞ծ : Ճիշտ ասած ես շատ եմ երազում , որ  օրերից մի օր "դռնեդուռ" կընկնի  Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու սպասավորը: Կգա, կօրհնի օջախը, կհարցնի որպեսությունը, կբացատրի անհասկանալի հարցերը,  կհանգստացնի հոգու խռովքը... 
> Ֆանտաստիկաի ոլորտից է, չէ՞ :


Իրոք ֆանտաստիկա է: Եթե մարդ իր մեջ ունի հավատք,ապա նրան դռնեդուռ ընկած համոզել պետք չէ, իսկ եթե ունի որոշ անհասկանալի բաներ, որոնք որ կուզենար  բացատրեր Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու սպասավորը, ապա շատ հանգիստ կարող է դիմել նրանց, ես համոզված եմ, որ նրան չեն մերժի, կարիք ունեցողը ինքը պետք է դիմի օգնություն ստանալու համար, այլ ոչ թե պետք է նրան գան համոզեն որպեսզի օգնեն իրեն:
Հ.Գ  Իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած աղանդի բուն նպատակը ոչ թե մարդկանց հավատափոխելն է. այլ նրանք հետապնդում են մեկ այլ նպատակ…

----------


## dvgray

> այլ կենցաղային կամ սոցիալական կարիքները բավարարելու նպատակով, իսկ դրա համար, իմ կարծիքով, ամենևին կարիք չկա  փոխել հավատքը կամ ընդունել հավատքի այլ ուղղություն, կարիքը բավարարելու համար կան շատ ավելի լավ միջոցներ:


Հետո ի՞նչ: Արգելվա՞ծ է ունենալ կենսականորեն անհրաժեշտ կենցաղային կամ սոցիալական կարիքներ, ու փնտրել դրանց հոգալու համար անհրաժեշտ աղբյուրներ: Սակայն չեմ հասկանում միտում  :Think:  : Ինչու՞  է որպես ֆակտր դիտարկվում դիտարկվում "ուտելիքը": Դու համոզված ես, որ մարդը հոգեկան "ուտելիքի" կարիք չունի՞:




> Իրոք ֆանտաստիկա է: Եթե մարդ իր մեջ ունի հավատք,ապա նրան դռնեդուռ ընկած համոզել պետք չէ, իսկ եթե ունի որոշ անհասկանալի բաներ, որոնք որ կուզենար  բացատրեր Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու սպասավորը, ապա շատ հանգիստ կարող է դիմել նրանց, ես համոզված եմ, որ նրան չեն մերժի, կարիք ունեցողը ինքը պետք է դիմի օգնություն ստանալու համար, այլ ոչ թե պետք է նրան գան համոզեն որպեսզի օգնեն իրեն:


 Կարդա Քրիստոսի կյանքը և պատգամը, և տես, թէ ով ում մոտ պետք է գնա:



> Հ.Գ  Իմ կարծիքով ցանկացած աղանդի բուն նպատակը ոչ թե մարդկանց հավատափոխելն է. այլ նրանք հետապնդում են մեկ այլ նպատակ…


Լավ... Էտ դեպքում ո՞րն է Հայ Առաքելականի նպատակը 21 դարում :Cool: : Սահմանները աղանդների համար ամուր  փակել, ու հանգիստ Էջմիածին-Վատիկան-Արգենտինա-Էջմիածին օդանավով իրենց ճամփորդություննե՞րը կատարել:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես Արարատյան թեմի mail-ին նամակ եմ գրել և խնդրել, որ միանան մեր քննարկումներին: Չգիտեմ` կկապվեն մեզ հետ, թե ոչ, բայց իմ կարծիքով այստեղ նաև հոգևորականի կարծիք է պետք, որովհետև բոլորի ասածի մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա: Դե տեսնենք` մեր եկեղեցին հետաքրքրված է արդյոք նրանում, թե մեր երիտասարդությունը  ինչ է մտածում մեր հավատքի, կրոնի.....մասին:

----------


## Array

> Ահա, մեկ էլ, ըստ իս՝ նրանց «առաջնորդները» իրենց քարոզածներին չեն հավատում... Չգիտեմ՝ ինչու է նման կարծիք կազմվել... Ինձ թվում է, որ նրանց համար կարևորը նոր անդամներ ներգրավելն է, օգուտ ունեն, հա՞:


Նրանց առաջնորդները բնավ էլ կարիք չունեն իրենց քարոզներին հավատալու:Կարևորն էն ա,որ իրենց նպատակներին հասնում են հլը որ

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ես Արարատյան թեմի mail-ին նամակ եմ գրել և խնդրել, որ միանան մեր քննարկումներին: Չգիտեմ` կկապվեն մեզ հետ, թե ոչ, բայց իմ կարծիքով այստեղ նաև հոգևորականի կարծիք է պետք, որովհետև բոլորի ասածի մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա: Դե տեսնենք` մեր եկեղեցին հետաքրքրված է արդյոք նրանում, թե մեր երիտասարդությունը ինչ է մտածում մեր հավատքի, կրոնի.....մասին:


Լավ միտք էր, ապրես

----------


## Հայ Քրիստոնյա

> Անձամբ ես մեկ անգամ եղել եմ այդ հավաքներից մեկին: Չգիտեմ թե ինչ աղանդի ներկայացուցիչներ էին: Կարող եմ ասել, որ նրանց հավաքը նման էր հեռուստացույցով հաճախ ցուցադրվող կաթոլիկ եկեղեցում տեղի ունեցող հավաքներին: Այսինքն քարոզից հետո երգում էին (իրենց պաշտելի Աստծուն նվիրված երգեր) ու ուրախանում: 
> Դրանից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել, որ եթե մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին կարողանար քարոզչության մեջ փոքր ինչ հետաքրքրություն մտցնել, ապա առաքելական եկեղեցու քրիստոնյաները կշատանային:


Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Ես Արարատյան թեմի mail-ին նամակ եմ գրել և խնդրել, որ միանան մեր քննարկումներին: Չգիտեմ` կկապվեն մեզ հետ, թե ոչ, բայց իմ կարծիքով այստեղ նաև հոգևորականի կարծիք է պետք, որովհետև բոլորի ասածի մեջ էլ ճշմարտություն կա: Դե տեսնենք` մեր եկեղեցին հետաքրքրված է արդյոք նրանում, թե մեր երիտասարդությունը  ինչ է մտածում մեր հավատքի, կրոնի.....մասին:


Առաջին հերթին ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ  աղանդների հարցում եթե իհարկե նրանք աղանդ են, երկրորդ՝ արդյոք դու լավ ես ճանաչում որն է աղանդ որը ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա? դա է հարցը:
Մենքա հայերս սկսած Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ուզում ենք բոլոր նրանց ովքեր որ չեն հաճախում Առաքելական Եկեղեցի համարել աղանդավորներ բայց դա շատ կոպիտ սխալ է քանի որ ես լավ խիտեմ ովքեր են աղանդավոր ովքեր ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաներ և դրա համար ես չեմ իմ խելքի մտածածով դատում, քանզի Աստվածաշունչը ասում է ինչպես վոր դատես այնպես կդատվես: Այնպես վոր սիրելի հայրենակից խնդրում եմ սկզբից կարդա Աստվածաշունչը հետո ասա ովեր են աղանդ ովքեր Ճշամարիտ: Թող Աստված ողորմություն անի քեզ և քո նաման բոլորին որպիսզի հասկանան որ ճշմարիտը ոչ թե աղանդներն են, ոչ թե առաքելական եկեղեցին և ոչ թե այլ կրոններ, աել միակ ճշմարիտը Ասվածաշունչն է և եթե դու հնազանդվում ես այդ գրքի բոլոր խոսքերին և պահու այն քո սրտում ուրեմն դու ԱՂԱՆԴ ՉԵՍ:
 Սիրով Հայ Քրիստոնյա և Քրիստոսին հետևող, ԱՄԵՆ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առաջին հերթին ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ  աղանդների հարցում եթե իհարկե նրանք աղանդ են, երկրորդ՝ արդյոք դու լավ ես ճանաչում որն է աղանդ որը ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա? դա է հարցը:
> Սիրով Հայ Քրիստոնյա և Քրիստոսին հետևող, ԱՄԵՆ


Ես չեմ ասում, որ եկեղեցի չգնացողը աղանդավոր է /դուք ինձ ճիշտ չեք հասկացել/, ես էլ կարողա տարին մեկ անգամ գնամ եկեղեցի /հիմնական պատճառը ժամանակի սղությունն է/, բայց չեմ փորձի Քրիստոսի խոսքերը այլ կերպ մեկնաբանել, մարդկանց իմ շուրջը համախմբել ու գլուխները հիմար մտքերով լցնել: Իսկ դուք ավելի մանրամասն չեք ասի, թե ինչ ասել է ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա?
Ըստ իս ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյա լինելու համար պարտադիր չէ որպես օրենք ընդունել Քրիստոսի բոլոր ասածները: Դրանք շատ լավ խորհուրդներ են, որոնց կատարման դեպքում քո խիղճը մաքուր կլինի, բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ մենք ապրում ենք շատ բարդ ժամանակներում ու հաճախ ստիպված ենք լինում ուրիշին տրորել, որ մեր համար լավ պայմաններ ստեղծվեն :Think:  Մի խոսքով ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է ձեր կարծիքը: Ի դեպ, դուք հոգևորական եք? Ուղղակի գրվածքից այդպես կարծեցի, կներեք, եթե սխալվում եմ

----------


## VisTolog

Հնարավոր է, որ պառակտում է երկիրը, բայց հո չեն թողնի ու փախնի այստեղից: :LOL: Իսկ աղանդը  /նայած թե ինչ աղանդ/ պետք չի համարել  խղճի, մտքի ազատություն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> սկ աղանդը /նայած թե ինչ աղանդ/ պետք չի համարել խղճի, մտքի ազատություն:


բա ինչ համարենք?
դավանանքի ազատություն հենց ետա, մարդ ինչ ուզի կարա դավանի, դաժե սատանային :Shok:

----------


## Msheci

Սկսենք սկզբից։
Դեռ հին քրմերը հասկացել էին, որ մարդուն միակ հնազանդեցնելու ամենից ռացիոնալ և միակ ձևը, մարդու ուղեղին տիրելն է։ Որի մասին հասկացել էին նաև հրեաները և հենց դրա համար նրանք *խայտառակ ձևով վտարվեցին* Եգիպտոսից։ Բայց ունենալով ճկուն միտք, ստեղծեցին միաստված կրոն քրիստոնեությունը և հետագայում մուսուլմանությունը։ Ինչի՞ համար։ Որպիսի տիրեն ամբողջ աշխարհին։ Եվ հենց էրպես էլ կա հիմա, նրանք են հսկում աշխարհը։ Բայց և մեր, մարդկանց ուղեղը պարապ չթողնելու համար ֆինանսավորում և քարողում են բազմաթիվ աղանդներ։ Ինչ՞ նպատակ, առանց այն էլ տիրել են աշխարհին և իրենց կամքն են թելադրում ամեն պահի։ 
Նպատակը։ Եթե մի ազգ հնարում է մի ծրագիր և դարեդար համառ կատարում իր ծրագիրը, ապա ունի նպատակ։ Իսկ հիմա նպատակի վերջն է։ 
Ես չէի գրի այս մասին, եթե հրատապ չլիներ հարցը։
Նրանք իրենց բազաներից մեկի ԱՄՆ-ի օգնությամբ պառակտեցին և ստրկացրեցին Իրաքին։ Հարցը Սադամը, կամ նավթը չէր։ Հիմա էլ Իրան։ Ինչու՞ Իրան, քանի որ Իրանը և Իրաքը Իզրաելին մոտ գտնվող ամենից հզոր երկրներն էն։ Ինչպես, իբր այդ սրիկան, Նոսրադամուսը հասկացել էր և կրկնում էր գլխավոր դերասանի Քրիստոսի ասածները, գալու է վերջը աշխարհի։ Չի գալու, ինչպես գրում են, էնպես էլ անում են։ 
Երորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը սկսվելու է ատոմային հարձակումով և վերանալու են համարյա բոլոր երկրները, բացի իրենցից և Աֆրիկայից։ Եթե ատոմային վարաքը մոտենա իրենց կտեղափոխվեն Աֆրիկա և մի հիսուն տարի հետո ամբողջ աշխարհը իրենցը կլինի առանց բոլոր ազգերի։ Ահա այդ աղանդավորական, կրոնական բոլոր հորինվածքների հեղինակների նպատակը։

Իսկ ինչին՞ են սպասում։ Սպասում են մի տեխնոլոգիայի, ատոմի օգնությամբ միկրոսխեմային։ Եթե որևէ մի երկիր, որոնք զբաղվում են, Ռուսաստան, ԱՄՆ, Ճապոնիա4 Իզրաել, Ֆրանսիա, Անգլիա ստանան այդ միկրոսխեման, ապա դրանով վերջ կդրվի գիտության առաջընդացին և ունենալով աշխարհի բոլոր տեխնոլոգիաները, արդեն մենք իրենց պետք չենք լինի։
Խնդրում եմ լավ ուսումնասիրեք այդ ազգի մասին և հետո բորբոքվեք։ 
Բոլոր աղանդները իրենց հորինածն է, լավ գիտեն սրտկացման միակ և կատարյալ ձևը։ Համոզված լինելով, որ հավատում ենք իրենց ցանկացած ստին և դրա զոհն ենք ինքնակամ։
*ԲԺՏԱՄ*

----------


## Sirop

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
>  Թող Աստված ողորմություն անի քեզ և քո նաման բոլորին որպիսզի հասկանան որ ճշմարիտը ոչ թե աղանդներն են, ոչ թե առաքելական եկեղեցին և ոչ թե այլ կրոններ, աել միակ ճշմարիտը Ասվածաշունչն է և եթե դու հնազանդվում ես այդ գրքի բոլոր խոսքերին և պահու այն քո սրտում ուրեմն դու ԱՂԱՆԴ ՉԵՍ:
>  Սիրով Հայ Քրիստոնյա և Քրիստոսին հետևող, ԱՄԵՆ


շատ հետաքրք ու ծիծաղելի է ստացվում այսինքնն էկեք լինենք (ճշմարիտ) քրիստոնյա հետելով (հնազանդվելով) գրքին
մյուս կողմից էլ նայելով թե ինչ է կատարվում հասկանում եմ որ կրոնով հետաքրքրվող մարդկությոն մեծամասնությունը տենց էլ անում են

----------


## NoemI

Աղանդը դա այն է, որը չի ընդունում  Սուրբ Երրորդությանը. Հայաստանում գիտեմ երկու աղանդ 1.Եհովայի վկաներ 2.մորմոններ: Նրանց դեպքում այո, երկիրը պառակտող հանգամանք է:

----------

Freeman (27.07.2010)

----------


## Մանե

Մինչ մենք ստեղ խոսում ենք,էս երկրում աղանդավորական «եկեղեցիներ» են սարքում :Bad: 
Մի կողմից ամենուրեք քարոզում են «Դեմ աղանդներին»,մի կողմից էլ մեղմ ասած աղանդավորներին տաքացնում են :Bad: 
Միթե իրավունք չունեն տարածք չտրամադրել ու արգելել նրանց ամեն տեսակ գործողություն :Xeloq:  Բանգլադեշում մի հատ սարքել են,ամեն անգամ կողքով անցնելուց մոտս ահավոր նողկանք ա առաջանում :Bad: 
Հիմնական մասսան 17-22 տարեկան աղջիկներ ու տղաներ են ու էնքան լիքը,որ ամեն անգամ էդ փողոցը փակ ա :Bad:  Տենաս սենց ուր ենք հասնելու :Think:  :Sad:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Դատարկ ու անտեր կարասի մեջ,ով առաջինը ԱԿՌՈՇԿԱ լցրեց,նա էլ էդ կարասի տերն է: Մենք ազգովի (Հայ Առաքելականն ու Հայ Մտավորականությունն էլ մեզանից մի քիչ հեռու) կանգնել կողքից նայում ենք, թե ուրիշները ոնց են մեր կարասի մեջ միզում…
ափսոսում ենք, լացներս գալիս ա( ախր հին՝անտիկվառնի կարաս ա), բայց կարծես թե ասելու բան չունենք,կամ ասելու ձև չունենք… թե՞ ունենք: Հը ժող՞

----------


## սիսար

> Ըստ իս՝ աղանդները ստեղծված են այն նույն «Բաժանիր եվ Տիրիր» սկզբունքով, այն նույն «մարդկանց» կողմից:


հեթանոս   եղբայր,   իրավացի   ես,  քո   անձնական  փորձից   այն   զգում  ես   սեփական   կաշվի   վրա:   Այո...  գայլերը՛   մոլորված   գառնուկին,  կտրելով   իր   հոտից,  այնուհետեւ    հոշոտում   են   նրան:

----------


## Monk

> Աղանդը դա այն է, որը չի ընդունում  Սուրբ Երրորդությանը. Հայաստանում գիտեմ երկու աղանդ 1.Եհովայի վկաներ 2.մորմոններ: Նրանց դեպքում այո, երկիրը պառակտող հանգամանք է:


Աղանդը մի քիչ ավելի լայն հասկացություն է: Կան աղանդներ, որ ընդունում են Սուրբ Երրորդությունը: Մյուս կողմից էլ Սուրբ Երրորդությունը չընդունելը դեռ չափանիշ չէ աղանդ լինելու, քանի որ համաշխարհային մյուս կրոնները նույնպես չեն ընդունում Սուրբ Երրորդությունը, բայց նրանց աղանդների մեջ չենք դասակարգում: 
Ձեր նշածները ժամանակակից տոտալիտար աղանդների առաջամարտիկներն են:  :Smile:

----------


## Egern.net

գիտեք, ես ինձ միշտ համարել եմ ազատությունների կողմնակից, բոլոր դրսևորումներով: Բայց երբ սկսեցի մտածել կոնկրետ աղանդների մասին, տեսնելով աղանդավորների շարժումները, գործողությունները, եկա այն եզրակացության որ Հայաստանին *դավանանքի ազատություն պետք չէ*:

Իմ կարծիքով, ազատությունները (ասենք` խոսքի, կարծիք ունենալու) տրվում են ժողովրդին այն նպատակով, որպեսզի օգնեն հասարակության զարգացմանը, նպաստեն երկրի ամրապնդմանը: Բայց կրոնի ազատությունը այսօր Հայաստանում ծառայում է միայն մեկ նպատակի` արտասահմանյան _փողավոր_ «կրոնական» կազմակերպությունները *քայքայում են* հայ ժողովրդին:

Բայց պետական մակարդակով մերժել աղանդներին այսօր ռեալ չէ, քանի որ մենք մեզ «հռչակել ենք» ազատ, դեմոկրատական, եվրոպական ստանդարտներով երկիր, ինչպես մեզնից «պահանջում են» առաջադեմ երկրները: Իսկ ինչպես հայտնի է, այդ «առաջադեմները» թույլ չեն տալիս շեղվել հռչակված գաղափարներից, եթե դա *չի* բխում իրենց շահերից: Իսկ որ նրանց շահերից բխում է ունենալ մշակութային արժեք *չ*ներկայացնող և պառակտված հայ ժողովուրդ, դա ինձ մոտ կասկած չի հարուցում (վերցրեք միայն Մատենադարանի օրինակը):

Ուղղակի մենք մեր մեջ պիտի *մերժենք աղանդավորությունը*: Եթե քո գործողությունները ուղղված են երկրիդ ամրապանդմանն ու առաջընթացին, ապա կարող ես և չլինել Քրիստոնյա կամ հաճախել եկեղեցի: Բայց եթե աղանդավոր ես, ապա դու այնքան վնաս ես տալիս քո Հայաստանին, որ քո ոչ մի գործողություն չի կարող դա փոխհատուցել: Այսպես, ես ինձ համար սահմանել եմ` *յուրաքանչյուր աղանդավոր քայքայում է Հայաստանը*:

----------


## Smergh

Ես, ինձ չեմ կարող համարել իսկական, հավատացյալ քրիստոնիա,  սակայն հարգում ու գնահատում եմ Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցուն, որպես ազգապահպանության ամենաազդեցիկ ամենագործնական հաստատություն:
Ամենևին չեմ ուսումնասիրել այն այսպես կոչված աղանդների ուսմունքն ու վարդապետություները, որոնք մեր "ժողովրդավար" իշխանությունների ու նույնքան "ժողովրդավարական" սահմանադրության շնորհիվ ազատորեն ներխուժել են մեր հանրապետություն ու քարուքանդ են անում մոլորված և թուլակամ մարդկանց հոգեկան աշխարհը, նրանց կտրում ազգային արմատներից ու հասարակությունից:
 Եհովայի վկա կոչվող հայ տանտիկինը հրաժարվում է ամանօրյա պատրաստություններ տեսնելուց, իր տուն եկած հարազատների հետ բաժակ բարձրացնելուց, ամանօրին ոչ մեկի տուն չի գնում և ոչ մեկին չի շնորհավորում: Խոսքը գնում է մի կնոջ մասին, որը ժամանակին իր բացառիկ հյուրասիրությամբ ու հյուրընկալությամբ շատ ամուսինների նախանձն էր շարժում: Ի՞նչ ասել սրան, ի՞նչ անուն տալ: Կար մարդը, ընտանիքի հոգատար մայրը, հարազատների ու մտերիմների սիրելին, հասարակության կողմից հարգված անձնավորությունը, որն հիմա անտարբեր է նույնիսկ իր հարազատ զավակների նկատմամբ, էլ չէմ ասում մյուսների մասին: 
Ես գտնում եմ, որ մեզ նման փոքր թվաքանակով ժողովրդին ավելի հեշտ ոչնչացնելու միջոց դեռևս ոչ մեկը չի գտել, ինչպիսին "Աղադավորական ուսմունքներ հորինող միջազգային այն կենտրոնները", որոնցից ծնվում ֆինանսավորվում ու քաղծկեղային ուռուցքի նման ազգային օրգանիզմում տարածվում են այդ աղանդները:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ  ազգային արժեքները մենք պետք է գերագնահատենք մյուս բոլոր արժեքնրից ու համապատասխան քայլերի դիմենք: Անթույլատրելի է, որ մենք այսօր "ժողովրդավարական" խաղեր ենք խաղում եվրոպաներին ու ամերիկաներին հաճոյանալու համար` փոխարենը աստիճանաբար կորցնում ամեն ինչ: Իսկ մենք ժողովրդավար երևալու այնպիսի մեծ հնարավորություններն, ինչպիսիք արդար, թափանցիկ ընտրություններն են ձեռքից բաց ենք թողնում` փոխարենը թույլատրում ազգի հոգևոր եղեռն: 
Ժամանակն է ուշքի գալու և փրկելու մեր ազգն ու պետությունը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> գիտեք, ես ինձ միշտ համարել եմ ազատությունների կողմնակից, բոլոր դրսևորումներով: Բայց երբ սկսեցի մտածել կոնկրետ աղանդների մասին, տեսնելով աղանդավորների շարժումները, գործողությունները, եկա այն եզրակացության որ Հայաստանին *դավանանքի ազատություն պետք չէ*:





> Ժամանակն է ուշքի գալու և փրկելու մեր ազգն ու պետությունը...


Հենց սա էլ նկատի ունենալով ես բացեցի այս թեման:




> Բայց պետական մակարդակով մերժել աղանդներին այսօր ռեալ չէ,


Բոլորս ասում ենք սխալ է, բայց ձեռքներս ծալած նստած ենք, ինչ անենք? :Sad:  Կարող ենք դպրոցականներով, ուսանողներով ու բոլոր շահագրգիռ կողմերով մի այնիպիսի միջոցառում իրականացնել, որով արմատախիլ անենք այս խմբերը?

----------


## Hrayr

Ժողովուրդ ջան ես ուրիշ առաջարկ ունեմ: 

Մի քիչ վերևից սկսեմ:
Այսօր ասում են ազատություն է և ինչ ուզում անում են: Լավ: Հիմա ուշադրության կենտրոնում աղանդավորական շարժումն է (ղարաբաղյան շարժում և այլն), սակայն որպեսզի ճիշտ լուծում տանք այս հարցին պետք է հասկանալ ինչ է սա, ինչ դրական և բացասական կողմեր ունի այն: 
Մեջբերման կարգով ասեմ, որ մեր մեջ տարածվում է արևմտյան ստորաքարշ քաղաքակրթությունը, իսկ մենք ձեր ասածի նման փոխանակ դեմն առնենք ինքներս ենք հանդիսանում դրա տարածողները:
Ես ինքս հայաստանյաց եկեղեցու հեևորդ չեմ, սակայն նախանձով եմ նայում մեր պապերի ունեցած հավատքին: 
Ես էլ հավատացյալ լինելով (ինձ աղանդավոր չեմ համարում) դեմ եմ աղանդավորական ցանկացած շարժման և պատրաստ եմ միջոցներ ձեռնարկել դրանց կանխման ուղղությամբ, չնայած ներքին համոզմունք ունեմ որ հնարավոր չէ դրանց դեմն առնել և որ քիչ հետո դրանք կփոշիանան: 
Առաջարկում եմ նոր թեմա բացել <<Ինչ է աղանդը, դրա հեևանքները և ինչպես պայքարել աղանդի դեմ>> թեմայով և հետագա քննարկումը շարունակել նոր թեմայում: 
Ես ինքս կբացեմ այդ թեման:

----------


## Hrayr

Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին բոլոր նրանց ովքեր չեն հանդիսանում իրենց հետևորդը համարում է աղանդավոր: Սա անընդունելի է:
Փաստորեն այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհը մենք ևս աղանդավոր ենք:
Դա այդպես չէ:

Աղանդը դա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական վարդապետությունից շեղումն է, որի մասին Պողոս առաքյալն ասեց. եթե երկնքից հրեշտակ ինջնի և այս ավետարանից դուրս ավետարան քարոզի նզովյալ լինի: Ասեց նաև. եթե մենք էլ քարոզելու լինեք այս ավետարանից դուրս մտիկ չանեք:
Աղանդը նորություն չէ, չնայած շատերիս համար անհայտ է տակավին:
Դեռ առաքեալների ժամանակ կար այդ նողկալի շարժումը, այն է խեղաթյուրել ճշմարիտ, միակ ու ակնկրկնելի ավետարանը:
*Ժողովուրդ ջան եթե ավետարանը չեք ընդունում այս թեման ձեզ չի վերաբերվում, խնդրում եմ մի չարչարվեք:*Հիմա հարցը տեղափոխվում է ուրիշ հարթություն:
Պայքարել ավետարանը խեղաթյուրողների դեմ:
Լավ երկար ծանրացա այս հարցի վրա: մնասցած երկուսը արագ կասեմ հետո կքննարկենք:
Աղանդը վնասում քանդում է մեր հավատքը, իսկ նա ով հավատք չունի Աստծո վրա նրան ինչ թե ում կհավատա, արդեն էական չէ:
Եվ վերջապես աղանդի դեմ պայքարելու համար պետք է ավետարանը լավ իմանալ:
Պողոսն ասեց այդպիսիներին մտիկ մի արեք և տուներնիդ մի ընդունեք, նույնիս մի տեղ ասեց բարեվ մի տաք:
*Դե ակտիվ քննարկում եմ մաղթում, միայն խնդրում եմ էմոցիաները չխառնենք գրառումներին:*

----------

razmik21 (11.02.2010)

----------


## Anchi

> Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին բոլոր նրանց ովքեր չեն հանդիսանում իրենց հետևորդը համարում է աղանդավոր: Սա անընդունելի է:
> Փաստորեն այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհը մենք ևս աղանդավոր ենք:
> Դա այդպես չէ:


Սխալվում ես: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին աղանդավոր չի համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չեն: Ավելին՝ նա ընդունում է քրիստոնյա բոլոր եկեղեցիների հետևորդներին ու մկրտությունը:

----------

Freeman (21.06.2010)

----------


## Vishapakah

*Բայց աղանդների մասին թեմա կա,* իսկ ինչ որ մեկի հավատքի դեմ պայքարելը, ես դիտարկում եմ որպես ագրեսիա: :Xeloq:  Օսմանյան Կայսրությունում էլ, քրիստոնեության դեմ էին պայքարում, իսկ հիմա քրիստոնեական երկրում աղանդների դեմ:

----------

Manya (03.05.2009), Արիացի (24.02.2009)

----------


## Smergh

> *Բայց աղանդների մասին թեմա կա,* իսկ ինչ որ մեկի հավատքի դեմ պայքարելը, ես դիտարկում եմ որպես ագրեսիա: Օսմանյան Կայսրությունում էլ, քրիստոնեության դեմ էին պայքարում, իսկ հիմա քրիստոնեական երկրում աղանդների դեմ:


Քրիստոս ծնավ և հայտնեցավ, Ձեզ և մեզ սուրբ Ավետիս, օրհնյալ է հայտնությունը Քրիստոսի:

Հարգարժան Vishapakah, Ձեր համեմատությունը միանգամայն անտեղի է, քանզի Օսմանյան կայսրությունում պայքարը գնում էր քրիստոնեական հավատքի դեմ, իսկ աղանդները հավատք չեն, այլ այսպես կոչված "ուսմունք":
Հարյուրավոր տարիներ մասոնականությունն ու սիոնիզմը հրահրել ու հրահրում են առճակատումներ քրիստոնյաների ու մուսուլմանների միջև` նպատակը մեկն է` հասնել հոգիների համաշխարհային տիրակալության: Քաղաքակրթության կտրուկ զարգացման հետևանքով այդպիսի առճակատումների հնարավորություններն ավելի նվազեցին և անհրաժեշտություն առաջացավ հրահրել "ներհավատկային" խմորումներ ու առճակատումներ, այդպես սկիզբ առան աղանդավորականությունը քրիստոնեությունը քայքայելու և որպես կրոն մարդկանց մեջից վերացնելու, իսկ արմատական ությունն ու այլք իսլամը պառակտելու: Իրաքի պատերազմը դրա վառ ապացույցն է: Բալկաններում  հրահրված ազգամիջյան բախումները,որը հետագայում վեր ածվեց պատերազմի և  որի արդյունքում մաս-մաս արվեց սոցիալիստական ճամբարի ամենազարգացած երկիրը` Հարավսլավիան, միջազգային հենց նույն կենտրոնների կողմից էր հրահրված, որոնք էլ ֆինանսավորում ու աղանդային դեսանտներ են իջեցնում, հատկապես լույլ զարգացած երկրներում: Հիմա էլ համաշխարհային հանրությանը նախապատրաստում են Իրանի ու Սիրիայի դեմ պատերազմին:
Գոյություն ունեն հատուկ կենտրոններ, որտեղ հայտնի գիտնականներ, հոգեբաններ, սոցիոլոգներ և այլ մասնագետներ` տարիներով մշակում և միևնույն կրոնի քայքայման համար նախատեսվող տարբեր ուղղությունների  "տեսություններ" հրատակում  ամենաթանկարժեք հրատարակչական տեխնիկայուվ ու տարածում ամբողջ աշխարհում: 
Մի խոսքով աղանդները ոչ թե հավատք են, այլ արեստածին "ուսմունք" մարդկանց ոչխարի հոտի նման հլու հնազանդ դարձնելու և կառավարելու նպատակով:
 Դրանց վերջը պետք է տրվի, և ինչքան շուտ դա արվիմ այնքան ավելի քիչ կորուստներ կունենանք:

----------


## Hrayr

> Սխալվում ես: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին աղանդավոր չի համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չեն: Ավելին՝ նա ընդունում է քրիստոնյա բոլոր եկեղեցիների հետևորդներին ու մկրտությունը:


Ինձ շատ զարմացրեց այդ փաստը, իսկ որտեղից ես դա վերցրել և ինչէ աղանդը առաքելական եկեղեցու համար?:

----------


## Undina

Ըստ սահամանդրության և առհասարակ մարդկային բոլոր բարոյական նորմերով (ես դեռ չեմ խոսում միջազգային կազմակերպությունների, դե բնականաբար ՄԱկի ւ նմանատիպ կազմեկերպությունների մասին) ցանկացած մարդ իրավունք ունի ընտրելւ իր կրոնը, դավանանքը և ազատ ու անվախ այդ կրոնին կամ ուսմունքին հետևելու իրավունք. Ոչ ոքին իրավունք տրված չի բռնանլ դիմացինին իրավունքների վրա:
Ես կարծում եմ, որ ո՛չ ես, ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ նա և ո՛չ էլ որևէ  մեկը իրավունք  չունի սահամանափակելու դիմացինի իրավունքները, մանավանդ կրոնական: 
Էսօր ցանկացած այլ կրոն Հայաստանում դիտվումա որպես աղանդ: Բայց ինչի՞.............Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել. 
ուղակի նույն կերպ մոռանալ պետք չի, որ դւ քո կրոնով, ինքը իրա.....

----------


## Hrayr

> Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին բոլոր նրանց ովքեր չեն հանդիսանում իրենց հետևորդը համարում է աղանդավոր: Սա անընդունելի է:
> Փաստորեն այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհը մենք ևս աղանդավոր ենք:
> Դա այդպես չէ:
> 
> Սխալվում ես: Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին աղանդավոր չի համարում բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդ չեն: Ավելին՝ նա ընդունում է քրիստոնյա բոլոր եկեղեցիների հետևորդներին ու մկրտությունը:





> Ըստ սահամանդրության և առհասարակ մարդկային բոլոր բարոյական նորմերով (ես դեռ չեմ խոսում միջազգային կազմակերպությունների, դե բնականաբար ՄԱկի ւ նմանատիպ կազմեկերպությունների մասին) ցանկացած մարդ իրավունք ունի ընտրելւ իր կրոնը, դավանանքը և ազատ ու անվախ այդ կրոնին կամ ուսմունքին հետևելու իրավունք. Ոչ ոքին իրավունք տրված չի բռնանլ դիմացինին իրավունքների վրա:
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ ո՛չ ես, ո՛չ դու, ո՛չ նա և ո՛չ էլ որևէ  մեկը իրավունք  չունի սահամանափակելու դիմացինի իրավունքները, մանավանդ կրոնական: 
> Էսօր ցանկացած այլ կրոն Հայաստանում դիտվումա որպես աղանդ: Բայց ինչի՞.............Չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել. 
> ուղակի նույն կերպ մոռանալ պետք չի, որ դւ քո կրոնով, ինքը իրա.....


Ճիշտ ես նկատել, թերևս մեր մոտ ինչպես նաև խորհրդային միության գրեթե բոլոր երկրներում այդ ազատության մասին անիմաստ է անգամ երազել, իմ կարծիքով մենք դրան չենք էլ հասնի:
Ինչ վերաբերվում է թե մեր ինչ գործն է, ես չեմ փորձում բռնանալ ինչ-որ մեկի ընտրության վրա, Աստված մարդուն ազատ ընտրելու հնարավորությամբ է ստեղծել, սակայն հավաստում եմ որ կան շատ մարդիկ ովքեր գիտություն չունենալու պատճառով ընկնում են մեղմ ասած թակարդը:
Այս թեման հենց դրա համար էլ բացել եմ, որպեսի կարողանանք բացահայտել իրականությունը: 
*Շնորհակալ եմ ակտիվ քննարկումների համար*:

----------


## Tig

> Քրիստոս ծնավ և հայտնեցավ, Ձեզ և մեզ սուրբ Ավետիս, օրհնյալ է հայտնությունը Քրիստոսի:
> 
> Հարգարժան Vishapakah, Ձեր համեմատությունը միանգամայն անտեղի է, քանզի Օսմանյան կայսրությունում պայքարը գնում էր քրիստոնեական հավատքի դեմ, իսկ աղանդները հավատք չեն, այլ այսպես կոչված "ուսմունք":
> Հարյուրավոր տարիներ մասոնականությունն ու սիոնիզմը հրահրել ու հրահրում են առճակատումներ քրիստոնյաների ու մուսուլմանների միջև` նպատակը մեկն է` հասնել հոգիների համաշխարհային տիրակալության: Քաղաքակրթության կտրուկ զարգացման հետևանքով այդպիսի առճակատումների հնարավորություններն ավելի նվազեցին և անհրաժեշտություն առաջացավ հրահրել "ներհավատկային" խմորումներ ու առճակատումներ, այդպես սկիզբ առան աղանդավորականությունը քրիստոնեությունը քայքայելու և որպես կրոն մարդկանց մեջից վերացնելու, իսկ արմատական ությունն ու այլք իսլամը պառակտելու: Իրաքի պատերազմը դրա վառ ապացույցն է: Բալկաններում  հրահրված ազգամիջյան բախումները,որը հետագայում վեր ածվեց պատերազմի և  որի արդյունքում մաս-մաս արվեց սոցիալիստական ճամբարի ամենազարգացած երկիրը` Հարավսլավիան, միջազգային հենց նույն կենտրոնների կողմից էր հրահրված, որոնք էլ ֆինանսավորում ու աղանդային դեսանտներ են իջեցնում, հատկապես լույլ զարգացած երկրներում: Հիմա էլ համաշխարհային հանրությանը նախապատրաստում են Իրանի ու Սիրիայի դեմ պատերազմին:
> Գոյություն ունեն հատուկ կենտրոններ, որտեղ հայտնի գիտնականներ, հոգեբաններ, սոցիոլոգներ և այլ մասնագետներ` տարիներով մշակում և միևնույն կրոնի քայքայման համար նախատեսվող տարբեր ուղղությունների  "տեսություններ" հրատակում  ամենաթանկարժեք հրատարակչական տեխնիկայուվ ու տարածում ամբողջ աշխարհում: 
> Մի խոսքով աղանդները ոչ թե հավատք են, այլ արեստածին "ուսմունք" մարդկանց ոչխարի հոտի նման հլու հնազանդ դարձնելու և կառավարելու նպատակով:
>  Դրանց վերջը պետք է տրվի, և ինչքան շուտ դա արվիմ այնքան ավելի քիչ կորուստներ կունենանք:


Միանգամայն իրավացի ես: Ճիշտ է ես ընդունում եմ նաև այլ կրոնների գոյության անհրաժեշտությունը, բայց իրոք այսօր աղանդները քայքայում են մեր հասարակությունը:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Քրիստոս ծնավ և հայտնեցավ, Ձեզ և մեզ սուրբ Ավետիս, օրհնյալ է հայտնությունը Քրիստոսի:


Ծնվեց հրեաների թագավորը, որպեսզի կառավարի աշխարհը:




> Հարգարժան Vishapakah, Ձեր համեմատությունը միանգամայն անտեղի է, քանզի Օսմանյան կայսրությունում պայքարը գնում էր քրիստոնեական հավատքի դեմ, իսկ աղանդները հավատք չեն, այլ այսպես կոչված "ուսմունք":


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ էլ ես կասեմ, որ իր ժամանակով էլ քրիստոնեությունն էր աղանդ, բայց դա ճիշտ չի լինի, որովհետև բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ բոլոր մեծ կրոններն էլ, նախկինում ընդամենը աղանդներ էին:




> Հարյուրավոր տարիներ մասոնականությունն ու սիոնիզմը հրահրել ու հրահրում են առճակատումներ քրիստոնյաների ու մուսուլմանների միջև` նպատակը մեկն է` հասնել հոգիների համաշխարհային տիրակալության:


Իսկ մինչև այդ երկու կրոնների ի հայտ գալը, հրեաների ընտրյալ ազգ լինելու ժամանակաշրջանն էր, որոնց աշխարհակալության հետևանքով ի հայտ եկան այդ երկու մեծ կրոնները և հիմա նույն հրեաները (մասոններ, սիոնիստներ) ցանկանում են իրենց ստեղծածից ազատվել: Այսինքն այս անգամ աստված ստեղծեց և տեսավ որ բարի չէ, այսինքն հրեաները ստեղծեցին և տեսան այն չէ, ինչ սպասում էին:




> Քաղաքակրթության կտրուկ զարգացման հետևանքով այդպիսի առճակատումների հնարավորություններն ավելի նվազեցին և անհրաժեշտություն առաջացավ հրահրել "ներհավատկային" խմորումներ ու առճակատումներ,


Փաստորեն մինչ ռաբիները սինագոգում աղոթում էին, արիյական ազգերը շարունակում էին քաղաքակրթություն ստեղծել աշխարհի վրա:




> այդպես սկիզբ առան աղանդավորականությունը քրիստոնեությունը քայքայելու և որպես կրոն մարդկանց մեջից վերացնելու, իսկ արմատական ությունն ու այլք իսլամը պառակտելու:


Որովհետև հուդայականություն ստեղծվեց հրեաների, իսկ քրիստոնեությունը հնազանդ ազգերի համար, բայց ազգերը հնազանդ չեղան և «աստվածները» որոշեցին նրանց զրկել քրիստոնիա լինելու շնորհից:




> Իրաքի պատերազմը դրա վառ ապացույցն է: Բալկաններում  հրահրված ազգամիջյան բախումները,որը հետագայում վեր ածվեց պատերազմի և  որի արդյունքում մաս-մաս արվեց սոցիալիստական ճամբարի ամենազարգացած երկիրը` Հարավսլավիան, միջազգային հենց նույն կենտրոնների կողմից էր հրահրված, որոնք էլ ֆինանսավորում ու աղանդային դեսանտներ են իջեցնում, հատկապես լույլ զարգացած երկրներում:


Հերգելի Smergh, իսկ դուք գիտեք, որ որոշ երկրներում իշխանության հասած հրեաները, ոչ թե համագործակցում են մյուս ներսից սիոնիստ դարձաց պետությունների հետ, այլ երբեմն պատերազմում իրար դեմ: Այսինքն որոշ դեպքերում, ոչ թե աշխարհը ականատես է լինում հրեական հերթական արշավանքին, այլ հրեաների մեկը մյուսի դեմ մղած պատերազմին, կամ էլ ավելի թույլ պետության հրեա առաջնորդները, տվյալ երկիրը իր ամեն ինչով վաճառում են ավելի հզոր հրեա իշխանին, այդպիսով խաղալով ամբողջ ժողովուրդների ճակատագրերի հետ:




> Հիմա էլ համաշխարհային հանրությանը նախապատրաստում են Իրանի ու Սիրիայի դեմ պատերազմին:
> Գոյություն ունեն հատուկ կենտրոններ, որտեղ հայտնի գիտնականներ, հոգեբաններ, սոցիոլոգներ և այլ մասնագետներ` տարիներով մշակում և միևնույն կրոնի քայքայման համար նախատեսվող տարբեր ուղղությունների  "տեսություններ" հրատակում  ամենաթանկարժեք հրատարակչական տեխնիկայուվ ու տարածում ամբողջ աշխարհում:


Դե նրանք իրար դեմ պատերազմում են բոլոր հնարավոր միջոցներով, բաներ կան որ մենք չենք էլ հասկանա, դրա համար էլ հրեա չենք: Իսկ եթե տվյալ գիտնականները, հոգեբանները, սոցիոլոգները և մասնագետները պարտվեն իրենց նման մեկ ուրիշ խմբի, նրանք պարտությունից ընթամենը «մի քանի ժամ առաջ» մի մեծ գումարով տվյալ երկիրը, կամ էլ ինչու չէ կրոնը կվաճառեն ապագա հաղթողներին և բոլորը միասին կեթան սինագոգ աղոթելու յահվեին:




> Մի խոսքով աղանդները ոչ թե հավատք են, այլ արեստածին "ուսմունք" մարդկանց ոչխարի հոտի նման հլու հնազանդ դարձնելու և կառավարելու նպատակով:
>  Դրանց վերջը պետք է տրվի, և ինչքան շուտ դա արվիմ այնքան ավելի քիչ կորուստներ կունենանք:


Քանզի արթեն խոսք գնաց բոլոր կրոնների նախկինում աղանդ լինելու մասին, մի գուցե բոլոր աղանդներին և կրոններին պետք է վերջ տրվի: :Think:  Ես այս հարցում դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Միանգամայն իրավացի ես: Ճիշտ է ես ընդունում եմ նաև այլ կրոնների գոյության անհրաժեշտությունը, բայց իրոք այսօր աղանդները քայքայում են մեր հասարակությունը:


Ըստ իս, վերնագիրն ինքնին հակասություն ու անհանդուրժողականություն է պարունակում։ Փաստորեն, որ դեռ չպարզած, թե ինչ է աղանդը, արդեն պատրաստվում ենք պայքարել դրա դեմ...  :Think:  Իսկ այսպիսի մոտեցումը հաստատ լուրջ համարել չի կարելի։ Եթե գիտես, թե ինչ է աղանդը ու համոզված ես, որ լավ բան չի ու դրա դեմ արժե պայքարել, ապա էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի վերնագրի սկզբնական մասը՝ «Ի՞նչ է աղանդը,...»։ Իսկ եթե դեռ պարզ չի ու քննարկման միջոցով միասին պիտի պարզենք, թե ինչ է աղանդը, ապա այս դեպքում էլ վերնագրի վերջին մասն է ոչ տեղին դուրս գալիս. «...ինչպե՞ս պայքարել դրա դեմ»... 

Այնուամենայնիվ, եկեք նախ պարզենք, թե ինչ է աղանդը, որոնք են դրա հետևանքները, որից հետո արդեն կփորձենք որոշել՝ արժե արդյոք պայքարել դրա դեմ, թե ոչ։ Միաժամանակ չմոռանանք նաև, որ աղանդները նույնպես տարբեր են լինում։ 

Մեջբերում եմ բառարանից վերցված բացատրություն. ռուսերեն է, բայց, կարծում եմ, բոլորի համար էլ հասկանալի կլինի.




> *СЕКТА*
> Религиозное сообщество, состоящее из людей, отколовшихся от господствующей церкви и принявших новое вероучение (секта баптистов).
> 
> братство, принявшее свое, отдельное ученье о вере; согласие, толк, раскол или ересь.
> 
> Религиозная община, отколовшаяся от господствующей церкви


Գրվածից երևում է, որ աղանդը կոնկրետ կրոնից՝ գերակայող եկեղեցուց հեռացած՝ շեղված կրոնական համայնք է։ Այսինքն՝ ինչ–որ կրոնի հիման վրա ձևավորված, բայց ընդունված ընկալումից ու մեկնաբանությունից տարբերվող մեկնաբանությամբ, որը շատերի կողմից դիտվում է որպես խեղաթյուրված, սխալ մեկնաբանություն, իսկ ոմանց համար էլ գուցե ճիշտ մեկնաբանությունը հենց դա է։ Իսկ ինչու՞ եք համոզված, որ հենց ձեր իմացածն է ճիշտը։ Ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր ձևով ընկալելու ճշմարտությունը։ Ու եթե տվյալ մարդու ապրելակերպը ոչ մեկին չի վնասում, մարդը շատ էլ բարոյական ու ազնիվ կյանք է վարում, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի մենք պայքարենք այդ մարդու ու նրա կրոնական համոզմունքների դեմ։ Ու ընդհանրապես աղանդն ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում կրոնից։ Որևէ էական, խորքային տարբերություն կա՞ն։ Եթե գիտեք այդպիսի տարբերություններ, գրեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։

Ուրիշ բան, որ որոշ աղանդների հետևորդների գաղափարներն ու պահվածքը կարող են իսկապես վնասակար ու քայքայիչ լինել ինչպես հենց իրենց, այնպես էլ շրջապատի մարդկանց համար։ Օրինակ, Եհովայի վկաների անպատկառ պահվածքը շատերին հունից հանում է զուտ քարոզչության աներեսության ու անուղղակի պարտադրականությամբ, երբ աներեսաբար ներխուժում են մարդկանց տներն ու սկսում գլուխ արդուկել և իրենց անգիր արած մտքերն ու դրախտապատկերազարդ գրքերը փաթաթել մարդկանց վզին, նույնիսկ երբ մարդիկ նրանց լսելու բացահայտ դժկամություն են արտահայտում։ Բացի դրանից, Եհովայի վկաների շրջանում քիչ չեն նաև ընտանիքների քայքայման դեպքերը, զոմբիացման հետևանքով ամբողջ ունեցվածքի՝ համայնքին նվիրատվության ու այդպիսով սնանցկացման ու ինքնակործանման դեպքերը։ Չմոռանանք նաև իբր ձևականություններից խուսափելու նրանց էլ ավելի ձևական սովորույթները, օրինակ, օրերը չզանազանելու մեկնաբանությամբ բոլոր տոները մերժելու ու իրենց երեխաներին այդպիսով շատ հաճույքներից բռնի կերպով զրկելու սովորույթը, ոչ մի դեպքում զենք չվերցնելու անհեթեթ ու անտրամաբանական սկզբունքը և այլն։

Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով՝ կարելի է համարել, որ կոնկրետ այս աղանդն իրոք վնասակար է։  Բայց բնավ համոզված չեմ (ավելի շուտ՝ համոզված եմ հակառակում), որ աղանդ համարվող բոլոր կրոնական ուսմունքներն են այդպիսին։ 

Հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե այստեղ ամեն մեկը նշեր կոնկրետ աղանդների անուններ, նրանց ընդհանուր բնութագիրը, հիմնական համոզմունքներն ու գործունեությունը ներկայացներ, որպեսզի միասին փորձեինք հասկանալ ու պարզել, թե որ աղանդը որքանով է վտանգավոր, ու նրանց դեմ պայքարը որքանով է արդարացված։

----------


## Hrayr

> Ըստ իս, վերնագիրն ինքնին հակասություն ու անհանդուրժողականություն է պարունակում։ Փաստորեն, որ դեռ չպարզած, թե ինչ է աղանդը, արդեն պատրաստվում ենք պայքարել դրա դեմ...  Իսկ այսպիսի մոտեցումը հաստատ լուրջ համարել չի կարելի։ Եթե գիտես, թե ինչ է աղանդը ու համոզված ես, որ լավ բան չի ու դրա դեմ արժե պայքարել, ապա էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի վերնագրի սկզբնական մասը՝ «Ի՞նչ է աղանդը,...»։ Իսկ եթե դեռ պարզ չի ու քննարկման միջոցով միասին պիտի պարզենք, թե ինչ է աղանդը, ապա այս դեպքում էլ վերնագրի վերջին մասն է ոչ տեղին դուրս գալիս. «...ինչպե՞ս պայքարել դրա դեմ»...


Որպես թեմայի հեղինակ կարճ ասեմ. թեման բացել եմ և աղանդի էությունը  և նրա դեմ պայքարելու միջոցները ու պատճառները քննարկելու պատճառով: Եթե ուշադիր չեք եղել ասեմ որ հենց սկզբից բացատրվում է և մեկը և մյուսը հետագա անորոշությունից խուսափելու համար:




> Այնուամենայնիվ, եկեք նախ պարզենք, թե ինչ է աղանդը, որոնք են դրա հետևանքները, որից հետո արդեն կփորձենք որոշել՝ արժե արդյոք պայքարել դրա դեմ, թե ոչ։ Միաժամանակ չմոռանանք նաև, որ աղանդները նույնպես տարբեր են լինում։ 
> Աղանդը կոնկրետ կրոնից՝ գերակայող եկեղեցուց հեռացած՝ շեղված կրոնական համայնք է։ Այսինքն՝ ինչ–որ կրոնի հիման վրա ձևավորված, բայց ընդունված ընկալումից ու մեկնաբանությունից տարբերվող մեկնաբանությամբ, որը շատերի կողմից դիտվում է որպես խեղաթյուրված, սխալ մեկնաբանություն, իսկ ոմանց համար էլ գուցե ճիշտ մեկնաբանությունը հենց դա է։ Իսկ ինչու՞ եք համոզված, որ հենց ձեր իմացածն է ճիշտը։ Ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր ձևով ընկալելու ճշմարտությունը։ Ու եթե տվյալ մարդու ապրելակերպը ոչ մեկին չի վնասում, մարդը շատ էլ բարոյական ու ազնիվ կյանք է վարում, ապա ինչու՞ պիտի մենք պայքարենք այդ մարդու ու նրա կրոնական համոզմունքների դեմ։ Ու ընդհանրապես աղանդն ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում կրոնից։ Որևէ էական, խորքային տարբերություն կա՞ն։ Եթե գիտեք այդպիսի տարբերություններ, գրեք, մենք էլ իմանանք։


Սիրելի Ուլուանա եթե ուշադրություն դարձնես ես քո գրածը ձևափոխել եմ իմ տեքստում, բայց դա միայն կհասկանա ուշադիր նայողը և մեկել դու` հեղինակդ: Եթե առաջին հայացքով նայենք միտքը` բացատրությունը, մնացել է նույնը սակայն խորքային տարբերություն կա, դու մեջբերել էիր բառարանից, իսկ ես դա հանել եմ որը արմատապես փոխում է քո կարծիքը այն դարձնելով քո անձնականը, այնինչ այն բառարանից էր վերցված:
Հուսով եմ հասկացար ինչ եմ ուզում ասել:



> Ուրիշ բան, որ որոշ աղանդների հետևորդների գաղափարներն ու պահվածքը կարող են իսկապես վնասակար ու քայքայիչ լինել ինչպես հենց իրենց, այնպես էլ շրջապատի մարդկանց համար։ Օրինակ, Եհովայի վկաների անպատկառ պահվածքը շատերին հունից հանում է զուտ քարոզչության աներեսության ու անուղղակի պարտադրականությամբ, երբ աներեսաբար ներխուժում են մարդկանց տներն ու սկսում գլուխ արդուկել և իրենց անգիր արած մտքերն ու դրախտապատկերազարդ գրքերը փաթաթել մարդկանց վզին, նույնիսկ երբ մարդիկ նրանց լսելու բացահայտ դժկամություն են արտահայտում։ Բացի դրանից, Եհովայի վկաների շրջանում քիչ չեն նաև ընտանիքների քայքայման դեպքերը, զոմբիացման հետևանքով ամբողջ ունեցվածքի՝ համայնքին նվիրատվության ու այդպիսով սնանցկացման ու ինքնակործանման դեպքերը։ Չմոռանանք նաև իբր ձևականություններից խուսափելու նրանց էլ ավելի ձևական սովորույթները, օրինակ, օրերը չզանազանելու մեկնաբանությամբ բոլոր տոները մերժելու ու իրենց երեխաներին այդպիսով շատ հաճույքներից բռնի կերպով զրկելու սովորույթը, ոչ մի դեպքում զենք չվերցնելու անհեթեթ ու անտրամաբանական սկզբունքը և այլն։


Այս տեսակետին ասելու ոչինչ չունեմ:



> Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով՝ կարելի է համարել, որ կոնկրետ այս աղանդն իրոք վնասակար է։  Բայց բնավ համոզված չեմ (ավելի շուտ՝ համոզված եմ հակառակում), որ աղանդ համարվող բոլոր կրոնական ուսմունքներն են այդպիսին։


Սրա համար ասեմ որ այդպես չէ: Աղանդը դա ճշմարտության խեղաթյուրումն է, որը ամեն դեպքում վնասակար է անկախ նրանից թե մենք նկատում ենք այն թե ոչ:



> Հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե այստեղ ամեն մեկը նշեր կոնկրետ աղանդների անուններ, նրանց ընդհանուր բնութագիրը, հիմնական համոզմունքներն ու գործունեությունը ներկայացներ, որպեսզի միասին փորձեինք հասկանալ ու պարզել, թե որ աղանդը որքանով է վտանգավոր, ու նրանց դեմ պայքարը որքանով է արդարացված։


Դա սխալ կլինի ցանկացածի կողմից, որովհետև ինքստինքյան կստացվի ինչոր մեկին վիրավորել և դա դուր չի գա տվյալ աղանդի ներկայացուցիչներին: Բայց եթե տեսնեմ որ լուրջ մարդիկ են քննարկում այս թեման կփորձեմ մի քանի բան ասել պարզություն մտցնելու համար:
*Շնորհակալություն*

----------


## Tig

> … որոշ աղանդների հետևորդների գաղափարներն ու պահվածքը կարող են իսկապես վնասակար ու քայքայիչ լինել ինչպես հենց իրենց, այնպես էլ շրջապատի մարդկանց համար։ Օրինակ, Եհովայի վկաների անպատկառ պահվածքը շատերին հունից հանում է զուտ քարոզչության աներեսության ու անուղղակի պարտադրականությամբ, երբ աներեսաբար ներխուժում են մարդկանց տներն ու սկսում գլուխ արդուկել և իրենց անգիր արած մտքերն ու դրախտապատկերազարդ գրքերը փաթաթել մարդկանց վզին, նույնիսկ երբ մարդիկ նրանց լսելու բացահայտ դժկամություն են արտահայտում։ Բացի դրանից, Եհովայի վկաների շրջանում քիչ չեն նաև ընտանիքների քայքայման դեպքերը, զոմբիացման հետևանքով ամբողջ ունեցվածքի՝ համայնքին նվիրատվության ու այդպիսով սնանցկացման ու ինքնակործանման դեպքերը։ Չմոռանանք նաև իբր ձևականություններից խուսափելու նրանց էլ ավելի ձևական սովորույթները, օրինակ, օրերը չզանազանելու մեկնաբանությամբ բոլոր տոները մերժելու ու իրենց երեխաներին այդպիսով շատ հաճույքներից բռնի կերպով զրկելու սովորույթը, ոչ մի դեպքում զենք չվերցնելու անհեթեթ ու անտրամաբանական սկզբունքը և այլն։
> 
> Այս ամենը հաշվի առնելով՝ կարելի է համարել, որ կոնկրետ այս աղանդն իրոք վնասակար է։  Բայց բնավ համոզված չեմ (ավելի շուտ՝ համոզված եմ հակառակում), որ աղանդ համարվող բոլոր կրոնական ուսմունքներն են այդպիսին։


Ուլուանա ջան, դու ինքտ արդեն շատ լավ շարադրել ես կոնկրետ Եհովայի վկաների վնասակար լինելու փաստը, որից միանգամայն կարելի է տրամաբանական հետևություն անել, որ դրանց դեմ պետք է պայքարել: Ճիշտն ասած ես որևէ աղանդի մեջ չեմ խորացել որպեսի ներկայացնեմ դրանց վնասակար կամ անվնաս լինելը: Բայց մի օրինակ կարող եմ բերել հենց Եհովայի վկաներից: Մեր կողքի հարևանները ամբողջ ընտանիքով այդ աղանդի հետևորդներն են, չնայած ես նրանց դժվարանում եմ հավատացյալ անվանել, որովհետև եթե որևէ մեկը «պատահաբար» տրորի նրանց ոտքը, կփոշմանի որ նրանց կողքով անցել է, այսինքն ներել հասկասողություն չեմ տեսել նրանց մոտ: Այստեղից եզրակացնում եմ, որ բացի ուսմունքին հետևելուց կա նաև մեկ այլ շահ, եթե ճիշտ գիտեմ նրանք իրենց ղեկավարությունից ստանում են որոշակի դրամական և նյութական օգնություններ: Ու ես ինքս ինձ հարց եմ տալիս՝ էդ ինչքան օգնություն պիտի տան, որ նրանց տղան հանուն դրա բանակում 2 տարի ծառայելու փոխարեն այժմ բանտում է 2.5 տարի ժամկետով: Մի տեսակ հավատալս չի գալիս, որ դա արվել է հանուն գաղափարների, քանի որ նրա ծնողների լավ եմ ճանաչում:

----------


## Այգ

Քրիստոսը խորհուրդ է տալիս «ծառը ճանաչել պտուղներով: Չար պտուղ տվող ծառերն էլ կտրել և այրել»:
Արժե պարզել որ ծառի պտուղներն են աղանդները:

----------


## Karina

> Բայց քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ չի: Աղանդը որևէ կրոնի մեջ առաջացող և կրոնից որոշակի շեղվող տեսությունն է: Իսկ քրիստոնեությունը էականորեն տարբերվում է ժամանակին գոյություն ունեցած կրոններից: Ուստի կարելի է քրիստոնեությունը համարել ուրիշ, այն ժամանակների համար նոր կրոն: Եթե նոր չլիներ, աղանդ լիներ /այսինքն` ինչ-որ կրոնի բաղկացուցիչ մաս լիներ/, ապա այդպես չէր հալածվի...


Կցանկանայի մեջբերում անել Աստվածաշչից, որտեղ Քրիստոսին ու նրա հետևորդներին աղանդ էին համարում և հենց դրա համար էլ հալածում էին նրանց ու Հիսուս Քրիստոսին հենց դրա համար էլ խաչեցին (իհարկե դա Աստծո ծրագիրն էր, որ նա խաչվեր ու երրորդ օրը հարություն առներ՝ դրանով իսկ ազատելով մարդուն մեղքից): Ես կարծում եմ, որ հավատքը ստիպողական չի կարող լինել, մարդը ինքը պետք է փնտրի Աստծուն, իսկ ով փնտրում է, նա անպայման գտնում է :Angel:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Մտքի , խղճի է դավանության ազատությունը ընկած է մեր երկրի սահմանադրության և մեր մեծամասնության կրոնի` Քրիստոնության հիմքում : Համոզված եմ , որ աղանդավորները ավելի կրոնական մարդիկ են քան մեզնից շատերը : Աղանդավորները արժանի չեն հետապնդման կամ հալածման , իսկ թե ում կդարձնեն նրանք իրենց ուղու վրա , արդեն գալիս է տվյալ մարդու աշխարհայացքից և թուլություններից : Հավատացյալ մարդուն անհնար է որևէ աղանդի մեջ ներքաշել :

----------


## Karina

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ ձեզ հետ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Առաջին հերթին ես քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ  աղանդների հարցում եթե իհարկե նրանք աղանդ են, երկրորդ՝ արդյոք դու լավ ես ճանաչում որն է աղանդ որը ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյա? դա է հարցը:
> Մենքա հայերս սկսած Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ուզում ենք բոլոր նրանց ովքեր որ չեն հաճախում Առաքելական Եկեղեցի համարել աղանդավորներ բայց դա շատ կոպիտ սխալ է քանի որ ես լավ խիտեմ ովքեր են աղանդավոր ովքեր ճշմարիտ Քրիստոնյաներ և դրա համար ես չեմ իմ խելքի մտածածով դատում, քանզի Աստվածաշունչը ասում է ինչպես վոր դատես այնպես կդատվես: Այնպես վոր սիրելի հայրենակից խնդրում եմ սկզբից կարդա Աստվածաշունչը հետո ասա ովեր են աղանդ ովքեր Ճշամարիտ: Թող Աստված ողորմություն անի քեզ և քո նաման բոլորին որպիսզի հասկանան որ ճշմարիտը ոչ թե աղանդներն են, ոչ թե առաքելական եկեղեցին և ոչ թե այլ կրոններ, աել միակ ճշմարիտը Ասվածաշունչն է և եթե դու հնազանդվում ես այդ գրքի բոլոր խոսքերին և պահու այն քո սրտում ուրեմն դու ԱՂԱՆԴ ՉԵՍ:
>  Սիրով Հայ Քրիստոնյա և Քրիստոսին հետևող, ԱՄԵՆ


Կոչ եմ անում բոլորին կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը, քանի որ միայն այնտեղ կարելի է գտնել ճշմարտությունը , քանի որ դա է Աստծո Խոսքը:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է եկեղեցուն, դա քարե շինություն չէ, այլ բոլոր Քրիստոնյաներն են կազմում եկեղեցին, որոնք էլ կազմում են Քրիստոսի մարմինը:
Կարծում եմ, որ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին պետք է ավելի ակտիվ գտնվի Աստվածաշունչը քարոզելու գործում: Մեկ ամիս առաջ Սուրբ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ Եկեղեցում հարցրեցի, բայց պարզվեց, որ նրանք չունեն նման ծառայունթյուն, ցավալի է, բայց փաստ է: Չնայած, պետք է նշեմ, որ վերջերս տարբեր ռադիոհաճախականություններում հեռարձակվում են քրիստոնեական հաղորդումներ, դա ինձ շատ է ուրախացնում և ես մեծ հաճույքով հետևում եմ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մտքի , խղճի է դավանության ազատությունը ընկած է մեր երկրի սահմանադրության և մեր մեծամասնության կրոնի` Քրիստոնության հիմքում : Համոզված եմ , որ աղանդավորները ավելի կրոնական մարդիկ են քան մեզնից շատերը : Աղանդավորները արժանի չեն հետապնդման կամ հալածման , իսկ թե ում կդարձնեն նրանք իրենց ուղու վրա , արդեն գալիս է տվյալ մարդու աշխարհայացքից և թուլություններից : Հավատացյալ մարդուն անհնար է որևէ աղանդի մեջ ներքաշել :


Իմ ասածը էն ա, որ մեր երկիրը, լինելով ժողովրդավարական երկիր, սահմանադրությամբ հաստատել է խղճի, մտքի ազատություն, բայց արդյոք մեր երկիրը այս <<ազատություններից>> չի քանդվում? Մենք շրջապատված ենք թշնամիներով, Աստված չանի կռիվ լինի :Angel: , ով պետք ա մեր սահմանները պաշտպանի, եթե որոշ հայրիկներ ազատում են իրենց որդիներին ծառայությունից, իսկ մյուսներին <<Աստված ասել ա զենքը մեղք ա /կամ նման մի բան/? Այսպիսով, անհրաժեշտ է աղանդավորներին պատին դեմ տալ, սահմանափակել նրանց իրավունքները...Ոչինչ, թող մեր երկրի ժողովրդավարական վարկանիշը ընկնի, բայց ունենանք միասնական, կուռ երկիր, որը կարող է դիմագրավել ցանկացած փորձության: :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

ախր ոնց եք ասում դավանանքի ազատություն պետք չի, ես եմ կարողա ուզումեմ աֆրիկական միատ աստվածի դավանեմ, ետ հիմքա իմ իրավունքները սահմանափակելու համար? :Shok: 
ուրիշ բան որ համապետական շահերի ու դավանանքի միջև ընտրություն կատարելով պետքա առաջնայնությունը տալ համապետականին, ետ բանակի պահը նկատի ունեմ, որպես օրինակ։
*Դավանանքը չի կարա հիմք հանդիսանա քաղաքացու համար որևե պարտականությունից ազատվելու համար*, որտև ետ արդեն խտրականությունա դառնում :Smile:  , իսկ բանակում ծառայելը ինչպես գիտենք պարտականությունա
իսկ դավանանքի ազատությունը բացառելը ետ արդեն աբսուրդա դառնում

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Միթե քրիստոնեությունն է մեզ հազարամյակների խորքից հասցրել մեր օրերը , ոչ : Երբ եք վերջին անգամ եկեղեցում եղել , ինչ հաճաշականությամբ եք գնում եկեղեցի , երբևիցե աղոթել եք /նկատի չունեմ մեր առօրյա խնդրանքներն ու պահանջները Աստծուն/ . մեզանից շատ քչերն են իսկական հավատացյալ , և ավելի քիչ են իսկական քրիստոնյաները :

----------


## REAL_ist

> Միթե քրիստոնեությունն է մեզ հազարամյակների խորքից հասցրել մեր օրերը , ոչ :


Քրիստոնությունը ու մեր եկեղեցին որ չլիներ հիմա Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն չէր լինի ու հայ ազգ էլ չէր լինի, որովհետև պետականության բացակայության պայմաններում հենց եկեղեցին էր պահպանում մեր ազգայինը ու չէր թողում որպեսզի մեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչները ձուլվեն պարսիկների, արաբների ու թուրքերի հետ, ուրիշ բան որ հիմա սովետական հակաեկեղեցական քաղաքականությունից հետո մեր եկեղեցին ուշքի չի եկել

----------


## Undina

> Հայաստանը վխտում է աղանդավորներով: Ինչ ենք անելու? Որոնք պետք է լինեն առաջին հերթին ոչ թե քրիստոնյա, այլ հայրենասեր հայի հետագա քայլերը?*Հաշվի առնենք նաև այն, որ մեր կրոնը մեր ազգը համախմբող գործոններից մեկն է...* Մի խոսքով ձեր բոլոր կարծիքները այստեղ...



Չգիտեմ կլինի արդյոք իմ հետ համամիտ ինչ-որ մեկը բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր կրոնը արդեն վաղուուուուուուուց մեր ազգը համախմբող գործոն չէ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ախր ոնց եք ասում դավանանքի ազատություն պետք չի, ես եմ կարողա ուզումեմ աֆրիկական միատ աստվածի դավանեմ, ետ հիմքա իմ իրավունքները սահմանափակելու համար?
> ուրիշ բան որ համապետական շահերի ու դավանանքի միջև ընտրություն կատարելով պետքա առաջնայնությունը տալ համապետականին, ետ բանակի պահը նկատի ունեմ, որպես օրինակ։
> *Դավանանքը չի կարա հիմք հանդիսանա քաղաքացու համար որևե պարտականությունից ազատվելու համար*, որտև ետ արդեն խտրականությունա դառնում , իսկ բանակում ծառայելը ինչպես գիտենք պարտականությունա
> իսկ դավանանքի ազատությունը բացառելը ետ արդեն աբսուրդա դառնում


Ես էլ էդ եմ ասում էլի :Smile: ....դավանի քո աֆրիկյան աստծուն, բայց կատարի քո բոլոր քաղաքացիական պարտականությունները: Եթե մեր բանակը դառնա պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակ, թող փողը մուծեն, որը գնալու է պետ. բյուջե, ու չծառայեն, իսկ զինվորը ոչ միայն կծառայի հայրենիքի համար, այլև գումար կվաստակի ընտանիքի համար: Չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով են ճիշտ պրոֆեսիոնալ բանակի մասին իմ պատկերացումները

----------


## Monk

Աղանդ և ազատություն հասկացությունները մի քիչ անհամատեղելի են: Հատկապես ժամանակակից աղանդների պարագային տրվում է մի հստակ բնորոշում` տոտալիտար: Տոտալիտարիզմը (ամբողջատիրությունը) քաղաքական տերմին է և բնութագրում է այն փակ հասարակությունը, ուր ամեն ինչ ենթակա է խստագույն վերահսկողության և կառավարվում է միասնական կենտրոնի կողմից: Տոտալիտարիզմին բնորոշ է խարիզմատիկ առաջնորդի (գուրու) կողմից կառավարվող բուրգատիպ հիերարխիկ կուռ համակարգը և կազմակերպության անդամներին պարտադրվող անքննարկելի գաղափարախոսությունը: Տոտալիտար աղանդներում վերահսկվում են  աղանդի անդամների գիտակցությունը, լեզվամտածողությունը, անձնական, ընտանեկան ու հասարակական կյանքը, ժամանակը և այլնը: Էլ ինչ ազատության մասին խոսք կարելի է լինել?
Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմայի վերնագրի երկրոդ մասին` երկիրը պառակտելու վերաբերյալ, ապա ասենք ավելին. աղանդների կործանարար թիրախում են գտնվում Եկեղեցին, Պետությունը, Ընտանիքը և Անհատը: Աղանդների հասցրած չարիքների մասին հատուկ գաղափար կազմելու համար պետք է դիտարկել նրանց գործունեությունն իր ամբողջության մեջ: Նախ զրկում են անհատին սեփական կամքից ու մտածողությունից, ամբողջական կախվածության մեջ գցում, քայքայում նրան բարոյապես ու ֆիզիկապես, ապա ընտանեկան հարկերում սերմանում են փոխադարձ անվստահություն ու անհանդուրժողականություն, ինչը հասցնում է ընտանիքի փլուզմանը, որով նաև հասարակության տարբեր օղակների քայքայմանը: Ոտանհարվում են քաղաքակրթության նվաճումները, խարխլվում պետության հիմքերը՝ սպառնալիքի տակ դնելով նրա գոյությունը: Եվ ամենասարսափելին՝ հեռացնելով մարդուն ճշմարիտ հավատքից՝ մոլորեցնում են և տանում կործանման:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> Դատարկ ու անտեր կարասի մեջ,ով առաջինը ԱԿՌՈՇԿԱ լցրեց,նա էլ էդ կարասի տերն է: Մենք ազգովի (Հայ Առաքելականն ու Հայ Մտավորականությունն էլ մեզանից մի քիչ հեռու) կանգնել կողքից նայում ենք, թե ուրիշները ոնց են մեր կարասի մեջ միզում…
> ափսոսում ենք, լացներս գալիս ա( ախր հին՝անտիկվառնի կարաս ա), բայց կարծես թե ասելու բան չունենք,կամ ասելու ձև չունենք… թե՞ ունենք: Հը ժող՞


Ախ շատ լավ ասեցիր է, սիրտս հովացավ :Smile:  Մեր ազգը մի տեսակ թմբիրի մեջ ա, ինչը ինձ կատաղության ա հասցնում:
Գիտեն, որ չպետք է աղանդավորին տուն թողնեն, այլ հակառակը` ազգի դավաճան համարելով նրա երեսին դուռ շխկացնեն, թողնում են ներս, նետն էլ քաղցր զրույցի են բռնվում, գիտեն, որ փողոցում մոտեցողն ու Քրիստոսից կամ ընդհանրապես կրոնական թեմայով խոսողն անպայման աղանդավոր է, միևնույն է շարունակում են խոսակցությունը և դա բերում է նրան, որ աղանդներն էլ առիթավորվում են ու մարդկանց ուղեղնորը լվնալով շատանում են:

Ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրիր, միթե ավելի հեշտ ա լսել աղանդավորի և գնալ նրա ետևից, այն էլ` չիմանալով, թե ու, քան գնալ իմացած տեղը` եկեղեցի, և լսել քահանյի խոսքը: Կամ մի?թե մեր ազգն այնքան է անզգամացել և որակազրկվել, որ ազգային արժեք, էլ չեմ ասում սրբություն, ուրանալով չի կարողանում պահել:

ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴ, ՄԻ ՊԱՀ ՈՒՇՔԻ ԵԿԵՔ ԵՎ ՄՏԱԲԵՐԵՔ, ԹԵ ԴՈՒՔ ՈՎ ԵՔ...

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց



> Չգիտեմ կլինի արդյոք իմ հետ համամիտ ինչ-որ մեկը բայց ես կարծում եմ, որ մեր կրոնը արդեն վաղուուուուուուուց մեր ազգը համախմբող գործոն չէ


Ամբողջ ցավը կայանում է նրանում, որ, կներես իհարկե, մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասը, որ այպես ասած քաղաքակիրթ է իրեն համարում, մնում է քեզ նման «կայնքին սիրահարված»` առհամարելով ազգը, պետւթյունը, եկեղեցին: Դրա համար էլ մենք էս օրին ենք: Դադարել ենք միմյանց մասին մտածելուց: Այ երբ սկսենք գոնե մի քիչ իրար սիրել, ինչն ուսուցանում է հենց էն նույն կրոնը, որը դու իրեն սպառած ես համարում, մեր կյանքը շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ կփոխվի ու մենք շաաաաաաաաաաաաատ ու շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ ավելի հանգիստ ու թեթև կապրենք: Մեր կրոնը մեր եկեղեցով երբեք չի դադարել ու չի դադարի հայերին համախմբող լինել: Միգուցե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մենք` մարդիկս, եկեղեցուց երես ենք թեքել, կամ հիմա ենք թեքում, բայց, ցավով եմ ասում, օրհասական պահերին միշտ մեր համախմբան առիթն է լինում ինը??? իհարկե կրոնը:
Խորհուրդ կտամ հարցեր տալուց առաջ փորձել ինքնոևրույն քննել և գոնե մի փոքր վերլուծությամբ շարադրել միտքը:
Կներես, եթե կոպիտ եղա: Ամենևին չէի ցանկանում: :Smile:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

*Մի հարց եմ ուզում ուղղել էս թեմայի մասնակիցներին*
Ասում ենք, խոսում ենք, դժգոհում ենք: Չեք զգում, որ նորից նույն հայավարի ընթացքի մեջ ենք: Լավ, ի վերջո կարելի է անվերջ խոսել, անվերջ էլ մեղավորներ ու արդարներ գտնել ու դրա շուրջ ծավալվել: Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում, ո?վ պիտի սկսի գործնական քայլերն այդ ամենի դեմ? Ի?նչ է, պիտի Եվրոխորհուրդը հատուկ բանաձև սահմանի?
Յուրաքանչյուր քննադատող թող ինքն իր մեջ իրեն հարց տա, թե տարվա ընթացքում քանի անգամ է եկեղեցի մտնում, քանի? անգամ է մասնակցում Ս. Պատարագներին, Ժամերգությունների կամ այլ արարողությունների, քանի անգամ է քահանայի հետ առնչություն ունենում և ի վերջո որքանո?վ է պահում հայկական ավանդությունը, կլինի դա թե' ուրախություններին վերաբերվող և թե' տխրություներին/Աստված մի արասցէ տխուր բաներ լինեն/:
Մինչդեռ անհրաժեշտ է ամեն կիրակի և տոն օրերին մասնակցել Ս. Պատարագներին, ընթերցել Ավետարան, մոտելան հեգևորականին և ուղղել հուզող հարցերը, հրավիրել տուն տնօրհնեքի և այլն, և այլն, և այլն:
Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ թող սկսի իրենից` դիմացինին քննադատելու փոխարեն: Բավական է մեր արյան մեջ «ներարկենք» այդ թույնը` թունավորելով նաև մեր հետևից եկող սերունդներին: Եկեք լավ բաներ կերտենք, լավ բաներ սովորեցնենք ինքներս մեզ, այնուհետև` մյուսներին:
*ԴԱՌՆԱՆՔ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ, ՔԱՆԻ ԴԵՌ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՉԻ ԴԱՐՁԵԼ ՄԵԶՆԻՑ...
Երջանիկ կլինեմ ազգիս միասնական տեսնել:
Առաջարկում եմ, որ սրա համար դուք ևս ձեր առանձնական աղոթքն անեք:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի?նչ է, պիտի Եվրոխորհուրդը հատուկ բանաձև սահմանի?


Եկեք մի կողմ դնենք այն, որ հաճախակի չենք լինում եկեղեցում: Ամեն դեպքում դա կարող է ժամանակի սղության պատճառով է: Իսկ ես ձեզ կխնդրեի մի տարբերակ առաջարկել, որով արմատախիլ կանեինք այդ աղանդները: Կոնկրետ ես գիտակցում եմ, որ դրանք քանդում են մեր երկիրը, բայց ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես նրանց դեմն առնեմ: Նախ ես միայնակ չեմ կարող: Անհրաժեշտ է ստեղծել մի կազմակերպություն, որը կզբաղվի աղանդը վերացնելով: Իսկ միգուցե դուք ստեղծեք? Համոզված եմ,որ շատերը կօգնեն: Ես էլ: Միթե կեղեցական ժողովների ժամանակ այսպիսի հարց չի բարձրացվել?

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Անկեղծ ասած ինձ շատ դուր եկավ Ձեր անկեղծ ու առողջ պատասխանը: Կարծում եմ` շատերը չեն կողմնորոշվում, թե ինչպես պայքարել աղանդի դեմ:
Դուք առաջարկում եք ստեղծել կազմակերպություն: Տրամաբանակ է, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կարելի է շատ մարդկանց հավաքել և միավորել: Սակայն տրամաբանական չէ հետևյալը. ինչու ստեղծել կազմակերպություն, երբ այդ «կազմակերպությունն» արդեն կա, որն է Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին: Դուք կասեք, թե ես նորից իմն եմ առաջ քշում?; Պարզապես կարծում եմ, որ հազար տեսակ կազմակերպություն ստեղծելու փոխարեն անհրաժեշտ է հավաքվել եկեղեցու շուրջ, որպեսզի եկեղեցական ժողովների ժամանակ երիտասարդների ջանքերով վստահորեն նախագծվեն տարբերակներ աղանդների դեմ պայքարի:
Հայ Առաքելական բոլոր եկեղեցիներում գործում են երիտասարդական միություններ: Կարծում եմ սա Ձեզ համար նորություն չի: Երբևէ Ձեզ չի հետաքրքրել, թե ինչ են այդ միությունները, ինչու են կոչվում երիտասարդական, ինչ են անում երիտասարդներն այնտեղ, կամ ինչով կարող եմ ես աջակից լինել իմ եկեղեցում???: Նմանատիպ շատ հարցեր կան:
Իսկ անհատական պայքարի համար կարծում եմ մի միջոց կա` վռնդել աղանդավորին տնից` նրան ամենավերջին ամոթանքը տալով, քանի որ, օրինակ ես, նրանց ազգի դավաճան եմ համարում և հենց իրենց էլ ասում եմ, Ձեր միջավայրում գտնվողներին նույն բանը սովորեցնել, բերել եկեղեցի, այսինքն այդ առումով հակաաղանդավորական ալիք բարձրացնել:

Ե.Գ. Ես, ինչպես հավանաբար նկատեցիք, մի փոքր շատ խոսելու հակում ունեմ, թեպետ ավելի շատ գործն եմ սիում: Էն եմ ասում, որ ինչքան գրեմ հա կգրեմ :Wink:  
Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչ Մայր եկեղեցու երիտասարադց միությունը գարնան ընթացքի համար ազգային արժեքների և դրանց պահպանմանը նվիրված սեմինար-քննարկումներ է օատրաստվում կազմակերպել: Այդ մասին կտեղեկացվեն բոլո ԲՈՒՀերը և երիտասարդական ՀԿ-ները: Հույս ունեմ, որ շատերը կմիանան մեզ և միասնաբար մի ծրագիր գլուխ կբերենք:
Բացի այդ, անցած տարի Գարեգին Բ Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոսի կարգադրությամբ ստեղծվել է Համազգային Հայ Եկեղեցու Երիտասարդական Կազմակերպություն, որի աշխատանքներին Դուք առիթ կունենաք ծանոթանալու այս տարի ամռանը, որի ընթացքում կկազմակերպվի համաերիտասարդական շատ մեծ ուխտագնացություն:

----------


## Հեղինակ

Սիրելի Ֆորում, թույլ տվեք միանալ այս կարևոր քննարկմանը: Մի հեղինակային խումբ վերջին երկու տասնամյակում ուսումնասիրում է ազգ-համայնքի առողջության պահպանման հարցերը: Աղանդներ... պայքար նրանց դեմ... Թվում է` մեր գրագետ քահանան ավետարանական վեճի կկհաղթի աղանդի ղեկավարին, և մենք կհաղթենք...
Չսխալվե~ք, սիրելիներ, կրոնական վեճերը ամենամեծ հիմարությունն են, որ կարող է իրեն թույլ տալ որևէ համայնք... Աղանդներին հաղթողը եկեղեցին չի լինելու...

*Աղանդների ներթափանցումը ՄՇԱԿՈՒԹԱՅԻՆ ԾԱԳՈՒՄ ՈՒՆԻ,   ԿԱՊՎԱԾ Է ԱԶԳԻ  ՄՇԱԿՈՒԹԱՅԻՆ ՀԻՎԱՆԴՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԵՏ... ԱՂԱՆԴՆԵՐԻՆ ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՀԱՂԹԵԼ ՄԻԱՅՆ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹԸ: Տեղադրում եմ 2002թ գրված իմ մի հոդվածը...*

 *  ԻՆՉՊԵ՛Ս ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԱԶԱՏԵԼ ԱՅՍ ՆՈՐ ՎԱՐԱԿԻՑ*
*ընդդեմ աղանդների եւ կրոնախևության*
*Խորհրդային աթեիզմի յոթ տասնամյակների ընթացքում այնքան էինք կարոտել Հավատի մասին ճշմարիտ խոսքի՝ երբ ազատություն ստացանք՝ մեր դռները լայն բացեցինք կենսատու ճշմարտության առջև։ Եվ այն գիտելիքը, թե կյանքը նյութական ուժերի բախման արդյունք և քաոս չէ միայն, այլ կա մարդու ու ազգի կյանքը կարգավորող վերին ուժ՝ հիրավի կենսատու եղավ շատերի համար։* 

*Սակայն հայի միամտությամբ մեր դռները շատ լայն էինք բացել, կարծում էինք, թե հավատի շիթը ինչքա՜ն հորդանա՝ մեր կյանքն էլ այնքան կծաղկի ու երջանիկ կլինի։ Երկրի ծանր սոցիալական վիճակն էլ բարեբեր հող էր, գործում էր քրիստոնեության հնադարյան պոստուլատը, թե այս ծանր օրից փրկությունը միայն Հիսուսի և նրա Ավետարանի մեջ է։ Աշխարհը քանդող խավարի ուժերն էլ հո քնած չէին֊. տեսան հայի մոլեռանդությունը, նրա բացած դռներով ներս խուժեցին, "քարոզչության" հիմարությամբ¦ ընտանիքներ ու համայքներ գրավեցին։*

*Մի օր էլ քնից արթանացանք և ի՜նչ տեսանք. "հավատքի" եկած հազարավոր ընտանիքներ՝ ծնող ու երեխա ամեն օր աղոթքի են կանգնում, փրկություն աղերսում, աղի արցունք թափում և հույս ունեն, որ ինչ-որ ժամանակ փրկվելու ու երջանիկ են լինելու։* Տեսանք տասնյակ ու տասնյակ համայնքներ, հազարավոր մարդկանց՝ հավաքված դպրոցներում և այլ շենքերում՝ լսում են ավետարանական պերճախոս քարոզիչների, Ս. Գրքի նրբանուրբ մեկնություններով իրենց գլուխը լցնում, իբրև խելոքանում ու բարիանում, բայց ամենօրյա կյանքից, ուրախությունից ու աշխատանքից զրկվում, ապագա փրկության հնարավորությամբ միայն գոհանում։ Լսեցինք Հիսուսին նվիրված խեղճ ու անարվեստ երգեր, որ երգում են այդ խեղճ ամբոխները՝ մի անհպարտ, ողորմելի ուրախությամբ։

*Եվ ինչքա՜ն շատ այս «հավատքը» տարածվեց մեր մեջ, այնքան Հիսուսի անունով աղանդներ մտան Հայաստան, այնքա՜ն մեր ազգային կյանքը կազմալուծվեց, մեր երգն ու պարը, մեր ուրախությունը պակասեց։* Եվ չենք ասում, թե միայն աղանդավոր հայն է այս օրին ընկել. ամեն ոք, որ քրիստոնյա լինելը այդպես է հասկանում, իր գլուխն ու իր ընթացքը «հավատքի» մեջ մտցնում՝ այս ողբալի վիճակին է արժանանում։ Երբ գալիս է մատաղահաս աղջիկը, որն իրեն Հիսուսի հարսնացու է համարում, սենյակում փակվում, ինքն իրեն ժպտում ու տխրում, միայն իր «փեսացուի» անունը մրմնջում՝ հասկանում ես, որ հիվանդություն է զարկել այս մատաղ մարմնին ու հոգուն։ Երբ գալիս է հայ գրագետը՝ հոգևոր տառապանքի ու աղոթքի ահռելի փորձով, Ս. Գրքի իմացությամբ, մնացյալ «անհավատ» ու «տգետ¦» աշխարհին ուղղված գոռոզ ու մութ աչքերով՝ հասկանում ես, որ մի անպտուղ ծառ է քո առջև կանգնած։ Եվ երբ նայում ես հայոց աշխարհին ու տեսնում ես հազարավոր «հավատացյալների» շուրթերին Հիսուսի և Տիրամոր անունները, իրենց աղոթքին ու տառապանքին տրված, ամենօրյա ստեղծագործ աշխատանքը և պարտականությունները լքած՝ հասկանում ես, որ այդ բարձր Անունների քողի տակ Չարը զարկել է Հայաստանը և ամեն ժամ ու ամեն օր ամլացնում է մեր ազգը, նրա ստեղծագործ զավակներին։

*Այո՜, մի ծանր ախտ զարկել է Հայաստանը, և ինչքա՜ն շատ են հնչում «Հիսուս», «Տիրամայր» և «Ավետարան» անունները, որոնք այլևս բառեր են դարձել, կրկնվում են ու կրկնվում, արդեն հեռուստառադիոեթերից հորդում, նորանոր ընտանիքներ ու համայնքներ գրավում, նորանոր «հավատացյալներ» ծնում - այնքան խորանում է ախտը, այնքան չորանում է հայոց կյանքը։*

Եվ ով չի կուրացել՝ կտեսնի, թե ի՜նչ դիվային նրբությամբ, դրսից, համաշխարհային կենտրոններից է ուղղորդվում այս վայ-հավատքի ալիքը` հայ ազգին ծնկի բերելու և հավատազրկելու համար։

*Ամբոխի կրոնախևությունը գալիս է լրացնելու մեր մտավորական դասից շատերի յուրահատուկ ու թաքնված աղանդավորությունը: Հայտնութենական (ապոկալիպտիկ) ժամանակներում, երբ նյութի տակ ճնշվում են ոգին ու ոգեղենը՝ մշակույթի ու գիտության մարդիկ փրկության ելք են փնտրում այլևայլ ուսմունքների մեջ, ձգտում են ինքնամաքրվել և կատարելագործել իրենց կյանքը*։ Սա դարերով հայտնի երևույթ է, անհարիր չէ նաև մտավորականությանը - Հ. Թումանյանը, Ավ. Իսահակյանը, Գ. Նժդեհը քաջածանոթ էին Արևելքի ուսմունքներին։ Սակայն այստեղ էլ մի նոր վտանգ է սպառնում մեզ. եթե մեկը ոտքով-գլխով մտնում է մի ուսմունքի մեջ (թող դա լինի ամենաճիշտ ու հզոր ուսմունքը/, ապա նա, հր համար նույնիսկ աննկատելի, հեռանում է Հայրենիքից, լեզվից ու մշակույթից և ղառնում է այդ ուսմունքի զինվորը: *Անցնել և ուսումնասիրել բոլոր ուսմունքները, ապա հիմնավորապես մոռանալ դրանք և վերադառնալ դեպի Հայ Մշակույթը - ահա մի արժանի ճանապարհ հայ մտավորականի համար, քանզի չկա աշխարհում մի գանձ, Տիեզերակառույցի մի ներբերանգ, որ արտահայտված չլինի մեր մշակույթի՝ էպոսի և բանահյուսության, լեզվի ու բարբառների, երգի ու պարի մեջ։ Միայն ազգային մշակույթը, լիարժեք և առողջ հայ կյանքը կարող են սնել ներկա մտավորականությանը։ Որևէ ուսմունքի մեջ մտած մարդը և հետևորդը, որպես օրենք, կորած է լինում հայ կյանքի համար։
*

*Եվ եթե դեռ հայ ես ու մարդ` քո աչքի առջև կելնեն հայոց իրական հավատը կրող հայորդիք - հպարտ, ազատ, աշխատասեր,ստեղծարար, հայրենակերտ ոգով, լցված իրենց քաղցր բառ ու բանով, երգով ու պարով, առակով ու ասացվածքով, նաև հավատով առ այն, որ հայն Աստված ունի, անտեր չէ այս աշխարհի վրա։* Այս հայի աղոթքը իր առավոտյան "բարի լույսն" է, աղոթարան-արևածագին ուղղված խնդալի հայացքը, իր ընտանիքին ու աշխարհին ուղղված զուսպ, գորովալից ուրախությունը և այդ օրվա անձնվեր, հերոսական աշխատանքը։ Այս անձնուրաց, ընտանիք ու Հայրենիք պաշտող, մայրենի լեզվով ճոխացած, Մարդ-Բնություն տաճարում աշխատող ու ոգորող Հային են տրվում բարձրագույն շնորհները, նա է ստեղծում մեր չքնաղ երգերը, կերտում մեր էպոսը, կենդանի պահում մեր կյանքը։

Այս դժվարին ժամին, այս նոր ու թվացյալ «աստվածահաճո» վարակից ազատվելու համար, հայ մարդը իր ձեռքը պետք է մեկնի իր մշակույթին, իր բնիկ հատկանիշներին՝ հայկականությանը։ Եթե գլուխը «հավատքը» ու Ս.Գրքի մեջ թաղած մեկը որպես օրենք անպտուղ մեկն է դառնում, ապա հայ մշակույթի ու բնիկ հոգեկերտվածքի տարածքներում ապրող հայ մարդիկ տալիս են քաղցր ու կենսալից մշակութային պտուղներ։ Հայ կյանքի մեջ հավատը, ավելի ճշգրիտ՝ նրա կրոնական ատրիբուտները, չեն կարող կեցության առաջին հիմնաքարը լինել, դրանք հայ մշակույթի մի մասն են միայն։

*Եվ դրա ապացույցը բերենք ոչ թե աշխարհիկ մեր կյանքից, այլ 18-րդ դարի հոգևոր մի գործչի` աստվածաբան, բանաստեղծ, Ամենայն հայոց Կաթողիկոս Ղազար Ջահկեցու «Դրախտ ցանկալի» գրքից (ըստ Ա. Այվազյանի աշխատասիրության)*։ Նա հայերին ու հայ ազգը բնորոշում է հետևյալ վեց հատկանիշներով (ըստ իր բերած հերթականության), օրհնյալ ազգ ու տոհմով, բարեբանյալ երկրով, լեզվով կանխազարդված, գրով բարգավաճ, հավատով ազնվացած և ամբողջությամբ ճոխացած։ Սրանից հետևում է, որ`ով իր ծագումով՝ ազգուտոհմով հպարտ է ու ինքնիշխան, իր բնիկ հայկական տարածքը՝ Հայրենիքը սիրող, մայրենի լեզվի չքնաղ տարերքի մեջ, իր ճոխ գրի ու մշակյույթի կրող՝ զուսպ հավատը գալիս է նրան ազնվացնելու և անունը բարձարցնելու։ Հանե՜ք հայոց չորս առաջին հատկանիշները, և առանց նրանց կունենաք կրոնախև հավատացյալների ներկա ամբոխը, որի մեջ մտնող ամեն հայ մարդ այլևս կորած է Հայրենիքի ու ընտանիքի համար, իսկ նրա անունը՝ անպտուղ ու սնանկացած։ Եվ այսօր հանցավոր է այն ծնողը, համայնքն ու ազգը, որ իր զավակներին, իր մատաղ սերունդը, վերը բերված հատկանիշներով հարստացնելուց ու ամրապնդելուց առաջ՝ նրանց կրոնի դուռն է տանում և «հավատացյալ» դարձնում։


*Ամփոփենք. ամեն ընտանիք ու Հայաստանը գիտակից ջանքով ձեռքը պետք է գցեն իրենց բնիկ արժեքներին, մշակույթին և ապաքինվեն մեր աշխարհը տիրած այս նոր վարակից:
*
ԼԵՎՈՆ ԴՌՆՈՅԱՆ

2002թ

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

> Էտ աղանդերի հավաքներին ոչ մեկին էլ ավտոմատով չէն  տանում: Ինչ որ նրանց տալիս են "աղանդերը", թող տա Առաքելականը, ու վստահ եմ որ բոլոր աղանդաորները երկու րոպեում կդառնաին Առաքելական, քանի որ կա մի ֆակտոր - սովորույթի ուժ:


    ...Լավ է ասված: Այո, ինձ դուր եկավ: Շատ եմ մտորել այս ուղղությամբ..
      Գիտեք, իմ բարեկամը Ս. Սարգիս եկեղեցու ծխական խորհրդի անդամ էր.. Նա ճշմարիտ հավատացյալ է (քրիստոնյա): Եվ հենց ինքը վկայում էր այն բոլոր կեղծ ու շինծու հոգևորականների մասին, որոնց թիվը գնալով շատանում է մեր շրջապատում: Ցավալի է: Սակայն բնական: Սա է Հայաստանը, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ, սա է աշխարհը: Ես արդեն համակերպվել եմ սրան: Քանի որ բողոքը ոչնչի չի բերում: 
 ՄԵՐ ԵՐԿՐՈՒՄ ԿԱՆ ՄԻԱՅՆ ՊԱՐՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ,  ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐ ՉԿԱՆ....

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
....Հենց նույն մեր Ս.Սարգիս եկեղեցուց հեռացվել են սպասավորներ, ովքեր արդար էին, ովքեր արդար քարոզներ են կատարել պատարագների ժամանակ..... Ովքեր փորձել են մարդկանց հասկացնել, Աստվածաշունչը, որն Աստծո խոսքն է.. Ովքեր փորձել են մարդկանց ուղեղից ջնջել այն հիմար միտքը թե իբր Աստծո ժողովուրդը պիտի լինի խեղճ, զրկված աշխարհիկ կյանքի բոլոր «գույներից»... Եվ այլն, և այլն: Սրանք այն բաներն են, որոնք այսօր քարոզում, այո քարոզում է առաքելական եկեղեցին, սակայն ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉՆ այլ բան է ասում..

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

.... Ես սիրում եմ իմ ԵՐԿԻՐԸ, սիրում եմ իմ ժողովրդին, երդվում եմ, ես խենթանում եմ այն մտքից, որ քրիստոնյա հայ եմ:  Բայց այսօր շատ ու շատ երևույթների ու իրադարձությունների համար ցավ եմ ապրում, երբեմն հիասթափվում.... Բայց միևնույն է, երբեք չեմ կարողանում թաքցնել, որ սիրում եմ այս Հողը, ապրում եմ Հայոց երկրով և չեմ կարող պատկերացնել ինձ որևէ ուրիշ երկրում..

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Չարը նոր չի զարկել Հայաստանը և քրիստոնյա եկեղեցին: Նորաստեղծ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին արդեն զարկված էր Չարից, երբ Հայաստանում ու այլ երկրներում իր ազդեցությունն էր տարածում: Քրիստոնյաներն իրար մեջ լուծելիք հարցեր էին գտել, վեճեր ունեին հարթելու: Ասենք, Քրիստոսը մարդաստված է,թե աստվածամարդ. կամ որտեղ ու երբ էր ծնվել. Մարիամն ասվածային էություն ուն՞եր և եթե ուներ, ո՞ր մի Մարիամն ուներ… Քրիստոսի ուսմունքը յուրովի բացատրելով,նորածին եկեղեցու հայրերը մի նոր բան էին զգացել- ազդեցիկ լինելու քաղցրությունը: Ու հողն արդեն իսկ պատրաստ էր Չարին նրանց տուն մտնելու համար… *divide et impera-բաժանիր որ տիրես*  Ու բաժանեցին տարբեր տիեզերական ժողովներում, հետո արդեն բաժանված եկեղեցիներում, հետո էս նոր եկեղեցիներում, հետո էլի ու էլի ու էլի հեռացրեցին Մարդուն Աստծուց, խցկվեցին էդ բացվածքի մեջ, բուն սարքեցին իրենց համար ու իրենց ծնելիքների համար և անում են առ այսօր…
Մեր եկեղեցին անելիք ունի, մեր եկեղեցին մեզ պիտի նորից Աստծուն մոտեցնի: Մեր արմատների հեռու հեռավոր ծայրերում Աստվածայինի հետքեր կան դեռ, մեր ենթագիտակցությունը հիշում է դեռ Աստծուն, մեր հոգին դեռ կրում է Նրա շունչը… 
Մեր վիճակը շատ ավելի լավ է այլոց հետ համեմատած: Քրիստոնյա եկեղեցին աշխարհով մեկ նահանջ է ապրում, կորցնում իր գինը: Հայոց եկեղեցին բավական անաղարտ էր մնացել ու հիմա դաժան ու անհավասար պայքարի մեջ է քաշվում: Մեզ վերադաստիրակվել է պետք նաև ( ու հատկապես) կրոնի հարցում: 
Ես Հայաստանից հեռու եմ հիմա: Իմ տնից մի 70 կմ է հեռու աշխարհում միակ (առայժմ միակ) Սատանային նվիրված տաճարը: Լրիվ օֆիցիալ ու լեգալ մի հաստատություն… հավատացյալներով,սպասավորներով, ծեսերով ու գույքով: Պետական ծառայության ժամանակ մահացած իրենց հավատակիցների տապանաքարերին հնգաթև աստղ դաջելու պետական իրավունքով։ Մի օր դեռ մորմոններին ու եհովականներն երանի ենք տալու, եթե հենց հիմա չսկսենք մեզ փոխել: Հոգևոր հայրեր դուք անելիք ունեք…

Իմ ու Աստծո արանքում տեղ չկա, ոչ մեկի համար, ոչնչի համար, ուղղակի տեղ չկա։

----------


## nnaarreek

Աղանդները շաաատ մեծ ուժ են:
Ինչը մենք ենք տեսնում, ետ մենակ գագաթն ա, իրականում ետ սաղ աղանդները մի հատ մեծ մաֆիա են:

Ճիշտ ա իրանք շատ փոքր են հայ "եկեղեցականների" մաֆիաին հասնելու համար:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ճիշտն ասած թեմայի մյուս գրառումները չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարճ արտահայտեմ իմ կարծիքը սրանց մասին:
Եթե աղանդները շատերը կապում են կրոնի հետ, ես կարծում եմ, որ սա ավելի խորը բնույթ ունի: Օրինակ <<Եհովայի վկաներ>> կոչվող աղանդի նպատակը ընտանիքներ քայքայելնա: Ընտանիքի անդամներից մեկը դառնումա <<Եհովայի վկա>>, իսկ մյուսները բնականբար դեմ են դուրս գալիս նրան ու այդպես առաջանումա ընտանիքների պառակտում: Իսկ ընտանիքների պառակտումը բերումա երկրի պառակտման, քանի որ պետությունը հենց ընտանիքների միավորումա: Երկիրը ներսից քայքայվումա ու դա որոշներին ձեռնտու է:
Ես լսել եմ, որ <<Եհովայի վկաների>> կենտրոնը գտնվում է ԱՄՆ-ում ու հենց այնտեղից են նրանք ֆինանսավորվում: Փաստորեն ԱՄՆ-ն որոշել է դրա միջոցով քայքայել պետությունները ու հաստատել իր մենիշխանությունը ու բնականաբար սկսել է ավելի թույլ երկրներից ինչպիսիք են մեր տարածաշրջանի երկրները:Եթե այս էքսպերիմենտները անցնե հետագայում շատ ու շատը դժվարա լինելու: Կրոնի միջոցով պետության հիմքերը շատ շուտ են քայքայվում:
Նույն կերպ եմ վերաբերվում նաև մյուս աղանդներին` հիսունականներ, մորմոնակսններ և այլն:

----------


## Խաչմերուկ

> Մինչդեռ անհրաժեշտ է ամեն կիրակի և տոն օրերին մասնակցել Ս. Պատարագներին, ընթերցել Ավետարան, մոտելան հեգևորականին և ուղղել հուզող հարցերը, հրավիրել տուն տնօրհնեքի և այլն, և այլն, և այլն:


Երջանիկ կլինեմ ազգիս միասնական տեսնել: 
Առաջարկում եմ, որ սրա համար դուք ևս ձեր առանձնական աղոթքն անեք:

  Բարև.. Շատ դուրս եկան հարցերը բարձրացված..Բայց.. Ուզում եմ ասել հետևյալը.. Ես մասնակցել եմ շատ պատարագների, ծիսական արարողակարգի: Բայց հասկանում եմ, որ գնալով, այս ամենը դառնում է ձևական բնույթ: Այսինքն, քչանում են ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաները (Աստծո Խոսքը պահողները): Եվ շատանում է այն զանգվածը, որն ապրում է միայն արարողակարգով: Այսինքն, շրջապատում լսում ես «Օյ, այս կիրակի անպայման պիտի գնամ եկեղեցի, անպայման պիտի աղոթեմ, խոսկ եմ տվել, կամ - պարտադիր ամեն կիրակի մոմ եմ վառում»... Կներեք, բայց աս ասողներից որևէ մեկը չի կարողանում պատասխանել, ինչու՞ է աղոթում, ՈՒ՞մ է աղոթում և այլն..... Սա նշանակում է, կարևորում ենք միայն ձևական կողմը (քավ լիցի)....
  Քահանաներին էլ հարցեր փորձել եմ տալ, օրինակ - ին՞չ են երգում, մի փոքր մեկնաբանում, որպեսզի հասկանամ, թե ի՞նչ եմ երգում մի քանի ժամ անընդմեջ: Պարզվում է իրենք էլ չգիտեն...
   Ինչևէ, կրկին չեմ բողոքում, հավատացեք, քանի որ Աստված չի սիրում տրտնջացողներին: Բայց ԱՂՈԹՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԱՍՏԾՈՒՆ, որպեսզի հասկանանք Նրա Ճշմարտությունը: Եվ չաղավաղենք այն մեր իսկ «կարծիքներով»....

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

2 հարց ունեմ: Առաջինն ուղղված է մոդերատորներին. վերևում գրածիս վերջին մի քանի տողը ես չեմ տեսնում,փորձեցի մեջբերումով վերականգնեմ էլի չստացվեց: Մենակ իմ մոտ չի երևում, թե՞ ընդհարապես: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը:
Երկրորդ հարցը բոլորին՝ տեղյակ ե՞ք արդյոք, Հայաստանում մորմոնների մեջ բազմակնություն կա՞(մորմոնական գաղափարախոսությունը չի արգելում այն): Էս մի երկու օր ա ԱՄՆ-ում մեծ շուխուր ա: Դրանց համայնքներից մեկում ռեյդ ա: Նորություններով անհավանական բաներ են ցույց տալիս, հավատս չի գալիս որ սա 21դարում ու Միացյալ Նահանգներում ա կատարվում: Հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, բայց հնարավորին մանրամասն կգրեմ դեպքերի զարգացման մասին…

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 2 հարց ունեմ: Առաջինն ուղղված է մոդերատորներին. վերևում գրածիս վերջին մի քանի տողը ես չեմ տեսնում,փորձեցի մեջբերումով վերականգնեմ էլի չստացվեց: Մենակ իմ մոտ չի երևում, թե՞ ընդհարապես: Ի՞նչն է պատճառը:


Արդեն վերականգնել եմ գրառումը։  :Wink:  Ոչ մեկի մոտ էլ չէր երևում։
*
Ընդհանրապես գրառման կիսատ երևալու պատճառները երկուսն են. բազմաթիվ (որպես կանոն՝ ավելորդ ու ոչ տեղին) բազմակետերի օգտագործում, մեկ էլ բառերի արանքում բացատ (պրոբել) չդնելը (օրինակ՝ բառ,բառ)։ Որպես կանոն, գրառումները կիսատ երևում են միայն նշված դեպքերում, և պատահական չէ, որ միշտ նույն մարդկանց գրառումներն են կիսատ երևում։ Այնպես որ հետագայում գրելիս խնդրում եմ հաշվի առնել, որպեսզի նույն երևույթը չկրկնվի։ Գրառումը վերականգնելու համար մոդերատորներն ամեն անգամ ստիպված են լինում հատ–հատ ջնջել բոլոր ավելորդ պրոբելները և/կամ իրար կպած բառերի արանքներում հատ–հատ բացատներ ավելացնել։*

----------


## Monk

> ....Հենց նույն մեր Ս.Սարգիս եկեղեցուց հեռացվել են սպասավորներ, ովքեր արդար էին, ովքեր արդար քարոզներ են կատարել պատարագների ժամանակ..... Ովքեր փորձել են մարդկանց հասկացնել, Աստվածաշունչը, որն Աստծո խոսքն է.. Ովքեր փորձել են մարդկանց ուղեղից ջնջել այն հիմար միտքը թե իբր Աստծո ժողովուրդը պիտի լինի խեղճ, զրկված աշխարհիկ կյանքի բոլոր «գույներից»... Եվ այլն, և այլն: Սրանք այն բաներն են, որոնք այսօր քարոզում, այո քարոզում է առաքելական եկեղեցին, սակայն ԱՍՏՎԱԾԱՇՈՒՆՉՆ այլ բան է ասում..


Իսկ չէիք ասի, թե ովքեր էին այդ սպասավորները, ովքեր հեռացվել են իրենց արդար քարոզների համար? 

Չէիք բացատրի նաև Ձեր ընկալումը «զրկվել աշխարհիկ կյանքի բոլոր «գույներից»» արտահայտության վերաբերյալ?

----------


## Արիացի

Այն ամենը ինչ հակասում է մեր ազգի շահերին ու մեզ վնաս է պատճառում պետք է վերանան այս երկրից: Նման երևույթների ցուցակը գլխավորում են (իմ կարծիքն է) սերիալները, շոու-բիզնեսի հիմարությունները և աղանդները: 

Ոչ մի խոսքի ազատության մասին այստեղ խոսք լինել չի կարող: Աղանդները նրա համար են որպեսզի մեր նման խելոք ազգերին հիմարացնեն և աստիճանաբար վերացնեն: Դա հատուկ կազմակերպված պլան է, որը չի հասկանում մեր ժողովուրդը: Ոնց կարելի է թույլ տալ, որ ինչ-որ կառույցներ Հայ երիտասարդին քարոզեն զենք երբեք չվերցնել: Սա անթույլատրելի է:

----------


## Արիացի

> ետ 1700 տարվա "աղանդի" շնորհիվ է որ դուք հիմա ձեզ Հայ եք կոչում


Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր ազգային գիտակցության հետ: Քրիստոնեությունը քանդել է մեր ազգը, մեր երկիրը ու մեր մշակույթը, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ դրա շնորհիվ ենք մենք մեզ հայ կոչում:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> ...Բայց հասկանում եմ, որ գնալով, այս ամենը դառնում է ձևական բնույթ:


Մի բան ասեմ, բայց չնեղանաք: Զարմացած եմ Ձեր դատողությամբ: Կարծում եմ սա պարզապես Ձեր «անլուրջ» մոտեցման արդյունք է:
Անշուշտ, եկեղեցում ծեսը երբեք չի փոխվում, այլ միայն տոն օրերին օրվա խորհրդի հետ կապված հատուկ շարականներ և աղոթքներ են երգվում ու կարդացվում: Մարդուց է կախված այն, թե որքնով նրա համար սովորական կդառնա այդ ծեսը:Դուք ինքներդ Ձեր բերանով դատեցիք Ձեզ, քանի որ եթե Դուք ծեսին, օրինակ Ս. Պատարագին, մոտենում եք խոնարհաբար, եթե չեք հասկանում, ապա գոնե գիտակցում եք, թե ի?նչ է կատարվում, Դուք Ձեր խոնարհությունը կունենայիք դրա հանդեպ և ամեն անգամ գրեթե նույնակերպ կրկնվող ծեսի մեջ առավել կփառաբանեիք Աստծուն և էլ ավելի լուրջ մոտեցում ձեռք կբերեիք: Ավել չեմ ուզում մանրանամ:




> Քահանաներին էլ հարցեր փորձել եմ տալ, օրինակ - ին՞չ են երգում, մի փոքր մեկնաբանում, որպեսզի հասկանամ, թե ի՞նչ եմ երգում մի քանի ժամ անընդմեջ: Պարզվում է իրենք էլ չգիտեն...


Կարծում եմ` Դուք արդեն բամբասանքի եք տրվել: Դա բացարձակ պատշաճ չէ առողջ դատողություն ունեցող մարդուն: Պետք չէ զրպարտել քահանաներին, այն էլ ամենահասարակ մի հարցի շուրջ: Քավ լիցի, մեր քահանաները բավական գրագետ են, և եթե դուք նույնիսկ «ամենաագրագետ» քահանային էլ լրջորեն հարցնեիք երգվող շարականի իմաստը, նա կպատասխաներ:
Ի գիտություն. Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին հոգևոր սպասավորներ է պատրաստում 6 տարի օր ու գիշեր /բառիս բուն իմաստով/ կրթելով երիտասարդներին: Քահանա դառնալն այնքան էլ հեշտ բան չէ: Դա բավականի երկար պրոցես է:
Կարծում եմ` Դուք նախ պետք է պարզեք, թե ու?մ եք մոտեցել: Դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է իմանալ, թե եկեղեցում ով ովէ: Եթե եկեղեցականի հագուստով է կանգնած, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա քահանա է: Մեծ հաջողությամբ Ձեր առջև կարող էր կանգնած լինել սկսնակ դպիր, որը դեռ նոր նոր պետք է անցնի մի ամբողջ դպրոց:
Ե.Գ. Եկեղեցական արարողությունների ժամանակ քահանաները սովորաբար լինում են շուրջառով /այպես ասած թիկնոցով/: Գոնե այդպես փորձեք տարբերել:

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի մեր ազգային գիտակցության հետ: Քրիստոնեությունը քանդել է մեր ազգը, մեր երկիրը ու մեր մշակույթը, իսկ դու ասում ես, որ դրա շնորհիվ ենք մենք մեզ հայ կոչում:


Անկեղծ ասած նախորդ գրառումդ դուրս եկավ, սակայն այս մեկն ինձ շաաաաատ զարմացրեց: Չգիտեմ, թե քանի տարեկան ես, բայց, կներես, շատ պրիմիտիվ ես մտածում: Խորհուրդ կտամ լավ ուսումնասիրես հայոց պատմությունը, մանավանդ եկեղեցու դերին ու նշանակությանը վերաբերվող էջերը: Այն ժամանակ հավանաբար կհասկանաս, թե ինչ արեց քրիստոնեությունը հայերի համար, ամրացրեց ու զարգացրեզ դարավոր մշակույթը, նորոգեց և ծաղկացրեց, թե? քանդեց այն:
Երբ կունենաս միանշանակ պատասխան քո իսկ առաջ բերած վարկածին /գոնե ինձ ապացուցելու համար/ այն ժամանակ նման հայտարարություններով հանդես արի և ես որևէ հակառակություն չեմ ունենա քեզ:
Մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ գրածիցս չես նեղանա, այլ կխորհես, քանի որ զայրույթից կամ ատելությունից չէ, որ այսքան գրեցի: Պարզապես ուզում եմ, որ քեզ նման հայ երիտասարդը, որը կարծես թե մտահոգված է ազգի ճակատագրով, ավելի ռեալ նայի իր շուրջը:
Աստված քեզ հետ /չնայած որքան հասկաց դու Աստծուն չես հավատում???/

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անկեղծ ասած նախորդ գրառումդ դուրս եկավ, սակայն այս մեկն ինձ շաաաաատ զարմացրեց: Չգիտեմ, թե քանի տարեկան ես, բայց, կներես, շատ պրիմիտիվ ես մտածում: Խորհուրդ կտամ լավ ուսումնասիրես հայոց պատմությունը, մանավանդ եկեղեցու դերին ու նշանակությանը վերաբերվող էջերը: Այն ժամանակ հավանաբար կհասկանաս, թե ինչ արեց քրիստոնեությունը հայերի համար, ամրացրեց ու զարգացրեզ դարավոր մշակույթը, նորոգեց և ծաղկացրեց, թե? քանդեց այն:


Չգիտեմ` ինձ հետ կհամաձայնեք, թե ոչ, բայց ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը պահեց մեր ազգը, այլ եկեղեցին: Դրանց միջև տարբերությունը բացատրելը մի քիչ դժվար է, բայց հուսով եմ հասկացաք` ինչ էի ուզում ասել:

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> ...Ինչ որ նրանց տալիս են "աղանդերը", թող տա Առաքելականը, ու վստահ եմ որ բոլոր աղանդաորները երկու րոպեում կդառնաին Առաքելական, քանի որ կա մի ֆակտոր - սովորույթի ուժ:


Եկեղեցու առաքելությունը սոված մարդկանց կերակրելը չէ: Եկեղեցին բարեգործական կազմակերպություն չէ: Լավ կլիներ նախ ճշտեիք Ձեզ համար, թե ի?նչ է նշանակում եկեղեցի:  :Smile: 
Բացի այդ, իմ անկեղծ կարքծիքն են ուզում ասել, չնայած որ իմ քահանան ու նաև այլ քահանաներ, ովքեր լսել են իմ այս միտքը, վրաս զայրացել են: Ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե մարդը եկեղեցի պիտի գա շահ հետապնդելով, այսինքն նյութական օժանդակություն ստանալու համար և ձև անի, թե ինքը հավատում է, իրեն պատեպատ տա, լավ է, որ նման մարդիկ չգան եկեղեցի: Թող եկեղեցի գան այն մարդիկ, ովքեր, ինչպես Քրիստոսն է ասում, ԾԱՐԱՎՆ ՈՒՆԵՆ ԱՐԴԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ, ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ:

Ե.Գ. Եթե ծանոթ լինեիք Հայ Եկեղեցու գործունեությանը, ապա տեղյակ կլինեիք, որ Հայ Առաքելական Սուրբ Եկեղեցին, չնայած իր սուղ պայմանների, և չնայած նրա, ինչ որ ես գրեցի, բավականին մեծ բարեգործական միջոցառումներ է իրականացնում: Օրինակ Դուք տեղյակ եք արդյոք, որ միայն երևանում Եկեղեցու հաշվին գործում է 4-5 բարեգործական ճաշարան, որտեղ օրը 3 թե 4 անգամ սովյաները կերակրվում են: Ու նմանատիպ շատ ու շատ այլ միջոցառումներ: 

*ԵԹԵ ՄԻ ԲԱՆԻՑ ՏԵՂՅԱԿ ՉԵՔ, ՄԻ ՇՏԱՊԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԲԱՄԲԱՍԱՆՔՆ ՈՒ ՉԱՐԱԽՈՍՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ՏԱՐԱԾԵԼ, ԱՌԱՎԵԼ ԵՎՍ ԵԿԵՂԵՑՈՒ ՆԱԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ: ԴԱ ՍՐԲԱՊՂԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է:
ՍԱ Է ԿՈՐԾԱՆՈՒՄ ՄԵՐ ԱԶԳԸ:
ՀԵՐԻՔ Է ՍԵՐԻԱԼՆԵՐ ՆԱՅԵՔ:*


Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց



> Չգիտեմ` ինձ հետ կհամաձայնեք, թե ոչ, բայց ոչ թե քրիստոնեությունը պահեց մեր ազգը, այլ եկեղեցին: Դրանց միջև տարբերությունը բացատրելը մի քիչ դժվար է, բայց հուսով եմ հասկացաք` ինչ էի ուզում ասել:


Շատ դժվար է Հայ Եկեղեցու պարագայուն իրարից զատել եկեղեցին և քրիստոնեությունը: Բառիս ոչ ուղղակի իմաստով դրանք նույն բանն են: Եկեղեցին, կարծում եմ, քրիստոնեության նյութական արտահայտումն է: /մի քիչ գեղեցիկ չստացվեց, բայց հույս ունեմ, ինչպես Դուք, հասկացաք միտքս :Smile:  :Wink: /:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Օրինակ Դուք տեղյակ եք արդյոք, որ միայն երևանում Եկեղեցու հաշվին գործում է 4-5 բարեգործական ճաշարան, որտեղ օրը 3 թե 4 անգամ սովյաները կերակրվում են: Ու նմանատիպ շատ ու շատ այլ միջոցառումներ:


Շատ գովելի է: Ես անգամ պատկերացում չունեի, որ Հայաստանում նման բան է հանարավոր: 
Փաստորեն դեռ ամեն-ինչ կորած չէ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ramzes

Աղանդները շատ վտանգավոր են մեր երկրի համար, դա ոչ մի ազատություն էլ չի իմ կարծիքով, ավելին, ես դա համարում եմ գիտելիքի պակաս, երբ մարդը գնում է այդ ուղղությամբ: Ինչ խոսք, աղանդները նաև շատ հզոր պառակտիչ դեր կարող են ունենալ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԵՀՈՎԱՅԻ ՎԿԱՆԵՐԻՆ ԿՏՐԱՄԱԴՐԵՆ ԶԻՆԳՐՔՈՒՅԿՆԵՐ*
> Հունվարի 21- ին, ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանին դիմել էր ՀՀ- ում “Եհովայի վկաներ” կրոնական կազմակերպության խորհրդի նախագահը` հայտնելով, որ նշված կրոնական կազմակերպությանը հարող, ազատազրկման ձևով պատիժ կրած անձինք տարածքային զինկոմիսարիատների կողմից ստեղծվող խոչընդոտների պատճառով մինչ օրս չեն հաշվառվում: Ըստ դիմումատուի, նրանք չեն կարողանում գրանցվել իրենց բնակության վայրերում, անձնագրում ունենալ օտարերկրյա պետություններում անձնագրի վավերականությունը հավաստող կնիք, ինչպես նաև զինվորական գրքույկ: 
> 
> Այս խնդիրների կապակցությամբ Արմեն Հարությունյանը պաշտոնական գրությամբ դիմել էր ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարին` առաջարկելով ներկայացնել պարզաբանումներ նշված դիմում- բողոքի վերաբերյալ: 
> 
> ՀՀ Պաշտպանության նախարար Սեյրան Օհանյանը Պաշտպանի գրությանն ի պատասխան նշել է, որ վերոնշյալ խնդիրները քննարկվել են ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության և ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության կողմից: Նախարարը նշել է. “հաշվի առնելով խնդրի վերաբերյալ ՀՀ օրենսդրության պահանջները, ՀՀ Գլխավոր դատախազությունն առաջարկել է վերը նշված կարգավիճակ ունեցող անձանց հաշվառել ՀՀ ԶՈՒ պահեստազորում, ինչի առընչությամբ ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարությունը առարկություն չունի”: Նախարարը հայտնել է նաև, որ ՀՀ զինվորական կոմիսարին ցուցում է տրվել կազմակերպել նշված անձանց ՀՀ ԶՈՒ պահեստազորում հաշվառելու և զինգրքույկ տրամադրելու գործընթացը: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում են ՀՀ Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի գրասենյակից:


16:21:03 - 26/05/2008
http://http://lragir.am/src/index.php#top

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Մարդու իրավունքների եվ հիմնարար
> ազատությունների պաշտպանության մասին
> եվրոպական կոնվենցիա*
> *ՀՈԴՎԱԾ 9
> Մտքի, խղճի եւ կրոնի ազատության*
> *1.* Յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի մտքի, խղճի եւ կրոնի ազատության իրավունք. այդ իրավունքը ներառում է իր կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները փոխելու ազատությունը և իր կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները, ինչպես միանձյա, այնպես էլ ուրիշների հետ համատեղ, հրապարակային կամ մասնավոր կարգով, ժամերգությամբ, ուսմունքով դավանելու եւ կրոնական ու ծիսական արարողություններ կատարելու ազատությունը:
> *2.* Իր կրոնը կամ համոզմունքները դավանելու *ազատությունը ենթակա է միայն այնպիսի սահմանափակումների, որոնք սահմանված են օրենքով եւ անհրաժեշտ են ժողովրդավարական հասարակության մեջ` ի շահ հասարակական անդորրի, հասարակական կարգի, առողջության ու բարոյականության պահպանության* կամ այլ անձանց իրավունքների եւ ազատությունների պաշտպանության համար:


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> _Արմեն Հարությունյան
> Իրավ. գիտ. դոկտոր, ԵՊՀ-ի Սահմանադրական և Միջազգային իրավունքի ամբիոնի պրոֆեսոր_
> 
> 
> *Մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության իրավունքը ՀՀ օրենսդրության մեջ և դրա կիրառումը.
> Մարդու իրավունքների եվրոպական կոնվենցիայի վավերացման ազդեցությունը Հայաստանում (9-րդ հդվ.)*
> *1.Ընդհանուր տեղեկություններ*
> Համաձայնագրի 9 հոդվածի բովանդակությունը ընդգրկում է մարդու մտավոր և հոգևոր կեցության միտք, համոզմունքներ, խիղճ, կրոն. բավականին լայն շրջանակ, թեև դատելով այդ հոդվածի տեսքից, նրա հիմնական բովանդակությունը կազմում է հենց որևէ կրոն դավանելու, ինչպես նաև սեփական կրոնասիրությունը և համոզմունքները կրոնական և ծիսական արարողությունների միջոցով արտահայտելու ազատությունը:
> *2.* Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությունը Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրության 23 և 24 հոդվածների դրույթների և ընթացիկ օրենսդրության դրույթների վերլուծությունը, դրանց համեմատումը միջազգային իրավական ակտերի հետ, դրանց գործնական կիրառման հետևանքների ուսումնասիրությունը վկայում են, որ խղճի ազատություն հասկացությունն իրավական կատեգորիա է, որը բաղկացած է մի շարք բաղադրիչներից, այն է.
> ...


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> *2.1. Մտքի, խղճի, կրոնի ազատության իրավունքի իրագործման պրակտիկան*
> Ինչ վերաբերում է Կոնվենցիայի հոդված 9-ում շարադրված իրավունքների իրականացման պրակտիկային, ապա մտքի, խղճի և կրոնի ազատության իրավունքի իրականացման պրակտիկայում արմատական բեկում ուրվագծվեց 80-ական թվականների կեսին կապված վերակառուցման գործընթացի սկզբնավորման հետ: Այդ փոփոխություններն առաջին հերթին շոշափեցին կրոնի ազատության իրավունքը:
> 
> Նոր պայմաններում խղճի ազատության իրավական հիմքերի ամրապնդման կարևոր սահմանագիծ հանդիսացավ խղճի ազատության և կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին 1991 թվականի հունիսի 17-ի օրենքը: *Օրենքը հռչակում է օրենքի առջև բոլոր կրոնական միավորումների իրավահավասարությունը /հոդված 5/:* Դա նշանակում է, որ ոչ մի կրոն, ոչ մի կրոնական միավորում չունի որևէ առավելություն և չի կարող մյուսների համեմատ ենթարկվել որևէ սահմանափակումների:
> 
> Օրենքի համաձայն, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները, ինչպես նաև օտարերկրացիները և քաղաքացիություն չունեցող անձինք ինչպես անհատական կարգով, այնպես էլ համապատասխան հասարակական կազմակեպությունների ստեղծման միջոցով /հոդված 4/ օգտվում են դավանանքի ազատության իրավունքից: Ասվածը վերաբերում է և կրոնական, և աթեիստական հասարակական միավորումներին:
> 
> *Դավանանքի և համոզմունքների ազատության հարցերում պետությունը չեզոք է*, այսինքն, չի պաշտպանում որևէ կրոն կամ կրոնական աշխարհայացք ու դրանցից և ոչ մեկին նախապատվություն չի տալիս կամ աջակցություն չի ցուցաբերում:
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրությունում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու հետ կապված մի շարք հարցերի կարգավորումը դրված է առանձին սյունակով: Սակայն դա պայմանավորված է հայ եկեղեցու կարգավիճակի յուրօրինակությամբ, որը կարելի է համեմատել Վատիկանի կարգավիճակի հետ: Այստեղ առավելություններ չկան, *բայց առկա է Հայ եկեղեցու յուրահատկության օրենսդրական արտացոլումը:* *Այսպես, օրենքի 22 հոդվածի համաձայն, Ամենայն Հայոց Կաթողիկոս ընտրված անձն ինքնաբերաբար ստանում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիություն:*
> ...


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օրենքի համաձայն և ի կատարումն եկեղեցին պետությունից անջատելու սկզբունքի, *կրոնական կազմակերպությունները չեն կարող միջամտել պետության գործերին և մասնակցել պետական իշխանության և կառավարման մարմինների ընտրություններին, ինչպես նաև քաղաքական կուսակցությունների գործունեությանը*: Խոսքը բուն կրոնական կազմակերպություններին է վերաբերում: Օրինակ, նրանք չեն օգտվում պատգամավորության թեկնածուներ առաջադրելու իրավունքից: Ինչ վերաբերում է կրոնական կազմակերպությունների անդամներին, ապա որպես քաղաքացիներ նրանք օգտվում են սահմանադրական բոլոր իրավունքներից և իրավասու են անհատապես մասնակցելու քաղաքական կյանքին, այդ թվում նաև անդամագրվել քաղաքական կուսակցություններին, մասնակցել ընտրություններին և այլն: Այսինքն, սահմանափակումները տարածվում են ամբողջությամբ վերցրած կրոնական կազմակերպությունների, այլ ոչ թե դրանց անդամների վրա:
> 
> Կրոնական կազմակերպություններին տրված է բարեգործական գործունեության, ինչպես նաև մշակութային և լուսավորչական կազամակերպությունների ստեղծելու, զանգվածային լրատվության մարմիններ ներառյալ ռադիոն և հեռուստատեսությունը, հիմնելու իրավունք /հոդված 7/:
> 
> Այդ ամենով կրոնական կազամակերպությունները ցանկացած հասարակական կազամակերպությունների նմանությամբ, իրավունք են ստանում մասնակցել հասարակության ընկերային-մշակութային կյանքին:
> 
> *Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում, ինչպես և արտասահմանյան
> ժամանակակից շատ երկրներում, բացակայում է պետությունից եկեղեցու
> լրիվ մեկուսացումը:* Մի շարք ոլորտներում, հաստատվել է նրանց համագործակցությունը, հատկապես հոգևոր-բարոյական ոլորտում, օրինակ
> ...


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Դիտարկենք Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում խղճի ազատության իրագործման պրակտիկայի առանձին ասպեկտները:*
> *Ցանկացած կրոն դավանելու իրավունքը*
> Հայաստանի 1991-1999 թվականների դատական պրակտիկայում
> գործնականորեն հայտնի չեն կրոնական միավորումների գրանցումը մերժելու նախադեպեր: Օրենքի 5 և 14 հոդվածների ներկայացրած բոլոր պահանջների չկատարման պատճառով պայմանավորված գրանցման ուշացման դեպքեր, րպես կանոն, չեն հանգեցրել դատական գանգատարկումների: Ավելին, օրենքի 5 հոդվածն առարկայորեն նշում է այն հանգամանքները, որոնք կարող են հիմք անդիսանալ կրանական կազմակերպությունների գրանցումը մերժելու համար: Նման առարկայնությունը նվազեցնում է կամայականության դրսևորման հնարավորությունը:
> 
> Կրոնական կազմակերպությունների գրանցումը մերժելու դեպքերը վերաբերել են մարտաշունչ հոգևորսությամբ /ինչը հակասում է օրենքի 8 հոդվածին/ զբաղվող որոշ աղանդներին: Խոսքը Եհովայի վկաներ աղանդի մասին է: Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում հոգևորսություն հասկացությունը ենթադրում է մարդու անձնական կյանքին ակտիվ միջամտություն, նրա կողմից այս կամ այն կրոնի և, ընդհանրապես, դավանանքի նկատմամբ ինքնուրույն վերաբերմունք ձևավորելու հնարավորության սահմանափակում: Կրոնական միավորումների գրանցումը մերժելու այլ դեպքեր վերջին տարիների հայկական դատական պրակտիկային հայտնի չեն:
> 
> Այնուամենայնիվ, նշենք, որ վերոհիշյալ որոշումը չի վերացրել Հայաստանի Հանրապետության տարածքում օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիների կողմից կրոնական միավորումներ կազամավորելու ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ
> նախատեսված իրավունքը. օրենսդրությամբ սահմանված է, որ ՀՀ տարածքում գտնվող օտարերկրյա քաղաքացիներին երաշխավորված է խղճի ազատություն:
> ...


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Կրոնը փոխելու իրավունքը*
> Թեև Հայաստանի Հանրապետության օրենսդրություւնում բացակայում է այդ իրավունքի անմիջական ստուգաբանական մատնանշումը, սակայն *կրոնափոխության իրավունքի դրսևորումներից է կրոնական միավորմանը կամավոր անդամագրվելու և նրանից կամավոր դուրս գալու իրավունքը*: Ոչ ոք իրավասու չէ խոչընդոտել քաղաքացու կողմից այդ հարցի ինքնուրույն լուծումը առանց իր արարքի պատճառաբանման:
> 
> _Որևէ կրոն չդավանելու իրավունքը_
> Ըստ հայկական իրավական ավանդույթի, որևէ կրոն չդավանելու իրավունքը համարվում է խղճի ազատության, իսկ ավելի ամփոփ ասած ընդհանրապես ազատության ինքնուրույն տարր: Բացի դրանից, որևէ *կրոն չդավանելու իրավունքը մեկնաբանվում է որպես աշխարհիկ աշխարհայացք ունենալու իրավունք*:
> 
> *Կրոնի քարոզչության իրավունքը*
> 1991 թ. օրենքի 7 հոդվածի 1-9 կետերը քաղաքացիներին երաշխավորում են կրոնի հետ կապված իրենց համոզմունքների սահմանման, արտահայտման և տարածման իրավունքը: Իրականացվում է բերգործական և այլ մշակութային-լուսավորչական գործունեություն, մեծ տպաքանակներով հրատարակվում և տարածվում է կրոնական բնույթի գրականություն, որը դարձել է գործնականորեն ցանկացած գրավաճառության, այդ թվում նաև փողոցային և մետրոպոլիտենի կայաններում իրականացվող գրքի առևտրի, մշտական բաղադրիչը:
> 
> ...


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> _Եզրակացություններ և առաջարկություններ_
> Ամփոփելով 1991-1999 թթ. ժամանակաշրջանը` ընդգծենք խղճի ազատության իրավունքի սկզբունքորեն նոր իրավական հիմքի ստեղծումը, դավանանքի ազատության մասին օրենքի ներածականում միջազգային համաձայնագրերի և պայմանագրերի դրույթների անմիջական վկայակոչումների առկայությունը, կրոնական միավորումների գործունեության իրական իրավական և նյութական երաշխիքների ստեղծումը` ներառյալ կրոնական միավորումների սեփականատիրական իրավունքը, պետության, հասարակական միավորումների կամ քաղաքացիների սեփականությունը հանդիսացող գույքից օգտվելու իրավունքը և այլն:
> 
> _Օրենսդրական փոփոխություններ_
> *1.* 1991 թ. օրենքը զերծ չէ նաև թերություններից: Մասնավորապես.
> *ա.* հստակ տարբերակված չեն կրոնական կազմակերպությունը որպես
> եկեղեցական հաստատություն և կրոնական միավորումը որպես քաղաքացիների կամավոր կազմակերպություն:
> *բ.* մատնանշված չեն պետության և օտարերկրյա կրոնական կազմակերպությունների փոխհարաբերությունների առանձնահատկությունները: Դա վերաբերում է հատկապես արտասահմանյան այն բազմաթիվ քարոզչական առաքելությունների կարգավիճակին, որոնք եկեղեցին Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը` առանց օրենքի և իշխանությունների կողմից որևէ վերահսկողության:
> *գ.* վերջապես, օրենքում կարգավորված չեն զիծառայողների, ոստիկանների խղճի ազատության իրագործման հիմնահարցերը, թեև պրակտիկան ցույց տվեց մի կողմից կրոնական կազմակերպությունների, մյուս կողմից` զորամասերի ու ներքին զորքերի /ոստիկանության/ ստորաբաժանումների հրամանատարության փոխհարաբերությունների պայմանագրային ձևերի նպատակահարմարությունն ու արդյունավետությունը:
> ...


...

----------


## Grace43

մի բան հարցնեմ,աղանդն ի՞նչ ա,ինձ կարա՞ք բացատրեք դրա իմաստը:

----------


## REAL_ist

մոտավորապես



> Աղանդ ասելով ինչ եք հասկանում,որ ասում եք Քրիստոնեությունը աղանդ է?
> եթե ես փորցեմ սահմանեմ աղանդը հետևյալը կստացվի`
> աղանդը կազմակերպութուն է,որի անդամները միավորվում են իրենց`հիմնական կրոնական ուղղություններին չհամապատասխանող համոզմունքներով և որոնք դեմ են պաշտոնական եկեղեցու գոյությանը:մոտավորապես այսպես,իսկ այս սահամանման հետ այսօրվա Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի

----------


## Grace43

> աղանդը կազմակերպութուն է,որի անդամները միավորվում են իրենց`հիմնական կրոնական ուղղություններին չհամապատասխանող համոզմունքներով և որոնք դեմ են պաշտոնական եկեղեցու գոյությանը:մոտավորապես այսպես,իսկ այս սահամանման հետ այսօրվա Քրիստոնեությունը ոչ մի կապ չունի


Քո ասածից դուրս ա գալիս,որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին նունպես աղանդ է,քանի ր նրանց շատ համոզմուններ չեն համապատասխանում մեր առաքելական եկեղեցու համոզմունքնեին,ես քեզ հավաստիացնում եմ,բայց կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին հո աղանդ չի… :Think:  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ կապ ունի, գրելեմ դեմ են հիմնական կրոնական ուղղություններին ու պաշտոնական եկեղեցուն ընդհանրապես, դրա մեջ նույն կաթոլիկը բնականաբար մտնումա

----------


## Grace43

> մեր առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ կապ ունի, գրելեմ դեմ են հիմնական կրոնական ուղղություններին ու պաշտոնական եկեղեցուն ընդհանրապես, դրա մեջ նույն կաթոլիկը բնականաբար մտնումա


Էդ դեպքում ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ,մի խոսքով աղանդ համարվում է այն եկեղեցին,որ Աստվածաշունչն ամբողջությամբ չի ընդունում:Այդ դեպքոմ իսկական աղանդներից պետք է հեռու մնալ,էսքան մի բան… :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Զարմանալի է մարդիկ խոսում են տարբեր աղանդների կրոնների մասին, մեղադրում այս կամ այն բանի համար, սակայն ոչ ոք չի նշում մի գրականություն որտեղ նշված լինի մեղադրանքի հիմքը։
Խնդրում եմ նշեք աղանդները և նրանց  սկզբունքները, ցանկալի է հավաստի աղբյուրների հետ միասին։

----------


## Enipra

Աղանդների մասին /հայերեն/

----------

may (18.02.2009)

----------


## Lili-33

կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել այսպես- քրիստոնեական աղանդը այն է, որ մերժում է քրիստոնեական հավատքի հիմնական դրույթները…

----------


## Ambrosine

> մի բան հարցնեմ,աղանդն ի՞նչ ա,ինձ կարա՞ք բացատրեք դրա իմաստը:


ահա`
Տեր Մխիթար քահանա Ալոյան
և
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=347401&postcount=32

----------


## Astrid

> Զարմանալի է մարդիկ խոսում են տարբեր աղանդների կրոնների մասին, մեղադրում այս կամ այն բանի համար, սակայն ոչ ոք չի նշում մի գրականություն որտեղ նշված լինի մեղադրանքի հիմքը։
> Խնդրում եմ նշեք աղանդները և նրանց  սկզբունքները, ցանկալի է հավաստի աղբյուրների հետ միասին։


ճիշտ ես ասում, նախ և առաջ պետք է հասկանալ թե ինչ է նշանակում աղանդ: 

 Սկզբում նշեմ գրականությունը. «Մոլորեցնողները» («Ինչին են հավատում աղանդի անդամները: Ինչպես են հետևորդներ որսում” ) Ջոն Մաք-Դաուել, Դոն Ս*****րտ, Երեվան 2002 ՝ թարգմանված Հայ Առաոքելաակն Եկեղեցու Եկեղեցասիրած Եղբայրության և Նոր Կյանք Միության կողմից, և իհարկե Աստվածաշունչը:

Առասարակ աղանդները առաջանում են Աստծո բնույթը սխալ հաստանալու պատճառով: Աստվածաշունչը ասում է, որ Աստված սեր է, այսինքն Աստված սիրում է մարդկանց ու չի ուզում մարդկանց պատժել: Բայց բոլոր մարդիկ մեղավոր են, Աստված ստիպված է մարդկանց պատժել, քանի որ Նա սուրբ է: Բայց այս խնդիրը Աստված լուծեց Իր միակ Որդուն զոհելով, որ մարդիկ ոչ թե հավերժական պատիժ կրեն, այլ ապրեն հենց Աստծո Արքայուտյան մեջ ու Աստծո հետ: Աստված սա մարդկանց առաջարկում է որպես նվեր, ու բանալին հավատալն է նրան, որ Հիսուսն է Քրիստոսը՝ Աստծո Որդին:

Աղանդների հիմնական մասը հայտարարում են, որ հավիտենականությունը բարի գործեր անելով կարելի է գնել, ձեռք բերել, շահել, հետևաբար ժխտում են Քրիստոսի Աստված լինելը:

----------


## The_only_one

Այսօր Հայաստանում մի կողմից շատ է անհարկի օգտագործվում «աղանդ» բառը (հատկապես լրատվամիջոցներով), մյուս կողմից պարարտ հող կա Հայաստանում աղանդավորության զարգացման համար։ 
Աստվածաբանական տեսանկյունից աղանդն այն կրոնական խումբն է, որը խեղաթյուրում է աստվածաշնչյան քրիստոնեական հիմնարար ուսմունքները (դոկտրինաները)։
Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի երկրորդ գալուստից առաջ շատանալու են սուտ մարգարեները։ «Վասն զի ժամանակ պիտի գա, որ ողջամիտ վարդապետությանը պիտի չհամբերեն, հապա հաճելի բաներ լսելու մարմանջով իրենց ցանկություների համեմատ վարդապետություններ պիտի դիզեն իրենց։ Եվ ճշմարտությունից ականջները պիտի դարձնեն ու առասպելների հետևից պիտի մոլորվեն» (Բ Տիմ, 4:3-4): 
Ինչպե՞ս վերաբերվել նրանց խոսքերին, որոնք իրենց քրիտոնյա են կոչում և խոսում են Քրիստոսի մասին։ Ինչպե՞ս ճանաչել՝ արդյոք նրանք ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաներ են, թե աղանդավորներ։ Միայն Սուրբ Գիրքը՝ Աստվածաշունչն է տալիս Քրիստոսի մասին ճշմարիտ գիտություն և աստվածային հայտնություն։
	Աստվածաշնչով առաջնորդվող քրիստոնյաներն ընդունում են Աստվածաշունչը և միայն Աստվածաշունչը՝ որպես միակ բացարձակ և բարձրագույն հեղինակություն։ «Բոլոր գիրքն Աստծո շունչն է և օգտակար՝  սովորեցնելու, հանդիմանելու, շտկելու և արդարության խրատելու համար» (Բ Տիմ. 3:16),
•	ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաները հավատում են, որ Աստված Անձ է, Աստված Երրորդություն է Մեկ անձի մեջ՜ Հայրը, Որդին, Սուրբ Հոգին։
•	ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաները հավատում են, որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն Աստված է։ «Սկզբից էր Բանը և Բանը Աստծո մոտ էր և Բանը Աստված էր» (Հովհ. 1:1):Նա Աստծո հետ մեկ է։ «Ես ևՀայրը մեկ ենք» (Հովհ. 10:30):
•	ճշմարիտ քրիստոնյաները հավատում են, որ Սուրբ Հոգին Անձ է, Աստված է (Հովհ. 16:7-15): Միայն անձը կարող է դատապարտել, մխիթարել, հանդիմանել, գալիքը պատմել (Գործք 5:3-4):
•	Միայն հավատքով է մարդն արդարանում. «Շնորհքով եք փրկված դուք հավատքի միջոցով, և սա ոչ թե ձեզանից է, այլ Աստծո պարգևն է, ոչ թե գործերից, որ մեկը չպարծենա» (Եփես. 2 :Xeloq: -9):
•	Բոլոր մեռելները հարություն պիտի առնեն. «Որովհետև ինչպես Ադամով ամենքը մեռնում են, նույնպես էլ Քրիստոսով ամենքը կենդանի պիտի լինեն։ Բայց ամեն մեկն իր կարգով։ Առաջին պտուղը Քրիստոս, հետո՝ Քրիստոսինները՝ Իր գալու ժամանակ։ Դրանից հետո կգա վախճանը, երբ թագավորությունը պիտի տա Հոր Աստծո ձեռքը, երբ խափանի ամեն իշխանություն և ամեն պետություն ու զորություն» (Ա Կորնթ. 15:22-24):
•	Հավատացողները չեն դատապարտվի. «Նա, որ հավատում է Նրան, չի դատապարտվի, իսկ նա, որ չի հավատում, արդեն իսկ դատապարտված է, որովհետև Աստծո Միածին Որդու անվանը չհավատաց» (Հովհ. 3:18):
•	Չհավատացողները և չարագործները կգնան դժոխք՝ տանջանքի վայր. «Սրանք պիտի գնան հավիտենական տանջանք, իսկ արդարները՝ հավիտենական կյանք» (Մաթ. 25:46), «Եվ ով որ Կյանքի Գրքի մեջ գրված չգտնվեց, կրակի լճի մեջ գցվեց» (Հայտն. 20:15):
Ովքեր չեն հավատում աստվածաշնչյան այս և մյուս ճշմարտություններին և ինքնակամ ու խեղաթյուրված են մեկնաբանում և սովորեցնում Աստվածաշունչը, նրանք աղանդավորներ են։
Յուրաքանչյուր քրիստոնյա պետք է մշտապես Աստվածաշունչ կարդա, հատկապես Նոր Կտակարան, և պահի ու կատարի բոլոր գրվածները, որովհետև դրանցից է կախված մեր կյանքը և հավիտենական ճակատագիրը։

----------

Karina (16.02.2009), karina13 (20.02.2009), Moonwalker (24.05.2011), Կտրուկ (21.02.2009)

----------


## karina13

Աղանդներ են.
Եհովայի վկաներ
Ավետարանչականներ
Հիսնականներ    
Մորմոններ    
Միավորման շարժում    
Սայենթոլոգիա    
Կյանքի խոսք    
«Նորառաքելոց եկեղեցի»    
Վալդորֆյան մանկավարժություն    
Բահայի համայնք    
Կրիշնա գիտակցության ընկերություն
«Ուիթնես Լիի տեղական եկեղեցի»
Ագնի Յոգա/ Ռերիխ
Սատանայապաշտություն
Տրանսցենդենտալ Մեդիտացիա
Բոստոնյան շարժում կամ «Քրիստոսի եկեղեցի»
Քրիստոնեական գիտություն
Հերբալայֆ
Նոր դարաշրջան
Թեոսոֆիա
Մանրամասների համար այգելեք. հttp://www.zvartnotc.am/dav/rel_org/dav_bovand_sects.asp

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Աղանդներ են.
> Եհովայի վկաներ
> Ավետարանչականներ
> Հիսնականներ    
> Մորմոններ    
> Միավորման շարժում    
> Սայենթոլոգիա    
> Կյանքի խոսք    
> «Նորառաքելոց եկեղեցի»    
> ...


Սրանք լրիվ Հայաստանում կա՞ն  :Shok:   :Think:  նենց հասկացա,որոշները այլ կրոնի աղանդ են
Ես սայտը չի բացում,այսինքը բացումա բայց կուբիկների տեսքով:

----------


## Second Chance

> Աղանդներ են.
> Եհովայի վկաներ
> Ավետարանչականներ
> Հիսնականներ    
> Մորմոններ    
> Միավորման շարժում    
> Սայենթոլոգիա    
> Կյանքի խոսք    
> «Նորառաքելոց եկեղեցի»    
> ...


Իսկ ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրել, որ ավետարանչականները աղանդ են - հա մոռացել էի , եթե առաքելական չի ուրեմն կարելի է աղանդ սեպել...

Հիմա հղման մասին
Ճիշտն ասած Առաքելական եկեղեցուց այդ աստիճան ճղճիմություն և սուտ չէի սպասում, (Քանի որ բավականին հարգանք ունեի): Սարսափելի էր ուղակի առկա ապատեղեկատվության ծավալները: Չեմ հասկանում դա պարզապես հետևորդներին չկորցնելու համար է, թե՞ ավելի գերագույն նպատակ կա: 
«Կյանքի խոսք» ի մասին կարդալուց ուղակի չգիտեի ծիծաղեի, թե լացեի, ուղղակի ապշեցուցիչ էր ինֆորմացիայի ստությունը (մեղադրանքներ օկուլտիզմի, էքստազի մեջ ընկնելու էլ չգիտեմ ինչ ) ամոթ է ուղակի նման բաներ ասելը:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ավետարանչականները աղանդ են - հա մոռացել էի , եթե առաքելական չի ուրեմն կարելի է աղանդ սեպել:


Ստեղ լրիվ ճիշտ ես նկատել,Հայաստանում իրոք տենցա  :Sad:  մենք կարանք հեշտությամբ սահմանադրությունից «խղճի,մտքի,դավանանքի» կետը հանենք,որովհետև եթե առաքելական եկեղեցուն չես հավատում,այլ ուրիշ դավանանքի ուրեմը չընդունվեցիր կամ էլ ինչնա վատ - աղանդավոր էս  :Sad:  Շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում բոլոր մարդկանց,եթե անգամ ինչ-որ աղանդի կամ կրոնի կողմնակից են:  :Smile: 
Բայց իսկապես չգիտեի,որ Հայաստանում էսքան աղանդ կա  :Shok: 
Հ.Գ. Ասեմ,որ ես աթեիստ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## may

> Իսկ ինչի՞ց ես ենթադրել, որ ավետարանչականները աղանդ են - հա մոռացել էի , եթե առաքելական չի ուրեմն կարելի է աղանդ սեպել...


Նայեցի հղումը. այնտեղ գրված է ԱՂԱՆԴՆԵՐ ԿԱՄ ՆՈՐ ԿՐՈՆԱԿԱՆ ՇԱՐԺՈՒՄՆԵՐ, և տրված է ցանկը, որի մեջ Ավետարանչականները չկային:
Խնդրում եմ բոլորիդ` ուշադիր լինել:

----------


## may

> Ստեղ լրիվ ճիշտ ես նկատել,Հայաստանում իրոք տենցա  մենք կարանք հեշտությամբ սահմանադրությունից «խղճի,մտքի,դավանանքի» կետը հանենք,որովհետև եթե առաքելական եկեղեցուն չես հավատում,այլ ուրիշ դավանանքի ուրեմը չընդունվեցիր կամ էլ ինչնա վատ - աղանդավոր էս  Շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում բոլոր մարդկանց,եթե անգամ ինչ-որ աղանդի կամ կրոնի կողմնակից են: 
> Բայց իսկապես չգիտեի,որ Հայաստանում էսքան աղանդ կա 
> Հ.Գ. Ասեմ,որ ես աթեիստ եմ


Լուսաբեր ջան, ով է ասել, թե <<առաքելական եկեղեցուն եթե չես հավատում,այլ ուրիշ դավանանքի, ուրեմը չընդունվեցիր կամ էլ աղանդավոր էս>>

----------


## karina13

*Ավետարանական եկեղեցին ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցուց և այն աղանդ համարվում է թե՞ ոչ:*
Ավետարանական եկեղեցին աղանդավորական չի համարվում, սակայն ամբողջ գործունեությունն աղանդավորական է: Այսինքն, նրանց հիմնական նպատակն է իրենց եկեղեցու հավատացյալների թիվը բազմապատկել այլ եկեղեցիների` Մայր եկեղեցու 
հավատացյալների թվի հաշվին: Այլ կերպ ասած, նրանք զբազվում են ՀՀ 
Սահմանադրությամբ արգելված մարդորսությամբ: Նրանք առերես ընդունում են, որ 
Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին Մայր Եկեղեցին է, նրանք մշտապես աղոթք են առաքում 
բոլոր հոգևորականների համար, սակայն յուրաքանչյուր կիրակի նրանք իրենց 
պաշտամունքի ժամերն այնպես են դասավորում, որպեսզի հավատացյալները 
չկարողանան մասնակցել քրիստոնյայի համար կարևորագույն եկեղեցական 
խորհրդին` Սուրբ և Անմահ Պատարագին: Սա ընդամենն իրենց աղանդակերպ 
գործունեության օրինակներից մեկն է: 
_Պատասխանեց  Տեր Շմավոն քահանա Ղեվոնդյանը_

----------

Chilly (23.02.2009), may (18.02.2009), Moonwalker (24.05.2011), Nareco (19.02.2009), Ուրվական (18.02.2009), Քամի (18.02.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Լուսաբեր ջան, ով է ասել, թե <<առաքելական եկեղեցուն եթե չես հավատում,այլ ուրիշ դավանանքի, ուրեմը չընդունվեցիր կամ էլ աղանդավոր էս>>


Հասարակություննա տենց ընդունում,կարողա չիմանալուցա,բայց նման ձևով են արտահայտվում մարդիկ:  :Smile:

----------

may (18.02.2009)

----------


## karina13

http://vem.am/files/programs/4/Sects.mp3

----------

may (18.02.2009), Nareco (19.02.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Աղանդներ են.
> Եհովայի վկաներ
> Ավետարանչականներ
> Հիսնականներ    
> Մորմոններ    
> Միավորման շարժում    
> Սայենթոլոգիա    
> Կյանքի խոսք    
> «Նորառաքելոց եկեղեցի»    
> ...


Ինչո՞ւ է տրանսցենդետալ մտավարժանքը աղանդ, այն նույնիսկ կրոնի հետ կապ չունի, ուր մնաց աղանդ լինի։
...տենց ա է՞լի, այն` ինչը որոշ մարդկանց գլխում չի տեղավորվում որպես նորմալ երեւույթ, անպայման համարվում ա միստիկ, իսկ ինչ որ միստիկ ա ու առաքելական եկեղեցուհետ կապ չունի, ուրեմն աղանդ ա։
Կարծում եմ` շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր տրանսցենդենտալ մեդիտացիան համարում են աղանդ, նույնիսկ տեղյակ չեն, թե դա ինչ է։

----------

Լուսաբեր (18.02.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Աղանդներ են.
> Եհովայի վկաներ
> Ավետարանչականներ
> Հիսնականներ    
> Մորմոններ    
> Միավորման շարժում    
> Սայենթոլոգիա    
> Կյանքի խոսք    
> «Նորառաքելոց եկեղեցի»    
> ...


Կարինա ջան. կարծեմ մի քիչ ստեղծագործել ես։ :Smile:  այստեղ  անուններ ես գրել. որ քո  նշած աղբյուրում չկան։ 
համ էլ առաջարկում եմ բոլոր Քրիստոս դավանողներին հեռու մնալ այս թեմայից։վեճերն ու հակառակությունները Աստվածահաճո գործ չեն։ այս թեման  տիպիկ կռվախնձոր է .որը վայել չէ մեզ. նամանավանդ անհավատների առաջ։քանի որ. ում դու ես համարում աղանդ.ինքն էլ քեզ է համարում։ իսկ որոշողն Աստված է։ ուզում եմ նշել մի  հանգամանք՝ ամենալավ եկեղեցուց կլինեն կորսվածներ և ամենավատ եկեղեցուց  կլինեն որոշ փրկվածներ։ :Smile:

----------

Karina (19.02.2009)

----------


## karina13

> Կարինա ջան. կարծեմ մի քիչ ստեղծագործել ես։ այստեղ  անուններ ես գրել. որ քո  նշած աղբյուրում չկան։ 
> համ էլ առաջարկում եմ բոլոր Քրիստոս դավանողներին հեռու մնալ այս թեմայից։վեճերն ու հակառակությունները Աստվածահաճո գործ չեն։ այս թեման  տիպիկ կռվախնձոր է .որը վայել չէ մեզ. նամանավանդ անհավատների առաջ։քանի որ. ում դու ես համարում աղանդ.ինքն էլ քեզ է համարում։ իսկ որոշողն Աստված է։ ուզում եմ նշել մի  հանգամանք՝ ամենալավ եկեղեցուց կլինեն կորսվածներ և ամենավատ եկեղեցուց  կլինեն որոշ փրկվածներ։


Եթե ուշադիր լինես կնկատես, ու ես չեմ վիճում ուղղակի փաստերին եմ ծանոթացնում։  :Smile:  Ամեն մարդ ունի ազատ կամք եւ ինքն է ընտրում իր ճանապարհը ...
Fr. Ghazar Petrosyan / Deviations in Spiritual Life  
http://vem.am/files/programs/11/ara-fr-ghazar.mp3

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ <Ինչ է աղանդը, դրա հետևանքները և ինչպես պայքարել աղանդի դեմ> և <Աղանդներ և դրանց սկզբունքները> թեմաները միացվել են իրար մեկ ընդհանուր` <Ինչ է աղանդը? սկզբունքները և հետևանքները>  վերնագրի ներքո:*

----------


## Սելավի

Կարդալով  աղանդների  մասին  Կարինայի  դրած  հղումը,  մի  բան  պարզեցի  իմ  համար,  որ  գրեթե  բոլորի  մոտ  էլ  կան  ճշմարտության  հետ  կապ  ունեցող  որոշ  բաներ: 
Եվ  ակամայից  մի  առակ  հիշեցի,  երբ  մարդը  քայլումա  անտառում  և  գետնից  ինչ  որ  բանա  գտնում,  սատանայի  կողակիցներից  մեկը  հարցնումա  սատանային  այդ  ինչ  գտավ  այդ  մարդը  գետնից,  սատանան  ասումա  ճշմարտության  մի  հատիկ  գտավ:  
Անհանգստացած  կողակիցը  դիմումա  սատանային,  ասելով՝  բա  ինչու  էս  այդքան  հանգիստ  վերաբերվում  այդ  հանգամանքին:
Սատանան  ասումա  անհանգստանալու  բան  չկա,  նա  այդ  իր  գտած  փոքր   ճշմարտության  վրա  կավելացնի  իր  մարդկային  մեծ  գաղափարախոսությունը  ու  մի  աղանդավորական  արկղ  կստեղծի, այնպես  որ  դու  էլ  մի  անհանգստացի:

----------

Hrayr (21.02.2009), karina13 (21.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

> Ինչո՞ւ է տրանսցենդետալ մտավարժանքը աղանդ, այն նույնիսկ կրոնի հետ կապ չունի, ուր մնաց աղանդ լինի։
> ...տենց ա է՞լի, այն` ինչը որոշ մարդկանց գլխում չի տեղավորվում որպես նորմալ երեւույթ, անպայման համարվում ա միստիկ, իսկ ինչ որ միստիկ ա ու առաքելական եկեղեցուհետ կապ չունի, ուրեմն աղանդ ա։
> Կարծում եմ` շատ մարդիկ, ովքեր տրանսցենդենտալ մեդիտացիան համարում են աղանդ, նույնիսկ տեղյակ չեն, թե դա ինչ է։


Rammstein ջան, նախ նշվածների մեջ կա աղանդ, որ ընդհանրապես կրոնի հետ կապ չունի: Խոսքը Հերբալայֆի մասին է: Փաստորեն աղանդները միշտ չէ, որ պարտադիր կերպով կրոնական են:
Իսկ եթե գտնում ես, որ մարդիկ չիմացության պատճառով են տրանսցենդենտալ մեդիտացիան համարում աղանդ, ուրեմն մի թեմա բացիր և լուսավորիր մարդկանց այդ գծով: Բարի գործ արած կլինես` մի թյուրիմացություն և չիմացություն վերացնելով: Իսկ եթե պարզվի, որ սխալվել ես, ուրեմն ինքդ որոշիր, թե ինչքանով է ճիշտ նման կատեգորիկ գրառումներ անելը:  :Smile:

----------


## Dragon

Ի՞նչ է աղանդը. սկզբունքները և հետևանքները  :Think: 

Աղանդը-ախտ է, սկզբունքները-որքան հնարավոր է շատ մարդկանց մոլորեցնել, հետեվանքները-հուսամ շատ շուտով՝ ազատազրկում : :Wink:

----------

Moon (12.03.2009), Vive L'Armenie (06.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ցանկացած քաղաքակիրթ հասարակության մեջ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի խղճի ազատություն, որից հետևում է, որ ամեն մարդ կարող է ազատ ընտրել իր աստծուն: Մարդ կա Հիսուսին ա հավատում, մարդ կա Ալլահին, մարդ էլ կա իր հորը: Էս կոնտեքստում աղանդ հասկացությունը դառնում է հարաբերական ու լրիվ սուբյեկտիվ, և կախված է էն բանից թե կոնկրետ մարդը ինչ հավատք ունի: Պետք չի աղանդին վերաբերվել, որպես ինչ-որ բացասական երևույթի: Նույնիսկ քրիստոնեությունը իր ստեղծման ու կայացման ժամանակ համարվել է հուդդայիզմի աղանդ: Նույնիսկ եթե մի քիչ խոր մտածենք, կնկատենք, որ հենց Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին ինչ-որ առումով Հայ հեթանոսության աղանդ է ու նրա շարունակությունը:

----------

Լուսաբեր (24.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Կյանքի խոսք կազմակերպության վերաբերյալ  գրառումները տեղափոխվել և առանձնացվել են իբրև նոր թեմա`  Կյանքի խոսք (խարիզմատներ)  :*

----------

Nareco (24.02.2009)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական։ Քրիստոնեության և հեթանոսության մասին վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխվեցին համապատասխան թեմա: Մնացեք թեմայի սահմաններում կամ ընտրեք համապատասխան թեմաներ: Այսուհետ թեմայից շեղումները ջնջելու եմ և որպես խախտում արձանագրեմ:*

----------

Nareco (24.02.2009)

----------


## may

*<<ԲԱԺԱՆԻՐ, ՈՐ ՏԻՐԵՍ>> ՄԱՐՏԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*


Աղանդնե՞րը, թե՞ մենք ենք տերն այս երկրի  
 Քայքայիչ պաշտամունքից տուժածների օգնության եւ վերականգնողական կենտրոնի տնօրեն ԱԼԵՔՍԱՆԴՐ ԱՄԱՐՅԱՆԻ կարծիքով, աղանդներից եկող մարտահրավերներին դիմագրավելու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որ բուհերում, առանց հապաղելու, պատրաստվեն իրավաբան-կրոնագետներ, հոգեբան-կրոնագետներ, որոնք կկարողանան փորձագիտական եզրակացություն տալ, թե աղանդների հետ կապի առումով կասկածելի տվյալ հանցագործությունը կամ ինքնասպանությունը կրոնական շարժառիթներո՞վ է կատարված, թե՞ ոչ։

 -Ինքնասպանությունները շատացել են տասնապատիկ, եթե առաջ մենք ցուցակի ամենավերջին շարքերում էինք, հիմա կարծեմ եկել ենք ամենասկիզբ,- ասաց կենտրոնի տնօրենը։ -Մեզ մոտ ինքնասպանությունները տարեկան 50-ից դարձել են 500-ից ավելի։
 Ինչո՞ւ մեր երկրում չեն խոսում քայքայիչ եւ ամբողջատիրական աղանդների գործած չարագործությունների թեկուզ տասը տոկոսի մասին, ինչո՞ւ ոմանք, որ թաքնված են հասարակական կազմակերպությունների ղեկավարների, ներկայացուցիչների կամ իրավապաշտպանների դիմակի տակ, ամեն ջանք գործադրում են աշխարհով մեկ տարածելու եւ աշխարհին ապացուցելու, թե մեզ մոտ կրոնական ազատություն չկա, որովհետեւ ճնշում են։ Եւ ինչպե՞ս չասել, որ այդպիսիները Հայաստանում հենց հինգերորդ շարասյուն են։
 Հետաքրքիր է, ազգային անվտանգության ծառայությունում, կառավարության աշխատակազմի ազգային փոքրամասնությունների եւ կրոնի հարցերի վարչությունում գոնե ստուգում, ուսումնասիրո՞ւմ են աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների «կրոնական» գրականությունը, որ պարբերաբար հրատարակվում, Հայաստան ներկրվում ու լայնորեն տարածվում է։ Հիշյալ պետական կառույցները պարզե՞լ են՝ այդ գրականությունը ժողովրդի համար վտանգավո՞ր է, թե՞ ոչ։ Մինչդեռ...
 -Օրինակ, Եհովայի վկաները քարոզում են, թե ձեր պետությունը ոչ մի բանի պետք չէ, միայն մի պետություն կա եւ այն վերեւում է, միայն այնտեղ դուք ձեզ լավ կզգաք եւ կազատվեք ձեր բոլոր պրոբլեմներից,- ասաց Ա.Ամարյանը։ 
 Նրա հավաստմամբ, այսօր մեր ժողովրդի մի ստվար հատված առանց այն էլ հոգեբանական ճգնաժամի մեջ է՝ պայմանավորված նաեւ սոցիալ-տնտեսական իրավիճակով, մինչդեռ որոշ աղանդների կողմից, ուղղակի թե անուղղակի, հասկացվում, ակնարկվում է, թե գնացեք այն աշխարհ եւ ամեն ինչից կազատվեք։ Հոգեպես անհավասարակշիռ կամ ստրեսային վիճակում գտնվող շատ մարդիկ, կարդալով այդ գրականությունը, ինքնասպանության, օրինակ, կամրջից ցած նետվելու եւ միանգամից ամեն ինչից պրծնելու ցանկություն, համենայն դեպս, մտքեր են ունենում։
 -Եթե այսօր պատրաստում ենք իրավաբաններ՝ ուժային կամ իրավապահ կառույցներում աշխատելու համար, եւ որոնք, սակայն, ընդհանրապես պատկերացում չունեն, թե կրոնական կազմակերպությունն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, ինչպե՞ս կարող են բացահայտել կրոնական շարժառիթներով կատարված ինքնասպանությունները, սպանությունները եւ այլ հանցագործություններ, կամ, նույնիսկ բացահայտելու դեպքում, դատարանում հաջողությամբ պաշտպանել առաջադրած մեղադրանքը,- ասաց հիշյալ կենտրոնի տնօրենը։
 Ի դեպ, մեր հոգեբանները նույնպես, չնչին բացառությամբ, չեն կարող ասել՝ ինքնասպանությունը կրոնական շարժառիթներո՞վ է կատարվել, թե՞ ոչ։ Ա.Ամարյանի հավաստմամբ, Եհովայի վկաներն այսօր նույնիսկ դասավանդում են մեր դպրոցներում եւ, ամեն ինչից զատ, երեխաներին արգելում են միասին հավաքվել եւ որեւէ մեկի ծնունդը նշել։ Ավելին՝ մեր բուհերից մեկի հոգեբանության ամբիոնի ղեկավարը, ըստ նրա, շտայներական է, իսկ նրա պատրաստած հոգեբաններն արդեն որոշակի ուղղվածություն ունեն դեպի վալդորֆյան ուսմունք, շտայներականություն։
 Կառավարության աշխատակազմի վարչության նախկին պետ, ազգագրագետ Հրանուշ Խառատյանը վերջերս հարցնում էր, թե մեր երկրի միջնակարգ դպրոցներում հայոց եկեղեցու պատմությունն ինչո՞ւ պետք է առանձին առարկայի ձեւով դասավանդվի (ի դեպ, տվյալ առարկայի դասավանդումն ամենեւին չի նշանակում հոգեւոր ուսուցում, դաստիարակություն կամ քարոզչություն, այն միանգամայն աշխարհիկ առարկա է)։ Այս կապակցությամբ կենտրոնի տնօրենը ցավալի է համարում, որ Հ.Խառատյանին չի հետաքրքրել, թե ինչու թիվ 29 դպրոցին կից շտայներական ուսմունքով վալդորֆյան դպրոցը կատարում է երեխաների ուսուցում եւ վերջում՝ ավարտելուց հետո, նրանց տալիս ավարտական վկայական։ 
 Խարիզմաթները, նրա հավաստմամբ, նույնպես զբաղվում են երեխաների ուսուցմամբ։ Չէ՞ որ մեր պետությունը եկեղեցուց անջատ է, հետեւաբար ինչո՞ւ է դա թույլ տալիս։ Ա.Ամարյանը հարցնում է նաեւ՝ ինչո՞ւ ոմանց չի հետաքրքրում, որ «Կյանքի խոսք» կազմակերպությանը կից գործում է հղիների խնամքի, հոգածության կենտրոն, ի՞նչ կապ ունեն կրոնը եւ հղի կանայք։ Նրանք, ըստ հիշյալ կենտրոնի ղեկավարի, այսօր ծավալում են կրոնական, հոգեւոր արժեքներին հակասող գործունեություն։
 -Թերեւս բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ հղի կինը ստրեսի ենթակա անձնավորություն է, որին կարելի է շատ հեշտությամբ հոգեպես մշակել,- ասաց Ա.Ամարյանը։ 
 Հայաստանում գրանցված ավելի քան 65 կրոնական կազմակերպությունների կեսից ավելին աղանդավորական է։ Չնայած դրան, կառավարության աշխատակազմի վարչությունը նրանց փորձագիտական եզրակացություն է տվել «Խղճի ազատության եւ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին» օրենքի 5-րդ հոդվածի «բ»-«ե» ենթակետերով սահմանված պայմաններին համապատասխանության վերաբերյալ։
 Հենց այդ եզրակացություններն էլ հիմք են ծառայել, որ արդարադատության նախարարության պետական ռեգիստրի գործակալությունը գրանցի նրանց որպես կրոնական կազմակերպություն։ 
 Ոչ պաշտոնական տվյալներով, Հայաստանում տարբեր կրոնական կազմակերպությունների անդամ են, ընդհանուր առմամբ, մոտ 300 000 մարդ, որոնց քանակը որոշ աղանդների կողմից ինտենսիվ շարունակվող հոգեորսությամբ գնալով աճում է։ Օտար ուժերի կողմից «Բաժանիր, որ տիրես» մարտավարությունն իրականացվում է մեր աչքի առջեւ։ Մեր ազգի ճակատագրով մտահոգ յուրաքանչյուրը պետությունից ակնկալում է համարժեք միջոցներ։


ԱՐԹՈՒՐ ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԻՍՅԱՆ

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ աղանդները բիզնես են, բիզնես....մարդկանց մոլորեցնելով բիզնես անում, հատկապես էդ "Կյանքի խոսքը"

----------


## յոգի

> Աղանդներ են.
> Եհովայի վկաներ
> Ավետարանչականներ
> Հիսնականներ    
> Մորմոններ    
> Միավորման շարժում    
> Սայենթոլոգիա    
> Կյանքի խոսք    
> «Նորառաքելոց եկեղեցի»    
> ...


Հարգելի Կարինա, ձեր նշածներից շատեր աղանդներ են, բաց աղանդը ին՞չ կապ ունի յոգայի հետ, եթե ծանոթ չեք յոգայի ուսմունքին ապա ծանոթացեք, օրինակ՛ Ագնի յոգան դա ուսմունք է, Կրիշնա գիտակցությունը դա յոգայի բարցրակարգ և կատարյալ ուսմունք, որը իր հերթին հանդիսանում է իրական Արիյականությունը, և ոչ մի կապ չունի Հայ առաքելական Եկեղեցու կամ ինչ որ կրոնական աղանդի  հետ:
Մարդկանց կամ ««հավատացյալների»» ուղեղը չի կարողանում ընկալել մի գիտելիք ապա դա համարում են աղանդ...
բոլոր աղանդների աղբյուրը հանդիսանում է մասոնական և սիոնիստական կազմակերպությունները, որոնց շտաբը իսրաելն է... մնացածը գիտեք...

----------


## Hrayr

Աղամդը ճշմարտությունից շեղումն է.
սկզբունքը մարդուն տանելը կամայական ուղղությամբ, ուր իրեն հարմար է, բայց ոչ ճշմարտությանը.
հետևանքը կործանումն է

Ի հակասություն շատերի ասեմ որ աղանդի աղբյուրը մեր մեջ է, ցեխ մի շպրտեք ուրիշների վրա, հա մորմոնները դրա կրողներից են, բայց նրանք ընդամենը գորիծիք են,միջոց,մենք ենք որ նպաստում ենք նրանց։ Մորմոններին մերժեք, մի հատ նորը կծնվի իր հետևից տանելով հոծ բազմություն,բոլորին մերժեք կամ խճճվեք դրանց մեջ, հետո կգամ մեկը կասի սաղ ամփոփում ենք մեկի մեջ ու գնացինք դեպի կործանում....
Նա ով ոչ մի բանի չի հավատում նա էլ այդ աղանդի կրողն է, չէ որ աղավաղված է արդեն ինչ-որ բան։
Ուզում եք խուսափել, մի ճանապարհ կա, ճանաչել ճշմարտությունը, իսկ ով փնտրում է վստահեցնում եմ որ գտնում է...

----------


## Սելավի

Ոչ  մի  աղանդ  էլ  գոյություն  չունի,  մենք  ենք  աղանդ  բառը  հորինել  որ  մեր  հասկացածի  համեմատ  մնացածին  շեղված  ու  աղանդ  համարենք,  քանզի   մեր  *իմացած*   արժեքների  կրողը  չեն,  հետևապես  աղանդներ  պիտակն  ենք  դնում  որ  իբր  մենք  ճշմարտությունը  հասկացողներ  երևանք:
Ճշմարտությունը  ոչ  սկիզբ  ունի  ոչ  էլ  վերջ,  նա  անսահման  է,  և  բոլոր,  անխնդիր  բոլոր  այդ  վերևում  նշած  իբր  աղանդներում  մեծ  ճշմարտություններ  կան,  հարցը  միայն  կայանում  է  նրանում,  որ  մարդը  հասկանա՝  ճշմարտությունները  փազլի  նման  ցվրված  են  ամբողջ  տիեզերքով  մեկ,  նա  պարզապես  մինչև  իր  դիմացինին  աղանդավոր  կամ  սատանա  անվանելը,  թող  բարի  լինի  և  դիմի  իր  իմացած  Աստծուն  ու  հարցնի  «Թանկագին  Աստված  ինչ  էս  ուզում  որ  ես  իմանամ»  ու  պատասխանը  չի  ուշանա:    
Քո  իմացած  արժեքների  համակարգից  շատ  շեղված  այնպիսի  բաներ  կիմանաս  ու  կհասկանաս  որ՝  Աստված  ամենուրեք  է  ու  ամեն  բանի  մեջ   է:  Հետո  երբ  կուսումնասիրես  ասենք  օրինակ՝   յոգան  կտեսնես  որ  երբ  Աստված  քեզ  ինչ  որ  քո  արժեհամակարգից  հեռու  հասկացողություն  էր  տվել,  այդ  ամենը  գրված  է  ասենք  յոգայի  ուսմունքում  կամ     ղուրանում:
Սխալ  բան  գոյություն  չունի,   բոլոր  ճանապարհներն  էլ  տանում  են  դեպի  Աստծուն,  ու   այդ  բոլոր  ճանապարհների  հեղինակը  Աստված  է:  

Ի՞նչ  է,  կարծում  եք  որ  Աստծուն  սյուրպրիզներ  կարող  ենք  մատուցել,  ասենք  Աստված  քնից  արթնացավ  մեկ  էլ  հոպ,  տեսավ  էս  մարդիկ  մի  հատ    թաքուն   բան  են  արել  որ  ինքը  տեղյակ  չի:

  Սիրելի  մարդիկ,  պետք  չի  որ  մարդ  կենդանու   արժեհամակարգով  փորձենք  ճանաչել  Աստծուն,  իսկ  նա  ով  ասում  է  որ  ինքը  ճանաչում  է  Աստծուն  ու  դիմացինին  ասում  է  դու  աղանդավոր  էս,  կամ  սատանա  էս,  կամ  չգիտեմ  ինչ  էս  նա  պարզապես  մեղմ  ասած  դեռ  ինքը  իրեն  չի  ճանաչում:

----------


## Hrayr

Սելավի ջան թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել...
Իսկ ինչ կասես նրանց մասին որ Հիսուն որպես Աստված չեն ընդունում, կամ նրանք որ Աստվածպաշտությունը խեղկատակության են վերածում...
Սելավի ջան էս վերջերս սկսել ես վախեցնել...

----------


## Սելավի

> Սելավի ջան թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել...
> Իսկ ինչ կասես նրանց մասին որ Հիսուն որպես Աստված չեն ընդունում, կամ նրանք որ Աստվածպաշտությունը խեղկատակության են վերածում...
> Սելավի ջան էս վերջերս սկսել ես վախեցնել...


Հրայր  ջան  գիտես,   մեր  մոլորակում  կան  տարբեր  քաղաքակրթություններ   և ամեն  քաղաքակրթությանը  Աստծուց  տրվելա  իրենց  քիմքին  հարմար  հասկացողություններով  Սուրբ   Գիրք,  որպիսզի  մարդկանց  հեշտ  լինի  հասկանալ:
 Չինական  քաղաքակրթությամբ    մարդը  դժվար  է  մարսում  իմ  և  քո  արժեհամակարգում  եղած  ցանկացած  բան,  փորձի  իրանց  մի  հատ  անեկդոտ  պատմի  կամ  ինչ  որ  ասացվածք  ասա,  նրանք  իմաստը  չեն  հասկանում,  նույն  ձև  էլ  իրանց  պատմած  անեկդոտը  քեզ  երբեք  չի  ծիծաղացնի  ու  իրանց  շատ  ասացվածքներ  քեզ  անիմաստ  կթվան,  բայց  արի  ու  տես  իրանք  իրանց  անեկդոտների  վրա  ենքան  են  խնդում  որ  դու  զարմանում  էս,  մտածում՝   էս  ի՞նչ  անեկդոտ  էր  որ  էսքան  էլ  խնդացին:  

Չինացուն   չի  տրվել  մեր  Աստվածաշունչը,  նրանց  ուրիշ  գիրքա  տրվել,  սակայն  դա  չի  խանգարում,  որ   իրենք  իրենց  ձեռքի  տակ  եղած  գրքով  հասնեն  կատարելության:
Եվ  թեկուզ  չիմանան  Հիսուսին:
Հասարակ  օրինակ  ասեմ,  Հայաստանի  տարբեր  գյուղեր  ունեն  իրանց  ադաթները  և  սովորույթները,  սակայն  չես  կարող  ասել  էս  ինչ  գյուղի  ադաթը  սխալա,  էս  մեկինը  ճիշտա  ու  շատ  էլ  հնարավորա  որ  էտ  ադաթները  մեկը  միուսին  հակասի,  եթե  այդ  մարդիկանց  այդ  ադաթնա  հաճելի,  խնդիր  չկա,  թող  այդ  ադաթի  շնորհիվ   ճանաչեն  ՍԵՐԸ:
Տարբեր,  բազուն  ճանապարհներ  կա  ՍԵՐԸ  ճանաչելու,   մի  ճանապարհ  չի:

----------


## Second Chance

> Տարբեր, բազուն ճանապարհներ կա ՍԵՐԸ ճանաչելու, մի ճանապարհ չի:


Միակ ճանապարհը Հիսուսնա Սելավի ջան: Հիսուսն է ճշմարտությունը և ճանապարհը:

----------

Hrayr (18.04.2009), Vaho (18.04.2009), Կտրուկ (18.04.2009), Սելավի (18.04.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Երկու օր առաջ մի գիտական կոնֆերանսի էի, էնտեղ խոսք գնաց Թոնդրակյան շարժման մասին: Ճիշտ որ ասեմ, դպրոցից անցել էինք, որ Թոնդրակյան շարժումը Քրիստոնեության աղանդ է եղել, ինչպես և Պավլիկյանը: Բայց էդտեղ մի միտք հնչեց, որ Թոնդրակյան շարժումը իրականում փորձ ա եղել, Հայերին վերադարձնել հեթանոսական կրոնին, այսինքն ինքը ոչ թե աղանդ է, այլ ավելի շուտ հեթանոսական կրոն: Փաստորեն ինչ է դուրս գալիս: Հեթանոսությունից առաջացած քրիստոնեությունը, էսօր գալիս ու հայտարարում է, որ հեթանոսությունը աղանդ է  :Shok:   :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Երկու օր առաջ մի գիտական կոնֆերանսի էի, էնտեղ խոսք գնաց Թոնդրակյան շարժման մասին: Ճիշտ որ ասեմ, դպրոցից անցել էինք, որ Թոնդրակյան շարժումը Քրիստոնեության աղանդ է եղել, ինչպես և Պավլիկյանը: Բայց էդտեղ մի միտք հնչեց, որ Թոնդրակյան շարժումը իրականում փորձ ա եղել, Հայերին վերադարձնել հեթանոսական կրոնին, այսինքն ինքը ոչ թե աղանդ է, այլ ավելի շուտ հեթանոսական կրոն: Փաստորեն ինչ է դուրս գալիս: Հեթանոսությունից առաջացած քրիստոնեությունը, էսօր գալիս ու հայտարարում է, որ հեթանոսությունը աղանդ է


Խի կասկածու՞մ ես,հրեաներին էտքան խելք որտեղից որ Հին կտակարան գրեն,վերձրել ձևափոխել սարքել են իրանց ուզածով ու հրամցնում են ամբողջ աշխարհին,իսկ Քրիստոսը ծնվեց հրեաների մեջ որովհետև նրանք մեղավոր էին մեղավորների միջից:

----------

յոգի (15.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հեթանոսությունից առաջացած քրիստոնեությունը, էսօր գալիս ու հայտարարում է, որ հեթանոսությունը աղանդ է


Ամեն տեսակ կրոնական ուղղվածություն, որը հակասում է պետականանորեն ընդունված կրոնին համարվում է աղանդ:
Հեթանոսությունը մեր կյանքում անցած էտապ է ուի տարբերություն քրիստոնեության միաստվածային չի, ինչու պետքա աղանդ չհամարվի:

----------


## Արիացի

> Խի կասկածու՞մ ես,հրեաներին էտքան խելք որտեղից որ Հին կտակարան գրեն,վերձրել ձևափոխել սարքել են իրանց ուզածով ու հրամցնում են ամբողջ աշխարհին,իսկ Քրիստոսը ծնվեց հրեաների մեջ որովհետև նրանք մեղավոր էին մեղավորների միջից:


Չէ, դա գիտեի, որ քրիստոնեությունը հեթանոսության ծնունդ ա, բայց չգիտեի, որ Թոնդրակյան շարժումը հեթանոսական շարժում ա եղել:

----------


## total_abandon

Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում սատանիզմին, կամ Satan Bible-ին՞՞ դա էլ ա աղանդ համարվում՞՞ թե ճշմարտություն.

----------


## յոգի

> Ժողովուրդ իսկ ինչպես եք վերաբերվում սատանիզմին, կամ Satan Bible-ին՞՞ դա էլ ա աղանդ համարվում՞՞ թե ճշմարտություն.


հրէաների կողմից ստեղծած աշխարհաքանդ աղանդ է...
և ոչ մի ճշմարտություն չի պարունակում, որովհետև ոչ մի սատանա գոյություն չունի, սատանի դերը հրեյաներն են տանում...

----------


## յոգի

> Ամեն տեսակ կրոնական ուղղվածություն, որը հակասում է պետականանորեն ընդունված կրոնին համարվում է աղանդ:
> Հեթանոսությունը մեր կյանքում անցած էտապ է ուի տարբերություն քրիստոնեության միաստվածային չի, ինչու պետքա աղանդ չհամարվի:


Իրական կրոնները իրար չեն կարող հակասել, եթե հակասում են ապա մարդկանց սխալ ընբռնման պատճառով է...
Հէթանոսություն նշանակում է Ցեղակրոն, ինչ՞պես կարող է անցած էտապ համարվել...
Արիյական Հայաստանը Միաստվածային է եղել, բայց մնացած աստվածների պաշտանմունքը չի արգելվել...

----------


## Vaho

Իմ կարծիքով ովքեր չեն ընդունում Աստծուն, նրա Որդի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, նրա խաչելիությանը և հարությանը, նրան աղանդավորներ են, իսկ որ որ հավատում է այս ամենին, չի կարող կոչվել աղանդավոր, թեկուզ առաքելական եկեղեցուց դուրս է:

----------

Karina (22.05.2009), Starkiller (24.03.2010)

----------


## sharick

ուղղակի հարմար տեղ չգտա գրելու համար 

ուրեմն քաղաքի դպրոցներից մեկում , եկեղեցու պատմության դասատուն  ԱՂԱՆԴԱՎՈՐ Ա 
եղել  :Shok:   :LOL:  ու տենց կարծեմ մի տարի աշխատել ա : Հետո իմացել ու հեռացրել են

----------


## յոգի

> Իմ կարծիքով ովքեր չեն ընդունում Աստծուն, նրա Որդի Հիսուս Քրիստոսին, նրա խաչելիությանը և հարությանը, նրան աղանդավորներ են, իսկ որ որ հավատում է այս ամենին, չի կարող կոչվել աղանդավոր, թեկուզ առաքելական եկեղեցուց դուրս է:


Բուդդիստները, հինդունեէրը որոնք քրիստոնյա չեն, աղանդավոր՞ են...
աղղանդը դա է, որը շեղում է մարդուն իրական հավատից և Աստծուց, իսկ Աստծուն կարելի է հասնել և ճանաչել չլինելով քրիստոնյա կամ առաքելական...
Յոգան նույնպէս Աստծուն ճանաչելու ճանապարհ է և շատ ավելի պարզ և առանց տարօրինակ կրոնական կամ աղանդական ձևականնությունների...

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխվել են  Կրոններ, միջկրոնական փոխհարաբերություններ, տարբեր կրոնների դերը մեր կյանքում  թեմա: Խնդրում եմ գրառում անելուց առաջ մի փոքր նեղություն քաշել և գտնել համապատասխան թեման: Խնդրում եմ նաև գրառում չանել պարզապես ինչ-որ բան գրած լինելու, ինչ-որ մեկին խոսեցնելու կամ ժամանցի համար: Չեմ ուզում տուգանային միավորներին անցնել, բայց լավ կլիներ, որ հաշվի առնվեր դա, և խնայվեր թե ձեր և թե իմ ժամանակը:*

----------


## Terminator

> Բուդդիստները, հինդունեէրը որոնք քրիստոնյա չեն, աղանդավոր՞ են...
> աղղանդը դա է, որը շեղում է մարդուն իրական հավատից և Աստծուց, իսկ Աստծուն կարելի է հասնել և ճանաչել չլինելով քրիստոնյա կամ առաքելական...
> Յոգան նույնպէս Աստծուն ճանաչելու ճանապարհ է և շատ ավելի պարզ և առանց տարօրինակ կրոնական կամ աղանդական ձևականնությունների...


Այո, դրանք էլ են համարվում աղանդներ, որոնք Հնդկական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունք են, որովհետև չեն պատկանում քրիստոնեական որևէ ճյուղին, իսկ այն ամենը, որը դուրս է ու չի համապատասխանում եկեղեցիական կանոններին (Քրիստոսի հարության, Սուրբ Երորդության, Սուրբ Հոգու ընդունումը) , համարվում է աղանդ... :Smile: 

ՀԳ. իսկ յոգան, նույնպես հնդկական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունք է, որի համաձայն ինքնասուզման, ինքնաձաղկման և ինքնաներշնճման միջոցով կարելի է հասնել ինքնակատարելագործման, դառնալ կատարյալ մարդ, որը դեմ է քրիստոնեական ուսմունքին...   :Smile:

----------


## Monk

Ժողովուրդ ջան, մի խառնեք իրար *«աղանդ»*, *«կրոն»*, *«կրոնական հավատալիք»* կամ *«կրոնափիլիսոփայական ուսմունք»* հասկացությունները: Դրա պատճառով քննարկումներում ահավոր խառնաշփոթ է առաջանում: Դրանք տարբեր հասկացություններ են, և եթե մեկը մյուսի տեսակետից անընդունելի է, պարտադիր մտցնել չէ մտցնել աղանդ անվան տակ և ընկնել այնպիսի շիլաշփոթի մեջ, որից դուրս գալ անհնար է:

----------


## յոգի

> Այո, դրանք էլ են համարվում աղանդներ, որոնք Հնդկական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունք են, որովհետև չեն պատկանում քրիստոնեական որևէ ճյուղին, իսկ այն ամենը, որը դուրս է ու չի համապատասխանում եկեղեցիական կանոններին (Քրիստոսի հարության, Սուրբ Երորդության, Սուրբ Հոգու ընդունումը) , համարվում է աղանդ...


Էտ ո՞վ է համարում աղանդ, դու՞, 
Monk-ը ճիշտ է ասում, մի խառնեք այդ ամենը իրար...
մարդ պետք է գիտելիք ունենա որ տարբերի կրոնը աղանդից կամ հոգևոր փիլիսոփայությունից...
ուսումնասիրեք յոգայի գոնե մի փոքր ուսմունքը, նոր հայտնեք ձեր կարծիքը, թե դա աղանդ է թէ յոգա...
Դեռ Քրիստոնեությունը գոյություն չուներ, Յոգան գոյություն ուներ, նունպես Հայաստանում մինչև Քրիստոնեության մուտքը, ...

ՀԳ. իսկ յոգան, նույնպես հնդկական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունք է, որի համաձայն ինքնասուզման, ինքնաձաղկման և ինքնաներշնճման միջոցով կարելի է հասնել ինքնակատարելագործման, դառնալ կատարյալ մարդ, որը դեմ է քրիստոնեական ուսմունքին...  
Յոգան հնդկական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայություն չի, յոգայի սկիզբը Արիյական Վեդաներն են, որոնք կապ չունեն հնդկաստանի հետ, պարզապես հնդիկները խելացի լինելով պահպանեցին Արիյական վեդաների ուսմունքը, իսկ հայաստանում վերացրին, որը Հայաստանի վրա շատ վնասակար ազդեցություն թողեց, վառեցին Հին Հայկական Արիական ուսմունքները, պատմությունը և քանդեցին Արիական Տաճարները, (գիտեք ում կողմից, էլ չկրկնեմ)...
Յոգան ոչ մի գրամ տեմ չե քրիստոնեական ուսմունքին, այլ հակառակը շատ նման է և տեռ շատ ավելին, Յոգան հնարավորություն է տալիս ճանաչել Գերագույն Աստծո Անձնավորությանը, Որի մասին Քրիստոսըն է ասել, եթե դա անընդունելի է ձեր համար ապա դա ձեր գործն է...
«« ինքնասուզման, ինքնաձաղկման և ինքնաներշնճման »»
աս գրածներտ ոչ մի յոգայում չկա, այլ կա ՛ ինքնաղեկավարում, զգայարանների մաքրագործում, էյության սրբագործում, (որի մեջ մտնում են ձեր 10 պատվիրանները և 1000 անգամ ավելին) , բանականության օգտագործում, (որը շատ կարևոր է, առանց հասկանալու , կուրորեն չնդունել ամեմ մի ...) լեզվի, խոսքի ղեկավարում, զայրույթից ազատ լինել, որը մարդուն գցում է տգիտության մեջ, նախանձից, ատելությունից, ագահությունից... և շատ  ու շատ սկզբունքներ...
սրանք շատ պարզ սկզբունքներ են սովորական մարդ համարվելու համար, Յոգան շատ ավելի է... և ոչ ոքի չի հակասում կամ վնասում, հակառակը...
Բարրին քեզ հետ...

----------


## Terminator

> Էտ ո՞վ է համարում աղանդ, դու՞, 
> Monk-ը ճիշտ է ասում, մի խառնեք այդ ամենը իրար...


Ես ընդամենը քո հարցին եմ, պատասխանել... Համ ել մի փոքր հատված ես մեջբերել իմ ասածներից.  լավ չխորանամ;  




> մարդ պետք է գիտելիք ունենա որ տարբերի կրոնը աղանդից կամ հոգևոր փիլիսոփայությունից...


Մի քիչ տուր էլի այդ գիտելիքներից... :Smile: 




> ուսումնասիրեք յոգայի գոնե մի փոքր ուսմունքը, նոր հայտնեք ձեր կարծիքը, թե դա աղանդ է թէ յոգա...
> Դեռ Քրիստոնեությունը գոյություն չուներ, Յոգան գոյություն ուներ, նունպես Հայաստանում մինչև Քրիստոնեության մուտքը, ...


Ասեմ, որ ոչ թէ մի փոքր, այլ շատ լավ ել ծանոթ եմ Յոգայի ուսմունքին, բայց չգիտեյի, որ Հայաստանում էլ է եղել այն :Smile: :




> ՀԳ. իսկ յոգան, նույնպես հնդկական կրոնա-փիլիսոփայական ուսմունք է, որի համաձայն ինքնասուզման, ինքնաձաղկման և ինքնաներշնճման միջոցով կարելի է հասնել ինքնակատարելագործման, դառնալ կատարյալ մարդ, որը դեմ է քրիստոնեական ուսմունքին...


Սրա մասին ես գրել եմ ըստ Աղայանի <Արդի հայերենի բացատրական բառարն>-ի, ու ես իմ կարծիքը չեմ հայտնում... :Smile:  




> Յոգան ոչ մի գրամ տեմ չե քրիստոնեական ուսմունքին, այլ հակառակը շատ նման է և տեռ շատ ավելին, Յոգան հնարավորություն է տալիս ճանաչել Գերագույն Աստծո Անձնավորությանը, Որի մասին Քրիստոսըն է ասել, եթե դա անընդունելի է ձեր համար ապա դա ձեր գործն է...
> « ինքնասուզման, ինքնաձաղկման և ինքնաներշնճման »»
> աս գրածներտ ոչ մի յոգայում չկա, այլ կա ՛ ինքնաղեկավարում, զգայարանների մաքրագործում, էյության սրբագործում, (որի մեջ մտնում են ձեր 10 պատվիրանները և 1000 անգամ ավելին) , բանականության օգտագործում, (որը շատ կարևոր է, առանց հասկանալու , կուրորեն չնդունել ամեմ մի ...) լեզվի, խոսքի ղեկավարում, զայրույթից ազատ լինել, որը մարդուն գցում է տգիտության մեջ, նախանձից, ատելությունից, ագահությունից... և շատ  ու շատ սկզբունքներ...
> սրանք շատ պարզ սկզբունքներ են սովորական մարդ համարվելու համար, Յոգան շատ ավելի է... և ոչ ոքի չի հակասում կամ վնասում, հակառակը...
> Բարրին քեզ հետ...


Դա շատ ծավալուն թեմա է ու չի համապատասխանում այս թեմային: :Smile: 
Եթե շատ ես ուզում ծավալվել Յոգայի շուրջը, ապա կարելի է այդպիսի թեմա բացել:

----------


## յոգի

> Ես ընդամենը քո հարցին եմ, պատասխանել... Համ ել մի փոքր հատված ես մեջբերել իմ ասածներից.  լավ չխորանամ;  
> 
> 
> 
> Մի քիչ տուր էլի այդ գիտելիքներից...
> 
> 
> 
> Ասեմ, որ ոչ թէ մի փոքր, այլ շատ լավ ել ծանոթ եմ Յոգայի ուսմունքին, բայց չգիտեյի, որ Հայաստանում էլ է եղել այն:
> ...


Շատ ուրախ եմ որ ծանոթ էս եղբայր, թեմա կարելի է եթե հարկ կա...

Մի քիչ տուր էլի այդ գիտելիքներից... :Smile: 
կարող եմ տալ, եթե ցանկանում էս, բայց ասում էս որ ծանոթ էս...

----------

Terminator (27.05.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Շատ ուրախ եմ որ ծանոթ էս եղբայր, թեմա կարելի է եթե հարկ կա...
> 
> Մի քիչ տուր էլի այդ գիտելիքներից...
> կարող եմ տալ, եթե ցանկանում էս, բայց ասում էս որ ծանոթ էս...


Յոգային խանոթ եմ լավ, բայց այ Յոգան` Հայաստանում, չէ: Եթե հայերեն դրա մասին կա ու ունես և կարող ես տալ, ապա ՊՄ գրի :Smile: 

ՀԳ. արդեն շատ  օֆֆտոպեցինք :Smile:

----------


## razmik21

Այսօր շատ տարածված թեմա է: Եվ շատ կարելի է լսել այն, մասին որ պետք է պայքարել աղանդների դեմ… Սակայն այդ ասողներից երբեք չեմ լսել, թե ինչպես… Ինչպես պայքարել մի բանի դեմ, որի մասին իրականում անտեղյակ ենք կամ սխալ տեղեկություն ունենք… 
Օրինակ, ինչպես պայքարել աղանդի դեմ, եթե հստակ չգիտնք դե ինչ է դա: Կամ ինչպես կարելի է կարդալ առանց Աստվածաշունչը կարդալու և լավ իմանալու: Պարզապես դուռը փակելո՞վ: Դա ծիծաղելի է: Իսկ եթե դուռը թակողը կամ փողոցում պատահական մոտեցողը ճիշտ Քրիստոնյա՞ է: Պետք է իմանալ Աստվածաշունչը որպեսզի սխալը տարբերենք ճշտից…

----------


## ministr

Ղարաբաղում հարցը կարճ կոնկրետ լուծել են` օրենքով արգելելով:

----------

Gayl (23.11.2009), may (23.11.2009), Հարդ (23.11.2009)

----------


## razmik21

Օրենքով հնարավոր չէ հիմնովին լուծել այդ հարցը: Քանի որ
1. Հայերից կարելի է ասել ոչ ոք չի պահանջի վկայական այն մարդուց, ով իրեն կմոտենա և կփորձի քարոզել: Այսօր Հայաստանում մարդիկ այնքան էլ օրինապաշտ չեն…Եվ շատ խնդիրներ մեր իրականության մեջ օրենքով չեն լուծվում, ուր էլ մնաց կրոնական հարցը...
2. Պետությունը ինքը կարող է սխալվել ինչ-որ կամակերպությանը արտոնություն տալով կամ մյուսին զրկելով: Օրինակ մեզ մոտ "Եհովայի վկաներ" ԿԿ-ը ունի արտոնագիր:

----------


## davidus

> Ղարաբաղում հարցը կարճ կոնկրետ լուծել են` օրենքով արգելելով:


մի հատ լինկ տուր կարդամ օրենքը....

հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց են սահմանել "աղանդ" հասկացությունը.....

----------

razmik21 (23.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> մի հատ լինկ տուր կարդամ օրենքը....
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց են սահմանել "աղանդ" հասկացությունը.....


Ապ լինկ չունեմ ռադիոյով եմ լսել: Նույնիսկ բանավեճ էր  :Smile: 

Աղանդ-ը չեն արգելել, այլ մարդկանց վրա հոգեբանորեն ազդելու երևույթը, ինչով էլ զբաղված են աղանդները:

----------


## davidus

> Ապ լինկ չունեմ ռադիոյով եմ լսել: Նույնիսկ բանավեճ էր 
> 
> Աղանդ-ը չեն արգելել, այլ մարդկանց վրա հոգեբանորեն ազդելու երևույթը, ինչով էլ զբաղված են աղանդները:


հաա, էտ ուրիշ բան.... թե չէ հակասահմանադրականության հոտ էր գալիս.....  :Think: 

ինչքան հիշում եմ, իրավաբանորեն "աղանդ" հասկացությունը սահմանված չի...... (իրավաբանները թող ուղղեն ինձ.....)... դրա համար հետաքրքրվեցի..... բայց գիտես ամենահետաքրքիրը որն ա??? փաստացի ապացուցել, որ հոգեբանորեն ազդել են, մի քիչ դժվար կլինի....  :Think:     էլ չեմ ասում, որ ում էլ հարցնեն, կասեն որ կամավոր են գնացել..... դե արի ու ապացուցի......

----------


## ministr

Դե հիմա իրենք դա որպես ի գիտություն ընդունելով արտոնագիր չեն տվել մի քանի ԿԿ-ների ու պրծավ: Փաստացի մաստացի չկա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Դե հիմա իրենք դա որպես ի գիտություն ընդունելով արտոնագիր չեն տվել մի քանի ԿԿ-ների ու պրծավ: Փաստացի մաստացի չկա:


Հա էլի: Կարևորը, որ օրենքը կա: Թող կազմակերպությունը իշխանությանը համոզի, որ հոգեբանորեն չեն ազդել:

----------


## davidus

> Դե հիմա իրենք դա որպես ի գիտություն ընդունելով արտոնագիր չեն տվել մի քանի ԿԿ-ների ու պրծավ: Փաստացի մաստացի չկա:


100% դրանից ճիշտ ճանապարհ չկա..... լավա գոնե էնքան տղա են, որ կաշառք չեն վերցրել գրանցելու համար..... թե չէ մեր հաստավզերի պես....  :Angry2:

----------


## may

> մի հատ լինկ տուր կարդամ օրենքը....
> 
> հետաքրքիր ա, թե ոնց են սահմանել "աղանդ" հասկացությունը.....



http://news.am/am/news/1960.html

----------

davidus (24.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կարճ ասած ցանկություն լինի ամեն ինչ էլ կլինի:

----------

յոգի (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է արգելելուն, ապա Արցախը կարող էր դա անել, որովհետև դե ֆակտո մենակ մեզնից ա կախված, իսկ մենք չենք կարող, որովհետև Արևմուտքը մեզ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ իշխանություններին, կզրկի որոշակի գումարներից: Գաղտնիք չէ, որ այդ կազմակերպություններն են ապահովում զենքի ու թմրանյութի շարժը մեր երկրում: Եվրադատարան էլ են դիմել հայերը, բայց քանի որ իրենց մոտ դատական պրեցիդենտ ա, մերժել են, որովհետև իրենց մոտ աղանդ, աղանդավորություն հասկացություն չկա: Միակ ելքը էդ կազմակերպություններին արտոնագիր տալը խստացնելն է. հիմա կարծեմ 1000 անդամ պիտի ամենաքիչը ունենա, որ վկայական տրամադրեն: Ամեն ինչ մեր ներքին օրենքներով պիտի կարգավորենք, եթե կախվածությունը դրսից շատ չլինի:

----------

Monk (27.11.2009), Yeghoyan (27.11.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Իհարկե՝ ոչ: Ի՞նչ է՝ համեմատության համար պետք է անպայման նույն կատեգորիայի սուբյեկտներից օգտվել:


Համեմատություն սովորաբար կատարվում է նման երևույթների կամ սուբյեկտների միջո, որպեսզի ակնհայտ դառնա տարբերությունը, կամ ընդգծվի նմանությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում օրինակ բմբուլը Կանտի փիլիսոփայության հետ համեմատելը նոնսենսա:




> Շատ եմ նման բաներ լսել, մանավանդ ասում, են, որ դրանք Եհովայի վկաների բնորոշ գիծ է, սակայն ես անձամբ չգիտեմ այդ կազմակերպությում քարոզում են, արդյոք, որ պետք է նման բան անել, թե չէ կամ դրան դրդող որևէ բան: Ի տարբերություն այս ակումբի շատ անդամների չեմ սիրում առանց իմանալու բաներ գրել: Միանշանակ "Եհովայի վկաներ" ԿԿ-ը աղանդ է, բայց չի կարելի ստույգ ասել, թե քցվող մարդանց այդպիսի բաներ են քարոզում, թե նրանք են սխալ հասկանում: Ասեմ, որ Աստվածաշնչում ասվում է ինքասպան լինողը հայտնվում է միանգամից դժոխքում:


Չէ, չեն ասում գնա քցվի: Ուղղակի մարդու հոգեկանը էնքան են շեղում որ ինչ ցնդաբանության ասես մարդը սկսումա հավատալ: Դա մասսաների հիպնոս ա, բազմիցս ապացուցված փաստ: Մյուս աղանդներն էլ առանձնապես չեն տարբերվում: 




> Սա իմ կարծիքը չէ, ես կարող եմ ասածս բացատրել ու հիմավորել (ուղղակի չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվելու համար տուգանային ստանամ, եթե համապատասխան թեմա լինի անպայման կգրեմ): Եթե Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին բավարարեր իմ հոգևոր պահանջները ես այնտեղ կգնայի ու մարդկանց էլ կասեի այնտեղ գնացեք: Բայց Աստծուն գալը ու ապաշխարհելը այդքան էլ կարևոր չէ, որ "եկեղեցում" է տեղի ունենում (իհարկե՝ ոչ աղանդավոր) :


Էդ ինչ խիստ հոգևոր պահանջ ունես որ 1700 տարվա եկեղեցին ի վիճակի չի բավարարել? Մարդը հավատում կամ չի հավատում ներքուստ: Եթե քեզ պետք ա, որ օրինակ աղոթես անպայման երգել պարելով դա ուրիշ, բայց դա հոգևոր պահանջ չի, IMHO:




> Քրիստոնյա մարդը "աղտ" չի կարող ունենալ մարդու դեմ: Ես բազմաթիվ ծառայողներ գիտեմ ՀԱԵ-ուց, որոնք լավ ծառայում եմ Տիրոջը:


Իմ ասածը ինչի ես մեկնաբանում ըստ քեզ? Կամ ինչա նշանակում աղտ ունենալ մեկի դեմ? Ես ասում եմ պայքար աղտերի դեմ իսկ դու ուրիշ բան ես մեջբերում տենց ոնց կլնի?  :Smile: 
Բացի դրանից էլ էդ որտեղ տեսար որ ես այպանել եմ ՀԱԵ բոլոր սպասավորներին?  :Smile: 




> Ու՞մ բիզնեսը: Աստծուն գալը հենց ճահճից դուրս գալ, ոչ թե հակառակը:


Ում որ տասանորդ ես վճարում նրա բիզնեսն էլ ծաղկացնում ես ըստ էության: Աստծուն փող պետք չի:

----------

Ներսես_AM (10.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (10.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Ում որ տասանորդ ես վճարում նրա բիզնեսն էլ ծաղկացնում ես ըստ էության: Աստծուն փող պետք չի:


Աստվածաշունչ կարդա ու տես, որ Աստված ասում ա, որ տասանորդը բերեք գանձատուն, որ պաշար լինի: : Եկեղեցու գործունեությունը ընդլայնելու համար ֆինանսներ են պետք: Բայց դու տասանորդ տալով Աստծուն ես ենթարկվում, քանզի Նա է հենց պատվիրում տալ տասանորրդը (Աստվածաշնչում մի քանի տեղեր կան, որ գրված է տասանորդ տալու մասին) :




> Չէ, չեն ասում գնա քցվի: Ուղղակի մարդու հոգեկանը էնքան են շեղում որ ինչ ցնդաբանության ասես մարդը սկսումա հավատալ: Դա մասսաների հիպնոս ա, բազմիցս ապացուցված փաստ: Մյուս աղանդներն էլ առանձնապես չեն տարբերվում:


Նորից եմ ասում ես խոսում եմ ճշմարիտ հավատքի եկեղեցու մասին: Այն մարդուն դարձնում է հոգեպես ավելի ուժեղ ու ամուր: Չգիտեմ ինչ հեքիաթներ ես օգտագործում որպես աղբյուր: Եթե ուզես, կարամ կարոզի օրինակ գցեմ այստեղ, լսեք:




> Համեմատություն սովորաբար կատարվում է նման երևույթների կամ սուբյեկտների միջո, որպեսզի ակնհայտ դառնա տարբերությունը, կամ ընդգծվի նմանությունը: Հակառակ դեպքում օրինակ բմբուլը Կանտի փիլիսոփայության հետ համեմատելը նոնսենսա:


Ոնց ասես:




> Էդ ինչ խիստ հոգևոր պահանջ ունես որ 1700 տարվա եկեղեցին ի վիճակի չի բավարարել? Մարդը հավատում կամ չի հավատում ներքուստ: Եթե քեզ պետք ա, որ օրինակ աղոթես անպայման երգել պարելով դա ուրիշ, բայց դա հոգևոր պահանջ չի, IMHO:


1700 տարվա եկեղեցի, որ շուտվանցից շեղվել է, իր իսկական առաքելությունից, որն է Աստծուն ծառայելը:

Մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ:
Քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ է անում առաքելական եկեղեցին իբրև քրիստոնյա եկեղեցի: Ո՞րն է նրա դերը:

----------


## razmik21

> Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին բոլոր նրանց ովքեր չեն հանդիսանում իրենց հետևորդը համարում է աղանդավոր: Սա անընդունելի է:
> Փաստորեն այսօր ամբողջ աշխարհը մենք ևս աղանդավոր ենք:
> Դա այդպես չէ:
> 
> Աղանդը դա ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեական վարդապետությունից շեղումն է, որի մասին Պողոս առաքյալն ասեց. եթե երկնքից հրեշտակ ինջնի և այս ավետարանից դուրս ավետարան քարոզի նզովյալ լինի: Ասեց նաև. եթե մենք էլ քարոզելու լինեք այս ավետարանից դուրս մտիկ չանեք:
> Աղանդը նորություն չէ, չնայած շատերիս համար անհայտ է տակավին:
> Դեռ առաքեալների ժամանակ կար այդ նողկալի շարժումը, այն է խեղաթյուրել ճշմարիտ, միակ ու ակնկրկնելի ավետարանը:
> *Ժողովուրդ ջան եթե ավետարանը չեք ընդունում այս թեման ձեզ չի վերաբերվում, խնդրում եմ մի չարչարվեք:*Հիմա հարցը տեղափոխվում է ուրիշ հարթություն:
> Պայքարել ավետարանը խեղաթյուրողների դեմ:
> ...


Փառք Աստծո, որ քո նման մտածող մարդ կա: Իհարկե, համաձայն եմ, սխալ դիրքորոշումը իմանալու համար պետք է ճիշտը իմանալ: Մարդիկ չեն ուզում ընդունել, որ առանց ավետարանը իմանալու անհնար է պայքար մղել աղանդավորության դեմ: Դա չի կարող կատարել ոչ մի օրենք, որքան էլ խիստ լինի: Իսկ այսօր  մարդկանց մեծ մասը ոչ Աստծուն է ուզում ընդունել, ոչ հետևաբար ավետարան է ցանկանում կարդալ:

----------


## ministr

> Արի դու մի որոշի պետք ա թե, չէ: Աստվածաշունչ կարդա փոխարենը ու տես, որ Աստված ասում ա, որ տասանորդը բերեք գանձատուն, որ պաշար լինի: Քեզ քեզ արի մի որոշի ինչը պետք ա Աստծուն ինչը չէ: Եկեղեցու գործունեությունը ընդլայնելու համար ֆինանսներ են պետք: Բայց դու տասանորդ տալով Աստծուն ես ենթարկվում, քանզի Նա է հենց պատվիրում տալ տասանորրդը (Աստվածաշնչում մի քանի տեղեր կան, որ գրված է տասանորդ տալու մասին) :


Մարդ մի քիչ էլ պետքա ուղեղով առաջնորդվի, ոչ թե բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունի: Եկեղեցու գործունեության համար ֆինանս իհարկե պետքա: Դրա համար կա օրինակ մոմ վառել, որի նպատակը հենց քո ասած եկեղեցու աշխատանքների համար անհրաժեշտ գումար հայթայթելնա (չնայած շատերը կարծում են թե մոմ վառելը սուրբ արարողությունա): Բացի դրանից կա նաև գանձանակ, որի մեջ ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքով մարդիկ դրամ են գցում:  Եկեղեցական ծառայությունների համար նույնպես ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքով մարդիկ վարձահատույց են լինում: Չնայած եթե գումար չտան ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասելու: ՆԱԼՈԳ ոչ ոք չի պահանջում, այն էլ Աստծո անունից:




> Նորից եմ ասում ես խոսում եմ ճշմարիտ հավատքի եկեղեցու մասին: Այն մարդուն դարձնում է հոգեպես ավելի ուժեղ ու ամուր: Չգիտեմ ինչ հեքիաթներ ես օգտագործում որպես աղբյուր: Եթե ուզես, կարամ կարոզի օրինակ գցեմ այստեղ, լսեք:


Քո համար հեքիաթա, իսկ իրականում կյանքից վերցրած դեպքերա: Հետաքրքիրա, հեքիաթն ու կյանքը ոնց որ փոխատեղված լինեն քո համար հը? Եթե էդ մարդուն հարցնես, ինքն էլ կասի որ բեսամթ հոգով ուժեղացելա, հեսա տեսեք ինչա անում... ու հայդա տանիքից ներքև: Տարբեր երկրներում ավելի առաջ են գնացել, խմբով են ինքնասպանություն գործում, բայց իրենց կարգին համոզել են, որ դա ոչ թե ինքնասպանությունա այլ ճանապարհ դեպի փրկություն: Մեկ էլ լուրերով իմանում ենք որ մի 50 հոգի հոգով ուժեղ սուիցիդ են արել:
Ախպոր պես քարոզներ ստեղ չդնես, ոչ մեկս նման բաների հավես չունենք:




> 1700 տարվա եկեղեցի, որ շուտվանցից շեղվել է, իր իսկական առաքելությունից, որն է Աստծուն ծառայելը:


Հաստատ? Որ խնդրեմ կասես թե ոնց ես պատկերացնում Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու առաքելությունը, ու էդ ոնցա շեղվել, այսինքն ինչից ես եզրակացնում, որ շեղվելա, կամ ուրա շեղվել? Ի միջի այլոց էս հարցը քեզ իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ էլ էի տվել բայց նրբորեն շրջանցեցիր:




> Մի հատ հարց տամ քեզ:
> Քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ է անում առաքելական եկեղեցին իբրև քրիստոնյա եկեղեցի: Ո՞րն է նրա դերը:


Ինչ որ պետքա անի, դա էլ անումա: Չնայած չէ, որոշ դեպքերում թերանումա, օրինակ աղանդներին Հայաստանից ռադ անելու հարցում:

----------


## razmik21

> Արի դու էլ քեզ իրավունքներ մի վերապահի խորհուրդներ տալու, մանավանդ երբ չեն հարցնում:
> Մարդ մի քիչ էլ պետքա ուղեղով առաջնորդվի, ոչ թե բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունի: Եկեղեցու գործունեության համար ֆինանս իհարկե պետքա: Դրա համար կա օրինակ մոմ վառել, որի նպատակը հենց քո ասած եկեղեցու աշխատանքների համար անհրաժեշտ գումար հայթայթելնա (չնայած շատերը կարծում են թե մոմ վառելը սուրբ արարողությունա): Բացի դրանից կա նաև գանձանակ, որի մեջ ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքով մարդիկ դրամ են գցում:  Եկեղեցական ծառայությունների համար նույնպես ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքով մարդիկ վարձահատույց են լինում: Չնայած եթե գումար չտան ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասելու: ՆԱԼՈԳ ոչ ոք չի պահանջում, այն էլ Աստծո անունից:
> 
> 
> 
> Քո համար հեքիաթա, իսկ իրականում կյանքից վերցրած դեպքերա: Հետաքրքիրա, հեքիաթն ու կյանքը ոնց որ փոխատեղված լինեն քո համար հը? Եթե էդ մարդուն հարցնես, ինքն էլ կասի որ բեսամթ հոգով ուժեղացելա, հեսա տեսեք ինչա անում... ու հայդա տանիքից ներքև: Տարբեր երկրներում ավելի առաջ են գնացել, խմբով են ինքնասպանություն գործում, բայց իրենց կարգին համոզել են, որ դա ոչ թե ինքնասպանությունա այլ ճանապարհ դեպի փրկություն: Մեկ էլ լուրերով իմանում ենք որ մի 50 հոգի հոգով ուժեղ սուիցիդ են արել:
> Ախպոր պես քարոզներ ստեղ չդնես, ոչ մեկս նման բաների հավես չունենք:
> 
> 
> ...


Ուզում էի երկար գրեի պատասխանները, բայց մինչ այդ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանես, քրիստոնյա եկեղեցին (նաև դու իբրև ՀԱԵ ներկայացուցիչ), ընդունում ավետարանը, որպես հիմք ու աղբյուր: Քանի որ պատասխաններս լինելու  հիմնավորումներով՝ հենց ավետարանից մեջբերումներով:

----------


## ministr

Չէ, եթե դեմ չես ավելի լավա արի խոսենք աշխարհիկ լեզվով, որովհետև ավետարանում շատ բազմիմաստ մտքեր կան, և ցանկության դեպքում ով ոնց ուզում ֆռռացնումա, ինչը և անում են աղանդավորները: Դրա համար մեջբերումները արի հանգիստ թողնենք:

----------


## razmik21

> Եկեղեցական ծառայությունների համար նույնպես ԿԱՄԱՎՈՐ սկզբունքով մարդիկ վարձահատույց են լինում: Չնայած եթե գումար չտան ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասելու: ՆԱԼՈԳ ոչ ոք չի պահանջում, այն էլ Աստծո անունից:


Մաղաքիայի 3 գլխ.

"7Իսկ դուք, Յակոբի որդիներ, հեռու չէք մնում ձեր հայրերի մեղքերից, խուսափում էք իմ օրէնքներից եւ չէք պահում դրանք։ Դարձէք դէպի ինձ, եւ ես կը դառնամ դէպի ձեզ, - ասում է Ամենակալ Տէրը։ Դուք ասում էք. «Ինչո՞վ դառնան»։ 8Մարդ Աստծուն կը խաբի՞, քանի որ դուք խաբեցիք ինձ եւ ասացիք, թէ՝ «Ինչո՞վ խաբեցինք քեզ»։ 9Չէ՞ որ տասանորդներն ու պտուղները ձեզ մօտ են, եւ դուք չարութեամբ նախանձում եւ խաբում էք ինձ։ 10Տարին աւարտուեց, եւ ամբողջ բերքը հաւաքեցիք մեր շտեմարաններում. ձեր տներում յափշտակութիւն կը լինի, ե՛տ կանգնէք դրանից, - ասում է ամենակալ Տէրը։ Մի՞թէ չեմ բացի ձեզ համար երկնքի պատուհանները եւ իմ օրհնութիւնը լիառատ չեմ թափում ձեզ վրայ։ 11Ուշադիր կը լինեմ ձեր կերակուրների նկատմամբ, չեմ ապականի ձեր երկրի բերքը, եւ չի փչանայ ձեր որթատունկը այգում, - ասում է Ամենակալ Տէրը։"

Ղևտացիների 27 գլխ.
"30Հողի բերքի, ծառերի պտուղների մէկ տասներորդ մասը Տիրոջն է պատկանում։ Դրանք Տիրոջն են նուիրաբերւում։ 31Եթէ մէկը ցանկանայ յետ գնել իր տասանորդը, նա պէտք է դրա վրայ աւելացնի դրա արժէքի մէկ հինգերորդ մասը, որից յետոյ տասանորդը կը լինի իրենը։ 32Տասը արջառից ու ոչխարից մէկը, ինչպէս եւ հովուի գաւազանի տակով անցնող տասը անասունից մէկը պատկանում են Տիրոջը։ 33Խտրութիւն թող չլինի լաւի ու վատի միջեւ, եւ լաւը վատով չփոխարինես։ Իսկ եթէ այնուամենայնիւ փոխարինես, ե՛ւ նա, ե՛ւ փոխարինուողը պէտք է նուիրաբերես եւ իրաւունք չպիտի ունենաս դրանք յետ գնելու»։"

Հարգելիս, Ես մեկնաբանություններ չեմ գրել: Կշարունակեմ նաև մյուս հարցերիդ պատասխանել, եթե ուշացնեմ, ներիր:

----------

Էդուարդ_man (11.02.2010)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Նախորդ գրառումը խմբագրված է: Մի մոռացեք, որ Ակումբում արգելվում են իրար վիրավորելը:*

----------


## ministr

> Հարգելիս, գրել էիր նախ, որ պետք է ուղեղը օգտագործել: Դե օգտագործիր այն այս մեջբերումները հասկանալու համար: Ես մեկնաբանություններ չեմ գրել:


Այսինքն դու ինքդ հրաժարվում ես դրանից ու թողնում իմ վրա: Միակ բանը, որ կարողացար անես տվյալ դեպքում մեջբերում անելն էր, որը շատ հնարավոր ա կոնտեքստի մեջ լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակով ու իմաստովա օգտագործված: Իմ մոտ էն տպավորություննա, որ դու ավելի շատ գիրք ես պաշտում:

----------


## ministr

Հա մի բան էլ, դու քեզ համարում ես Իսրայելի որդի?  :Smile: 

Ընդհանրապես էդ քո բերած մեջբերումներից հետո գրվումա, որ Իսրայելի ժողովրդինա վերաբերում, թե տենց չի?

----------


## razmik21

> Այսինքն դու ինքդ հրաժարվում ես դրանից ու թողնում իմ վրա: Միակ բանը, որ կարողացար անես տվյալ դեպքում մեջբերում անելն էր, որը շատ հնարավոր ա կոնտեքստի մեջ լրիվ ուրիշ նպատակով ու իմաստովա օգտագործված: Իմ մոտ էն տպավորություննա, որ դու ավելի շատ գիրք ես պաշտում:


Եղբայր ջան, ես շատ ավելի բան կարող եմ անեմ, Փառք Աստծո: Դու ինքդ գրել էիր, որ մարդիկ կան ուրիշ ձև են մեկնաբանում մեջբերումները, դրա համար այդ թողեցի քեզ: Ուղղակի սխալ կարծիքդ չես խոստովանում: Եթե կարծում ես, որ կարողա ուրիշ իմաստով գրած լինի Աստվածաշունչ կարդա, որ համատեքստն ու կոնտեքստը լավ հասկանաս ու ճիշտը ժխտելու համար մի փորձի մեղքը գցես կոնտեքստի վրա: Հետո ասում ես ինչում ա թերանում առաքելական եկեղեցին. նրանով, որ քո նման հետևորդները Աստվածաշունչ չեն կարդում ու անտեղյակ են Աստծո Խոսքում:

----------


## ministr

Եթե օր ու գիշեր չեմ կարդում, կամ էլ բառացի մեջբերում չեմ անում էջերի համարներով, կամ գլուխներով էդ չի նշանակում որ անտեղյակ եմ  :Smile: 
Ինչ ասում ես Հին Կտակարանիցա, որտեղ նաև զոհասեղան կա, վերջին անգամ զոհասեղան որտեղ ես տեսել?
Համ էլ հարց տվեցի, դու ինչ կապ ունես Իսրայելի ժողովրդի հետ, եթե իրեն ուղղվածը վերագրում ես քեզ?

----------


## ministr

Որ քեզ ասում եմ մեջբերումներդ կիսատ պռատ ես բերում ու ներկայացնում ես ամերիկյան հոպարների ասած ձևերով ասում ես չէ:
Տեքստը ստեղ copy չէր լինում, screenshot եմ արելmejberum.jpg

Մի հատ էլ եմ հարցնում, դու քեզ ինչի ես խառնել Իսրայելի ժողովրդին ու հրեական օրենքները տարածում քրիստոնյաների վրա?

----------


## razmik21

> Որ քեզ ասում եմ մեջբերումներդ կիսատ պռատ ես բերում ու ներկայացնում ես ամերիկյան հոպարների ասած ձևերով ասում ես չէ:
> Տեքստը ստեղ copy չէր լինում, screenshot եմ արելmejberum.jpg
> 
> Մի հատ էլ եմ հարցնում, դու քեզ ինչի ես խառնել Իսրայելի ժողովրդին ու հրեական օրենքները տարածում քրիստոնյաների վրա?


Խոսք եմ տալիս եմ, որ այլևս ժամանակ չեմ կորցնի քո նմանների հետ: Եթե կարծում ես մեջբերումդ մի նախասասությամբ իմից երկար լինելով իմաստը փոխեց, ապա բռավո այդպես էլ կարծի: Եթե մինչև հիմա չգիտես, թե հրեաների մեր հետ ինչ կապ ունեն, գնա սիրելի "եկեղեցուդ" քահանաներին հարցրու երևի կպատասխանեն: Քրիստոնյա ես քեզ համարում, բայց տարական բաներ չգիտես ու երբ որ բացացտրում են ուղղակի ականջներդ փակում ես: Խոստանում եմ, որ եթե լուրջ բանի համար եթե հարց չտաս չեմ գրելու: Կներես: Թող Աստված լուսավորի խավարդ ու բացի հոգևոր աչքերդ:

----------

Արծիվ (18.02.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Օ միթե՞ , դա երևի ձեզ է թվում,որովհետև Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին կարծում է ,որ նա միակ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցին ,բայց նա չգիտի ,որ սխալվում , իսկ Քրիստոսը ասել է,որ նա ով ինձ հավատաք կփրկվի, չի ասե ,նա ով հավատա ու հաչախի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցի կփրկվի ու ով որ չգնաց նա կորսված է , լավ ընդունենք եթե ՀԱԵ-ի պատվավոր այրերը ճիշտ են ասում, որ Հայ եկեղեցուց դուրդ չկա փրկություն,ուրեմն աշխարհի մյուս ազգերը "քաքը ընկան",իրենք են գլխից եռկեղեցի չունեին ու իրանք պիտի չփրկվին,հա ,պետք  է փրկվին մենակ հայերը ,կաթոլիկները և ուղղափառները,հա՞

----------

razmik21 (21.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օ միթե՞ , դա երևի ձեզ է թվում,որովհետև Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին կարծում է ,որ նա միակ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցին ,բայց նա չգիտի ,որ սխալվում , իսկ Քրիստոսը ասել է,որ նա ով ինձ հավատաք կփրկվի, չի ասե ,նա ով հավատա ու հաչախի Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցի կփրկվի ու ով որ չգնաց նա կորսված է , լավ ընդունենք եթե ՀԱԵ-ի պատվավոր այրերը ճիշտ են ասում, որ Հայ եկեղեցուց դուրդ չկա փրկություն,ուրեմն աշխարհի մյուս ազգերը "քաքը ընկան",իրենք են գլխից եռկեղեցի չունեին ու իրանք պիտի չփրկվին,հա ,պետք  է փրկվին մենակ հայերը ,կաթոլիկները և ուղղափառները,հա՞


Վահաբիտին եթե ասես, որ ինքը աշխատում է ԱՄՆ-ի համար, կոկորդդ կկտրի: Ինքը գիտի մի քանի լոզունք էս կյանքում՝ Ալլահ ակբար, Ղուրանից մի քանի աղավաղված տեքստ... Ու իր կարծիքով էլ ինքը կռվում է Ալլահի համար, տարածում է Ալլահի խոսքը... բայց վարձատրվում է ամեն մի զոհի համար: Հուսով եմ՝ միտքս հասկանալի էր, ինչպես Արարատյան դաշտի մի պայծառ առավոտ :Smile: :

----------

ministr (24.03.2010)

----------


## Benadad

չհասկացա ,մեթթե կարելի առանց եդ ՛՛ալլահ ակբարի՛՛-ների հա՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> չհասկացա ,մեթթե կարելի առանց եդ ՛՛ալլահ ակբարի՛՛-ների հա՞


Benadad ջան, այս պահին 2 տողից ավել գրելու ի վիճակի չեմ... Ենթադրում եմ՝ դպրոցական ես, եթե վահաբիզմի մասին չգիտես: Եթե ասես՝ ինչ տարիքի ես, գոնե կիմանամ՝ ինչից սկսեմ բացատրելը:

----------


## Benadad

կներես բա հայ արիներին մոռացար, թե դրանք աղանդ չեն,որ Քո եկեղեցին քանդում են ներսից, և որ Երևանում հող են գնել մեհյան սարքելու համար հը

----------


## Benadad

վահաբիտիները դրանք կրոնական-քաղաքական հոսանք ունեցող  ուղղություն է իսլամի մեջ,եթե չեմ սխալվում նրա հիմնադիրներից է Մուհամեդ Իբն ալ Բախաբ և նրանք ՛՛ ռեֆորմատորներ՛՛ էին և ուզում էին միավորել Արաբիան
վահիզմնել ՝ դա նրանց կողմից ընդունված գլխավոր գաղափարախոսությունն է ,սա բավական է Քեզ իմացնելու համար,որ տեղյակ եմ կրոնների պատմությանը և ոչ միայն

----------


## Ambrosine

> կներես բա հայ արիներին մոռացար, թե դրանք աղանդ չեն,որ Քո եկեղեցին քանդում են ներսից, և որ Երևանում հող են գնել մեհյան սարքելու համար հը


Հայ արիները քրիստոնեություն չեն դավանում, որ աղանդավորներ կոչվեն:



> վահաբիտիները դրանք կրոնական-քաղաքական հոսանք ունեցող  ուղղություն է իսլամի մեջ,եթե չեմ սխալվում նրա հիմնադիրներից է *Մուհամեդ Իբն ալ Բախաբ* և նրանք ՛՛ ռեֆորմատորներ՛՛ էին և ուզում էին միավորել Արաբիան
> վահիզմնել ՝ դա նրանց կողմից ընդունված գլխավոր գաղափարախոսությունն է ,սա բավական է Քեզ իմացնելու համար,որ տեղյակ եմ կրոնների պատմությանը և ոչ միայն


Մուհամեդ իբն Աբդ ալ-Վահհաբ ալ-Թամիմի :Smile: 
Ռեֆորմատորներ չէին, ընդհակառակը, դեմ էին ռեֆորմներին, որ կատարվել են Իսլամի մեջ: Պահանջում էին վերադառնալ Իսլամի ակունքներին, երբ Իսլամը դեռ ողողված չէր տվյալ ժողովրդի մշակութային առանձնահատկություններով: Նրանք ստեղծեցին Սաուդյան Արաբիան:
Benadad, 2 տող վահաբիզմի մասին իմանալը, դեռ իմանալ չէ, էստեղ վատ զգալու բան չկա: Քեզնից տասնյակ տարիներ մեծ մարդիկ էլ չգիտեն՝ դա ինչ է :Wink:

----------

PetrAni (24.03.2010), յոգի (25.03.2010)

----------


## Vook

> Հայ արիները քրիստոնեություն չեն դավանում, որ աղանդավորներ կոչվեն:


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց թէ միայն քրիստոնեության շեղումնեերն են կոչվում աղանդ։Ցանկացած ճշմարտությունից շեղում՝  աղանդ է համարվում,  նույնիսկ աթեիզմը։

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց թէ միայն քրիստոնեության շեղումնեերն են կոչվում աղանդ։Ցանկացած ճշմարտությունից շեղում՝  աղանդ է համարվում,  նույնիսկ աթեիզմը։


Այս թեմայում քննարկվում են քրիստոնեությունից շեղումները, չեմ հիշում այլ կրոններից հիշատակումներ: Այլ դեպքերի համար քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Benadad

Հարգարժան Աստղ ջան , շնորհակալություն արժեքավոր ինֆորմացիայի համար, բաըց պետք է մի բանով չհամաձայնվեմ Քո հետ այն բանի համար ,որ ասել էիր «Հայ արիները քրիստոնեություն չեն դավանում, որ աղանդավորներ կոչվեն:» ,աղանդը դա պաշտնական կյրոնից շեղված յուրաքանչյուր վարդապետություն է ,որը խանդարում է պաշտոնական կրոնին և նրա գործունեությանը, օր՝թոնդրակյանները,պավլիկյանները, արիոսականները,նեստորականները և այլն...

----------


## Hayazn

Աղանդը Քրիստոնեաների բանակը թուլացնելու և պառակտելու լավագույն և ժամանակակից միջոցն է ինչպես նաև մարդուն ստրկացնելու լավագույն և ժամանակակից միջոցը նրան տոկոսով փող տալն է :
Այս երկու մտքերը ձեզ ինչ որ բան հուշեցին թէ ոչ , այսինքն ում են սրանք հարկավոր առաջին հերթին: 
ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻ ուսմունքներից մեկը այն է որ տոկոսով փող տալ չի կարելի , որը ջհուդների սկզբունքներին լրիվ հակասում է հետևաբար ջհուդները ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍԻՆ խաչեցին իսկ երբ տեսան ,որ քրիստոնեաները աշխարհի վրա ավելանում են շատ արագ նրանք էլ սկսեցին ստեղծել աղանդներ և ֆինանսավորել նրանց  , որոնք  ,կըքարոզեն ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ–ի ավետարանը ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի դեմ :
Օրինակ աղանդներ կան որ արգելում են գինի խմելը և դա անում են ավետարանը իրենց ձեռքում բռնած իսկ նրանց լսող բթացած ամբոխը չի էլ կասկածում , որ դա այդպես էլ պետք է լինի : Կամ կան աղանդներ , որոնք արգելում են տոնել ՔՐԻՍՏՈՍ-ի ծնունդը կամ ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ   և  իրենց համարում են ՔՐԻՍՏՈՆԵԱ  եթե ճիշտ իմանաք սկզբնաղբյուրները ապա պարզ կլինի հետևանքները և հավանաբար եթե երիտասարդությունը ժամանակին տեղեկացվի նման բաների մասին ապա կարծում եմ աղանդների տիղմի մեջ խրվողների քանակը զգալիորեն կպակասի :

----------

Benadad (28.04.2010)

----------


## may

> «Մարդն իրավունք ունի ինքնուրույն ընտրելու իր դավանանքը։ Եթե եկեղեցին  պետությունից անջատ է, ապա խղճի ազատության տեսակետից չպետք է լինի խտրական  վերաբերմունք»,– այսօր կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարեց  Հելսինկյան քաղաքացիական ասամբլեայի Վանաձորի գրասենյակի ղեկավար Արթուր  Սաքունցը։
> Աղանդավորական շարժումներին նվիրված մամուլի ասուլիսում Սաքունցի հնչեցրած  այս միտքը բուռն դիմադրության հանդիպեց ասուլիսի մյուս մասնակից՝  հոգեթերապևտ Արմեն Ներսիսյանի և հոգեբան Սամվել Խուդոյանի կողմից։
>  «Համալսարանում 3–4 դիսերտացիա է գրված, ես  կարող եմ հատ–հատ նկարագրել  քողարկված հիպնոսի տենխնիկաներ, կոչվում է անուղղակի հիպնոսի տեխնիկա, որը  կիրառում են տարատեսակ սեկտաները»,– հայտարարեց հոգեբան Սամվել Խուդոյանը։  Նրա խոսքով, աղանդավորների կողմից հիպնոսացված մարդկանց հոգեբաններն անգամ  չեն օգնում։
>  «Օրինակ, ինձ շատ են դիմել հենց այդ հիպնոսից, իսկական զոմբիացած  վիճակից ազատելու համար։ Տասը տարեկան երեխան լաց է լինում, ճամբարում նրան  ներշնչել են, որ դու պետք է մեռնես, ամեն վայրկյան սպասի մահին։ Այն  աստիճանի էր, որ հոգեբանական մեթոդներն այլևս չէին օգնի, ես նրան ուղարկել  եմ հոգեբույժի մոտ։ Արդյունքներն էլ չգիտեմ՝ բուժե՞լ են նրան, թե ոչ։ Ինձ  մոտ մի հաջող դեպք է եղել՝ 18 տարեկան մի աղջիկ, նորից մեղքի խորը  ինքնազգացումով, ինքնասպանության ձգտումով տառապելով, եկել էր, նրա հետ  հոգեբանական աշխատանքներն օգնել են։
>  70–80 տոկոս դեպքերում հոգեբանական մեթոդները չեն էլ օգնում, որովհետև  այնպիսի զոմբիացում է տեղի ունենում, որ հնարավոր չէ օգնել»,– հայտարարեց  Սամվել Խուդոյանը։
> «Ես չգիտեմ էդպիսի մի բան, որ մարդն ամբողջ կյանքում լինի հիպնոսի տակ։  Մենք մի բողոք չեն ունեցել, որ  որևէ մեկը դիմի մեզ, թե իրեն որևէ կրոնական  կազմակերպություն հետապնդում է»,– հակադարձեց ՀՔԱ Վանաձորի գրասենյակի  ղեկավարը։
>  «Այն հոգեկան խանգարումը, որ տալիս է աղանդը, բուժման չի ենթարկվում  դեղորայքով, որովհետև դա գաղափարական ազդեցության հարց է։ Ինչ վերաբերում է  ինմքնասպանություններին, ապա այն մարդը, որն առաքելական ճշմարիտ հավատ  ունի, չի գնում ինքնասպանության, ինքնասպանության գնում են հենց  աղանդավորները»,– իր հերթին հայտարարեց հոգեթերապևտ Արմեն Ներսիսյանը։



Թերթ

----------

Hayazn (12.05.2010), Tig (13.05.2010)

----------


## Tig

Հիպնոսի դեմ, շատ հեշտ պայքարելու ձև կա: Եթե մի թեթև զգում ես, որ քեզ փորձում են հիպնոսացնեն, ընդհամենը մի միտք պիտի անցկացնես ուղեղովդ՝ որ քեզ ոչ ոք չի կարող հիպնոսացնել ու վերջ, ավելորդ լարվել պետք չի: Ուղակի բարդը էնա, որ տվյալ պահին կարողանաս զգաս, որ քեզ փորձում են հիպնոսացնեն…

----------

յոգի (13.05.2010)

----------


## Ավետիք

Այսօր Հայաստանում աղանդների դեմ լայնաճակատ պայքար է ձեռնարկած, միեւնույն ժամանակ օինապես գրանցելով այդ նույն աղանդավոր կազմակերպությունները: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## ed2010

Ինչ է նշանակում "լայնաճակատ պայքար է ձեռնարկած" ? Պետական մասշտաբով ոչ մի այդպիսի բանի մասին ես չեմ լսել...

----------


## Ավետիք

Հարգելի ed2010, միայն այն, որ պետական հանրային Հ1 ալիքը տեղեկություններ է հաղորդում Արտաշատում քահանայի երթը դեպի աղանդավորների շինությունները, կամ Սևան քաղաքում ծնողներին սպանած կարծեցյալ «եհովականի», որն իրականում հոգեկան խնդիրներով մեկն էր ու ոչ մի առնչություն չի էլ ունեցել նրանց հետ: Ի՞նչի մասին է խւսում դա: Կամ էլ կանքառներում կպցրած հայտարարությունները, որ կոչ են անում պայքարել «վկաների» դեմ:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011), Sagittarius (09.03.2011)

----------


## ed2010

Հ1 համարյա չեմ նայում, քանի որ ոչ մի հետաքրքիր բան վերջին մի քանի տարում չեմ հիշում...
Ընդունում եմ որ կարող են դրանք լինել պատվիրված բաներ... բայց այդպես չեն պայքարում, լուրջ չի.. Մի կողմից ազատ գրանցում են աղանդները, մյուս կողմից թաքուն պայքարում դրանց դեմ, պետական միջոցներով??? Ում ենք խաբում??
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է կանգառներում կպցրած հայտարարություններին, դա ինչ-որ կուսակցություն է եթե չեմ սխալվում..

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Ճիշտ է, առաջին հայացքից թվում է լուրջ չի այդպիսի տեսակը պայքարի, բայց հո պետական միջոցներ են ծախսվում, այն էլ ոչ քիչ: Հ1-ի եթերում գովազդի 1 րոպեն 1995-ի տվյալներով 100 000 դրամիգ անցնում էր ... Խորհելու առիթ: Իսկ եթե ավելի լուեջի գանք՝ Սահմանադրությանը նայենք ու դրանում կատարած խմբաքրումներին և անգամ սպասվող ճշգրտումներին, եթե այն անցկացնեն, ապա միայն կրոնական թեմայով խոսելու դեպքում, հնարավոր է մարդուն բավականին երկար ժամկետով ազատազրկել: Իհարկե, կարելի է դա էլ անլուրջի տեսանկյունից դիտել:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Աղանդների վերաբերյալ՝ երբեք չեմ հասկացել դրանց իմաստը, և նույն եհովայի վկանների հետ զրույցներում ոչ մեկ այդպես էլ չի կարողացել ինձ բացատրել իրենց մոտիվացիան, բայց դե իրանց որոշումն է: 

Իսկ հալածանքներին, հետանդումներ չեմ ընդունում ոչ մի պարագայում, դա երբեք խնդրի /եթե խնդիր իրոք կա/ լուծում չի կարող լինել, միջնադար չէ՝ ինկվիզիցիա չի կարող կրկնվել: Կներեք արտահայտությանս համար՝ բայց զրո ա ինձ համար այն «եկեղեցին», որը մարդկանց հալախանքների կենթարկի:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011), Ուլուանա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Kuk

Իմ համար կրոն կոչվածն ընդհանուր առմամբ ուղեղի լվացման մեքենա ա, կարճ ասած: :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (09.03.2011), zanazan (11.03.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Այսօր Հայաստանում աղանդների դեմ լայնաճակատ պայքար է ձեռնարկած, միեւնույն ժամանակ օինապես գրանցելով այդ նույն աղանդավոր կազմակերպությունները: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի եք այս հարցի վերաբերյալ:


Աղանդները « բաժանիր որ տիրես » սկզբունքով ստեղծված կազմակերպություններ են , որոնք ֆինանսավորվում են մութ ուժերի կողմից հիմնականում ջհուդների : Փոքրիշատե առողջ բանականություն ունեցող անձը կգիտակցի , որ մենք խաչ էլ ունենք ավետարան էլ ուրեմն մեր ինչին է պետք աղանդները : Մենք ունենք ամենահին եկեղեցին , որը ոչ միայն պաշտամունքի առարկա է մեզ համար այլ նաև ազգությունը բնորոշող խորհրդանիշ : 
Ինչ վերաբերում է աղանդներին ապա դրանց հարկավոր է հալածել , ինչպես օրինակ կհալածեիք չարորակ ուռուցքը ձեր մարմնից , որովհետև այդ երկուսը միևնույն հատկությունը ունեն :

----------


## Jarre

> Ինչ վերաբերում է աղանդներին ապա դրանց հարկավոր է հալածել , ինչպես օրինակ կհալածեիք չարորակ ուռուցքը ձեր մարմնից , որովհետև այդ երկուսը միևնույն հատկությունը ունեն :


Գուցե մղումներդ լավն են, բայց թշնամություն հրահրելը անթույլատրելի է իմ կարծիքով։ 

Դու ոչ մեկին հալածելու իրավունք չունես, ոչ էլ ես ունեմ, ոչ է որևէ մեկը։ 

Դու ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես հալածես մարդուն էն բանի համար, թե ինքը ոնց է պատկերացնում Աստծուն, կամ ինչ տեսակետ ունի կյանքի առաջացման մասին ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին։

Իմ կարծիքով դա անբարոյությանը հավասար բան է։

----------

Moonwalker (09.03.2011), Sagittarius (09.03.2011), Sophie (09.03.2011), Ամպ (09.03.2011), Արշակ (10.03.2011), Ուլուանա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

> Աղանդները « բաժանիր որ տիրես » սկզբունքով ստեղծված կազմակերպություններ են , որոնք ֆինանսավորվում են մութ ուժերի կողմից հիմնականում ջհուդների : Փոքրիշատե առողջ բանականություն ունեցող անձը կգիտակցի , որ մենք խաչ էլ ունենք ավետարան էլ ուրեմն մեր ինչին է պետք աղանդները : Մենք ունենք ամենահին եկեղեցին , որը ոչ միայն պաշտամունքի առարկա է մեզ համար այլ նաև ազգությունը բնորոշող խորհրդանիշ : 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է աղանդներին ապա դրանց *հարկավոր է հալածել , ինչպես օրինակ կհալածեիք չարորակ ուռուցքը ձեր մարմնից* , որովհետև այդ երկուսը միևնույն հատկությունը ունեն :


Օրինակ դու քո եղբորն այդպես կհալածեի՞ր եթե ինքը ասենք լիներ եհովայի վկա:

Այդ դեպքում աղանդ է դիտարկվում նաև աթեիզմը որովհետև այն դեմ է մեր երկրում ըդնունված պետական կրոնին: Իրենց դեմ էլ պետք է այդպիսի հալածանք սկսել փաստորեն:

Թե ով ինչին կամ ում է հավատում դա ամեն մեկի անձնական խնդիրն է, և եթե մեկը վստահ է իր հավատալիքի ճշմարտացիության վրա՝ մյուսը նույնպես իրավունք ունի վստահ լինել իր ունեցածի վրա: Սա յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է միշտ հիշի կարծում եմ:

----------

Ariadna (09.03.2011), Jarre (09.03.2011), Ամպ (09.03.2011), Արշակ (10.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011), Ուլուանա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Կրոն բաժնի թեմաների մեծամասնությունը՝ անկախ բովանդակությունից, վերջիվերջո վերածվում են հանդուրժողականությանը նվիրված թեմաների։

Ես միայն մի բան կասեմ։ Անկախ այն բանից աթեիստ ենք, հավատացյալ ենք, ագնոստիկ ենք, թե գնոստիկ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է առնվազն այնքան ներքին կուլտուրա ունենա ու կարողանա հանդուրժողաբար վերաբերվի դիմացինի տեսակետներին ու կարծիքներին։ Պետք չի ընդունել, պետք չի հարգել իր կարծիքը, բայց կա կուլտուրա ու արտահայտվելու ձև։

----------

Norton (10.03.2011), Sagittarius (09.03.2011), Ամպ (09.03.2011), Արշակ (10.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011)

----------


## Adam

Տո աղանդավորս որն ա է ասա... 
Զարգացած մարդիկ ենք... կրոնի, խղճի մտքի ազատություն ա... 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա Մեկ Ազգ կոչված հիմար կուսակցությանը իրա պլակատներով գեղցիությամբ ու ամեն ինչով... ապա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել, որ ներքին ֆինանսավորում ա ստանում առաքելական եկեղեցուց: Կաթողիկոսը վախեցած ա, որ փողերը կկորցնի մի օր... 
Էդ էլ մեր հոգևոր առաջնորդն ա... բանկի բաժնետեր…

----------

Ariadna (09.03.2011), Jarre (09.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ եթե անդրադառնամ բուն թեմային, ապա ֆոբիաները, այն էլ արհեստական ստեղծվող և պետական մակարդակով մարկդանց ուղեղը մտցրվող ֆոբիաները շատ վտանգավոր են հասարակության համար։

Այսօր մեր փոքր պետությունը գնալով դատարկվում է, իսկ էն մնացածների մեջ էլ ֆոբիաներ են առաջացնում միմյանց հանդեպ՝ էմոաֆոբիա, կրոնաֆոբիա, Լևոնաֆոբիյա, քսենոֆոբիյա.... ու վերջում էլ էտ ամենը եզրափակվում է անդրոֆոբիայով։ Դա է՞ հայրենասիրություն։ Կամ արդյոք դա է՞ ամուր պետության նախադրյալը։

Նացիստական Գերմանիան, որը ընտրել էր հասարակության մեջ ֆոբիաներ մշակելու ուղղին վերջիվերջո փլուզվեց և փլուզման մեջ իր դերը ուենցավ նաև այդ քաղաքականությունը։ Իսկ այսօրվա Գերմանիան կամ զարգացած երկները հարգում են իրենց քաղաքացուն ու իր իրավունքները և ունեն համեմատաբար հզոր պետություն։

Ես ունեմ ընկեր, որը մեծ ծրագրավորման ֆիրմայի տնօրեն է։ Իր լավագույն աշխատողներից մեկը ձեր սիրած բառով ասեմ՝ աղանդավոր է։ Ու ներքին կարգով իրեն հրահանգ են տվել հեռացնել աշխատանքից այդ աշխատողին իր կրոնական պատկանելիության պատճառով։ Իսկ ինքը այսպես է տրամաբանում. եթե այս մարդը իմ լավագույն աշխատողներից մեկն է, եթե ես իրեն վճարում եմ ու ինքը այդ գումարով վճարում է պետության հարկերը և այդ գումարը ծախսում է այս պետության մեջ ինչո՞ւ ես պիտի նրան ազատեմ գործից։ Ի՞նչ հիմք ունեմ, ի՞նչ իմաստ կա։ Ու սա բազմապատկեք հազարների։ Եթե Hayzn-ի առաջարկած տարբերակով վարվենք ի՞նչ կլինի հետևանքը։

Թող մարդը հավատա այնպես ինչպես ուզում է։ Իսկ եկեղեցին եթե ինքն իրեն մեջից չքանդի, իրեն ոչ մեկը չի կարողանա քանդել։ Չի կարելի սեփական կայունությունը կառուցել ուրիշի կյանքերի և ազատությունները խլելու հիման վրա։ Դա վայրենություն է։

----------

Adam (09.03.2011), Catarsis (19.03.2011), erexa (09.03.2011), Moonwalker (09.03.2011), Norton (10.03.2011), Sagittarius (09.03.2011), Skeptic (09.03.2011), Sophie (09.03.2011), Ամպ (09.03.2011), Արշակ (10.03.2011), ՆանՍ (09.03.2011), Ուլուանա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, որոշ աղանդներ ֆինանսական մասնակցություն են ենթադրում, օրինակ,  որոշ աղանդի հետևորդ պետք է իր եկամուտների 10 տոկոսը վճարի կառույցին: 

Սա արդեն իսկ պետության ֆունկցիաների խարխլում է... դուրս է գալիս, ունենք պետություն պետության մեջ եւ բնակչության մի մասը բացի պետական հարկերը վճարելուց իր եկամուտների մի մասը ուղղում է անհասկանալի ուղղություններով, անհասկանալի նպատակներով եւ «աստված» գիտի՝ ում ձեռքը.... 

2. Բանակից խուսափելու հարցը: Չեմ խորանում բանակում ծառայելու որպիսության մեջ, հասարակ հարց.  եթե այսօր մեր պետությունը կարիք ունի զինվորականների՝ մեր երկրի, հետևաբար մեր բոլորի անվտանգությունը պաշտպանելու համար:  Ենթադրենք խոսքը ոչ թե Հայաստանի այլ ինչ-որ երևակայական պետության մասին է... Զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվելը վտանգում է երկիրը, եթե բոլորը հրաժարվեն ծառայությունից, թշնամին սուս-ու-փուս կգա կմտնի քո երկիր: Ինչ են անելու այդ աղանդավորները, երբ թուրքը գա ու առանց իրանց հարցնելու՝ ուզում են կռվել, թե ոչ, ուղղակի մատաղ անի.... Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ծառայությունից հրաժարվելը կոնկրետ պահի դրությամբ վնասում է պետության ծրագրերին....  Սաբոտաժի յուրօրինակ դրսևորում է....

----------


## Sophie

> Ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ, որոշ աղանդներ ֆինանսական մասնակցություն են ենթադրում, օրինակ,  որոշ աղանդի հետևորդ պետք է իր եկամուտների 10 տոկոսը վճարի կառույցին: 
> 
> Սա արդեն իսկ պետության ֆունկցիաների խարխլում է... դուրս է գալիս, ունենք պետություն պետության մեջ եւ բնակչության մի մասը բացի պետական հարկերը վճարելուց իր եկամուտների մի մասը ուղղում է անհասկանալի ուղղություններով, անհասկանալի նպատակներով եւ «աստված» գիտի՝ ում ձեռքը.... 
> 
> 2. Բանակից խուսափելու հարցը: Չեմ խորանում բանակում ծառայելու որպիսության մեջ, հասարակ հարց.  եթե այսօր մեր պետությունը կարիք ունի զինվորականների՝ մեր երկրի, հետևաբար մեր բոլորի անվտանգությունը պաշտպանելու համար:  Ենթադրենք խոսքը ոչ թե Հայաստանի այլ ինչ-որ երևակայական պետության մասին է... Զինվորական ծառայությունից հրաժարվելը վտանգում է երկիրը, եթե բոլորը հրաժարվեն ծառայությունից, թշնամին սուս-ու-փուս կգա կմտնի քո երկիր: Ինչ են անելու այդ աղանդավորները, երբ թուրքը գա ու առանց իրանց հարցնելու՝ ուզում են կռվել, թե ոչ, ուղղակի մատաղ անի.... Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ծառայությունից հրաժարվելը կոնկրետ պահի դրությամբ վնասում է պետության ծրագրերին....  Սաբոտաժի յուրօրինակ դրսևորում է....


Զինվորական ծառայության մասին չեմ վիճի, բայց եկամուտների հարցն ուրիշ է: Ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր ֆինասները տնօրինել իր կամքով: Կուզեմ 10 տոկոսը կտամ կուզեմ 100ն էլ ծրարի մեջ կդնեմ կուղարկեմ այլ երկիր չգիտեմ ում: Ու՞մ ինչ գործնա:

----------

Արշակ (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Զինվորական ծառայության մասին չեմ վիճի, բայց եկամուտների հարցն ուրիշ է: Ամեն մարդ իրավունք ունի իր ֆինասները տնօրինել իր կամքով: Կուզեմ 10 տոկոսը կտամ կուզեմ 100ն էլ ծրարի մեջ կդնեմ կուղարկեմ այլ երկիր չգիտեմ ում: Ու՞մ ինչ գործնա:


Էդքան էլ տենց չի.... 
Նախ, պետությունը հսկում է, որպեսզի քաղաքացիները պաշտպանված լինեն եւ իրենց միջոցները անհայտ նպատակներով չփոշիանան /դե ընդհանուր ասա պետությունը, էլի :Դ ոչ թե ՀՀ-ն/

2. Այդ հավելյալ գումարները նվազեցնում են այդ կոնկրետ անհատի սպառումը՝ ազդելով նրա կյանքի որակի վրա:

3. Զարգացած երկրներում այդ ավելցուկային եկամուտները գնում են կամ սպառմանը/մարդիկ ծախսում են փողերը նպաստելով ապրանքների եւ ծառայությունների արտադրությանը/ կամ ներդրումային ֆոնդեր ու խթանում են երկրի տնտեսության զարգացումը: Առանց ներդրումների երկրի տնտեսական աճ չի կարող լինել:

Ստացվում է, որ ուղղորդված ներդրումները 10 տոկոսով պակասում են իսկ տրամադրված միջոցները կարող են փոշիանալ, գնալ արտասահման, օրինակ, կամ էլ մի հատ ձյաձ իրան յախտա կառնի ու Կարիբյան ծովում քշի...

----------


## Sophie

> Ստացվում է, որ ուղղորդված ներդրումները 10 տոկոսով պակասում են իսկ տրամադրված միջոցները կարող են փոշիանալ, գնալ արտասահման, օրինակ, կամ էլ մի հատ ձյաձ իրան յախտա կառնի ու Կարիբյան ծովում քշի...


 Միգուցե և մեծ հաշվով կարելի է այդպիսի եզրակացություններ անել: Բայց ամեն դեպքում 10 տոկոսը  չնչին մաս է անհանգստաության համար ընդամենը 10 տոկոս:
 Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է թե դա ուր է գնում սա արդեն շատ վիճելի է: Միգուցե այն հենց երկրի ներսում է յուրացվում, միգուցե այն տրվում է աղքատներին, բարեգործական ծրագրերի է ծառայում: Ի՞նչ գիտեք, որ այն դուրս է գնում կամ մեկի գրպանն է լցվում: Ձեր տեակետն ընդամենը ենթադրություն է, որի հաստատման համար  փաստեր չկան:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Փոքրիշատե առողջ բանականություն ունեցող անձը կգիտակցի , որ մենք խաչ էլ ունենք ավետարան էլ ուրեմն մեր ինչին է պետք աղանդները : Մենք ունենք ամենահին եկեղեցին , որը ոչ միայն պաշտամունքի առարկա է մեզ համար այլ նաև ազգությունը բնորոշող խորհրդանիշ : 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է աղանդներին ապա դրանց հարկավոր է հալածել , ինչպես օրինակ կհալածեիք չարորակ ուռուցքը ձեր մարմնից , որովհետև այդ երկուսը միևնույն հատկությունը ունեն :


Եկեղեցին իր գլխավոր ֆունկցիան լավ չի կատարում, դրա համար էլ մարդիկ ձգտում են ոչ թե դեպի եկեղեցի այլ դեպի աղանդավորական կազմակերպություններ: Բացի դրանից, աղանդավորություն իմ պատկերացմամբ հասարակության ներքին հավասարակշռության ինչ որ խանգարում է, որը կարելի է համեմատել անձի երկատման եռատման կամ քառատման հետ, քրիստոնեության պարագայում այդ խախտումը հասել է աննորմալ չափերի: Տարատեսակ աղանդների ձեւով քրիստոնեությունը ինքնահաստատման հուսահատ ճիգեր է գործադրում, եկեղեցին էլ իր հերթին սրում է, ավելի շուտ չի կարողանում հարթել ստեղծված իրավիճակը, քանի, որ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի չի կատարում իր գլխավոր ֆունկցիան: Ի վերջո, ո՞րն է կրոնի, եկեղեցու գլխավոր ֆունկցիան՝ տալ մարդկանց ներքին խաղաղության, պաշտպանվածության, հավատի զգացում, մեկ բառով ասած երջանկության զգացում: Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին չի ապահովում սա, իսկ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունները հավանաբար այս ամենը տալիս են:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011), Ուլուանա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Նախ, չնչին չէ, երկրորդն էլ՝ չափերը կապ չունեն: 

Այո, ինչպես նաև ձերն է ենթադրություն, որ այդ գումարները բարեգործությանն են ուղղվում....

Նույնը վերաբերում է նաև եկեղեցուն: Ես նրան աղանդներից զատ չեմ դիտում: Որոշ չափով էլ եկեղեցին է երկրի ներսում հավաքագրում միջոցներ ու ծախսում դա իր հայեցողությամբ:

Ցանկացած կրոնական կառույցներ որոշ չափով շեղում են պետական ծրագրերն ու դրամանակ հոսքերը....

----------


## Sophie

> Նախ, չնչին չէ, երկրորդն էլ՝ չափերը կապ չունեն: 
> 
> Այո, ինչպես նաև ձերն է ենթադրություն, որ այդ գումարները բարեգործությանն են ուղղվում....
> 
> Նույնը վերաբերում է նաև եկեղեցուն: Ես նրան աղանդներից զատ չեմ դիտում: Որոշ չափով էլ եկեղեցին է երկրի ներսում հավաքագրում միջոցներ ու ծախսում դա իր հայեցողությամբ:
> 
> Ցանկացած կրոնական կառույցներ որոշ չափով շեղում են պետական ծրագրերն ու դրամանակ հոսքերը....


Հիմա ի՞նչ երկրի քաղաքացին միայն պետք է բանակի վրա գումար ծախսի, որ համարվի պետական ծրագրի մասնակից ու լավ քաղաքացի: 
Հասկանում էք որ սա պետության որոշելիք խնդիրը չէ, հատկապես որ մարդը ինքն իր աշխատանքով է ձեռք բերում դրամը, պետության հասանելիքը նա տալիս է, / սենց պետության սկի չի էլ հասնում/, իսկ մնացածն արդեն ոչ մեկի գործը չէ:  Որ այպես լիներ մեր բազմաթիվ հայ խոպանչիներին պետք է արգելեին Հայաստան փող ուղարկելը, ի՞նչ իրավունքով են օրինակ Ռուսաստանում ակնկալվող շրջանառու դրամն ուղարկում Հայաստան:

----------

Ուլուանա (09.03.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Դու ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես հալածես մարդուն էն բանի համար, թե ինքը ոնց է պատկերացնում Աստծուն, կամ ինչ տեսակետ ունի կյանքի առաջացման մասին ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով դա անբարոյությանը հավասար բան է։


Այսինքն, այսքան աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների գոյությունը համարում ես նորմա՞լ, համարում ես նորմա՞լ, եթե ինչ որ մեկը որոշի, որ այն պատկերացումը, որ Քրիստոսը ունեցել է երկար մազեր,փոքր ականջներ, ընդգծված այտոսկրեր սխալ պատկերացում է, հետեւաբար պետք է ստեղծել մի նոր Քրիստոնեական ուղություն, որ կներկայացնի քրիստոսի ճիշտ կերպարը: Համարում ես ճի՞շտ, որ նույն Աստծո կերպարը, նույն Աստծո նկատմամբ ունեցած պաշտամունքը դառնում է թշնամանքի ու ներքին պառակտման պատճառ: Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել իմ այն կարծիքը, որ սա Քրիստոնեության խնդիրն է: Այսքան աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների գոյությունը աննորմալ է, արգելելով ոչինչ չի ստացվի, բայց պետք չէ պնդել, որ այն ինչ կատարվում է լրիվ բնական է եւ նորմալ:

----------


## Skeptic

> ...համարում ես նորմա՞լ, եթե ինչ որ մեկը որոշի, որ այն պատկերացումը, որ Քրիստոսը ունեցել է երկար մազեր,փոքր ականջներ, ընդգծված այտոսկրեր սխալ պատկերացում է, հետեւաբար պետք է ստեղծել մի նոր Քրիստոնեական ուղություն, որ կներկայացնի քրիստոսի ճիշտ կերպարը:


Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնի Քրիստոսի դիմագծի վերոհիշյալ մանրամասները:  :Think:

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011)

----------


## Hayazn

> Օրինակ դու քո եղբորն այդպես կհալածեի՞ր եթե ինքը ասենք լիներ եհովայի վկա:
> 
> Այդ դեպքում աղանդ է դիտարկվում նաև աթեիզմը որովհետև այն դեմ է մեր երկրում ըդնունված պետական կրոնին: Իրենց դեմ էլ պետք է այդպիսի հալածանք սկսել փաստորեն:
> 
> Թե ով ինչին կամ ում է հավատում դա ամեն մեկի անձնական խնդիրն է, և եթե մեկը վստահ է իր հավատալիքի ճշմարտացիության վրա՝ մյուսը նույնպես իրավունք ունի վստահ լինել իր ունեցածի վրա: Սա յուրաքանչյուր մարդ պետք է միշտ հիշի կարծում եմ:


Աղանդներին հալածել չի նշանակում աղանդների գոմբիացված « բթացած »  անդամներին հալածել այլ նրանց կազմակերպիչներին որոնք և հանդիսանում են մութ ուժերի կամակատարները , Իսկ եթե , որևե  մեկը  խղճի ազատության քողի տակ մասնատում և թուլացնում է մեր ազգը , պետք է անողոքաբար հալածվի անկախ այն բանից թէ նա ում եղբայրն է :

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հիմա ի՞նչ երկրի քաղաքացին միայն պետք է բանակի վրա գումար ծախսի, որ համարվի պետական ծրագրի մասնակից ու լավ քաղաքացի: 
> Հասկանում էք որ սա պետության որոշելիք խնդիրը չէ, հատկապես որ մարդը ինքն իր աշխատանքով է ձեռք բերում դրամը, պետության հասանելիքը նա տալիս է, / սենց պետության սկի չի էլ հասնում/, իսկ մնացածն արդեն ոչ մեկի գործը չէ:  Որ այպես լիներ մեր բազմաթիվ հայ խոպանչիներին պետք է արգելեին Հայաստան փող ուղարկելը, ի՞նչ իրավունքով են օրինակ Ռուսաստանում ակնկալվող շրջանառու դրամն ուղարկում Հայաստան:


Հարցը ոչ քաղաքացի համարվելն ա, ոչ լավ քաղաքացի համարվելն ա, ոչ էլ պետական ծրագրի մասնակցելն ա: Ցանկացած մարդ ուղղակի իրե երկրում ապրելով եւ սովորական ապրելով նպաստում է իր երկրի զարգացմանը, որովհետև իր աշխատած փողերը ծախսում է մեկ ուրիշին է եկամտով ապահովում եւ այդպես շղթան գնում է... Ցանկացած անգամ որ փող է դուրս գալիս շրջանառությունից, դա վատ ազդեցություն է ունենում երկրի տնտեսության վրա:

Ես չեմ խոսում պետքերի ու պետության նկատմամբ պարտավորությունների մասին, ես բացատրում եմ, թե մակրո մակարդակով ինչ ձևով կարա աղանդավորական կազմակերպության փող հավաքելը ազդի պետության վրա, քանի որ քննարկում ենք երկրի համար բացասական ազդեցությունը:

Շատ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր, խոպանչիները փող ուղարկելով Հայաստան /ինչպես նաև, չինացիները՝ Չինաստան, հնդիկները ՝ Հնդկաստան/ անում են դա իվնաս այն պետության, որտեղ այդ գումարը վաստակվել է:  Դրա համար էլ պետությունները դեմ են օտարազգի աշխատողներին, հազար ու մի օրենք են ընդունում անօրինական աշխատուժի դեմ, եթե նկատել ես  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Այսինքն, այսքան աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների գոյությունը համարում ես նորմա՞լ, համարում ես նորմա՞լ, եթե ինչ որ մեկը որոշի, որ այն պատկերացումը, որ Քրիստոսը ունեցել է երկար մազեր,փոքր ականջներ, ընդգծված այտոսկրեր սխալ պատկերացում է, հետեւաբար պետք է ստեղծել մի նոր Քրիստոնեական ուղություն, որ կներկայացնի քրիստոսի ճիշտ կերպարը: Համարում ես ճի՞շտ, որ նույն Աստծո կերպարը, նույն Աստծո նկատմամբ ունեցած պաշտամունքը դառնում է թշնամանքի ու ներքին պառակտման պատճառ: Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել իմ այն կարծիքը, որ սա Քրիստոնեության խնդիրն է: Այսքան աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների գոյությունը աննորմալ է, արգելելով ոչինչ չի ստացվի, բայց պետք չէ պնդել, որ այն ինչ կատարվում է լրիվ բնական է եւ նորմալ:


Նույն ձև ուրեմն պետք է արգելես խմբակները, ակումբները, ՀԿ-ները եւ այլ ցանկացած կազմակերպություն, որտեղ մարդիկ հավաքվում են մի գաղափարի շուրջ... ինչ տարբերություն:

Համոզված եմ, շատերը կուզեին արգելել ռոք ակումբները, որպեսզի բոլոր հայերը հավաքվեին բացառապես ազգային երաժշտության երեկոներին: Բայց ինչպես ռոք ակումբները փակելուց ես /ու իմ նման մարդիկ/ չեն դառնա ազգային երաժշտության սիրահար, նույն կերպ աղանդնրը հալածելը չի բերի միասնականության:

Կրոնի մեջ չի հարցը...

----------

Jarre (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Աղանդներին հալածել չի նշանակում աղանդների գոմբիացված « բթացած »  անդամներին հալածել այլ նրանց կազմակերպիչներին որոնք և հանդիսանում են մութ ուժերի կամակատարները , Իսկ եթե , որևե  մեկը  խղճի ազատության քողի տակ մասնատում և թուլացնում է մեր ազգը , պետք է անողոքաբար հալածվի անկախ այն բանից թէ նա ում եղբայրն է :


Իսկ կասես, թե մասնավորապես ինչ ձևով ա մասնատում ու թուլացնում մեր ազգը?

----------


## Hayazn

> Գուցե մղումներդ լավն են, բայց թշնամություն հրահրելը անթույլատրելի է իմ կարծիքով։ 
> 
> Դու ոչ մեկին հալածելու իրավունք չունես, ոչ էլ ես ունեմ, ոչ է որևէ մեկը։ 
> 
> Դու ի՞նչ իրավունք ունես հալածես մարդուն էն բանի համար, թե ինքը ոնց է պատկերացնում Աստծուն, կամ ինչ տեսակետ ունի կյանքի առաջացման մասին ու կյանքի իմաստի մասին։
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով դա անբարոյությանը հավասար բան է։


Եթե որևե անձ ինքն իր մեջ ունի ինչ որ կողմնորոշում , ապա ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի նրան հանդիմանելու , բայց երբ այդ անձը իր գործունեությամբ թունավորում է միուսներին և մասնատում և քայքայում է մեր ազգը , այդ դեպքում , ոչ միայն հալածել այլ հարկավոր է դրանց նմաններին դատապարտել և գնդակահարել որպես ազգի թշնամի :

----------


## Չամիչ

> Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնի Քրիստոսի դիմագծի վերոհիշյալ մանրամասները:


Իսկ ես ասեցի, որ հայտնի է՞: Մարդիկ դառնում են Եհովայի վկա, մերժում են Առաքելական եկեղեցում ընդունված մոմ վառելու ավանդույթը եւ ամենայն լրջությամբ հավատում են, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու համար մարդուն զրկել փրկության հնարավորությունից: Դրա համար համոզված եմ, աղանդավորական կազմակերպություններ ընդգրկվում են զուտ էմոցիոնալ բավարարվածություն ստանալու համար:

----------


## Sophie

> Հարցը ոչ քաղաքացի համարվելն ա, ոչ լավ քաղաքացի համարվելն ա, ոչ էլ պետական ծրագրի մասնակցելն ա: Ցանկացած մարդ ուղղակի իրե երկրում ապրելով եւ սովորական ապրելով նպաստում է իր երկրի զարգացմանը, որովհետև իր աշխատած փողերը ծախսում է մեկ ուրիշին է եկամտով ապահովում եւ այդպես շղթան գնում է... Ցանկացած անգամ որ փող է դուրս գալիս շրջանառությունից, դա վատ ազդեցություն է ունենում երկրի տնտեսության վրա:
> 
> Ես չեմ խոսում պետքերի ու պետության նկատմամբ պարտավորությունների մասին, ես բացատրում եմ, թե մակրո մակարդակով ինչ ձևով կարա աղանդավորական կազմակերպության փող հավաքելը ազդի պետության վրա, քանի որ քննարկում ենք երկրի համար բացասական ազդեցությունը:
> 
> Շատ լավ օրինակ բերեցիր, խոպանչիները փող ուղարկելով Հայաստան /ինչպես նաև, չինացիները՝ Չինաստան, հնդիկները ՝ Հնդկաստան/ անում են դա իվնաս այն պետության, որտեղ այդ գումարը վաստակվել է:  Դրա համար էլ պետությունները դեմ են օտարազգի աշխատողներին, հազար ու մի օրենք են ընդունում անօրինական աշխատուժի դեմ, եթե նկատել ես


Ֆրեյա ջան ես քեզ հասկանում եմ: Բայց դու էլ հասկացի՝ ախր նախ դա հարց է փող հավաքվում է թե ոչ, կամավոր կերպով է թե ոչ, և արդյոք դուրս գնում է թե ոչ: Բացի այդ տարբեր կրոնական կառույցների մոտ կարող է տարբեր լինել: Եթե քաղաքացին ոչ կամավոր կերպով իր աշխատանքից 20 և ավելի տոկոս վճարում է պետությանը ինչու նա չի կարող 10 տոկոս նվիրել մի այլ կառույցի, որը հավանաբար ավելի բարեխճորեն կծախսի դրամը: Օրինակ ես գիտեմ որ առաքելական եկեղեցին հովանավորում է որոշ աղքատների և անապահովների: Բա դա ինչի՞ հաշվին է անում: Այլ հարց է որ լավ կլիներ դա ավելի թափանցիկ կերպով արվեր: 
Հիմա եթե դու այնուամենայնիվ կարծում ես, որ հնարավոր է որ ինչ որ քաղաքացու աշխատանքի կամավոր կերպով տրված 10 տոկոսը կամ 10 տոկոսի որևէ մաս կարող է դուրս գալ Հայաստանից, որը շատ քիչ հավանական է, ինչու ավելի չես անհանգստանում պետությանը տված 20 տոկոսի համար, որը չգիտես թե ուր է գնում: Բա էդ մեր մեծավորները իրանց բանկային հաշիվները ինչու  են դրսում պահում, ինչու են Ուկրանիայում կազինոներ սարքում: Բա դրանք ում հաշվին են անում: Հիմա քո պետությանն առավել որնա՞ վնաս: Մի խոսքով ձուկը գլխիցա փչացած:

Իսկ խոպանչիների հարցով
Այո պայքարում են անօրինական աշխատուժի համար, որովհետև դրանցից շատերը գրանցված չեն որպես աշխատող և հետևապես ոչ մի տուրք ու եկամտահարկ չեն մուծում: Սրա դեմա հիմնական պայքարը: Իսկ եթե մարդն աշխատի ու օրինական հարկերը վճարի ինքն ազատ է իր աշխատած գումարը տնօրինելու մեջ, եթե նրան փորձեն խանգարել դա անօրինական ու անբարոյական կլինի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ա հայտնի Քրիստոսի դիմագծի վերոհիշյալ մանրամասները:


Թուրինյան պատանքի պահով էդքան վստահ չէի լինի: Ու ընդհանրապես այ ախպեր, Քրիստոսի ֆիզիկական մարմնի տեսքը քրիստոնեության մեջ ճերորդական ա: 
Ու ընդհանրապես նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում ցանկացած ուղղվածության հավատքին: Մարդը ճիշտ ա համարում հավատում ա, այ քեզ բան:
Ֆրեյան ճիշտ ասեց, տվյալ կրոնական ուղղությունը գոյության իրավունք ունի քանի դեռ չի սպառնացել պետության անվտանգությանն ու ստրատեգիկ առաջնահերթություններին: 
Կարծում եմ պետության ու եկեղեցու վերաբերմունքը ադեկվատ չի աղանդների հանդեպ: Երկրի պիտի սողանցքներ չթողնի հոգեորսության ու նմանատիպ այլ դրսևորումների համար: Իսկ եկեղեցին ավելի լավ ա թող բարեփոխվի. քրեաօլիգարխիկ կլան ա դառել: Հավատացած եմ, որ եթե եկեղեցին տար էն ինչ մարդուն անհրաժեշտ ա, աղանդների խնդիրն ինքըստինքյան դուրս կմղվեր: Պարզ ա, որ մարդ չի անդամագրվում աղանդին չնչին կամ համարյա չնչին դավանաբանական տարբերությունների խաթր:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2011)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Նույն ձև ուրեմն պետք է արգելես խմբակները, ակումբները, ՀԿ-ները եւ այլ ցանկացած կազմակերպություն, որտեղ մարդիկ հավաքվում են մի գաղափարի շուրջ... ինչ տարբերություն:
> 
> Համոզված եմ, շատերը կուզեին արգելել ռոք ակումբները, որպեսզի բոլոր հայերը հավաքվեին բացառապես ազգային երաժշտության երեկոներին: Բայց ինչպես ռոք ակումբները փակելուց ես /ու իմ նման մարդիկ/ չեն դառնա ազգային երաժշտության սիրահար, նույն կերպ աղանդնրը հալածելը չի բերի միասնականության:
> 
> Կրոնի մեջ չի հարցը...


Համեմատությունը էնքան էլ տեղին չէր, նույնիսկ անիմաստ: Երաժտությունը լայն հասկացություն է, գոյություն ունեն տարատեսակ երաժշտական ոճեր ու երաժշտական ճաշակներ: Գոյություն չունեն Բիթլզ-ի կամ Պրեսլիի ֆանատների մի քանի տասնյակ, տարատեսակ խմբավորումներ, ովքեր ամենայն լրջությամբ մերժում են մրցակից խմբավորման ֆանատիկ դրսեւորումները եւ ամեն գնով տարածում սեփականը:

Տարատեսակ աղանդները  ներսից քայքայում են հենց քրիստոնեությունը, խարխլում են հիմքերը, նման անիմաստ ինքնահաստատման փորձերը դառնում են ոչ թե կառուցողական հիմք այլ ներքին պառակտման քայքայման պատճառ, մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս իրար դեմ աղոթելով նույն Աստծուն, տվյալ պարագայում հավատը դառնում է ոչ թե նորոգման այլ քայքայման պատճառ: Հետեւաբար պետք է ինչ որ ձեւ պայքարել նման կործանիչ քայքայման դեմ:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հետեւաբար պետք է ինչ որ ձեւ պայքարել նման կործանիչ քայքայման դեմ:



Բայց պայքարել պետք է ոչ թե նույն ճանապարով, այսինքն, ոչ թե կործանման քայքայման, բռնության ճանապարհով այլ կառուցման ճանապարհով, ցուցաբերելով ստեղծագործ մոտեցում: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ աղանդավորական կազմակերպություններ չեն  ընդգրկվում   գաղափարական սկզբունքային մոտեցումներից ելնելով, այստեղ գործում է միայն ու միայն էմոցիոնալ գործոնը, մարդկանց տալիս են բերկրանքի, պաշտպանվածության, երջանկության զգացում, եւ որ ամենակարեւորն է, մարդիկ դառնում են կոլեկտիվի անդամ:

----------


## Skeptic

> Թուրինյան պատանքի պահով էդքան վստահ չէի լինի:


*Ճիշտ էլ կանես*, բայց, չգիտես ինչի, շատերը միջնադարում ապրած մարդու նկարի առաջ աղոթում են:  :Pardon: 




> Հավատացած եմ, որ եթե եկեղեցին տար էն ինչ մարդուն անհրաժեշտ ա, աղանդների խնդիրն ինքըստինքյան դուրս կմղվեր: Պարզ ա, որ մարդ չի անդամագրվում աղանդին չնչին կամ համարյա չնչին դավանաբանական տարբերությունների խաթր:


Էդքան էլ վստահ չեմ:  :Pardon:

----------

Moonwalker (09.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Այսինքն, այսքան աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների գոյությունը համարում ես նորմա՞լ, համարում ես նորմա՞լ


Եթե չեմ սխալվում ոչ մի տեղ չեմ նշել, թե նորմալ եմ համարում։ Նորմալ համարելը ու դիմացինին ատելը, հալածելը տարբեր հասկացություններ են։ Իմ ասածը ընդամենը դա է եղել։




> եթե ինչ որ մեկը որոշի, որ այն պատկերացումը, որ Քրիստոսը ունեցել է երկար մազեր,փոքր ականջներ, ընդգծված այտոսկրեր սխալ պատկերացում է, հետեւաբար պետք է ստեղծել մի նոր Քրիստոնեական ուղություն, որ կներկայացնի քրիստոսի ճիշտ կերպարը:


Ու ի՞նչ։ Էն, որ մարդը այդպես է պատկերացնում Քրիստոսի արտաքինը, որը մեր պատկերացրածից տարբեր է քեզ ու ինձ իրավունք է տալիս նրան հալածե՞լ։




> Համարում ես ճի՞շտ, որ նույն Աստծո կերպարը, նույն Աստծո նկատմամբ ունեցած պաշտամունքը դառնում է թշնամանքի ու ներքին պառակտման պատճառ:


Ոչ, ճիշտ չեմ համարում։ Ցավոք դա քրիստոնեության համար առաջին խնդիրն է։ Համաշխարհային քրիստոնեության։ Սեր քարոզող քրիստոնեությունը ցավոք եղել է առաջինը բազմաթիվ արյունահեղությունների և պատերազմների հրահրման մեջ։




> Նորից եմ ուզում շեշտել իմ այն կարծիքը, որ սա Քրիստոնեության խնդիրն է: Այսքան աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների գոյությունը աննորմալ է, արգելելով ոչինչ չի ստացվի, բայց *պետք չէ պնդել, որ այն ինչ կատարվում է լրիվ բնական է եւ նորմալ*:


Չամիչ ջան, քանի որ գրառումդ ինձ է ուղղված նորից եմ կրկնում։ Ես ոչ մի տեղ նման բան չեմ ակնարկել և առավել ևս չեմ պնդել։

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Իսկ ես ասեցի, որ հայտնի է՞: Մարդիկ դառնում են Եհովայի վկա, մերժում են Առաքելական եկեղեցում ընդունված մոմ վառելու ավանդույթը եւ *ամենայն լրջությամբ հավատում են, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու համար մարդուն զրկել փրկության հնարավորությունից*: Դրա համար համոզված եմ, աղանդավորական կազմակերպություններ ընդգրկվում են զուտ էմոցիոնալ բավարարվածություն ստանալու համար:


Եթե նույն տրամաբանությունը գործի դնենք, ապա ստացվում է, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցի այցելողներն էլ «ամենայն լրջությամբ հավատում են, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու համար մարդուն փրկվելու հնարավորություն տալ»։ 

Ու հիմա այս տարբերությունը տալիս է իրավունք դիմացինին հալածել ու կյանքը փչացնե՞լ։ Նախորդ գրառումներում նշել էիր շատ հետաքրքիր միտք.



> Համարում ես ճի՞շտ, որ նույն Աստծո կերպարը, նույն Աստծո նկատմամբ ունեցած պաշտամունքը դառնում է թշնամանքի ու ներքին պառակտման պատճառ:


Բայց եթե այս հասարակ տարբերությունն է զգացումներ գրգռում, պատկերացրու, թե մնացած ավելի լուրջ հարցերում ունեցած տարբերությունները ինչ կրքեր են գրգռում։

Չնայած պատկերացնել պետք չէ՝ այդ ամենը մեր աչքերով շատ լավ տեսնում ենք։

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2011)

----------


## Adam

Ընդհանրապես էդ բազմաչարչար «աղանդ» բառը շատ ա շոշափվում ու հազար ու մի թյուրիմացությունների ու մարդկանց հարաբերությունների վատթարացման առիթ դառնում: 
Հայտնագործություն արած չեմ լինի եթե ասեմ, որ աղանդ է կոչվում այն կառույցը, որը տվյալ երկրի պետական, հիմնական եկեղեցուց զատ է: 
Այսինքն էստեղից հետևություն. եթե հանկարծ մի օր Առաքելական Եկեղեցու անդամների թիվը հանկարծ զիջեց ասենք... օրինակ... վերցնենք կամայական որևէ կառույց. ասենք Ադվենտիստների Յոթերորդ եկեղեցու անդամների թվին, ուրեմն մեխանիկորեն վերջինս կհամարվի երկրի պետական, հիմնական կրոնական կառույցը, իսկ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին կհամարվի արդեն աղանդ: 
Ճիշտ չե՞մ: 

Սա հենց էնպես... 
Գրում եմ նրա համար, որ մարդիկ աղանդ բառին վերաբերվեն շատ թեթև ու չնույնացնեն տարօրինակ որևէ մարդու հետ՝ վերագրելով էդ բառը վերջինիս: 

Եվ հետո՝ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին, եթե չեմ սխալվում, աղանդ ա համարում նաև կաթոլիկներին ու ուղղափառներին: 
Այսինքն ինչն իրենից զատ է՝ աղանդ է: 
 :Think:

----------

Ariadna (10.03.2011), Jarre (10.03.2011), Kita (10.03.2011), Tig (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ֆրեյա ջան ես քեզ հասկանում եմ: Բայց դու էլ հասկացի՝ ախր նախ դա հարց է փող հավաքվում է թե ոչ, կամավոր կերպով է թե ոչ, և արդյոք դուրս գնում է թե ոչ: Բացի այդ տարբեր կրոնական կառույցների մոտ կարող է տարբեր լինել: Եթե քաղաքացին ոչ կամավոր կերպով իր աշխատանքից 20 և ավելի տոկոս վճարում է պետությանը ինչու նա չի կարող 10 տոկոս նվիրել մի այլ կառույցի, որը հավանաբար ավելի բարեխճորեն կծախսի դրամը


Ոչ կամավորը որն ա? այո, պարտադիր վճարում ես պետությանը, որովհետև պետությունը դա ծախսում է քեզ համար դպրոց ու բանակ պահելու վրա:  Իսկ քանի քանի հատ ֆինանսական սկանդալներից տեղյակ ես տարբեր կրոնական եւ աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների շուրջ, որի տերերը մարդկանցից մեծ գումարներ են հավաքել/խորշել ու իրենց համար ճոխ կյանք ապահովել... Ու լիքը մարդ էդ կազմակերպությունների ղեկավարությունից դրա համար բանտերում ա հայտնվում... 






> ինչու ավելի չես անհանգստանում պետությանը տված 20 տոկոսի համար, որը չգիտես թե ուր է գնում: Բա էդ մեր մեծավորները իրանց բանկային հաշիվները ինչու  են դրսում պահում, ինչու են Ուկրանիայում կազինոներ սարքում: Բա դրանք ում հաշվին են անում: Հիմա քո պետությանն առավել որնա՞ վնաս: Մի խոսքով ձուկը գլխիցա փչացած:


Բայց ով ասաց, որ չեմ անհանգստանում  :Wink:  սաղ օրը էդ եմ անում, էլի.. բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե պետությունը գումարները սխալ է ծախսում կամ պաշտոնյաները դրամաշորթությամբ են զբաղված, ուրեմն պետք է նորմալ լինի,որ մի ուրիշ կառույց էլ նույնը անի:

Ամեն ինչի հիմքում փողն ա: Ոչ մեկի ուշքը մեր համար չի գնում, որ անվճար կրոնական կազմակերպություն հիմնի, բոլորն էլ դա անում են հետևորդներից որևէ ակնկալիք ունենալով...





> Իսկ խոպանչիների հարցով
> Այո պայքարում են անօրինական աշխատուժի համար, որովհետև դրանցից շատերը գրանցված չեն որպես աշխատող և հետևապես ոչ մի տուրք ու եկամտահարկ չեն մուծում: Սրա դեմա հիմնական պայքարը: Իսկ եթե մարդն աշխատի ու օրինական հարկերը վճարի ինքն ազատ է իր աշխատած գումարը տնօրինելու մեջ, եթե նրան փորձեն խանգարել դա անօրինական ու անբարոյական կլինի:


 Իսկ տեղյակ ես, որ Ռուսաստանում ոչ քաղաքցիները ավելի բարձր հարկեր են վճարում /եկամտահարկ/? Քաղաքացիները 13-20 տոկոս են վճարում, օտարերկրացիները 30-35 տոկոս:

Ինչի համար է դա արվում, կարծում ես?

----------


## Ավետիք

Այստեղ կան հիմնական երեք դրույթներ՝
1. Աղանդ՝ Ի՞նչ է աղանդը: Ո՞րն է աղանդի սահամանումը:
2. Եկեղեցի՝ Ի՞նչ է եկեղեցին:
3. Պետություն՝ Պետության դերը վերոհիշյալների փոխհարաբերությունների և հակադրությունների մեջ:
Կարծում եմ ճիշտ է, երբ կարծիքը հիմնավորված լինի, այսինքն մեկ հեղինակավոր աղբյուրի հիման վրա լինի:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Համեմատությունը էնքան էլ տեղին չէր, նույնիսկ անիմաստ:


Երաժտությունը լայն հասկացություն է, գոյություն ունեն տարատեսակ երաժշտական 
Եթե դու իմաստը չես ուզում հասկանալ, չի նշանակում որ անիմաստ էր:



> ... Գոյություն չունեն Բիթլզ-ի կամ Պրեսլիի ֆանատների մի քանի տասնյակ, տարատեսակ խմբավորումներ, ովքեր ամենայն լրջությամբ մերժում են մրցակից խմբավորման ֆանատիկ դրսեւորումները եւ ամեն գնով տարածում սեփականը:


Ով ասեց? համ խմբավորումներ գոյություն ունեն, համ մերժում են, մեկմեկ էլ իրար ծեծում են փողոցներում...





> Տարատեսակ աղանդները  ներսից քայքայում են հենց քրիստոնեությունը, խարխլում են հիմքերը, նման անիմաստ ինքնահաստատման փորձերը դառնում են ոչ թե կառուցողական հիմք այլ ներքին պառակտման քայքայման պատճառ, մարդիկ դուրս են գալիս իրար դեմ աղոթելով նույն Աստծուն, տվյալ պարագայում հավատը դառնում է ոչ թե նորոգման այլ քայքայման պատճառ: Հետեւաբար պետք է ինչ որ ձեւ պայքարել նման կործանիչ քայքայման դեմ:


Քրիստոնեությունը ու եկեղեցին չի, որ պետք ա հայերի միավորի... Եթե մի բան փդել ա, նորմալ երևույթ ա, որ պետք ա քայքայվի ու վերանա...
Ոչ մի վատ բան դրանում չեմ տեսնում, եթե անհավատ քահանաները, որոնք հարսանիք ու կնունք բիզնես են դարձրել, վերանան.... Համ էլ՝ եկեղեցին վերանա, նարկոբիզնեսն էլ կազատականացվի...  :LOL:

----------


## Ավետիք

Կարծում եմ աղանդի վերաբերյալ կարելի է հետևյալ ընդհանուր սահմանումը տալ.
Աղանդը՝ դա Ճշմարտությունից շեղված անձիք են և նրանց միաբանությունները՝ հիմնած կազմակերպությունները, որոնք տարածում են սխալ ուսմունք: Սա գլոբալ առումով է, ըստ իս:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Կարծում եմ աղանդի վերաբերյալ կարելի է հետևյալ ընդհանուր սահմանումը տալ.
> Աղանդը՝ դա Ճշմարտությունից շեղված անձիք են և նրանց միաբանությունները՝ հիմնած կազմակերպությունները, որոնք տարածում են սխալ ուսմունք: Սա գլոբալ առումով է, ըստ իս:


Դա ձեր պատկերացումներն են, իրականում աղանդը չի ենթադրում իրենից ոչ մի «ճիշտ» եւ «սխալ»

Աղանդը հիմնական ուղղությունից առանձնացած կրոնական խումբ է:
Սահմանումը 

Բայց մեզ բոլորիս ներշնչում են, որ աղանդը ինչ-որ բացառապես աննորմալ, սխալ ու երևույթ է, բոլոր աղանդավորներն էլ աննորմալ...

----------

Kita (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> Դա ձեր պատկերացումներն են, իրականում աղանդը չի ենթադրում իրենից ոչ մի «ճիշտ» եւ «սխալ»
> 
> Աղանդը հիմնական ուղղությունից առանձնացած կրոնական խումբ է:
> Սահմանումը 
> 
> Բայց մեզ բոլորիս ներշնչում են, որ աղանդը ինչ-որ բացառապես աննորմալ, սխալ ու երևույթ է, բոլոր աղանդավորներն էլ աննորմալ...


Համաձայն եմ Ֆրեյայի հետ։ Եվ ընդհանրապես ինչ է նշանակում ճշմարտություն, երբ խոսքը կրոնի մասին է։ Ով է էդ ճիշտը որոշում, ով կարող է ապացուցել՝ որն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ։ Ես ինքս աղանդավորներին չեմ ընդունում, այնքանով, որքանով չեմ ընդունում ցանկացած մոլի դրսևորում։ Եթե անգամ դա լինի վերևում նշված՝ Բիթլզի կամ Պրեսլիի ֆան ակումբի հանդիպում։ Ցանկացած մոլեռանդություն ինձ համար անընդունելի է։

----------

Jarre (11.03.2011), Kita (10.03.2011), Shah (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Դա ձեր պատկերացումներն են, իրականում աղանդը չի ենթադրում իրենից ոչ մի «ճիշտ» եւ «սխալ»
> 
> Աղանդը հիմնական ուղղությունից առանձնացած կրոնական խումբ է:
> Սահմանումը 
> 
> Բայց մեզ բոլորիս ներշնչում են, որ աղանդը ինչ-որ բացառապես աննորմալ, սխալ ու երևույթ է, բոլոր աղանդավորներն էլ աննորմալ...


Այսինքն, եթե հետևենք ձեր մտքի զարգացման տրամաբանությանը, ապա աղանդ հասկացությունը՝ դա շեղումն է հիմնական կրոնական խմբի ուղղությունից: Ճի՞շտ եմ մտածում: Հիմա շեղում չեմ ենթադրում սխալ ուղղությամբ շարժվել, միգուցե հիմնական կրոնական խումբն է սխալ ուղղությամբ ընթանում: Շեղում ի նկատի ունեմ հիմնական հոսքի ուղղության հետ չնթանալ: 

Ըստ այնմ քրիստոնեությունն իր ժամանակին առանձնացել է հուդայականությունից, Իսրայելի հիմնական և միակ կրոնական խմբից: 

Եվ նշեմ, որ ըստ Աստվածաշնչի աղանդ կամ հերձված անվանում էին սխալ և սուտ ուսմունքը (վարդապետությունը) ու դրա տարածուղներին: Նոր Կտակարան, Պետրոս առաքյալի 2-րդ նամաի  2-րդ գլուխի 1-ին խոսքը: Եթե չեք դժվարանում կխնդեի կարդալ այն:
Ըստ ձեզ բոլոր քրիստոնյաները աղանդավորնե՞ր են: Չե՛մ կարծում:

----------


## Չամիչ

> Եթե նույն տրամաբանությունը գործի դնենք, ապա ստացվում է, որ Առաքելական եկեղեցի այցելողներն էլ «ամենայն լրջությամբ հավատում են, որ Աստված կարող է մոմ վառելու համար մարդուն փրկվելու հնարավորություն տալ»։ 
> 
> Ու հիմա այս տարբերությունը տալիս է իրավունք դիմացինին հալածել ու կյանքը փչացնե՞լ։ Նախորդ գրառումներում նշել էիր շատ հետաքրքիր միտք.


Ինձ համար անհասկանալի հետեւություն: Մոմ վառելուց հրաժարվելը, անգամ մոմ վառելուց վախենալը Աստծո կերպարը մոտեցնում նմանեցնում է Մեշոկ Պապիի կերպարին: Իսկ մոմ վառելու սովորությունը բարի սովորություն է, որը խորհրդանշում է խնդրանքի, ցանկության, մտադրության լույսը, կրակը կյանքի խորհրդանիշ է, կրակ վառելով մարդիկ ուզում են վառել իրենց ապագայի լույսը, որի ուղությամբ էլ պիտի շարժվեն:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Եվ ընդհանրապես ինչ է նշանակում ճշմարտություն, երբ խոսքը կրոնի մասին է։ Ով է էդ ճիշտը որոշում, ով կարող է ապացուցել՝ որն է ճիշտ, որը սխալ։


Այո, այս հարցն ունի խորը իմաստասիրական՝ փիլիսոփայական, միտք: Անգամ անթիկ հույն փիլիսոփաներն էին այս հարցը բարձրացնում: Պոնտացի Պիղատոսն էլ հարցրեց Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին. «Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը»: 

Հայտնագործություն արած չեմ լինի, որ ասեմ, թե ճիշտը շատ է, բայց ճշմարտությունը՝ մեկ: Եվ առանց այդ ճշմարտության անիմաստ կլիներ կյանքը, քանի որ ամբողջովին նրա հետ է համեմատվում ամեն բան: Այդ ճշմարտությանը կամ պիտի հավատաս, կամ էլ ոչ: Ուրիշ կերպ չկա:

----------


## Ariadna

> Այո, այս հարցն ունի խորը իմաստասիրական՝ փիլիսոփայական, միտք: Անգամ անթիկ հույն փիլիսոփաներն էին այս հարցը բարձրացնում: Պոնտացի Պիղատոսն էլ հարցրեց Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին. «Ի՞նչ է ճշմարտությունը»: 
> 
> Հայտնագործություն արած չեմ լինի, որ ասեմ, թե ճիշտը շատ է, բայց ճշմարտությունը՝ մեկ: Եվ առանց այդ ճշմարտության անիմաստ կլիներ կյանքը, քանի որ ամբողջովին նրա հետ է համեմատվում ամեն բան: Այդ ճշմարտությանը կամ պիտի հավատաս, կամ էլ ոչ: Ուրիշ կերպ չկա:


Իմ ասած է էն է, որ հավատալով քո ճշմարտությանը, իրավունք չունես կասկածելու ուրիշի ճշմարտության վրա և քարկոծելու։ Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում ինչին հավատա, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ չպետք է մեղադրի դիմացինին, եթե վերջինս չի կիսում իր հայացքները։

----------


## Ավետիք

> Իմ ասած է էն է, որ հավատալով քո ճշմարտությանը, իրավունք չունես կասկածելու ուրիշի ճշմարտության վրա և քարկոծելու։ Ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում ինչին հավատա, սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ չպետք է մեղադրի դիմացինին, եթե վերջինս չի կիսում իր հայացքները։


Կարծեմ, թե նշել էի, որ ամեն մարդ փնտրում է իր ճիշտ լինելը՝ իր ճիշտը: Սակայն միտքս հենց նրանում էր, որ անկախ մեր ճիշտ կամ սխալ լինելուց գոյություն ունի մեկ տիեզերական և բացարձակ Ճշմարտություն, որ էլ որոշում է, օրենքներ հաստաում և կյանքի աղբյուրն է հանդիսանում: Օրինակ, Ո՞վ է որոշել, որ մարդուն հալածելը սխալ է: Կամ մարդ սպանելը հանցանք է: Հենց այս Ճշմարտության մասին է ասածս:

----------


## Ariadna

> Կարծում եմ աղանդի վերաբերյալ կարելի է հետևյալ ընդհանուր սահմանումը տալ.
> Աղանդը՝ դա Ճշմարտությունից շեղված անձիք են և նրանց միաբանությունները՝ հիմնած կազմակերպությունները, որոնք տարածում են սխալ ուսմունք: Սա գլոբալ առումով է, ըստ իս:


Ավետիք, ավելի կոնկրետ ձևակերպեմ միտքս. մեջբերված տողերում դուք նշում եք, որ 


> Աղանդը՝ դա Ճշմարտությունից շեղված անձիք են և նրանց միաբանությունները՝ հիմնած կազմակերպությունները, որոնք տարածում են սխալ ուսմունք:


 Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ, կրոնը ինքնին ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա չի պարունակում և հետևաբար ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել, որ ինքը ճիշտ է, ճիշտ ուղու վրա, իսկ դիմացինը սխալ։

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ինձ համար անհասկանալի հետեւություն: Մոմ վառելուց հրաժարվելը, անգամ մոմ վառելուց վախենալը Աստծո կերպարը մոտեցնում նմանեցնում է Մեշոկ Պապիի կերպարին: Իսկ մոմ վառելու սովորությունը բարի սովորություն է, որը խորհրդանշում է խնդրանքի, ցանկության, մտադրության լույսը, կրակը կյանքի խորհրդանիշ է, կրակ վառելով մարդիկ ուզում են վառել իրենց ապագայի լույսը, որի ուղությամբ էլ պիտի շարժվեն:


Այո սովորություններ կան, որ առաջին հայացքից բարի են թվում: Բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի մոմ վառել չվառելը կամ դրանից վախենալը և Աստծո կերպարը մեշոկ պապի կերպարին մոտեցնել նմանեցնելուն: Թեկուզև մոմ վառելը այսպես գեղեցիկ կերպով ես ներկայացնում, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ այդ սովորությունը մեզ զրադաշտությունից է հասել: Եվ այն հեթանոսական կրակապաշտական մեկ սովորություն է: Մի՞թե Աստված պատվիրել է մոմ վառել և դրանով Իրեն պաշտել: Եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ հիմք ունես: Իսկ եթե ոչ… Ոչ թե մեր ծիսակարգն է որոշում Աստծո կերպարի որպիսությունը, այլ Աստծո կերպարի ներկայությունն է մեր սրտերում որոշում մեր Իրեն պաշտելու կերպերը:

----------


## Shah

> կրոնը ինքնին ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա չի պարունակում և հետևաբար ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել, որ ինքը ճիշտ է, ճիշտ ուղու վրա, իսկ դիմացինը սխալ։


ի միջի այլոց, ոչ կրոնը ոչ էլ աղանդը գիտության նման չեն կարա սահմանվեն, դրա համար էլ ոչ նա, ոչ մյուսը չեն ապացուցվում, վ պրինցիպի կարիք էլ չունեն...

----------

Freeman (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> ի միջի այլոց, ոչ կրոնը ոչ էլ աղանդը գիտության նման չեն կարա սահմանվեն, դրա համար էլ ոչ նա, ոչ մյուսը չեն ապացուցվում, վ պրինցիպի կարիք էլ չունեն...


Դե ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, ես ինքս սովորական հայ քրիստոնյա եմ, չկարծեք, թե որևէ աղանդի կողմնակից եմ, պարզապես չեմ դատում որևէ մեկին, ով այնպես չի մտածում, ինչպես ես։

----------

erexa (10.03.2011), Freeman (10.03.2011), Jarre (12.03.2011), Moonwalker (11.03.2011), Shah (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել, թե ով է ճիշտ, ով սխալ, կրոնը ինքնին ճշգրիտ ինֆորմացիա չի պարունակում և հետևաբար ոչ ոք չի կարող ապացուցել, որ ինքը ճիշտ է, ճիշտ ուղու վրա, իսկ դիմացինը սխալ։


Ես հասկացա ձեր միտքն ու դիրքորոշումը: Բայց չէ՞ որ մարդս բանական էակ է, ունի գիտակցություն և ճիշտն ու սխալը զանազանելու կարողություն: Օրինակ վերցնենք, հենց «վկաների» պնդումներից մեկը, թե մարդն ոչնչով չի տարբերվում անասունից: Ինչպե՞ս կողմնորոշվենք, ճիշտ է այն, թե սխալ: Ի՞նչ հիմքի վրա:

----------


## Ավետիք

Հարգելի համաֆորումցիներ, Աստված և Իր Խոսքը՝ Աստվածաշունչը, Ճշմարտությունն է (անբաժանելի են, այդ պատճառով եզակի եմ գրել) որով կարելի է որոշել աղանդ լինել/չլինելը:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես հասկացա ձեր միտքն ու դիրքորոշումը: Բայց չէ՞ որ մարդս բանական էակ է, ունի գիտակցություն և ճիշտն ու սխալը զանազանելու կարողություն: Օրինակ վերցնենք, հենց «վկաների» պնդումներից մեկը, թե մարդն ոչնչով չի տարբերվում անասունից: Ինչպե՞ս կողմնորոշվենք, ճիշտ է այն, թե սխալ: Ի՞նչ հիմքի վրա:


Պետք է հանգիստ վերաբերվել, Ավետիք ջան, եթե իրենք իրենց չեն տարբերում անասունից, թող չտարբերեն։ Ճիշտն ասած ես չեմ էլ ուսումնասիրել իրենց տեսություններն առանձնապես, պարզապես շփվել եմ նրանց հետ շատ, ընդամենը գործի բերումով, մեր տան վերանորոգման ժամանակ բանվորները Եհովայի վկաներ էին, մեզ ոչ փորձում էին ինչ որ բան համոզել, ոչ քարոզ էին կարդում, միակ պրոբլեմը այն էր, որ կիրակի աշխատել չեն կարող, քանզի ժողովի են  :Jpit:   Իսկ թե իրենք ինչին են հավատում ինձ բացարձակապես չի հուզում, դա իրենց իրավունքն է։ Իսկ աղանդները զարգանում են էդպիսի տեմպերով որովհետև մեր ՀԱԵ է շատ թույլ։ Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է։

----------

Jarre (12.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Հենց հաջորդ հարցս էլ վերաբերվում է եկեղեցուն:
Ի՞նչ է եկեղեցի: Կարելի է կարդալ այստեղ:

----------


## luys747

> Հարգելի համաֆորումցիներ, Աստված և Իր Խոսքը՝ Աստվածաշունչը, Ճշմարտությունն է (անբաժանելի են, այդ պատճառով եզակի եմ գրել) որով կարելի է որոշել աղանդ լինել/չլինելը:


Ցավոք սրտի բոլոր աղանդները օգտվում են նույն Աստվածաշնչով, սակայն տալիս են տարբեր մեկնաբանություններ: Սակայն ափսոս է, որ մարդ ամբողջ կյանքում կարող է հավատալ եվ վերջում կանգնել կոտրած տաշտակի առաջ: Չսխալվելու համար, ես կարող էի ուղղակի խորհուրդ տալ հավատացյալներին. նայեք ձեր ներսը, ինչու՞ եք ուզում կարդալ Աստվածաշունչը, վերջնական նպատակը ի՞նչն է: Ծառը պտուղներից է ճանաչվում: Ձեր խիղճը ձեր առաջին օգնականը կլինի այդ գործում: Ճիշտ ճանապարհին կանգնելու դեպքում Աստված կառաջնորդի:

----------

Shah (11.03.2011)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ համար անհասկանալի հետեւություն: Մոմ վառելուց հրաժարվելը, անգամ մոմ վառելուց վախենալը Աստծո կերպարը մոտեցնում նմանեցնում է Մեշոկ Պապիի կերպարին: Իսկ մոմ վառելու սովորությունը բարի սովորություն է, որը խորհրդանշում է խնդրանքի, ցանկության, մտադրության լույսը, կրակը կյանքի խորհրդանիշ է, կրակ վառելով մարդիկ ուզում են վառել իրենց ապագայի լույսը, որի ուղությամբ էլ պիտի շարժվեն:


Չամիչ ջան, անհասկանալի ոչինչ չկա։ Ես մոմ վառելու մեջ եմ իմաստ տեսնում, դու չվառելու մեջ, երրորդը ըդնհանրապես Աստծուն մերժելու մեջ, չորրորդը Երուսաղեմի պարսպի մոտ աղոթելուց, հինգերորդը եկեղեցու հանգիստ մթնոլորտից, վեցերորդը վերամարմնավորման գաղափարից և այլն։ Այս հանգամանքը ոչ ինձ է իրավունք տալիս քեզ հալածել և ծաղրել ոչ էլ քեզ է տալիս նման իրավունք, ոչ էլ որևէ մեկին։ Ասածս ընդամենը սա է։

Ժողովրդական լավ խոսք կա՝ մարդս մարդ լինի։ Իսկ թե ով ինչ պատկերացում ունի կրոնական հարցերում երկրորդական է։

----------

Ariadna (11.03.2011), erexa (11.03.2011), Moonwalker (11.03.2011), Shah (11.03.2011), Դեկադա (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Հասկանում եմ, բայց նաև հավատում եմ, պարզապես վստահ եմ, եթե մարդ մաքուր սրտով ու անկեղծ դրդապատճառով փնտրի Աստծուն և կարդա Աստվածաշունչը, ապա անկասկած Աստված կհայտնվի նրան, Ճշմարտությունը կբացվի նրա հասկացողությանը: Ով փնտրի կգտնի, ով խնդրի կստանա, ով դուռը բախի կբացվի նրան: Անկախ պատկանելիությունից՝ սոցիալական, սեռական, կրթական, ռասայական, Աստծո համար դա նշանակություն չունի, այլ անկեղծ հավատքը, սուրբ սերը մաքուր սրտից: Այո Աստված օգտագործում է նաև մարդու խիղճը նրա փրկության համար: Սակայն ամենամեծ ներգործությունն ունի Սուրբ Հոգու ազդեցությունը և առաջնորդությունը, Նա մղում է մեզ դեպի Ճշմարիտ Աստծուն ճանաչելուն: Հավատալ Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին և ապաշխարել մեղքերից, դառնալ դեպի մեր հոգիների Հայրը:

----------

luys747 (12.03.2011)

----------


## Sophie

Ավետիք ջան էստեղ հարցն ուրիշ է: Բնականաբար եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն դու վստահ ես որ դու չես սխալվում: Ես նույնպես վստահ եմ 100 տոկոսով որ ես ճիշտ եմ հավատում: Բայց  ես դա ուրիշին պարտադրել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ուրիշն էլ իրավունք ունի վստահելու իր հավատալիքին, ինչքան էլ իմ կարծիքով իրենը կեղծ կամ սխալ լինի: Մենք չենք քննարկում թե, որն է ճիշտ, քանի որ գրեթե բոլորն էլ վստահ են որ իրենց կարծածն է ճիշտ: Ես իհարկե վստահ եմ իմ մեջ, որ մեր հարևան Ռուբոն որ Կրիշնայինա պաշտում կամ թեկուզ իրա մորը սխալա: Ու պարտադիր չի որ ես իր հետ համաձայնվեմ կամ հնարավոր համարեմ որ կարող է իրն է ճիշտ: *Չէ ՛, ուղակի ես պետք իմ մեջ և ընդհանրապես ընդունեմ, որ էդ մարդը ունի իրավունք հավատալու իրա ուզած ձևով*, ինչքան էլ որ դա իմ պատկերացումներին ու ընկալումներին չի համապատասխանում:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), erexa (12.03.2011), Jarre (12.03.2011), Moonwalker (11.03.2011)

----------


## arm-81

Եթե Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ցանկանում է կամ հավակնում է դառնալ քրիստոնեության միակ  ներկայացուցիչը Հայաստանում ապա պետք է իր մեջ ներառնի քրիստոնեական կյանքի ամբողջ լիությունը ինչպես նաև իր մեջից հեռացնի բոլոր սովորություներն ու ծեսերը որ մնացել են կամ վերցվել են հեթանոսությունից, ու պետք չի էդ ամեն ինչը խառնել ազգապահպանության կամ էլ պետականության ինչ որ գործառույթների հետ, ընդհանրապես եկեղեցին պետք է զբաղվի միայն ու միայն հոգևոր հարցերով ու խստորեն հետևի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի այն հիշատակմանը որ "Իրենց թագավորությունը այս աշխարհից չի",  եկեղեցու "քաղաքականությունը պետք է լինի երկինքը"  իսկ աշխարհիկ գործերի համար մենք ունենք կառավարություն, նախագահ, դատարաններ, ազգային ժողով: 
 Ցավոք մեր եկեղեցու ուշքն ու միտքը հիմա և անցած դարերում եղելա ինչքան հնարավորա շատ իշխանություն ու ազդեցություն իր ձեռքում կենտրոնացնելը ու էդ կատարվելա մեր մյուս պետական օղակների հաշվին որն էլ շատ հաճախ հանգեցրել է այդ օղակների թուլացմանը որը շատ աղետալի հետևանքներա ունեցել մեր ազգի համար: Հիմա էլ եթե Եհովայի վկաները կամ մեկ ուրիշ կազմակերպություն վտանգում է մեր երկրի ազգային  պետական անվտանգությունը ապա էդ մասին պետքա շատ հստակ արտահայտվի Հայաստանի անվանգության ծառայությունը, նշի թէ որոնք են այդ վտանգները ու անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռնարկի դրա դեմ, դա Առաքելական եկեղեցու գործը չի, եկեղեցին մենակ կարող է և պետքա նշի թէ հոգևոր առումով ինչ վտանգներա իր մեջ պարունակում այս կամ այն կրոնական ուղղությունը և իր հոտի անդամներին տեղեկացնի ու զգուշացնի դրանց մասին, բայց մենակ հոգևոր վտանգները: քրիստոնեությունը դա կրոն է մարդու հոգու պահպանության համար ոչ թէ ազգի,  Պողոս առաքյալը իր նամակները ուղարկում էր հույներին, հռոմեացիների, հրեաներին, գալատացիներին, նրա աշակերտները շրջում էին էդ բոլոր ազգերի մեջ ու ինչ որ չեմ հիշում որ մեկին մյուսից առանձնացնող ուսմունքներ էին քարոզում, նույն կերպ էլ չեմ կարա հավատամ որ Թադեոսն ու Բարդողոմեոսը վարվել են այլ կերպ ու հայերին մի բան են ասել պարսիկներին ու ասորիներին մի ուրիշ բան, ու վերջում ամեն ազգը մի առաքյալին իրան դրոշակ սարքած իրար դեմ հպարտանում են, իրար սխալ են հանում , տարբերություններ ու թշնամություններ գցում քրիստոնյա ազգերի ու մարդկանց մեջ:Տարբերություններ ազգերի մեջ կան բայց քրիստոնեությունն էստեղ կապ չունի, քրիստոնեությունն ազգերն իրար միավորող պետքա լինի ոչ թէ բաժանող, էնպես որ ես չեմ ընդունում "ազգային եկեղեցի" հասկացողությունը որպես ազգերին իրարից տարանջատող գործոն: Հավատքը  միավորում է մարդկանց և կարող է նրանց դարձնել մեկ մեծ ընտանիք , բայց դրան հասնելու համար մեր եկեղեցին պետքա աշխատի իր մոտ եկող մարդկանց հետ ու նրանց դարձնի լավ քրիստոնյաներ, իսկական քրիստոնյաներ, այլ ոչ թէ ձևական, մենակ անունով ,  քրիստոնյա ըլնելն արդեն պետքա պատճառ լինի որ մյուս քրիստոնյան էդ մարդուն սիրի ու անի նրա համար ձեռքից եկածը, սա պետքա լինի  եկեղեցու գործը, ոչ թէ գլխաքանակ ապահովելը, գլխաքանակ ապահովելը դա հենց նորահայտ կրոնների գործնա թող իրանք դրանով զբաղվեն իսկ եկեղեցին թող էնքան ամրացնի իր անդամների սերն ու վստահությունը մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ որ ոչ մեի մտքովն էլ չանցնի էդ ամբողջը թողնի ու մի ուրիշ բան ման գա, ուրիշ տեղ:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Jarre (12.03.2011), Moonwalker (12.03.2011), Shah (14.03.2011), Ավետիք (12.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

> Քրիստոնեությունը դա կրոն է մարդու հոգու պահպանության համար ոչ թէ ազգի,


 Այո, եկեղեցին դա վերստին՝ Սուրբ Հոգուց ծնված և Տեր ու Փրկիչ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի Անվան հավատքով միաբանված, Աստծուն պաշտող մարդիկ են: Եկեղեցին հիմնված է անհատի կենդանի հավատքի վրա, ոչ թե ազգային կրոնի: 





> Տարբերություններ ազգերի մեջ կան բայց քրիստոնեությունն էստեղ կապ չունի, քրիստոնեությունն ազգերն իրար միավորող պետքա լինի ոչ թէ բաժանող, էնպես որ ես չեմ ընդունում "ազգային եկեղեցի" հասկացողությունը որպես ազգերին իրարից տարանջատող գործոն: Հավատքը  միավորում է մարդկանց և կարող է նրանց դարձնել մեկ մեծ ընտանիք ,


«Ազգային եկեղեցի» հասկացությունը ավելի քաղաքական և ոչ թե հոգևոր տերմին է: Տեր Հիսուսը չեկավ «ազգի փրկության» համար: Ինչպես դարեր առաջ, այնպես էլ այսօր կրոնը մի հզոր լծակ է մարդկանց «բռի մեջ» պահելու համար: Սակայն Տեր Հիսուսի հանդեպ հավատքը մարդուն ազատ է դարձնում Աստծո կամքը ճանաչելու և ճիշտ կերպով կատարելու համար:





> Հիմա էլ եթե Եհովայի վկաները կամ մեկ ուրիշ կազմակերպություն վտանգում է մեր երկրի ազգային պետական անվտանգությունը ապա էդ մասին պետքա շատ հստակ արտահայտվի Հայաստանի անվանգության ծառայությունը, նշի թէ որոնք են այդ վտանգները ու անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռնարկի դրա դեմ


Միշտ էլ պետությունը ձգտել է ներքուստ կառավարել մարդկանց հոգևոր կյանքը (ես ի նկատի ունեմ ոչ աղանդավորներին): Կոմունիստական ժամանակ ԿԳԲ-ի գործակալները ծպտվում էին հոգևոր ծառայողների տակ, որ քայքայեն եկեղեցին: Այսօր անօրեն որոշումներ են հաստատում Սահմանադրության մեջ՝ թացն ու չորը իրար խառնելով, որ հաստատեն մեկի՝ «ազգայինի» իշխանությունը: Անվտանգության անվան տակ, փորձում են «կասսովի ապարատներ» դնել ոչ ազգային եկեղեցում: Ու սահմանափակել մարդկանց ազատությունը խտրություն դնելով:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Ավետիք ջան էստեղ հարցն ուրիշ է: Բնականաբար եթե դու հավատում ես Աստծուն դու վստահ ես որ դու չես սխալվում: Ես նույնպես վստահ եմ 100 տոկոսով որ ես ճիշտ եմ հավատում: Բայց  ես դա ուրիշին պարտադրել չեմ կարող, որովհետև ուրիշն էլ իրավունք ունի վստահելու իր հավատալիքին, ինչքան էլ իմ կարծիքով իրենը կեղծ կամ սխալ լինի: Մենք չենք քննարկում թե, որն է ճիշտ, քանի որ գրեթե բոլորն էլ վստահ են որ իրենց կարծածն է ճիշտ: Ես իհարկե վստահ եմ իմ մեջ, որ մեր հարևան Ռուբոն որ Կրիշնայինա պաշտում կամ թեկուզ իրա մորը սխալա: Ու պարտադիր չի որ ես իր հետ համաձայնվեմ կամ հնարավոր համարեմ որ կարող է իրն է ճիշտ: *Չէ ՛, ուղակի ես պետք իմ մեջ և ընդհանրապես ընդունեմ, որ էդ մարդը ունի իրավունք հավատալու իրա ուզած ձևով*, ինչքան էլ որ դա իմ պատկերացումներին ու ընկալումներին չի համապատասխանում:


Sophie ջան քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, որովհետև ես դեմ եմ մարդուն հալածելու և ուժային կերպեր կիրառելու նրա հավատքն ու համոզմունքները փոխելու համար: Կա մեկ առավել հզոր ուժ, որ ստիպում է դիմացինին մտածել քո դիրքորոշման վրա: *Սիրեցեք ձեր թշնամիներին:* Ինչպես ուզում եք, որ մարդիկ ձեզ անեն, այնպես էլ դուք արեք նրանց: Բայց սիրել մարդուն չի նշանակում ընդունել նրա սխալ ուսմունքն ու գործերը: Սիրել նշանակում է հասկանալ նրան՝ ոչ թե խղճալ և թերագնահատել: Լինել նրա հետ անկեղծ, չծպտվել՝ նրան դարձի բերելու նպատակով, բարեկամի դիմակի տակ: Կյանքի օրինակը մեծ ազդեցություն ունի դիմացինի կարծիքի վրա: Օրինակ, եթե մեկի տունը վառվում է դու չես մտածի նրան չվիրավորելու կամ քաղաքավարիության մասին, այլ սերը նրանում է, երբ հստակ զգուշացնես վտանգի մասին, առանց թշնամության: Սերը ծածկում է մեղքերի բազմությունը:

----------


## Ավետիք

Հիմա մեկ հետաքրքիր հարց… Ի՞նչ եք մտածում պետության ազդեցության ու դերի մասին Աստծո եկեղեցու և աղանդների փոխհարաբերությունների մեջ:

----------


## Ավետիք

Հենց պետության նպատակն էլ այս հարցում այն է, որ մեկին իշխանություն տալով, մյուսներին այդ մեկով ճնշի և այդպիսով բոլորին ձեռքի տակ պահի: Մեր պետությունը իրեն հռչակում է սեկուլյար՝ աշխարհիկ, պետություն: Սակայն շատ վառ կերպով աջակցում է «ազգային» եկեղեցուն: Այսպիսով ինքն իրեն հակասելով:

----------


## Ավետիք

Կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ մեր հասարակությունում առկա է նշված երևույթը՝ աղանդաֆոբիան: Եվ առերես է, որ այն արհեստական բնույթ է կրում: Այսինքն, «վերևներից» թելադրված և այն «միակի» իշխանությունն օգտագործելով, ժողովրդի մեջ վախեր են ներշնչում իրենց դիրքը պահելու նպատակով: Եվ նախնական շրջանում դա իրենց բավականին հաջողվում էր: Օգտագործելով հոգևոր ոլորտն իրենց քաղաքականության մեջ՝ բաժանիր և տիրիր սկզբունքով, ժողովրդի մեջ հակամարտություն են ստեղծում: Այդպիսով շեղելով մարդկանց ուշադրությունն իրական խնդիրներից, դեպի կեղծը: Սակայն կա պատվիրան՝ սիրիր քո մերձավորին, ինչպես քո անձը: Այս է մեր ցավերի դարմանը: Աստված Սեր է:

----------


## lushak

> 1. Աղանդ՝ Ի՞նչ է աղանդը: Ո՞րն է աղանդի սահամանումը:
> 2. Եկեղեցի՝ Ի՞նչ է եկեղեցին:
> 3. Պետություն՝ Պետության դերը վերոհիշյալների փոխհարաբերությունների և հակադրությունների մեջ:
> Կարծում եմ ճիշտ է, երբ կարծիքը հիմնավորված լինի, այսինքն մեկ հեղինակավոր աղբյուրի հիման վրա լինի:



Սկսեմ`
1. աղանդը` դա պետական մակարդակով չգրանցված կրոնն է, /դա ասենք ես կոնկրետ լրագրողից եմ հարցրել/, այսինքն հիմա Հայաստանում շատ կրոններ կան որոնք պետական գրանցում ունեն, ուստի դրանք ոչ մեկն էլ ազանդ չեն: Իսկ մյուս կողմից, եթե մեկը ընտրել է ինչոր կրոնական ուղղություն նշանակում է. որ առաքելական եկեղեցին աղանդ է համարվում տվյալ անձի համար: Ուստի ոչ մեկին էլ մեղադրել չարժի աղանդավորության մեջ
2. Եկեղեցին` դա ինչ որ մի շինություն է, որտեղ մարդիկ հավաքվում են լսելու Աստծո ավետարանի մասին:
3.Պետությունը` դա ընտանիքներից գոյացած ամբողջութոյւն է, ովքեր կամա թե ակամա ապրում են տվյալ հողատարածքում և կազմու են տվյալ ազգը.....

Բայց ասեմ, որ խոսքերից մեկի մոտ կարդացի ու լիովին համաձայն եմ դրա հետ, որ մենք հիմա ոչ թե պետք է պայքարենք աղանդավորականների դեմ, որոնք մարդիկ են, որ հավատում և պատկերացնում են Աստծուն յուրովի, այլ աթեիզմի դեմ, այսինքն անհավատության: Ու եթե մենք շատ ուշադիր կարդանք մեր հայոց պատմությունը կտեսնեք, որ մեր վարած կրոնական պատերազմները ոչ թե այլ քրիստոնյաների դեմ էր այլ անհավատների և հեթանոսների, ինչպես որ բոլոր ազգերի մեջ է եղել, Հռոմը մյուս հեթանոսների դեմ:
Հիմա այդ ամեն ինչից հարց է առաջանում իսկ ինչու հայ առաքելական եկեղեցին չի պայքարում հայ կաթոլիկ կամ հայ ուղփառ եկեղեցու հավատացյալների դեմ, թե դրանք ազանդներ չեն կամ նրանք ավելի հզոր են... թե ընդունել են "հայ" բառը իրենց վրա ու մի գոիցե "Եհովայի վկաները" իրենց անվան վրա վերցնեն "հայ Եհովայի վկաներ" միգուցե նրանց կհարգեն?
Ամերիկան շատ հզոր երկիրը, իսկ այն միտքը, որ կրոնների բազմազանությունը կքանդի պետությունը, խտիվ կասկածում են տեսնելով նրանց հզորությունը: Նրանք ազգություն չունեն, բայց ունեն հզոր պետություն, որ յուրաքանչյուրս մեզանից կերազենք ապրել այնտեղ, որովհետև ոչ մեկ մեզ չի մեզադրի թե մեր աշխատածի 10տոկոսը կտանք եկեզեցուն թե ուղղակի նվեր կտանք ինչոր անցորդի կամ կդնենք ինչոր մեկի գրպանը:
Լավ, շատ գրեցի... դադար... թե չե շատ ասելու բան ունեմ այդ հարցով....

----------


## lushak

> *Եթե Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցին ցանկանում է* կամ հավակնում է *դառնալ քրիստոնեության միակ  ներկայացուցիչը Հայաստանում* ապա պետք է իր մեջ ներառնի *քրիստոնեական կյանքի ամբողջ լիությունը* ինչպես նաև իր մեջից հեռացնի բոլոր սովորություներն ու ծեսերը որ մնացել են կամ վերցվել են հեթանոսությունից, ու պետք չի էդ ամեն ինչը խառնել ազգապահպանության կամ էլ պետականության ինչ որ գործառույթների հետ, ընդհանրապես եկեղեցին պետք է զբաղվի միայն ու միայն հոգևոր հարցերով ու խստորեն հետևի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի այն հիշատակմանը որ "Իրենց թագավորությունը այս աշխարհից չի",  եկեղեցու "քաղաքականությունը պետք է լինի երկինքը"  իսկ աշխարհիկ գործերի համար մենք ունենք կառավարություն, նախագահ, դատարաններ, ազգային ժողով: 
>  Ցավոք մեր եկեղեցու ուշքն ու միտքը հիմա և անցած դարերում եղելա ինչքան հնարավորա շատ իշխանություն ու ազդեցություն իր ձեռքում կենտրոնացնելը ու էդ կատարվելա մեր մյուս պետական օղակների հաշվին որն էլ շատ հաճախ հանգեցրել է այդ օղակների թուլացմանը որը շատ աղետալի հետևանքներա ունեցել մեր ազգի համար: Հիմա էլ եթե Եհովայի վկաները կամ մեկ ուրիշ կազմակերպություն վտանգում է մեր երկրի ազգային  պետական անվտանգությունը ապա էդ մասին պետքա շատ հստակ արտահայտվի Հայաստանի անվանգության ծառայությունը, նշի թէ որոնք են այդ վտանգները ու անհապաղ միջոցներ ձեռնարկի դրա դեմ, դա Առաքելական եկեղեցու գործը չի, եկեղեցին մենակ կարող է և պետքա նշի թէ հոգևոր առումով ինչ վտանգներա իր մեջ պարունակում այս կամ այն կրոնական ուղղությունը և իր հոտի անդամներին տեղեկացնի ու զգուշացնի դրանց մասին, բայց մենակ հոգևոր վտանգները: քրիստոնեությունը դա կրոն է մարդու հոգու պահպանության համար ոչ թէ ազգի,  Պողոս առաքյալը իր նամակները ուղարկում էր հույներին, հռոմեացիների, հրեաներին, գալատացիներին, նրա աշակերտները շրջում էին էդ բոլոր ազգերի մեջ ու ինչ որ չեմ հիշում որ մեկին մյուսից առանձնացնող ուսմունքներ էին քարոզում, նույն կերպ էլ չեմ կարա հավատամ որ Թադեոսն ու Բարդողոմեոսը վարվել են այլ կերպ ու հայերին մի բան են ասել պարսիկներին ու ասորիներին մի ուրիշ բան, ու վերջում ամեն ազգը մի առաքյալին իրան դրոշակ սարքած իրար դեմ հպարտանում են, իրար սխալ են հանում , տարբերություններ ու թշնամություններ գցում քրիստոնյա ազգերի ու մարդկանց մեջ:Տարբերություններ ազգերի մեջ կան բայց քրիստոնեությունն էստեղ կապ չունի, քրիստոնեությունն ազգերն իրար միավորող պետքա լինի ոչ թէ բաժանող, էնպես որ ես չեմ ընդունում "ազգային եկեղեցի" հասկացողությունը որպես ազգերին իրարից տարանջատող գործոն: *Հավատքը  միավորում է մարդկանց և կարող է նրանց դարձնել մեկ մեծ ընտանիք* , բայց դրան հասնելու համար մեր եկեղեցին պետքա աշխատի իր մոտ եկող մարդկանց հետ ու նրանց դարձնի լավ քրիստոնյաներ, իսկական քրիստոնյաներ, այլ ոչ թէ ձևական, մենակ անունով ,  քրիստոնյա ըլնելն արդեն պետքա պատճառ լինի որ մյուս քրիստոնյան էդ մարդուն սիրի ու անի նրա համար ձեռքից եկածը, սա պետքա լինի  եկեղեցու գործը, ոչ թէ գլխաքանակ ապահովելը, գլխաքանակ ապահովելը դա հենց նորահայտ կրոնների գործնա թող իրանք դրանով զբաղվեն իսկ եկեղեցին թող էնքան ամրացնի իր անդամների սերն ու վստահությունը մեկը մյուսի նկատմամբ որ ոչ մեի մտքովն էլ չանցնի էդ ամբողջը թողնի ու մի ուրիշ բան ման գա, ուրիշ տեղ:



Շատ բաներ մեծ հաճույքով կընգծեի ու քո բոլոր ասած խոսքերը հաստատեմ ավետարանի բառերովով, և մի ավելացում էլ անեմ.` երբ Քրիստոսին հարցնում են թե հարկը ում վճարեն, Քրիստոսը ցույց է տալիս դրամը ու ասում է. Աստծունը տվեք Աստծուն, իսկ Կայսերինը` Կայսեր: Այսինքն եկեղեցի պետք է զուտ նպաստի մեր և մեր ապագա սերունդի ճիշտ դաստիարակմանը, ոչ` թե, չարություն դաստիարակի նույնիսկ բարեկամը բարեկամի դեմ: 
Քրիստոսը ներել է Հուսային, բայց մենք մինչև հիմա դատապարտում ենք նրան, ինչու? Ու նման լիքը հարցեր, և փոխանակ դրանց վրա ուշադրություն դարձնենք դրա փոխարեն հետապնդում են հավատացյալ փոքրամասնությանը, ինչու? որովհետև վախենում ենք, որ ինչ որ աղանդավորական խումբ կարող է ավելի անդամներ հավաքի ու բունտ անի առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ? չեմ կարծում.... Պետք է ուրիշ ուղղությամբ մտածել... Սեր ու հարգանք սովորացնել միմյանց, ոչ թե վրեժ ու ատելություն, դա քրիսոնեությանը հակառակ բաներ են.... :Hands Up:

----------


## Ավետիք

> Սկսեմ`
> 1. աղանդը` դա պետական մակարդակով չգրանցված կրոնն է, /դա ասենք ես կոնկրետ լրագրողից եմ հարցրել/, այսինքն հիմա Հայաստանում շատ կրոններ կան որոնք պետական գրանցում ունեն, ուստի դրանք ոչ մեկն էլ ազանդ չեն: Իսկ մյուս կողմից, եթե մեկը ընտրել է ինչոր կրոնական ուղղություն նշանակում է. որ առաքելական եկեղեցին աղանդ է համարվում տվյալ անձի համար: Ուստի ոչ մեկին էլ մեղադրել չարժի աղանդավորության մեջ
> 2. Եկեղեցին` դա ինչ որ մի շինություն է, որտեղ մարդիկ հավաքվում են լսելու Աստծո ավետարանի մասին:





> *Շատ բաներ մեծ հաճույքով կընգծեի ու քո բոլոր ասած խոսքերը հաստատեմ ավետարանի բառերովով*,


Բարև lushak ջան:
Եթե շարժվենք քո տրամաբանությամբ, որն ես ընդգծել եմ վերևում, ապա ըստ Ավետարանի խոսքերի աղանդը՝ դա ոչ թե պետական մակարդակով է որոշվում, այլ Աստծո ճշմարտությունից շեղված լինելով: Վերջ ի վերջո Աստված է Ճշմարտությունը և Նրա Խոսքը: Եթե «վկաները» գրանցված են, չի նշանակում, որ դադարել են աղանդ լինելուց: Կամ էլ մորմոնները, որ հիմա դեռ գրանցված չեն՝ աղանդ են, բայց գրանցվելուց հետո կդադարեն աղանդ լինելուց  :Smile: 

Եկեղեցին մենք՝ հայերս, նույնացրել ենք շինության հետ, բայց նույն Ավետարանը սովորեցնում է մեզ, որ Եկեղեցին դա մարդիկ են, Քրիստոսով փրկված, և կազմում են Նրա մարմինը երկրի վրա: Կարդա Պողոս առաքյալի նամակն ուղղված Եփեսացիներին գլ. 1 խոսք 22-23: Իսկ շինությունը դա ելեղեցաշենքն է:




> և մի ավելացում էլ անեմ.` երբ Քրիստոսին հարցնում են թե հարկը ում վճարեն, Քրիստոսը ցույց է տալիս դրամը ու ասում է. Աստծունը տվեք Աստծուն, իսկ Կայսերինը` Կայսեր: Այսինքն եկեղեցի պետք է զուտ նպաստի մեր և մեր ապագա սերունդի ճիշտ դաստիարակմանը, ոչ` թե, չարություն դաստիարակի նույնիսկ բարեկամը բարեկամի դեմ:


Հետաքրքիր ձևով ես մեկնաբանում հատվածը: Բայց կարծեմ այստեղ խոսք չի գնում դաստիարակման մասին, այլ անձի դիրքը թե Աստծո հանդեպ, թե իշխանության: Հնազանդվել իշխանությանը մինչև այն ժամանակ, որ այն չի հակասում Աստծուն և Նրա սկզբունքներին: Աստված է գերազանց ամենից, սակայն Նա դրել է իշխանությունները, և մենք պետք է հպատակենք դրան:




> Քրիստոսը ներել է Հուդային, բայց մենք մինչև հիմա դատապարտում ենք նրան, ինչու?


Այո, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ներել է բոլորին, բայց ոչ բոլորն են Նրան ընդունում հավատքով: Ես կասեմ, որ Հուդան էլ մերժեց իր միակ Փրկչին և իր սրտում տեղ տվեց սատանային, որն էլ նրան դժոխք տարավ: Փոխանակ ապաշխարելու և Տիրոջից ներում խնդրելու, ինքնասպան եղավ: Այնպես որ, ոչ թե մենք ենք դատապարտում Հուդային, այլ նա ինքն իրեն դատապարտեց:




> Ու նման լիքը հարցեր, և փոխանակ դրանց վրա ուշադրություն դարձնենք դրա փոխարեն *հետապնդում են հավատացյալ փոքրամասնությանը*, ինչու? որովհետև վախենում ենք, որ ինչ որ աղանդավորական խումբ կարող է ավելի անդամներ հավաքի ու բունտ անի առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ? չեմ կարծում.... Պետք է ուրիշ ուղղությամբ մտածել... *Սեր ու հարգանք սովորացնել միմյանց, ոչ թե վրեժ ու ատելություն, դա քրիսոնեությանը հակառակ բաներ են....*


Այո ես էլ եմ դեմ հալածանքներին ու հետապնդումներին, բայց աղանդները հավատացյալ փոքրամասնություն չեն, ինչպես վերը նշեցի, նրանք Աստծո Ճշմարտությունից շեղված են՝ մոլորված: Եվ նրանց պետք է Ճշմարիտ Ավետարանը վկայել սիրով, գործով և կյանքով, Քրիստոսով: Ոչ թե աչք պակել, այլ ստությանը Ճշմարտությամբ պատասխանել: Ոչ թե ֆիզիկական ուժ գործադրել, այլ Քրիստոսի Սիրո ուժը:

Աստված օրհնի քեզ:

----------

eduard30 (21.03.2011), luys747 (18.03.2011), Sophie (18.03.2011)

----------


## lushak

> Բարև lushak ջան:
> Կամ էլ մ*որմոնները, որ հիմա դեռ գրանցված չեն՝* աղանդ են, բայց գրանցվելուց հետո կդադարեն աղանդ լինելուց



Ասենք եթե տեղեկացված չես Ավետիք ջան, ասեմ որ մորմոնները դեռ 1994թ.-ից են գրանցված որպես կրոնական կազմակերպություն, ու նրանք բացարձակապես գործում են տվյալ երկրի օրենքներով ի տարբերություն որոշ կրոնների, որոնք առհամարում են երկրի օրենքը և չեն գնում բանակում ծառայեն..... որովհետև էլի շատ սխալ են հասկանում ավետարանը, որտեղ էլի Հիսուսը ասում է, եթե զինվոր ես արա քո աշխատանքը, բայց բարեխղճորեն.....



Հետաքրքիր ձևով ես մեկնաբանում հատվածը: Բայց կարծեմ այստեղ խոսք չի գնում դաստիարակման մասին, այլ անձի դիրքը թե Աստծո հանդեպ, թե իշխանության: Հնազանդվել իշխանությանը մինչև այն ժամանակ, որ այն չի հակասում Աստծուն և Նրա սկզբունքներին: Աստված է գերազանց ամենից, սակայն Նա դրել է իշխանությունները, և մենք պետք է հպատակենք դրան:


Ես հենց դրա մասին էի գրել, որ մենք պետք է ենթարկվենք մեր երկրի իշխանությանը, եթե իհարկե, թե կարող ենք պայքարենք անարդարության դեմ....

Այո, Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսը ներել է բոլորին, բայց ոչ բոլորն են Նրան ընդունում հավատքով: Ես կասեմ, որ Հուդան էլ մերժեց իր միակ Փրկչին և իր սրտում տեղ տվեց սատանային, որն էլ նրան դժոխք տարավ: Փոխանակ ապաշխարելու և Տիրոջից ներում խնդրելու, ինքնասպան եղավ: Այնպես որ, ոչ թե մենք ենք դատապարտում Հուդային, այլ նա ինքն իրեն դատապարտեց:


Ես համաձայն եմ, որ Հուդան պետք է ապաշխարեր ու հաստատ ներում կստանար... Բայց դե հենց ծրագիրը դա էր, որ մեկը պետք է մատներ Քրիստոսին, որպեսզի Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալու նպատակը իրականացվեր, չէ որ ինը եկավ աշխարհ փրկելու մարդանց իրենց մեղքերից և հաղթահարելու մահը... /չեմ մանրանա, կարիքը չկա/ 


Այո ես էլ եմ դեմ հալածանքներին ու հետապնդումներին, բայց *աղանդները* հավատացյալ փոքրամասնություն չեն, ինչպես վերը նշեցի, նրանք *Աստծո Ճշմարտությունից շեղված են՝ մոլորված:* Եվ նրանց պետք է Ճշմարիտ Ավետարանը վկայել սիրով, գործով և կյանքով, Քրիստոսով: Ոչ թե աչք պակել, այլ ստությանը Ճշմարտությամբ պատասխանել: Ոչ թե ֆիզիկական ուժ գործադրել, այլ Քրիստոսի Սիրո ուժը:


Իսկ, որն է ճմարտությունը, այն որ կրոնը դարձրել են ազգային? քո գրվածքների մեջ եմ կարդացել, եթե իհարկե չեմ սխալվում, որ ասել ես կրոնը ազգ չի ճանաչում, ուրեմն ոչ մի բան չազգայնացնենք... Եվ մարդ ինքը բացարձակ ազատ իրավունք ունի ստեղծելու ինչ հասարակական կազմակերպություն, որ ուզում է, և պետությունը ինքը կվորոշի ընդունի թե չէ, դա հաստատ առաքելական եկեղոցու գործը չի, այսինքն ոչ մի եկեղեցու գործը չի, որովհետեվ եկեղեցին պետք է միայն զբաղվի մարդու հոգեվոր կրթությամ, էտ առաջ էր, որ մարդիկ կարդալ չգիտեին և ամեն ինչ եկեղեցու ձեռքում էր, *հիմա մենք գիտության դարաշրջանում ենք ապրում...*

Աստված օրհնի քեզ:


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ օրհնության համար....

----------

eduard30 (20.03.2011)

----------


## Ավետիք

Շատ հետաքրքիր եզրակացություններ ես անում, և ուզում եմ պատասխանել քո մտքերին և/կամ մեկնաբանել իմ արտահայտությունները:




> Ասենք եթե տեղեկացված չես Ավետիք ջան, ասեմ որ մորմոնները դեռ 1994թ.-ից են գրանցված որպես կրոնական կազմակերպություն, ու նրանք բացարձակապես գործում են տվյալ երկրի օրենքներով ի տարբերություն որոշ կրոնների, որոնք առհամարում են երկրի օրենքը և չեն գնում բանակում ծառայեն..... որովհետև էլի շատ սխալ են հասկանում ավետարանը, որտեղ էլի Հիսուսը ասում է, եթե զինվոր ես արա քո աշխատանքը, բայց բարեխղճորեն.....


Շատ շնորհակալություն տեղեկության համար lushak ջան, ի նկատի կունենամ: Բայց, որ խորը ուսումնասիրես նրանց ուսմունքը, կտեսնես, թե Աստծո Խոսքն որքան են շեղել, իրենց մորմոնի գիրքն հավասարեցնելով Սուրբ Գրքին, եթե չասեմ՝ գերադասելով:





> Ես հենց դրա մասին էի գրել, որ մենք պետք է ենթարկվենք մեր երկրի իշխանությանը, եթե իհարկե, թե կարող ենք պայքարենք անարդարության դեմ....


Պայքարը լայն հասկացություն է… օրինակ՝ պայքարել կարող ենք քարոզելով ու տարածելով Աստծո Խոսքը, կամ էլ զենք վերցնելով… ես ծայրահեղ մտքերն եմ շեշտում: Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ եղբայրասպանությանը և պետության դեմ ապստամբություն բարձրացնելուն: Աստվածաշունչն ասում է, որ չխառնվենք ապստամբ մարդկանց հետ: Սակայն անօրեն որոշումներին և օրենքներին մենք պետք է դեմ կանգնենք Աստծուն հնազանդելով, Տիրոջ կամքը կատարելով և Ճշմարտությունը բարձրաձայնելով:





> Ես համաձայն եմ, որ Հուդան պետք է ապաշխարեր ու հաստատ ներում կստանար... Բայց դե հենց ծրագիրը դա էր, որ մեկը պետք է մատներ Քրիստոսին, որպեսզի Քրիստոսի աշխարհ գալու նպատակը իրականացվեր, չէ որ ինը եկավ աշխարհ փրկելու մարդանց իրենց մեղքերից և հաղթահարելու մահը... /չեմ մանրանա, կարիքը չկա/


Գիտես, սատանան էլ տեղ ունի Աստծո ծրագրի մեջ: Բայց դա մեզ ինչի՞ պիտի մղի… ասեմ, որ հենց սատանան մտավ Հուդայի սիրտը, որից հետո նա գնաց Տիրոջը մատնեց: Կարդա Ավետարան ըստ Հովհաննեսի գլ. 13 խոսք 27: Ես կասեմ, որ դա հենց իր՝ Հուդայի, ընտրությունն էր: Հայտնության գրքում շատ հստակ նկարագրվում է սատանայի հավիտենական պատիժը, չնայած որ նա տեղ ունի Տիրոջ ծրագրում: Ապստամբներն ու հակառակորդներն իրենց արդար հատուցումն են ստանում, և դա ճիշտ է:





> Իսկ, որն է ճմարտությունը, այն որ կրոնը դարձրել են ազգային? քո գրվածքների մեջ եմ կարդացել, եթե իհարկե չեմ սխալվում, որ ասել ես կրոնը ազգ չի ճանաչում, *ուրեմն ոչ մի բան չազգայնացնենք...* Եվ մարդ ինքը բացարձակ ազատ իրավունք ունի ստեղծելու ինչ հասարակական կազմակերպություն, որ ուզում է, և պետությունը ինքը կվորոշի ընդունի թե չէ, դա հաստատ առաքելական եկեղոցու գործը չի, այսինքն ոչ մի եկեղեցու գործը չի, որովհետեվ եկեղեցին պետք է միայն զբաղվի մարդու հոգեվոր կրթությամ, էտ առաջ էր, որ մարդիկ կարդալ չգիտեին և ամեն ինչ եկեղեցու ձեռքում էր, *հիմա մենք գիտության դարաշրջանում ենք ապրում...*


Ճշմարտությունը Տեր և Փրկիչ Հիսուս Քրիստոսն է: *Նա ասեց. «Ես եմ Ճանապարհը, Ճշմարտությունը և Կյանքը: Ոչ ոք Հոր մոտ չի գայ, եթե ոչ Ինձանով:» ( Հովհ. 14:6 )* : Հիսուս Քրիստոսը Կյանք է և ոչ թե կրոն: Կրոնը դա մարդկային չափանիշներով և փորձով հաստատված համակարգ է, որի միջոցով մարդիկ փորձում են հասնել Աստծուն: Այսինքն իրենց մարդկային գործերի միջոցով: Բայց Աստծո Խոսքն ասում է, որ հավատաս պիտի ապրես: Հավատա Տեր Հիսուսին ու պիտի փրկվես: Այ կրոնը լինում է ազգային, բայց ոչ թե հավատքը: Հավատքը համազգային է: Պողոս առաքյալը գրում է Եփեսացիներին իր ուղղված նամակում. *«Որովհետև շնորհքով եք փրկված հավատքի ձեռով* (միջոցով - _իմ մեկնությունն է_). *և սա ոչ թե ձեզանից է, այլ Աստծո պարգևն է. ոչ թե գործերից, որ մեկը չպարծենա:» ( Եփես. 2 : 8 - 9 )*:
Ես չասեց, որ ոչինչ չազգայնացնենք: Այլ հավատքը չազգայնացնենք: Շատ հրաշալի կլիներ, երբ ազգովի հավատայինք Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսին: Սակայն այդ ժամանակ էլ այդ հավատքը չէինք կարող ազգային կոչել, որովհետև նույն կերպ բազում ազգերից անձեր են հավատում Տիրոջը: Անգամ այն հրեական հավատք չանվանվեց, հրեներից ելնելով:




> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ օրհնության համար....


Միշտ խնդրեմ lushak ջան  :Smile:

----------

Sophie (12.08.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական.* *Հետևյալ նույնանպատակ ու նույնաբովանդակ թեմաները միացվել են «Ի՞նչ է աղանդը. սկզբունքները և հետևանքները» թեմային՝

«Աղանդաֆոբիա՞, թե՞ քաղաքականություն»

«Ի՞նչ է աղանդը… Ո՞վքեր են աղանդավոր և ինչպե՞ս "պայքարել" աղանդների դեմ:»

«Աղանդը համարել խղճի, մտքի ազատությու՞ն, թե՞ մեր երկիրը պառակտող ևս մեկ հանգամանք»:

Միաժամանակ միավորված թեմայից ջնջվել են թվով 14 ու մասամբ խմբագրվել մոտ 2 տասնյակ օֆֆթոփային գրառումներ:

Բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Ambrosine (24.05.2011), CactuSoul (24.05.2011), Chuk (24.05.2011), Inna (24.05.2011), Jarre (24.05.2011), Kita (24.05.2011), Monk (24.05.2011), Rammstein (24.05.2011), Sagittarius (24.05.2011), Shah (24.05.2011), Skeptic (24.05.2011), Ուլուանա (24.05.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.05.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Re. Աղանդը համարել խղճի, մտքի ազատությու՞ն, թե՞ մեր երկիրը պառակտող ևս մեկ հանգամանք 




> *Հայաստանը վխտում է աղանդավորներով:* Ինչ ենք անելու? Որոնք պետք է լինեն առաջին հերթին ոչ թե քրիստոնյա, այլ հայրենասեր հայի հետագա քայլերը?Հաշվի առնենք նաև այն, որ մեր կրոնը մեր ազգը համախմբող գործոններից մեկն է... Մի խոսքով ձեր բոլոր կարծիքները այստեղ...


Կտրուկ ասեմ, երկիրը պառակտող  ևս մեկ հանգամանք, թաքնվելով ''խղճի ազատության'' հետևում: 

http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/_ld/0/96...ner_Xevond.pdf

 էջ 9-36 Մորմոններ
էջ 36-89 Եհովայի վկաներ
էջ 89-99 հոգեգալստականներ
էջ 99-    կենդանի խոսք և այլն

----------


## Տեր_Համբարձում

Սիրելի մասնակիցներ աղանդներ թեմայի շուրջ ես բազմաթիվ գրառումներ եմ արել  http://ter-hambardzum.do.am/search/?...A1%D5%B6%D5%A4 կայքում կարող եք դիտել:

----------


## fanaid

*Հավաքագրում ստրկության. Տոտալիտար աղանդները դիտում են դեռահասներին և դպրոցականներին որպես առաջնահերթ ազդեցության օբյեկտներ:*

2007թ. ապրիլին թերթը հարցազրույց է վարել Ռուսաստանի կրոնների և աղանդների ուսումնասիրման կենտրոնների ասոցիացիայի ղեկավար, փիլիսոփայության դոկտոր, աստվածաբանության թեկնածու, պրոֆեսոր Ալեքսանդր Դվորկինի հետ, ով գտնում է, որ աղանդավորությունը ոչ միայն իրական սպառնալիք է հասարակությանը և խելքով դեռևս չհասունացած երիտասարդությանը, այլև ստրկության ձևերից մեկն է: 
- Ինչո՞վ է տարբերվում դասական աղանդը տոտալիտարից:
- Դասական աղանդ են բողոքականները, մենոնականները, կվակերները: Ավանդական Եկեղեցին կարող է նրանց հետ վիճաբանել աստվածաբանության և աշխարհայացքի շուրջ, սակայն սոցիալական պահանջներ հիմնականում չկան: Տոտալիտար աղանդները հիմնականում կրոնի հետ կապ չունեն: Դրանց նպատակն իշխանությունն ու փողն է: Դրանք ճնշում են մարդու անհատականությունը, անխնա շահագործում, դարձնում աղանդի ստրուկներ: Բռնությունը նորմալ երևույթ է: Պետք է հիշել, որ տոտալիտար աղանդները վտանգավոր են 4 մակարդակով` անձ, ընտանիք, հասարակություն և պետություն: Անձը ստրկացվում է, ընտանիքները քայքայվում են, հասարակությունը հյուծվում է, իսկ պետությունը խարխլվում է ներսից: 
- Ինչպե՞ս է մարդը գալիս աղանդ:
- Աղանդ չեն գալիս, այնտեղ բերում են: Աղանդը կարող է քողարկված լինել որպես մշակութային, կրթական, սոցիալական կենտրոն: Հրավիրում են լեզվի ուսուցման անվճար դասընթացների, եկամտաբեր աշխատանքի, երիտասարդական խնջույքի: Ընդ որում աղանդին պետք չեն հաշմանդամներ կամ չունևորներ, նրանք հիմնականում հավաքագրում են հեռանկար և եկամուտ ունեցող երիտասարդների: Փողոցում հավաքագրման առաջադրանքը պոտենցիալ զոհին բերելն է համայնքի հավաքին, որտեղ զոհի գիտակցությունը կոլեկտիվ կերպով մշակվում է համաձայն հոգեբանության բոլոր կանոնների: Մի շարք տոտալիտար աղանդներում կիրառվում է հիպնոսը: Մարդու գիտակցությունը փոխարինվում է վարքագծային կարծրատիպերի լրակազմով. հոգեբանները դա անվանում են աղանդավորական կեղծ անձ (псевдоличность). 
- Ինչպե՞ս է աղանդն օգտագործում իր հետևորդներին:
- Ինչպես հարմար է` մուրացկանություն, ծառայի աշխատանք հովվի տանը, թեկուզև բանկ թալանել կամ էլ թմրանյութեր անցկացնել սահմանից: Այն բանից հետո, երբ հետևորդից խլում են բոլոր կենսահյութերը և ֆինանսական միջոցները, նրան փողոց են շպրտում` փոխարինելով այլ մարդկանցով: Հաճախ զոհվում է կամ էլ հայտնվում հոգեբուժարանում, քանի որ այլևս ի վիճակի չէ ինքնուրույն ապրել: 

Շարունակելի

----------

հովարս (16.02.2012)

----------


## fanaid

- Ո՞վքեր են ավելի հաճախ ընկնում աղանդ` կանայք թե՞ տղամարդիկ:
- Յուրաքանչյուր աղանդ իր գերադասություններն ունի: Ամենաչարագուշակ աղանդներից մեկը` սայընթոլոգիայի եկեղեցին, հավաքագրում է մենեջերներին և ինժեներատեխնիկական ոլորտի երիտասարդությանը: Դա շատ հարուստ կազմակերպություն է, որի օրական մաքուր եկամուտը կազմում է 3-5 միլիոն դոլար: Սայընթոլոգիայի եկեղեցուն են պատկանում տասնյակ կենտրոններ և կազմակերպություններ, այդ թվում` մարդու իրավունքների միջազգային քաղաքացիական հանձնախումբը և արյան մաքրման` դետոքսիկացիայի միջազգային կենտրոնը: Նեոհիսունականները կամ Կյանքի խոսքը նույնպես մասնագիտանում են երիտասարդության ուղղությամբ: Արյունը երակներում սառում է այն բանից, թե ինչ է կատարվում նրանց հավաքների ընթացքում: Հարյուրավոր մարդիկ ժամերով ջղաձգվում են կամ անդադար հռհռում: Ես չեմ չափազանցում:
- Այսօր շատ են խոսում աղանդների դեմ օրենքի ստեղծման անհրաժեշտության մասին, սակայն Դուք պնդում եք, թե Ռուսաստանն առայժմ պատրաստ չէ այդպիսի օրենքի ընդունման:
- Մենք չունենք բառի իրավաբանական սահմանում: Սակայն դա չէ գլխավորը: Ռուսաստանում աղանդների գործունեությանն առնչվող հանցագործություններով ոչ ոք չի զբաղվում: Իրավախախտումների բավարար մշակված բազա չկա: Ուստի, սկզբի համար անհրաժեշտ է ՌԴ քրեական օրենսգրքում մտցնել մի շարք հոդվածներ գիտակցության մանիպուլյացիայի և հոգեբանական բռնության համար պատասխանատվության մասին: Շրջաններում պետք է ստեղծել փորձագիտական-հասարակական խորհուրդներ` կազմված ավանդական կրոնների ներկայացուցիչներից, ծնողներից, մանկավարժներից, իրավաբաններից, հոգեբաններից: Որպես հիմք կարելի է վերցնել արևմտյան կոլեգաների փորձը, որտեղ աղանդների դեմ պայքարի հարցը դրված է պետական բարձրագույն մակարդակի վրա:
- Ո՞րն է այդ փորձը: 
- Օրինակ` Գերմանիայում, ինչպես ավանդական եկեղեցիները (Լյութերական և Հռոմեակաթոլիկ), այնպես էլ պետությունը, յուրաքանչյուր մարզում ունեն իրեն լիազոր անձը և ծառայողների ապարատը: Նրանց աշխատանքն աղանդներից տուժածներին տեղեկատվական օգնությունն ու իրավունքների վերականգնումն է: Սակայն ադ հարցում առաջնորդ է Ֆրանսիան: Այնտեղ ստեղծված է կառավարական կառույց` աղանդների և պաշտամունքների գործերով միջնախարարական հանձնախումբ: Այն ենթարկվում է անմիջապես վարչապետին: Դրա առաջին նախագահն էր նախկին արտգործնախարար Ալեն Վիվիենը: 2001 թվականին հանձնախումբը մշակեց մի շարք օրենսդրական նախաձեռնություններ, որոնց հավանություն տվեց Ազգային Ժողովը: Քրեական օրենսգրքում տերմինը ներմուծված է որպես գիտակցությունը վերահսկող կործանարար կազմակերպություն: Օրենքին կցված է 179 աղանդների ցուցակ, որոնք ճանաչված են որպես վտանգավոր անձի և պետության համար:
- Իսկ ընտրության ազատությու՞նը:
- Երբ պարոն Վիվիենին հարցրել են, թե որքանով է ժողովրդավարական սահմանափակել իրավունքը և ընտրությունը, նա ասել է, որ նախաձեռնությունը վարից է: Աղանդների զոհերը միավորվել են և կազմել :

----------

հովարս (16.02.2012)

----------


## ArtSus

> Քրիստոսը ներել է Հուսային, բայց մենք մինչև հիմա դատապարտում ենք նրան, ինչու? Ու նման լիքը հարցեր, և փոխանակ դրանց վրա ուշադրություն դարձնենք դրա փոխարեն հետապնդում են հավատացյալ փոքրամասնությանը, ինչու? որովհետև վախենում ենք, որ ինչ որ աղանդավորական խումբ կարող է ավելի անդամներ հավաքի ու բունտ անի առաքելական եկեղեցու դեմ? չեմ կարծում.... Պետք է ուրիշ ուղղությամբ մտածել... Սեր ու հարգանք սովորացնել միմյանց, ոչ թե վրեժ ու ատելություն, դա քրիսոնեությանը հակառակ բաներ են....


Աստծո խաղաղությունը բոլորին. Մի հարց , որտեղից եք վերցրել այդ խոսքերը, թե Հիսուսը ներել է Հուդային.
դա նույնն է, որ ասենք Աստված ների սատանային, մեղքեր կան ,որ մահացու են  և մեղքեր կան , որ չեն ներվում.
Աղանդների մասին ին կարծիքը կարդացեք հետևյալ հղումում
http://artsus.blogspot.com/2011/07/blog-post_14.html
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## հովարս

Աղանդավորները կոդավորում են մարդկանց հոգեկանը` հասցնելով նրանց կիսահիպնոտիկ վիճակի

http://ankakh.com/2011/09/142557/

----------


## հովարս

*«Աղանդները թույն ու թարախ են շնչում Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու նկատմամբ»* 

1991-ին «Խղճի կրոնի եւ կրոնական կազմակերպությունների մասին» ընդունված օրենքն առաջավոր էր այն ժամանակվա համար: Սակայն ժամանակները փոխվեցին, այլ են միջազգային պարտավորություններն, ու օրենքի փոփոխության կարիք զգացվեց: Սա «Համագործակցություն հանուն ժողովրդավարության» կենտրոնի նախագահ Ստեփան Դանիելյանի տեսակետն է: Սեղանին դրված է օրենքի փոփոխության երեք նախագիծ, որոնք «աննախադեպ իրավիճակ են ստեղծել», քանի որ առաջին երկու նախագծերը Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում սուր քննադատության են արժանացել: Թեպետ երրորդ նախագիծը Վենետիկի հանձնաժողովում որոշակի առաջընթաց է գրանցել, սակայն Դանիելյանը վստահ է` նախագիծը կրկին խնդիրներ կհարուցի` կապված հոգեորսության սահմանման կամ ձեւակերպման հետ, կրոնական կազմակերպությունների պարտադիր գրանցման դրանց գործունեության ազդեցության ձեւակերպումների հետ:

շարունակությունը.
http://www.religions.am/index.php?op...-51&Itemid=740

----------

KiLa (21.01.2012)

----------


## Tig



----------

Hayazn (01.11.2011), հովարս (01.11.2011)

----------


## Tig



----------

Hayazn (07.01.2012), KiLa (21.01.2012)

----------


## Vaio

*Հիսունական*ների մասին: 

Պարզվում է` սրանք անդամավճար են մուծում общяг: Մուծվելիքը կոչվում է *десятнички*, այսինքն, յուրաքանչյուր հիսունական պարտավոր է մուծել իր աշխատավարձի (եկամուտի) 10%-ը: Ենթադրենք, ինչ-որ տեղ աշխատում ես, որտեղ աշխատավարձդ կազմում է 100,000 դրամ, որից 10,000 դրամ պետք է վճարես հիսունականների ֆոնդին, ի դեպ այդ ֆոնդի գումարը, պարզ չէ, թե ուր է գնում և ինչպես է գնում: 

Հիսունականներին արգելվում է` 

-գնալ եկեղեցի,

-մոմ վառել, 

-մատաղ անել, 

-գլխի մազերը կտրել, 

-գլխի մազերը ներկել, 

-շպարվել, 

-մինի յուբկա կրել, 

-տաբատ կրել (կանանց), 

Սրանցից որևէ մեկը խախտելու դեպքում տրվում է ժամանակ սխալը (մեղքը) ուղելու համար, հակառակ դեպքում` վտարում են իրենց կազմակերպությունից: 

Հիսունականներին թույլատրվում է`

- ծառայել ՀՀ բանակում` ի տարբերություն եհովայի վկաների: 

-լինել արյան դոնոր (տրամադրել սեփական արյունը մեկ այլ անձին` բժշկական նպատակով)` ի տարբերություն եհովայի վկաների: 


Հիսունականները հավաքվում են սենյակներում (գրասենյակներում) և "*ջուր են ծեծում*":  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ վերաբերում է եկամտի 10%-ին, ապա դա պետք է որ բոլոր եկեղեցիներում լինի, որովհետև Աստվածաշնչում այդ մասին ասվում է, և դա կոչվում է տասանորդ: Հիմա չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ միջնադարում առաքելական եկեղեցին էլ է դա օգտագործել ժողովրդին գռփելու համար: Իրականում դրա իմաստն այն է, որ եկեղեցին ինքն իրեն պահելու միջոցներ ունենա, բայց շատ կրոնական կազմակերպություններ չարաշահում են այն:

----------

Ariadna (12.04.2012), Arpine (12.09.2012)

----------


## հովարս

Նման բան չի եղել միջնադարում և ընդհանրապես դա վերաբերվել է Իսրաելի ժողովրդի 11 ցեղերի ''տուրքը''  12-րդին՝ ղևտացիներին ...: Իսկ եթե այդքան պահպանողական եք , ուրեմն հիշեցնեմ, որ 20 ից մինչև 60 տարեկան արուները պետք է վճարեն 50 սիկղ արծաթ, իսկ էգերը՝ 30 սիկղ: Վճարո՞ւմ եք, թե դա ձէռնտու չի, հըը՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> Նման բան չի եղել միջնադարում և ընդհանրապես դա վերաբերվել է Իսրաելի ժողովրդի 11 ցեղերի ''տուրքը''  12-րդին՝ ղևտացիներին ...: Իսկ եթե այդքան պահպանողական եք , ապա հիշեցնեմ, որ 20 ից մինչև 60 տարեկան արուները պետք է վճարեն 50 սիկղ արծաթ, իսկ էգերը՝ 30 սիկղ: Վճարո՞ւմ եք, թե դա ձէռնտու չի, հըը՞


հիմա արծաթ որդուց ճարեմ: :Ճ 

չեմ իմանում միջնադարում ինչ ա եղել, բայց մինչև հիմա էլ կաթոլիկները /Գերմանիայում, մնացած տեղերը վստահ չեմ/ եկեղեցուն հարկ են վճարում

հ.գ. էգ եմ ուզըմ  :Jpit:

----------

Skeptic (13.04.2012), Vaio (13.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (13.04.2012)

----------


## Նետ

Տասանորդի վերաբերյալ հստակ սահմանված է՝
Մաթևոս 23.22  ՙՎա՜յ ձեզ կեղծաւորներիդ՝ օրէնսգէտներիդ եւ փարիսեցիներիդ, որ տալիս էք անանուխի եւ սամիթի ու չամանի *տասանորդը*, բայց թողել էք օրէնքի ամենից կարեւորները՝ արդարադատութիւնը, ողորմութիւնը եւ հաւատը. հարկ էր *այս անել եւ այն չթողնել*ՙ։

----------


## հովարս

Քանի որ տասանորդի համար բաժին կա , շարունակենք այստեղ

----------


## Ավետիք

Տեր Հիսուս Քրիստոսն Իր երկրային կյանքում շատ առակներ ասեց, որոնցից են.
«միթե՞ փշերից թուզ են քաղում և տատասկից՝ խաղող: Ծառն իր պտղից է ճանաչվում, իրենց գործերից կճանաչեք նրանց: Նման են գառան մորթով գայլերի, որոնք հոտից գառներ են հոշոտում»:
Ըստ իս, այս խոսքերն աղանդի ճշմարիտ նկարագրումն է:

----------

keyboard (15.07.2012), Ripsim (15.07.2012), Արէա (15.07.2012), Նետ (16.07.2012)

----------


## Vaio

*"Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի եկեղեցի"* աղանդի մասին: 

Պարզվում է` սրանք *նույնպես* անդամավճար են մուծում общяг: Մուծվելիքը կոչվում է *десятнички*, այսինքն, յուրաքանչյուր հիսունական պարտավոր է մուծել իր աշխատավարձի (եկամուտի) 10%-ը. կենսաթոշակառուների նկատմամբ կարող են կիրառվել զեղչեր` աշխատավարձի 5%-ը: Այս գումարի (общяг-ի) հետագա ճակատագիրը պարզ չէ, թե ինչպես և ուր է ծախսվում: 

Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի եկեղեցու անդամներին (քարոզիչներին) արգելվում է` 

- ալկոհոլային խմիչք օգտագործել,
- սուրճ խմել,
- *սև* թեյ խմել (կանաչը կարելի է),
- ծխախոտ ծխել,
- խաչ կրել, 
- ամուսնալուծված անձին կրկին ամուսնանալ (ամուսնու/կնոջ մահվան դեպքում թույլատրվում է),

Այս աղանդում օրենքները շատ խիստ չեն, ինչպես այլ աղանդներում է և լինում են հատուկենտ դեպքեր երբ նշված աղանդի անդամը ծխում է:  

Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի եկեղեցու անդամներին թույլատրվում է`

- ծառայել ՀՀ բանակում` ի տարբերություն եհովայի վկաների, 
-լինել արյան դոնոր (տրամադրել սեփական արյունը մեկ այլ անձին` բժշկական նպատակով)` ի տարբերություն եհովայի վկաների: 


Մի քանի բառ *եհովայի վկաներից*` 

- *արգելվում է գնալ ընտրությունների* 
- արգելվում է նշել ծննդյան օրը ("ծնունդ անել")

Հ.Գ. Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի եկեղեցու անդամին հարցրեցի, թե ինչու ես համալրել այդ աղանդի շարքերը` տվեց այսպիսի պատասխան. "Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու միջոցով կրթություն չեմ ստանում, իսկ այս աղանդի շնորհիվ ես այցելում եմ լեկցիաների, շատ բան եմ սովորում, իմանում":

----------

Freeman (12.09.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> *"Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի եկեղեցի"* աղանդի մասին: 
> 
> Պարզվում է` սրանք *նույնպես* անդամավճար են մուծում общяг: Մուծվելիքը կոչվում է *десятнички*, այսինքն, յուրաքանչյուր հիսունական պարտավոր է մուծել իր աշխատավարձի (եկամուտի) 10%-ը. կենսաթոշակառուների նկատմամբ կարող են կիրառվել զեղչեր` աշխատավարձի 5%-ը: Այս գումարի (общяг-ի) հետագա ճակատագիրը պարզ չէ, թե ինչպես և ուր է ծախսվում: 
> 
> Հիսուս Քրիստոսի վերջին օրերի սրբերի եկեղեցու անդամներին (քարոզիչներին) արգելվում է` 
> 
> - ալկոհոլային խմիչք օգտագործել,
> - սուրճ խմել,
> - *սև* թեյ խմել (կանաչը կարելի է),
> ...


Վերջին պարբերությունը շատ կարևոր էր, հուսով են ՀԱԵ-ն էդ ինչ-որ ժամանակ հաշվի կառնի:

----------

Vaio (13.09.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

Մարդկությանը միշտ հետքրքրել է այն հարցը թէ ինչպես մարդուն կախվածությունից ազատել և գիտնականները գտել է այդ գաղտնիքը այսինքն հիպնոսի միջոցով մարդու ուղեղի այն մասի վրա , որով մարդը կախվածության մեջ է ընկնում կատարում են ծրագրի փոփոխություն և այս հայտնագործությունը նպաստեց այն բանին , որ աղանդների քանակը շեշտակիորեն ավելացավ :
Աղանդագայլերին միայն հարկավոր է , որ անձը չկասկածի թէ իրեն հիպնոսացնելու են մնացածը տեխնիկական կողմն է և անձը գտնվում է իրենց ճիրաններում և դառնում է իրենց հարկատուն « տասանորդ վճարողը » և կանոնավոր կերպով հավաքում են այդ ռոբոտացված էակներին և համապատասխան հիպնոսի դոզան  տալով այդ գոմբիացված էակներին կախվածության մեջ են պահում և այդ ռոբոտացված արարածները իրենց լավ են զգում այնպես ինչպես մորֆինիստը մորֆինի դոզան ստանալուց հետո :
Այդ թմբիրից ազատվելու միակ միջոցը այն է , որ այդ գոմբիացված էակները « նրանց մարդ անվանել չի կարելի » հեռու մնան այդ խմբակներից և  աստիճանաբար զարթնեն  այդ թմբիրից և հնարավոր է , որ այս ճանապարհով նրանք նորից նորմալ մարդկանց շարքերը վերադառնան այլապես նրանք կմնան որպես գոմբիացված ռոբոտ էակներ :
Անգլերենում կա այսպիսի հասկացություն « brain washing & mine controlling »  , որ նշանակում է « ուղեղը լվանալ և գիտակցությունը կառավարել »  ահա թէ ինչն է աղանդների սկզբունքը :

----------

Vaio (16.09.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Մարդկությանը միշտ հետքրքրել է այն հարցը թէ ինչպես մարդուն կախվածությունից ազատել և գիտնականները գտել է այդ գաղտնիքը այսինքն հիպնոսի միջոցով մարդու ուղեղի այն մասի վրա , որով մարդը կախվածության մեջ է ընկնում կատարում են ծրագրի փոփոխություն և այս հայտնագործությունը նպաստեց այն բանին , որ աղանդների քանակը շեշտակիորեն ավելացավ :
> Աղանդագայլերին միայն հարկավոր է , որ անձը չկասկածի թէ իրեն հիպնոսացնելու են մնացածը տեխնիկական կողմն է և անձը գտնվում է իրենց ճիրաններում և դառնում է իրենց հարկատուն « տասանորդ վճարողը » և կանոնավոր կերպով հավաքում են այդ ռոբոտացված էակներին և համապատասխան հիպնոսի դոզան  տալով այդ գոմբիացված էակներին կախվածության մեջ են պահում և այդ ռոբոտացված արարածները իրենց լավ են զգում այնպես ինչպես մորֆինիստը մորֆինի դոզան ստանալուց հետո :
> Այդ թմբիրից ազատվելու միակ միջոցը այն է , որ այդ գոմբիացված էակները « *նրանց մարդ անվանել չի կարելի* » հեռու մնան այդ խմբակներից և  աստիճանաբար զարթնեն  այդ թմբիրից և հնարավոր է , որ այս ճանապարհով նրանք նորից նորմալ մարդկանց շարքերը վերադառնան այլապես նրանք կմնան որպես գոմբիացված ռոբոտ էակներ :
> Անգլերենում կա այսպիսի հասկացություն « brain washing & mine controlling »  , որ նշանակում է « ուղեղը լվանալ և գիտակցությունը կառավարել »  ահա թէ ինչն է աղանդների սկզբունքը :


Hayazn Ատելություն մի սերմանիր:Դու իրավունք չունես որևե մեկին մարդ չանվանելու:Եթե ինքդ քեզ ճշմարտության ջատագով, կամ ճշմարիտ քրիստոնեա ես համարում՝ իրավունք չունես նման հայտարարություն անելու: Եթե անում ես՝ ուրեմն ճշմարիտ չես: եթե ճշմարիտ չես, ուրեմն աղանդավոր ես:եթե աղանդավոր ես՝ ես քեզ չեմ դատում, դու ինքդ  քո մասին արդեն շարադրել ես: :Smile:

----------

Freeman (17.09.2012), Sambitbaba (19.09.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

Եթե վիրավորվում եք ուրեմն դուք էլ նրանցից մեկն եք , իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ նրանցից չեք , այսինքն /  թաքնված աղանդավոր /  ապա իմ գրածը տարածեք , որպեսզի այն լսելով գոնե մի Հայորդի զգուշանա և չնկնի այդ շնագայլերի ծուղակը ;

----------

Vaio (18.09.2012)

----------


## Նետ

> Եթե վիրավորվում եք ուրեմն դուք էլ նրանցից մեկն եք , իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ նրանցից չեք , այսինքն /  թաքնված աղանդավոր /  ապա իմ գրածը տարածեք , որպեսզի այն լսելով գոնե մի Հայորդի զգուշանա և չնկնի այդ շնագայլերի ծուղակը ;


Hayazn թեթև ապրիր ուղղակի, քեզ մի ձանրաբեռնիր թէ ո՞վ է նրանցից կամ ով սրանցից: Ուրիշների մասին իրենցից շատ մի մտածիր, դրանով հանդերձ քեզ փրկչի պարտավորություն մի ստանձնիր.... խնդրեմ:
Ով ա աղանդ, թե ով ա աղանձ, կամ նախանձ՝ վերջում պարզ կլինի: եթե Աստված թույլ ա տվել որ նրանք լինեն ՝ ուրեմն կլինեն քո ի՞նչ հոգն է: Ամեն մարդ իր արած ու չարածի համար ինքն է պատասխան տալու Տիրոջ առաջ: Քեզ համար ավելի օգտակար կլինի որ քո՛ մասով եղած խնդիրները  ճիշտ լուծես, ու մեջդ չարություն չկուտակես:

----------

Sambitbaba (19.09.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Hayazn թեթև ապրիր ուղղակի, քեզ մի ձանրաբեռնիր թէ ո՞վ է նրանցից կամ ով սրանցից: Ուրիշների մասին իրենցից շատ մի մտածիր, դրանով հանդերձ քեզ փրկչի պարտավորություն մի ստանձնիր.... խնդրեմ:
> Ով ա աղանդ, թե ով ա աղանձ, կամ նախանձ՝ վերջում պարզ կլինի: եթե Աստված թույլ ա տվել որ նրանք լինեն ՝ ուրեմն կլինեն քո ի՞նչ հոգն է: Ամեն մարդ իր արած ու չարածի համար ինքն է պատասխան տալու Տիրոջ առաջ: Քեզ համար ավելի օգտակար կլինի որ քո՛ մասով եղած խնդիրները  ճիշտ լուծես, ու մեջդ չարություն չկուտակես:


Ուզում էս ասել , որ նրանք իմ աչքի առջև իմ ազգը վերացնեն , իսկ ես ականջներս կախած նայեմ թէ եհովաջին ինչպես է համոզում իմ հայրենակիցներին , որ բանակ չգնան ու հայրենիքը չպաշտպանեն կամ մեկ ուրիշը ինչպես է վախեցնում անտեղյակ մարդկանց և հավատեցնում , որ նրանց համար երկնքում լավագույն տեղ ապահովված կլինի եթե իրեն որոշակի գումար վճարեն :
Բա ուր մնաց բանականությունը :
Նախ հարկավոր է մարդկանց տեղեկացնել և հետո ընտրության իրավունք տալ :

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աղանդը դա երիտասարդ կրոնն ա որ թափ ա հավաքում և ամեն օր ավելի ու ավելի նոր հետևորդներ ա գրավում… իսկ հին կրոնն իր տեղը զիջում ա… 

Կյանքի օրենքն ա

----------

Արէա (18.09.2012)

----------


## mnowak

որպես շատ թե քիչ Եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչ միքանի բան ասեմ ու գնամ:
Մարդ չանվանել պետք չի, քանի որ ֆիզիկական էությամբ մարդ էակ էն, ու միգուցե միքիչ էլ ավելին: Կասեմ որ, իրանք բավականաչափ մոլորված մարդիկ են ... մոլորված ու այդ մոլորության մեջ կուրացած: Ես գիտեմ որ մի աղանդավորական շատ մեծ սեկտայում (չեմ անվանի որ չգովազդեմ, ով որ գիտի նա հասկացավ ում մասինա խոսքը) ասում են որ "աստված դա դու ես" ... ու ես հատուկ այդ բառը գրեցի փոքրատառ ... սակայն դա նրանց փոխանցվելուց չի նշվում որ դա փոքրատառով է ու հետևաբար իրանք իրանց դնում են Աստծո տեղ և ըստ իրենց սկսում են կատարել նրա դերը տեսնելով որ հենց նոր խաբվածը տարբերություն չի տալիս աստվածի և Աստծո միջև:

Կարողա միքիչ խառը գրեցի (այլ լեզվով մտածելու պատճառով) բայց եթե հարցեր լինեն, գրեք, պարզաբանեմ:

----------

Vaio (18.09.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> որպես շատ թե քիչ Եկեղեցու ներկայացուցիչ միքանի բան ասեմ ու գնամ:
> Մարդ չանվանել պետք չի, քանի որ ֆիզիկական էությամբ մարդ էակ էն, ու միգուցե միքիչ էլ ավելին: Կասեմ որ, իրանք բավականաչափ մոլորված մարդիկ են ... մոլորված ու այդ մոլորության մեջ կուրացած: Ես գիտեմ որ մի աղանդավորական շատ մեծ սեկտայում (չեմ անվանի որ չգովազդեմ, ով որ գիտի նա հասկացավ ում մասինա խոսքը) ասում են որ "աստված դա դու ես" ... ու ես հատուկ այդ բառը գրեցի փոքրատառ ... սակայն դա նրանց փոխանցվելուց չի նշվում որ դա փոքրատառով է ու հետևաբար իրանք իրանց դնում են Աստծո տեղ և ըստ իրենց սկսում են կատարել նրա դերը տեսնելով որ հենց նոր խաբվածը տարբերություն չի տալիս աստվածի և Աստծո միջև:
> 
> Կարողա միքիչ խառը գրեցի (այլ լեզվով մտածելու պատճառով) բայց եթե հարցեր լինեն, գրեք, պարզաբանեմ:


բայց ինչի՞ իրանք չեն կարող Աստված լինել… ի՞նչն ա խանգարում…

----------


## mnowak

*Mephistopheles* - Որովհետև Աստված նա միակնա: Իսկ ասելով աստված (փոքրատառով) դա մենք ենք, 
մարդիկ որ ստեղծելա Աստված իրեն տեսքով ու իր նման և տվելա մեզ ոգի:

----------


## Hayazn

> բայց ինչի՞ իրանք չեն կարող Աստված լինել… ի՞նչն ա խանգարում…


Եթե // Աստված // ասելով դուք նկատի ունեք փողոցի անկյունում հավաքվող տղաներին , իհարկե կարող են լինել :
Իսկ եթե //  Աստված  // ասելով դուք նկատի ունեք ստեղծող արարող ԱՍՏՎԱԾ-ին , միանշանակ չեն կարող լինել , որովհետև ձեր հերոսները պարարտանյութից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չեն կարող ստեղծել :

----------

